# Entro anche io nel club dei cornuti



## Argos (16 Agosto 2012)

Ciao a tutti
Ho una storia molto simile a kgb1971, solo che la mia è fresca fresca, cercherò di essere breve. Ho 37 anni sono sposato da 11 dopo 6 anni di fidanzamento non certo homo di primo pelo. Ho una meravigliosa bambina di 5 anni che stravede per il suo papà ed un altra femminuccia in arrivo. La favola della famiglia felice del quale mi sono sempre vantato ė crollata due giorni fa al primo giorno di vacanze al mare. Mi accorgo che mia moglie sta sempre incollata al cellulare ( la conosco da tanto e non ė sua abitudine), addirittura se lo porta anche in bagni mentre si fa la doccia, e lo mette sempre in vibrazione, mi sono sempre rifiutato di sbirciare tre le sua cose cellulare compreso perché avevo una fiducia in lei che nemmeno immaginate. 1+1 fa due, mi decido di controllare questo suo telefono in un momento di distrazione, un nome femminile è insistente ( ovviamente per camuffare il vero nome), apro la chat dei messaggio e mi tremano le mani, mi viene da piangere solo a raccontarvelo, leggo delle cose che non auguro mai  a nessuno di leggere. In una frazione di secondo le mie certezze si disintegrano, mi sento sospeso nel vuoto, non sono bravo a scrivere ma chi ci è passato può capirmi.  Cerco di raccogliere i cocci, abbiamo una figlia piccola ed una in arrivo, non devo farla soffrire o discutere davanti a lei, appena soli le chiedo perché sta così tanto attaccata al cellulare, mi risponde che naviga in internet, a questo punto le dico che ho letto tutti i messaggi e che ho scoperto tutto. Le ho fatto sicuramente andare di traverso la colazione, è sbiancata. Cerco di rimanere tranquillo, non la offendo, ascolto quello che medice senza interromperla, mi dice che è stato solo una scappatella se la tira dietro da un paio di mesi, è un suo collega, sposato da un anno, le ha fatto un non so quale lavaggio del cervello e lei è cascata. Non ho avuto il coraggio di chiederle se l'ha scopato, perchè penso che la risposta mi avrebbe ucciso all'istante. Tutt'ora non lo so, e non lo voglio nemmeno sapere. Mi chiede scusa, per lei è stata solo una grande cazzata, solo un momento di debolezza. Esisto solo io nella sua vita, siamo cresciuti insieme e fino alla vecchiaia dobbiamo arrivare insieme, così dice. Non avevo più parole. Le ho ricordato, se mai se ne fosse accorta che è incita di 5 mesi, e abbiamo una bambina di 5 anni che stravede per noi, ha capito. Mi dice  che chiuderà qualsiasi rapporto con l'altro, me lo giura.
Non so che fare, sono rimasto tanto tempo da solo per cercare di metabolizzare e reimpostare il mio futuro, tutte le certezze sono crollate, la persona di cui più mi fidavo nella vita (forse nemmeno dei mie genitori mi sono mai fidato tanto), mi ha tradito,ma oltr il tradimento fisico, quello che mi fa più male è quello mentale. Ho pensato a tutte le volte, negli ultimi due mesi, che tornava a casa sempre con il sorriso, con un bacio per me e la nostra piccola, quando contente si sedeva a tavola e mi faceva i complimenti per la cena che le avevo preparato, il giocare insieme sul tappeto con la nostra piccola, e raccontarle una storia per farla addormentare. Mi sono sentito una merda. Non c'è aggettivo che può descrivere questa situazione. Ma con che faccia........con che cuore........ti dovresti sentire una merda anche solo a toccare nostra figlia. 20 giorni fa siamo anche andati a fare la morfologica e ci piangevano gli occhi vedere nostra figlia muoversi dentro la tua pancia, ma con quale coraggio........questa cosa mi ha devastato.
Siamo al quarto giorno di ferie, non le rivolgo nemmeno più la parola perché mi da fastidio anche guidata. Ho ancora 13 giorni di ferie davanti, ci rimango solo per mia figlia che si diverte un modo, lo vedo dai soi occhi, ma dentro vorrei urlare e scappata, piango spesso in bagno come un bambino, ma è l'unico modo per scaricare la tensione, altrimenti impazzirei. Non mi fido più di lei, non è una frase fatta, ma sono stato ingannato e preso in giro da l'ultima persona sulla terra che avrei mai pensato lo potesse fare. Mi separerei all'istante. Non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare a continuare una vita con lei, mi sentirei perennemente ingannato, preso in giro, ha tradito la mia fiducia. Come faccio a stare tranquillo dietro ai suoi sorrisi? Devo passare una vita a leggere il suo cellulare? A leggerle le mail? Ma che vita è?
Il problema è un'altro, la figlia in arrivo.......mi fa schifo solo l'idea di stringerle la mano in sala parto. Come crescerà nostra figlia? Sto malissimo.......

Non so perchè vi ho scritto tutte queste cose, volevo solo sfogarmi con qualcuno, mi sto tenendo tutto dentro e sto malissimo.


Grazie a chi ha avuto la pazienza di leggere tutto.


P.S. Meno male che dovevo essere breve .....

P.S 2 scusate gli errori ortografici, sto scrivendo con l'ipad e non riesco a selezionare le singole parole per correggerle


----------



## Flavia (16 Agosto 2012)

ciao
non so cosa dire la tua storia è incredibile
l'unica cosa che mi viene dal cuore di dirti è di concentrarti sulle due donne più importanti della tua vita: le tue figlie
in bocca al lupo


----------



## Sabina_ (17 Agosto 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Ho una storia molto simile a kgb1971, solo che la mia è fresca fresca, cercherò di essere breve. Ho 37 anni sono sposato da 11 dopo 6 anni di fidanzamento non certo homo di primo pelo. Ho una meravigliosa bambina di 5 anni che stravede per il suo papà ed un altra femminuccia in arrivo. La favola della famiglia felice del quale mi sono sempre vantato ė crollata due giorni fa al primo giorno di vacanze al mare. Mi accorgo che mia moglie sta sempre incollata al cellulare ( la conosco da tanto e non ė sua abitudine), addirittura se lo porta anche in bagni mentre si fa la doccia, e lo mette sempre in vibrazione, mi sono sempre rifiutato di sbirciare tre le sua cose cellulare compreso perché avevo una fiducia in lei che nemmeno immaginate. 1+1 fa due, mi decido di controllare questo suo telefono in un momento di distrazione, un nome femminile è insistente ( ovviamente per camuffare il vero nome), apro la chat dei messaggio e mi tremano le mani, mi viene da piangere solo a raccontarvelo, leggo delle cose che non auguro mai  a nessuno di leggere. In una frazione di secondo le mie certezze si disintegrano, mi sento sospeso nel vuoto, non sono bravo a scrivere ma chi ci è passato può capirmi.  Cerco di raccogliere i cocci, abbiamo una figlia piccola ed una in arrivo, non devo farla soffrire o discutere davanti a lei, appena soli le chiedo perché sta così tanto attaccata al cellulare, mi risponde che naviga in internet, a questo punto le dico che ho letto tutti i messaggi e che ho scoperto tutto. Le ho fatto sicuramente andare di traverso la colazione, è sbiancata. Cerco di rimanere tranquillo, non la offendo, ascolto quello che medice senza interromperla, mi dice che è stato solo una scappatella se la tira dietro da un paio di mesi, è un suo collega, sposato da un anno, le ha fatto un non so quale lavaggio del cervello e lei è cascata. Non ho avuto il coraggio di chiederle se l'ha scopato, perchè penso che la risposta mi avrebbe ucciso all'istante. Tutt'ora non lo so, e non lo voglio nemmeno sapere. Mi chiede scusa, per lei è stata solo una grande cazzata, solo un momento di debolezza. Esisto solo io nella sua vita, siamo cresciuti insieme e fino alla vecchiaia dobbiamo arrivare insieme, così dice. Non avevo più parole. Le ho ricordato, se mai se ne fosse accorta che è incita di 5 mesi, e abbiamo una bambina di 5 anni che stravede per noi, ha capito. Mi dice  che chiuderà qualsiasi rapporto con l'altro, me lo giura.
> Non so che fare, sono rimasto tanto tempo da solo per cercare di metabolizzare e reimpostare il mio futuro, tutte le certezze sono crollate, la persona di cui più mi fidavo nella vita (forse nemmeno dei mie genitori mi sono mai fidato tanto), mi ha tradito,ma oltr il tradimento fisico, quello che mi fa più male è quello mentale. Ho pensato a tutte le volte, negli ultimi due mesi, che tornava a casa sempre con il sorriso, con un bacio per me e la nostra piccola, quando contente si sedeva a tavola e mi faceva i complimenti per la cena che le avevo preparato, il giocare insieme sul tappeto con la nostra piccola, e raccontarle una storia per farla addormentare. Mi sono sentito una merda. Non c'è aggettivo che può descrivere questa situazione. Ma con che faccia........con che cuore........ti dovresti sentire una merda anche solo a toccare nostra figlia. 20 giorni fa siamo anche andati a fare la morfologica e ci piangevano gli occhi vedere nostra figlia muoversi dentro la tua pancia, ma con quale coraggio........questa cosa mi ha devastato.
> Siamo al quarto giorno di ferie, non le rivolgo nemmeno più la parola perché mi da fastidio anche guidata. Ho ancora 13 giorni di ferie davanti, ci rimango solo per mia figlia che si diverte un modo, lo vedo dai soi occhi, ma dentro vorrei urlare e scappata, piango spesso in bagno come un bambino, ma è l'unico modo per scaricare la tensione, altrimenti impazzirei. Non mi fido più di lei, non è una frase fatta, ma sono stato ingannato e preso in giro da l'ultima persona sulla terra che avrei mai pensato lo potesse fare. Mi separerei all'istante. Non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare a continuare una vita con lei, mi sentirei perennemente ingannato, preso in giro, ha tradito la mia fiducia. Come faccio a stare tranquillo dietro ai suoi sorrisi? Devo passare una vita a leggere il suo cellulare? A leggerle le mail? Ma che vita è?
> ...


Ciao! Immagino come tu possa stare.
Non fare l'errore di fissarti sul "tradimento". Se a tua moglie e' successo questo significa che c'è qualcosa che non va. Che lei si penta e dica che e' stato solo un errore e che va tutto bene e' solo un mettere la testa sotto la sabbia e uno "spostare" il "problema" in futuro. E' come una bomba ad orologeria. Potrebbe non scoppiare mai e andare tutto bene, oppure....
Vi consiglio di andare a fondo alla cosa con l'aiuto di qualcuno.


----------



## tenebroso67 (17 Agosto 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> ............... *Non ho avuto il coraggio di chiederle se l'ha scopato,* *perchè penso che la risposta mi avrebbe ucciso all'istante*. Tutt'ora non lo so, e non lo voglio nemmeno sapere. Mi chiede scusa, per lei è stata solo una grande cazzata, solo un momento di debolezza. Esisto solo io nella sua vita, siamo cresciuti insieme e fino alla vecchiaia dobbiamo arrivare insieme, così dice. Non avevo più parole. Le ho ricordato, *se mai se ne fosse accorta che è incita di 5 mesi*, e abbiamo una bambina di 5 anni che stravede per noi, ha capito. Mi dice  che chiuderà qualsiasi rapporto con l'altro, *me lo giura*.
> Non so che fare, sono rimasto tanto tempo da solo per cercare di metabolizzare e reimpostare il mio futuro, tutte le certezze sono crollate, la persona di cui più mi fidavo nella vita (forse nemmeno dei mie genitori mi sono mai fidato tanto), mi ha tradito,ma oltr il tradimento fisico, quello che mi fa più male è quello mentale. Ho pensato a tutte le volte, negli ultimi due mesi, che tornava a casa sempre con il sorriso, con un bacio per me e la nostra piccola, quando contente si sedeva a tavola e mi faceva i complimenti per la cena che le avevo preparato, il giocare insieme sul tappeto con la nostra piccola, e raccontarle una storia per farla addormentare. Mi sono sentito una merda. Non c'è aggettivo che può descrivere questa situazione. Ma con che faccia........con che cuore........ti dovresti sentire una merda anche solo a toccare nostra figlia. 20 giorni fa siamo anche andati a fare la morfologica e ci piangevano gli occhi vedere nostra figlia muoversi dentro la tua pancia, ma con quale coraggio........questa cosa mi ha devastato.
> Siamo al quarto giorno di ferie, non le rivolgo nemmeno più la parola perché mi da fastidio anche guidata. Ho ancora 13 giorni di ferie davanti, ci rimango solo per mia figlia che si diverte un modo, lo vedo dai soi occhi, ma dentro vorrei urlare e scappata, piango spesso in bagno come un bambino, ma è l'unico modo per scaricare la tensione, altrimenti impazzirei. Non mi fido più di lei, non è una frase fatta, ma sono stato ingannato e preso in giro da l'ultima persona sulla terra che avrei mai pensato lo potesse fare. Mi separerei all'istante. Non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare a continuare una vita con lei, mi sentirei perennemente ingannato, preso in giro, ha tradito la mia fiducia. Come faccio a stare tranquillo dietro ai suoi sorrisi? Devo passare una vita a leggere il suo cellulare?* A leggerle le mail? Ma che vita è?*
> Il problema è un'altro, la figlia in arrivo.......mi fa schifo solo l'idea di stringerle la mano in sala parto. Come crescerà nostra figlia? Sto malissimo.......
> .............


Ho letto tutto.....
non ho figli ma ho passato una situazione simile alla tua.
Le parole di tua moglie sono quasi un cliche', sembrano le stesse tutte le volte che un traditore viene scoperto....
So' che una pugnalata ti avrebbe fatto meno male....
Vorrei darti una mia opinione ma aumenterebbe solo il tuo dolore....

L'unico consiglio valido (che mi venne dato nella tua stessa situazione da chi ci era gia' passato) 
e' di *tentare *di continuare a vedere un futuro nel tuo matrimonio, ma senza farti prendere per il culo naturalmente.
Potrebbe essere davvero solo una infatuazione quella di tua moglie.....uno sbandamento.....

Pero'  e' incinta di 5 mesi e fa' ste cose .....*caxxxo *!!!!
Neanche un minimo di rispetto per la nuova femminuccia in arrivo.....eh !!


----------



## tenebroso67 (17 Agosto 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ciao! Immagino come tu possa stare.
> *Non fare l'errore di fissarti sul "tradimento*". Se a tua moglie e' successo questo significa che c'è qualcosa che non va. Che lei si penta e dica che e' stato solo un errore e che va tutto bene e' solo un mettere la testa sotto la sabbia e uno "spostare" il "problema" in futuro. E' come una bomba ad orologeria. Potrebbe non scoppiare mai e andare tutto bene, oppure....
> Vi consiglio di andare a fondo alla cosa con l'aiuto di qualcuno.


Quoto e straquoto...
difficile da attuare ma e' la strada giusta . :up:


----------



## kgb1971 (17 Agosto 2012)

Potrei averla scritto io questo messaggio, tre estati fa.
anch'io ho scoperto il tutto in vacanza, con nostra figlia piccola.
vorrei darti delle soluzioni, ma, se hai letto i miei post, avrai scoperto che non ne ho.
mi permetto di darti due tre idee

1. Il tempo non risolve, ma aiuta
2. Concentrati su tua figlia. Falla stare bene. Se lei sta bene ti servirà
3. Parlane con qualcuno. Io non l'ho mai fatto ( salvo il post di 3 gg fa) ed ho sbagliato. Hai bisogno di sfogarti e di qualcuno che fornisca una visione terza ed imparziale
4. Questa è da cavernicoli, lo so, ma mi ha aiutato: Incontra il "collega" di tua moglie, parlagli, mostragli il tuo disprezzo, digli di sparire, non minacciarlo, ma sii risoluto. Lo so, lo so. È primitivo, puerile ed antico, ma a me ha fatto bene echeccazzo.

per il resto tieni duro. Tua moglie è incinta e questo, credo, ha la precedenza su tutto.


----------



## blu (17 Agosto 2012)

*Amara la vita hee...*



Argos ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Ho una storia molto simile a kgb1971, solo che la mia è fresca fresca, cercherò di essere breve. Ho 37 anni sono sposato da 11 dopo 6 anni di fidanzamento non certo homo di primo pelo. Ho una meravigliosa bambina di 5 anni che stravede per il suo papà ed un altra femminuccia in arrivo. La favola della famiglia felice del quale mi sono sempre vantato ė crollata due giorni fa al primo giorno di vacanze al mare. Mi accorgo che mia moglie sta sempre incollata al cellulare ( la conosco da tanto e non ė sua abitudine), addirittura se lo porta anche in bagni mentre si fa la doccia, e lo mette sempre in vibrazione, mi sono sempre rifiutato di sbirciare tre le sua cose cellulare compreso perché avevo una fiducia in lei che nemmeno immaginate. 1+1 fa due, mi decido di controllare questo suo telefono in un momento di distrazione, un nome femminile è insistente ( ovviamente per camuffare il vero nome), apro la chat dei messaggio e mi tremano le mani, mi viene da piangere solo a raccontarvelo, leggo delle cose che non auguro mai  a nessuno di leggere. In una frazione di secondo le mie certezze si disintegrano, mi sento sospeso nel vuoto, non sono bravo a scrivere ma chi ci è passato può capirmi.  Cerco di raccogliere i cocci, abbiamo una figlia piccola ed una in arrivo, non devo farla soffrire o discutere davanti a lei, appena soli le chiedo perché sta così tanto attaccata al cellulare, mi risponde che naviga in internet, a questo punto le dico che ho letto tutti i messaggi e che ho scoperto tutto. Le ho fatto sicuramente andare di traverso la colazione, è sbiancata. Cerco di rimanere tranquillo, non la offendo, ascolto quello che medice senza interromperla, mi dice che è stato solo una scappatella se la tira dietro da un paio di mesi, è un suo collega, sposato da un anno, le ha fatto un non so quale lavaggio del cervello e lei è cascata. Non ho avuto il coraggio di chiederle se l'ha scopato, perchè penso che la risposta mi avrebbe ucciso all'istante. Tutt'ora non lo so, e non lo voglio nemmeno sapere. Mi chiede scusa, per lei è stata solo una grande cazzata, solo un momento di debolezza. Esisto solo io nella sua vita, siamo cresciuti insieme e fino alla vecchiaia dobbiamo arrivare insieme, così dice. Non avevo più parole. Le ho ricordato, se mai se ne fosse accorta che è incita di 5 mesi, e abbiamo una bambina di 5 anni che stravede per noi, ha capito. Mi dice  che chiuderà qualsiasi rapporto con l'altro, me lo giura.
> Non so che fare, sono rimasto tanto tempo da solo per cercare di metabolizzare e reimpostare il mio futuro, tutte le certezze sono crollate, la persona di cui più mi fidavo nella vita (forse nemmeno dei mie genitori mi sono mai fidato tanto), mi ha tradito,ma oltr il tradimento fisico, quello che mi fa più male è quello mentale. Ho pensato a tutte le volte, negli ultimi due mesi, che tornava a casa sempre con il sorriso, con un bacio per me e la nostra piccola, quando contente si sedeva a tavola e mi faceva i complimenti per la cena che le avevo preparato, il giocare insieme sul tappeto con la nostra piccola, e raccontarle una storia per farla addormentare. Mi sono sentito una merda. Non c'è aggettivo che può descrivere questa situazione. Ma con che faccia........con che cuore........ti dovresti sentire una merda anche solo a toccare nostra figlia. 20 giorni fa siamo anche andati a fare la morfologica e ci piangevano gli occhi vedere nostra figlia muoversi dentro la tua pancia, ma con quale coraggio........questa cosa mi ha devastato.
> Siamo al quarto giorno di ferie, non le rivolgo nemmeno più la parola perché mi da fastidio anche guidata. Ho ancora 13 giorni di ferie davanti, ci rimango solo per mia figlia che si diverte un modo, lo vedo dai soi occhi, ma dentro vorrei urlare e scappata, piango spesso in bagno come un bambino, ma è l'unico modo per scaricare la tensione, altrimenti impazzirei. Non mi fido più di lei, non è una frase fatta, ma sono stato ingannato e preso in giro da l'ultima persona sulla terra che avrei mai pensato lo potesse fare. Mi separerei all'istante. Non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare a continuare una vita con lei, mi sentirei perennemente ingannato, preso in giro, ha tradito la mia fiducia. Come faccio a stare tranquillo dietro ai suoi sorrisi? Devo passare una vita a leggere il suo cellulare? A leggerle le mail? Ma che vita è?
> ...


Leggendo, da prima mi è ventuta tanta rabbia per quel "Mi chiede scusa, per lei è stata solo una grande cazzata, solo un momento di debolezza. Esisto solo io nella sua vita, siamo cresciuti insieme e fino alla vecchiaia dobbiamo arrivare insieme, così dice."e mi dico:MA ANVEDI STA STRONZA! 
Poi proseguo e mi torna il sorriso nel leggere la bella persona che sei,squisita direi!
Ti commuovi con l'ecografica della piccola che arrivera',prepari alla tua donna un pranzetto e giochi sul tappeto come un bambino puro per vedere il sorriso della tua piccola.
Le tue bambine sono molto fortunate e anche la tua donna ERA fortunata,ha giocato d'azzardo e si è persa qualcosa di veramente prezioso: UNA PARTE DEL TUO CUORE!
Penso che ogni fottutissima donna vorrebbe un Uomo come te al suo fianco,penso anche che le persone come te siano rare come un fiore sopra i 2000 metri.
Ok ora ti sembrera' strano cio' che diro' ma alle persone come te puo' solo che capitare il meglio dalla vita!

Forza e coraggio ne,che la vita le bela quindi su le maniche e avanti con il carro !

Un saluto da blu.


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

io stavolta giuro ma non so cosa dire....e quello che vorrei dire è meglio che non lo dico...perchè non sono bei pensieri....


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io stavolta giuro ma non so cosa dire....e quello che vorrei dire è meglio che non lo dico...perchè non sono bei pensieri....



com è che non difficoltà a immaginarlo?

Buongiorno bella simy.

facciamoci un caffè...sono rinco stamane, e fa piu cado di ieri ..lo sento...:unhappy:


----------



## dammi un nome (17 Agosto 2012)

blu ha detto:


> Leggendo, da prima mi è ventuta tanta rabbia per quel "Mi chiede scusa, per lei è stata solo una grande cazzata, solo un momento di debolezza. Esisto solo io nella sua vita, siamo cresciuti insieme e fino alla vecchiaia dobbiamo arrivare insieme, così dice."e mi dico:MA ANVEDI STA STRONZA!
> Poi proseguo e mi torna il sorriso nel leggere la bella persona che sei,squisita direi!
> Ti commuovi con l'ecografica della piccola che arrivera',prepari alla tua donna un pranzetto e giochi sul tappeto come un bambino puro per vedere il sorriso della tua piccola.
> Le tue bambine sono molto fortunate e anche la tua donna ERA fortunata,ha giocato d'azzardo e si è persa qualcosa di veramente prezioso: UNA PARTE DEL TUO CUORE!
> ...



mi associo Blu.


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> com è che non difficoltà a immaginarlo?
> 
> Buongiorno bella simy.
> 
> facciamoci un caffè...sono rinco stamane, e fa piu cado di ieri ..lo sento...:unhappy:


 emh... ormai mi conosci! 

buongiorno a te bellezza!
ma si va facciamoci un caffè che è meglio! 

vado a fare la spesa va.....

ps. fa caldissimo....ieri stavo al mare...oggi sono a casa....e roma è un forno!


----------



## blu (17 Agosto 2012)

Buon giorno fanciulle sulla riva della Senna ;-)

Caffe' per mua' grazie!

blu


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

*caffè per tutti*


----------



## tradito77 (17 Agosto 2012)

Beh, che dirti? Ci siamo passati in tanti qui dentro ma ogni storia è un mondo a se.
Quando io l'ho scoperto lei aveva già troncato tutto e mi è stato d'aiuto. Se tua moglie è veramente pentita e ha chiuso del tutto con l'altro, lo scoprirai presto (controllerai tutto, ma è normale). 
Ora prenditi tutto il tempo di cui hai bisogno, rifletti, sfogati, ma sopratutto parlale, tira fuori tutto quello che hai dentro, anche il peggio, perchè solo così potrai affrontare questa brutta storia. Sappi che per il tradito è molto ma molto dura, ma con 2 figlie hai un grande stimolo per andare avanti e comunque vada il futuro ti riserverà grandi soddisfazioni.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ciao! Immagino come tu possa stare.
> Non fare l'errore di fissarti sul "tradimento". Se a tua moglie e' successo questo significa che c'è qualcosa che non va. Che lei si penta e dica che e' stato solo un errore e che va tutto bene e' solo un mettere la testa sotto la sabbia e uno "spostare" il "problema" in futuro. E' come una bomba ad orologeria. Potrebbe non scoppiare mai e andare tutto bene, oppure....
> Vi consiglio di andare a fondo alla cosa con l'aiuto di qualcuno.



 si mò la colpa è pure sua,, la trascurava..ecc ecc le solite cazzate per coprire le zoccolate... una donna incinta di 5 mesi che si comporta cosìm non ha alcun aattenuante...


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Ho una storia molto simile a kgb1971, solo che la mia è fresca fresca, cercherò di essere breve. Ho 37 anni sono sposato da 11 dopo 6 anni di fidanzamento non certo homo di primo pelo. Ho una meravigliosa bambina di 5 anni che stravede per il suo papà ed un altra femminuccia in arrivo. La favola della famiglia felice del quale mi sono sempre vantato ė crollata due giorni fa al primo giorno di vacanze al mare. Mi accorgo che mia moglie sta sempre incollata al cellulare ( la conosco da tanto e non ė sua abitudine), addirittura se lo porta anche in bagni mentre si fa la doccia, e lo mette sempre in vibrazione, mi sono sempre rifiutato di sbirciare tre le sua cose cellulare compreso perché avevo una fiducia in lei che nemmeno immaginate. 1+1 fa due, mi decido di controllare questo suo telefono in un momento di distrazione, un nome femminile è insistente ( ovviamente per camuffare il vero nome), apro la chat dei messaggio e mi tremano le mani, mi viene da piangere solo a raccontarvelo, leggo delle cose che non auguro mai  a nessuno di leggere. In una frazione di secondo le mie certezze si disintegrano, mi sento sospeso nel vuoto, non sono bravo a scrivere ma chi ci è passato può capirmi.  Cerco di raccogliere i cocci, abbiamo una figlia piccola ed una in arrivo, non devo farla soffrire o discutere davanti a lei, appena soli le chiedo perché sta così tanto attaccata al cellulare, mi risponde che naviga in internet, a questo punto le dico che ho letto tutti i messaggi e che ho scoperto tutto. Le ho fatto sicuramente andare di traverso la colazione, è sbiancata. Cerco di rimanere tranquillo, non la offendo, ascolto quello che medice senza interromperla, mi dice che è stato solo una scappatella se la tira dietro da un paio di mesi, è un suo collega, sposato da un anno, le ha fatto un non so quale lavaggio del cervello e lei è cascata. Non ho avuto il coraggio di chiederle se l'ha scopato, perchè penso che la risposta mi avrebbe ucciso all'istante. Tutt'ora non lo so, e non lo voglio nemmeno sapere. Mi chiede scusa, per lei è stata solo una grande cazzata, solo un momento di debolezza. Esisto solo io nella sua vita, siamo cresciuti insieme e fino alla vecchiaia dobbiamo arrivare insieme, così dice. Non avevo più parole. Le ho ricordato, se mai se ne fosse accorta che è incita di 5 mesi, e abbiamo una bambina di 5 anni che stravede per noi, ha capito. Mi dice  che chiuderà qualsiasi rapporto con l'altro, me lo giura.
> Non so che fare, sono rimasto tanto tempo da solo per cercare di metabolizzare e reimpostare il mio futuro, tutte le certezze sono crollate, la persona di cui più mi fidavo nella vita (forse nemmeno dei mie genitori mi sono mai fidato tanto), mi ha tradito,ma oltr il tradimento fisico, quello che mi fa più male è quello mentale. Ho pensato a tutte le volte, negli ultimi due mesi, che tornava a casa sempre con il sorriso, con un bacio per me e la nostra piccola, quando contente si sedeva a tavola e mi faceva i complimenti per la cena che le avevo preparato, il giocare insieme sul tappeto con la nostra piccola, e raccontarle una storia per farla addormentare. Mi sono sentito una merda. Non c'è aggettivo che può descrivere questa situazione. Ma con che faccia........con che cuore........ti dovresti sentire una merda anche solo a toccare nostra figlia. 20 giorni fa siamo anche andati a fare la morfologica e ci piangevano gli occhi vedere nostra figlia muoversi dentro la tua pancia, ma con quale coraggio........questa cosa mi ha devastato.
> Siamo al quarto giorno di ferie, non le rivolgo nemmeno più la parola perché mi da fastidio anche guidata. Ho ancora 13 giorni di ferie davanti, ci rimango solo per mia figlia che si diverte un modo, lo vedo dai soi occhi, ma dentro vorrei urlare e scappata, piango spesso in bagno come un bambino, ma è l'unico modo per scaricare la tensione, altrimenti impazzirei. Non mi fido più di lei, non è una frase fatta, ma sono stato ingannato e preso in giro da l'ultima persona sulla terra che avrei mai pensato lo potesse fare. Mi separerei all'istante. Non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare a continuare una vita con lei, mi sentirei perennemente ingannato, preso in giro, ha tradito la mia fiducia. Come faccio a stare tranquillo dietro ai suoi sorrisi? Devo passare una vita a leggere il suo cellulare? A leggerle le mail? Ma che vita è?
> ...



mi dispiace molto...
sai...sono avvezza anche io al tradimento....
ho sempre cercato di capirne le dinamiche astenendomi dal dare giudizi affrettati..
però
scusa se sono dura...
ma lo devo dire..
tua moglie era gia incinta quando ha iniziato a tradirti...
una donna incinta che pensa a tradirti invece di concentrarsi sul meraviglioso dono che la vita le ha offerto è incommentavbile...
scusa...


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi dispiace molto...
> sai...sono avvezza anche io al tradimento....
> ho sempre cercato di capirne le dinamiche astenendomi dal dare giudizi affrettati..
> però
> ...


buongiorno annuccia:smile: chiamamo le cose col loro nome senza ipocrisia.. una donna incinta che si comporta così.. è zoccola.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno annuccia:smile: chiamamo le cose col loro nome senza ipocrisia.. una donna incinta che si comporta così.. è zoccola.



al di la di tutto la sua situazione è difficile davvero..perchè certo è dura voltare le spalle e andarsene sapendo che una vita nascerà a breve...mi metto nei suoi panni e nn so cosa farei...
però è triste..
a questo punto scusa faceva piu figura a dire che si era innamorata..o che credeva di esserlo...
per spingerla a tradire portando una vita dentro...
invece di una semplice scappatella...

e poi l'altro..ci vuole fegato..fossi un uomo e volessi tradire mia moglie non lo farei mai con una donna incinta....credo...


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> al di la di tutto la sua situazione è difficile davvero..perchè certo è dura voltare le spalle e andarsene sapendo che una vita nascerà a breve...mi metto nei suoi panni e nn so cosa farei...
> però è triste..
> a questo punto scusa faceva piu figura a dire che si era innamorata..o che credeva di esserlo...
> per spingerla a tradire portando una vita dentro...
> ...


:smile: condivido in pieno ... c'è un limite a tutto... io non ce la farei mai a fare sesso con una donna incinta..sarò limitato ma al solo pensiero mi viene la nausea...


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :smile: condivido in pieno ... c'è un limite a tutto... io non ce la farei mai a fare sesso con una donna incinta..sarò limitato ma al solo pensiero mi viene la nausea...



già...a questo punto potevano almeno aspettare.....
non snetterò mai di stupirmi...

pazienza...

certo è triste non potersi concentrare con gioia alla nascita di un figlio....
l'attesa è un momento bellissimo...importante....adesso l'ha rovinato...
mi dispiace...
in bocca al lupo...


----------



## Atalanta (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> al di la di tutto la sua situazione è difficile davvero..perchè certo è dura voltare le spalle e andarsene sapendo che una vita nascerà a breve...mi metto nei suoi panni e nn so cosa farei...
> però è triste..
> a questo punto scusa faceva piu figura a dire che si era innamorata..o che credeva di esserlo...
> per spingerla a tradire portando una vita dentro...
> ...


Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Parlare di scappatelle getta disvalore non solo alla persona con cui si è stati (che, magari non è questo il caso, ma talvolta può anche essere una persona senza colpe e in buona fede) ma soprattutto su se stessi.........si è spaventata ed ha buttato lì le solite tristi scuse che si dicono all'occasione. Io non ho esperienze di tradimento (purtroppo sono stata un'amante, non volermene) però mi vien da darti questo consiglio: non puoi decidere di buttare un matrimonio all'aria così, per la rabbia (giustissima) del momento. Adesso non stati ragionando perchè il sentimento ti offusca. Ma, prima di poter affermare con assoluta certezza che il tuo mtrimonio non ha più valore, devi tentare di recuperalro, aspoettando i tempi giusti, quelli necassari a far sbollire la rabbia del momento. Solo dopo i tentativi, che potranno o meno andare in porto, saprei con assoluta certezza cosa fare.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

Atalanta ha detto:


> Sono perfettamente d'accordo. Parlare di scappatelle getta disvalore non solo alla persona con cui si è stati (che, magari non è questo il caso, ma talvolta può anche essere una persona senza colpe e in buona fede) ma soprattutto su se stessi.........si è spaventata ed ha buttato lì le solite tristi scuse che si dicono all'occasione. Io non ho esperienze di tradimento (purtroppo sono stata un'amante, non volermene) però mi vien da darti questo consiglio:* non puoi decidere di buttare un matrimonio all'aria così*, per la rabbia (giustissima) del momento. Adesso non stati ragionando perchè il sentimento ti offusca. Ma, prima di poter affermare con assoluta certezza che il tuo mtrimonio non ha più valore, devi tentare di recuperalro, aspoettando i tempi giusti, quelli necassari a far sbollire la rabbia del momento. Solo dopo i tentativi, che potranno o meno andare in porto, saprei con assoluta certezza cosa fare.


sicuramente non lo farà e la ragione è evidente..
però questo non è il solito tradimento....
scoprire che la tua donna...tua moglie pensa a fare cose con un altro crescendo dentro se una vita..la vostra...è ....davvero brutto...
sarà piu difficile...
oppure puo daresi che la nascita della bimba lenirà questa grossa ferita...


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Ma*

Io sono senza porole!Ma, non son d'accrdo sul non sapere!Perdonami a questo punto è giusto andare fino in fondo e sapere chi hai di fianco....le mezze verità non vanno bene!Trova il coraggio.....!!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2012)

Credo non esista tradimento peggiore di questo. E lo dico da traditrice.  Io cercherei di sapere tutta la veritá e poi mi prenderei del tempo. 
Se tua moglie é andata a letto con qualcuno mentre era incinta di te (su questo non ci sono dubbi vero?) vuol dire che i sentimenti per te non sono quelli che dice
In un monento come quello una donna é totalmente concentrata sulla nuova creatura d su suo padre..


----------



## Fabry (17 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Credo non esista tradimento peggiore di questo. E lo dico da traditrice.  Io cercherei di sapere tutta la veritá e poi mi prenderei del tempo.
> Se tua moglie é andata a letto con qualcuno mentre era incinta di te (su questo non ci sono dubbi vero?) vuol dire che i sentimenti per te non sono quelli che dice
> In un monento come quello una donna é totalmente concentrata sulla nuova creatura d su suo padre..



Era quello che volevo chiedere anche io, ma non avevo il coraggio di scriverlo.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2012)

Credo non esista tradimento peggiore di questo. E lo dico da traditrice.  Io cercherei di sapere tutta la veritá e poi mi prenderei del tempo. 
Se tua moglie é andata a letto con qualcuno mentre era incinta di te (su questo non ci sono dubbi vero?) vuol dire che i sentimenti per te non sono quelli che dice
In un monento come quello una donna é totalmente concentrata sulla nuova creatura d su suo padre..


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Ragazzi*

Ad occhio e croce...secondo me,è saltata fuori una piccola parte di verità,mi riesce difficile pensare che una donna rimasta incinta del proprio patner  va in giro per frenuli.....mi sa che sto tizio c'era già da prima!


----------



## tenebroso67 (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ......e poi l'altro..ci vuole fegato..fossi un uomo e volessi tradire mia moglie non lo farei mai con una donna incinta....credo...


Lui (l'amante) deve aver provato un gusto sadico e perverso nel possedere una donna incinta....
e' un pensiero troppo folle per essere vero ma e' cosi'.....
e lei, a pensarci bene, (e come han detto anche gli altri) e' una xxxxxxxxx (censura)


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ad occhio e croce...secondo me,è saltata fuori una piccola parte di verità,mi riesce difficile pensare che una donna rimasta incinta del proprio patner va in giro per frenuli.....mi sa che sto tizio c'era già da prima!


fratè..è quello che ho pensato anch'io...  e come si dice a napoli.. "nun ce voleva à zingara p'è anduvinà".......


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Battiato*

E appunto...credo ci sia altro ancora.....!


----------



## Fabry (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ad occhio e croce...secondo me,è saltata fuori una piccola parte di verità,mi riesce difficile pensare che una donna rimasta incinta del proprio patner  va in giro per frenuli.....mi sa che sto tizio c'era già da prima!


Si l'ho pensato anche io.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E appunto...credo ci sia altro ancora.....!


credo di aver capito..:up:


----------



## kgb1971 (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ad occhio e croce...secondo me,è saltata fuori una piccola parte di verità,mi riesce difficile pensare che una donna rimasta incinta del proprio patner  va in giro per frenuli.....mi sa che sto tizio c'era già da prima!


Concordo.

Comunque credo che il nostro amico abbia più bisogno di consigli su come superare il momento piuttosto che di commenti sul comportamento della moglie.


----------



## tenebroso67 (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ad occhio e croce...secondo me,è saltata fuori una piccola parte di verità,mi riesce difficile pensare che una donna rimasta incinta del proprio patner  va in giro per frenuli.....*mi sa che sto tizio c'era già da prima!*


Ci sono buone probabilita' che possa essere cosi ! :up:


----------



## Circe off (17 Agosto 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Ho una storia molto simile a kgb1971, solo che la mia è fresca fresca, cercherò di essere breve. Ho 37 anni sono sposato da 11 dopo 6 anni di fidanzamento non certo homo di primo pelo. Ho una meravigliosa bambina di 5 anni che stravede per il suo papà ed un altra femminuccia in arrivo. La favola della famiglia felice del quale mi sono sempre vantato ė crollata due giorni fa al primo giorno di vacanze al mare. Mi accorgo che mia moglie sta sempre incollata al cellulare ( la conosco da tanto e non ė sua abitudine), addirittura se lo porta anche in bagni mentre si fa la doccia, e lo mette sempre in vibrazione, mi sono sempre rifiutato di sbirciare tre le sua cose cellulare compreso perché avevo una fiducia in lei che nemmeno immaginate. 1+1 fa due, mi decido di controllare questo suo telefono in un momento di distrazione, un nome femminile è insistente ( ovviamente per camuffare il vero nome), apro la chat dei messaggio e mi tremano le mani, mi viene da piangere solo a raccontarvelo, leggo delle cose che non auguro mai  a nessuno di leggere. In una frazione di secondo le mie certezze si disintegrano, mi sento sospeso nel vuoto, non sono bravo a scrivere ma chi ci è passato può capirmi.  Cerco di raccogliere i cocci, abbiamo una figlia piccola ed una in arrivo, non devo farla soffrire o discutere davanti a lei, appena soli le chiedo perché sta così tanto attaccata al cellulare, mi risponde che naviga in internet, a questo punto le dico che ho letto tutti i messaggi e che ho scoperto tutto. Le ho fatto sicuramente andare di traverso la colazione, è sbiancata. Cerco di rimanere tranquillo, non la offendo, ascolto quello che medice senza interromperla, mi dice che è stato solo una scappatella se la tira dietro da un paio di mesi, è un suo collega, sposato da un anno, le ha fatto un non so quale lavaggio del cervello e lei è cascata. Non ho avuto il coraggio di chiederle se l'ha scopato, perchè penso che la risposta mi avrebbe ucciso all'istante. Tutt'ora non lo so, e non lo voglio nemmeno sapere. Mi chiede scusa, per lei è stata solo una grande cazzata, solo un momento di debolezza. Esisto solo io nella sua vita, siamo cresciuti insieme e fino alla vecchiaia dobbiamo arrivare insieme, così dice. Non avevo più parole. Le ho ricordato, se mai se ne fosse accorta che è incita di 5 mesi, e abbiamo una bambina di 5 anni che stravede per noi, ha capito. Mi dice  che chiuderà qualsiasi rapporto con l'altro, me lo giura.
> Non so che fare, sono rimasto tanto tempo da solo per cercare di metabolizzare e reimpostare il mio futuro, tutte le certezze sono crollate, la persona di cui più mi fidavo nella vita (forse nemmeno dei mie genitori mi sono mai fidato tanto), mi ha tradito,ma oltr il tradimento fisico, quello che mi fa più male è quello mentale. Ho pensato a tutte le volte, negli ultimi due mesi, che tornava a casa sempre con il sorriso, con un bacio per me e la nostra piccola, quando contente si sedeva a tavola e mi faceva i complimenti per la cena che le avevo preparato, il giocare insieme sul tappeto con la nostra piccola, e raccontarle una storia per farla addormentare. Mi sono sentito una merda. Non c'è aggettivo che può descrivere questa situazione. Ma con che faccia........con che cuore........ti dovresti sentire una merda anche solo a toccare nostra figlia. 20 giorni fa siamo anche andati a fare la morfologica e ci piangevano gli occhi vedere nostra figlia muoversi dentro la tua pancia, ma con quale coraggio........questa cosa mi ha devastato.
> Siamo al quarto giorno di ferie, non le rivolgo nemmeno più la parola perché mi da fastidio anche guidata. Ho ancora 13 giorni di ferie davanti, ci rimango solo per mia figlia che si diverte un modo, lo vedo dai soi occhi, ma dentro vorrei urlare e scappata, piango spesso in bagno come un bambino, ma è l'unico modo per scaricare la tensione, altrimenti impazzirei. Non mi fido più di lei, non è una frase fatta, ma sono stato ingannato e preso in giro da l'ultima persona sulla terra che avrei mai pensato lo potesse fare. Mi separerei all'istante. Non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare a continuare una vita con lei, mi sentirei perennemente ingannato, preso in giro, ha tradito la mia fiducia. Come faccio a stare tranquillo dietro ai suoi sorrisi? Devo passare una vita a leggere il suo cellulare? A leggerle le mail? Ma che vita è?
> ...


Ti sono vicina, ti capisco non sai quanto....anche mio marito era la persona più speciale che speciale non si puo, eppure mi ha tradito x anni con una mia amica, con la quale condividevamo insieme al marito tutto...ferie, feste, viaggi....ho scoperto i loro sms e mi é crollato il mondo addosso. Qui mi dicono che vado in embolo ogni tanto....e quello che di te mi preoccupa é il non poter urlare, offendere, sbattere porte, rompere vasi....perche ti cucinerà dentro. E al parto ti verra tutto fuori. Io sto ancora con lui, ma sono anche io fuori e dal CELL non si puo scrivere un granché....spero di poterti scrivere al ritorno. Nel frattempo, fai forza su te e non ti abbattere, questa cosa ti renderà prima sabbia ma poi diventerai roccia. Un abbraccio. Circe


----------



## tenebroso67 (17 Agosto 2012)

kgb1971 ha detto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Comunque credo che il nostro amico abbia più bisogno di consigli su come superare il momento piuttosto che di commenti sul comportamento della moglie.


Un ventaglio di ipotesi abbastanza ampio e' quanto di meglio per riuscire ad aprire gli occhi su una realta' piuttosto macabra...


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Kgb*

Io non sto giudicando la moglie.........il mio consiglio è: APPURARE LA VERITà NELLA SUA COMPLETEZZA!Potrebbe esserci dell'altro,e non sto scherzando.!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sto giudicando la moglie.........il mio consiglio è: APPURARE LA VERITà NELLA SUA COMPLETEZZA!Potrebbe esserci dell'altro,e non sto scherzando.!


Quoto


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

*Kgb*

la penso come il mio fratello oscuro.... non guidichiamo la moglie anche perchè si qualifica da sè non c'è bisogno di infierire..in quanto all'unico consiglio che si può dare all'amico Argos,  dando per scontato che ciò che ha scritto corrisponda al vero, senza ciurlare nel manico dell'ombrello, a questo punto direi che l'esame del DNA è d'obbligo


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sto giudicando la moglie.........il mio consiglio è: APPURARE LA VERITà NELLA SUA COMPLETEZZA!Potrebbe esserci dell'altro,e non sto scherzando.!


quoto anche io...e continuo a dire che sta cosa è talmente squallida che non trovo parole per commentare!
e per lasciare me senza parole ce ne vuole


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto anche io...e continuo a dire che sta cosa è talmente squallida che non trovo parole per commentare!
> e per lasciare me senza parole ce ne vuole


buongiorno e bentrovata..dolcezza:smile:


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Ecco*

Vedo che mio fratello maggiore battiato ha capito......!Magari sbaglio ma che ci dice che sta tresca duri chissà da quanto?


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> buongiorno e bentrovata..dolcezza:smile:


buongiorno a te! tutto bene?


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> quoto anche io...e continuo a dire che sta cosa è talmente squallida che non trovo parole per commentare!
> e per lasciare me senza parole ce ne vuole



già...
ripeto una donna incinta che tradisce nn credo che lo faccia per una semplice scappatella....
anche se nn lo ammetto nemmeno in caso di amore...
perchè l'amore piu grande è dentro di te...e devi rispettarlo...almeno per nove mesi se non ce la fai dopo...


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> buongiorno a te! tutto bene?


si grazie e tu?:smile:


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> già...
> ripeto una donna incinta che tradisce nn credo che lo faccia per una semplice scappatella....
> anche se nn lo ammetto nemmeno in caso di amore...
> perchè l'amore piu grande è dentro di te...e devi rispettarlo...almeno per nove mesi se non ce la fai dopo...


Quoto


----------



## kgb1971 (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non sto giudicando la moglie.........il mio consiglio è: APPURARE LA VERITà NELLA SUA COMPLETEZZA!Potrebbe esserci dell'altro,e non sto scherzando.!


Già.


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> già...
> ripeto una donna incinta che tradisce nn credo che lo faccia per una semplice scappatella....
> anche se nn lo ammetto nemmeno in caso di amore...
> perchè l'amore piu grande è dentro di te...e devi rispettarlo...almeno per nove mesi se non ce la fai dopo...


quoto! 



battiato63 ha detto:


> si grazie e tu?:smile:


bene!  sono in ferie! :smile:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

oppure...sdrammatizziamo
possiamo dare la colpa agli ormoni impazziti...:smile:


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> oppure...sdrammatizziamo
> possiamo dare la colpa agli ormoni impazziti...:smile:


*NO!*


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> oppure...sdrammatizziamo
> possiamo dare la colpa agli ormoni impazziti...:smile:


oppure alla provvidenza..:smile::smile:


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Oppure*

Oppure è colpa di qualche donna con la patata troppo servizievole....!


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oppure è colpa di qualche donna con la patata troppo servizievole....!


:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Oppure è colpa di qualche donna con la patata troppo servizievole....!


e anche qui sei stato diplomatico


----------



## Essenove (17 Agosto 2012)

Buongiorno gente.
Qualche pensiero sparso.

Credo sia giusto, ma anche dolorosissimo, cercare di appurare tutta la verità. Può far male, ma è meglio sapere la verità, che nascondersi dietro illusioni o castelli in aria che possono essere più grandi o meno della realtà a seconda se prevale l'istinto di conservazione o il pessimismo. Una volta appurata la verità, si può pensare a come superarla.

E' probabile che la storia non sia proprio recente, perché mi pare improbabile che il tutto sia iniziato con lei incinta.

Non voglio assolutamente giustificarla. Ma sappiamo che spesso gli atti di debolezza vengono fatti per nutrire l'ego, per sentirsi piacente (e piaciuta). Dopo diversi anni di matrimonio sappiamo tutti quanto la novità, i complimenti, le avanches possano avere un fascino irresistibile. Poi ci si rende conto dell'errore, di quanto sia solido quello che si ha rispetto ad un fatuo miraggio. Si sbaglia: è umano. Immagino che una donna incinta sia ancora più sensibile ai complimenti, in quanto non si sente a proprio agio col corpo che cambia, soprattutto se trattasi di una bella donna.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e anche qui sei stato diplomatico


mio fratello è molto...esplicito e chiaro


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

Simy....mi attiro tante antipatie per la mia onestà,mi attiro anche le simpatie delle persone oneste....!Mazza che poeta stamattina!


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Buongiorno gente.
> Qualche pensiero sparso.
> 
> Credo sia giusto, ma anche dolorosissimo, cercare di appurare tutta la verità. Può far male, ma è meglio sapere la verità, che nascondersi dietro illusioni o castelli in aria che possono essere più grandi o meno della realtà a seconda se prevale l'istinto di conservazione o il pessimismo. Una volta appurata la verità, si può pensare a come superarla.
> ...


Non condivido quasi nulla...
Se sei nella fase di stanca sel tuo mateimonio in cui cerchi qualcuno che ti faccia sentire bella e appagata come fai a volere e cercare un figlio con tuo marito?
Questa cosa che una donna incinta non si sente bella mi mette una tristezza infinita. Dio mio ma cosa c'é di più bello che vedere il tuo corpocambiare perchè tuo figlio sta crescendo dentro di te?
Io non vedevo l'ora che gli abiti mi andassero stretti, indossare abiti premaman ecc ecc...


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Buongiorno gente.
> Qualche pensiero sparso.
> 
> Credo sia giusto, ma anche dolorosissimo, cercare di appurare tutta la verità. Può far male, ma è meglio sapere la verità, che nascondersi dietro illusioni o castelli in aria che possono essere più grandi o meno della realtà a seconda se prevale l'istinto di conservazione o il pessimismo. Una volta appurata la verità, si può pensare a come superarla.
> ...


sbagliare è umoano si...ma perseverare....

1:anche se la storia fosse iniziata prima..(e questo lo penso anche io)
quando si è accorta di essere incinta poteva anche tagliarla..o temporaneamente accantonarla...

2: per favore non parlare di complimenti e avanches....perchè a tutte le donne piacciono ovvio...ma se dovessimo tradire per un complimento in più...tutti gli uomini sarebbero becchi...

3: lei non si è resa conto dell'errore da sola...è stata scoperta....

4:: una donna incinta non si sente brutta..o meglio si sente ingombrante...impacciata in alcune circostanze....
ma è a suo agio perchè ama il suo corpo..perchè custodisce la cosa piu grande al mondo...nemmeno questa scusa regge...


sinceramente non mi sento diu scusarla....


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simy....mi attiro tante antipatie per la mia onestà,mi attiro anche le simpatie delle persone oneste....!Mazza che poeta stamattina!


sono decisamente migliori le simpatie delle persone oneste....poche ma buone!


----------



## Zod (17 Agosto 2012)

E' strano che tua moglie fosse così premurosa da portarsi il cellulare anche sotto la doccia, ma non altrettanto da cancellare i messaggi. 

Comunque : indagare facendole domande serve a poco, tanto mentirà come ha fatto prima. Concentrati sulle bambine, e cerca di capire se puoi ancora fidarti di tua moglie. Dille come ti senti, e falle capire bene cosa ti ha fatto. Se la figlia è tua devi comunque resistere per qualche anno, magari svagati a tua volta. L'importante è che fai stare tranquille le bambine, per quanto possibile.

Dico la verità, mi sembra impossibile quello che hai raccontato. Non che lo escluda a priori, ma ci deve essere per forza dell'altro. Se una persona arriva a rischiare tanto per così poco o è malata oppure è molto stupida. Oppure c'è dell'altro.

In ogni caso, prima vengono le bambine, poi tu.

S*B




Argos ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Ho una storia molto simile a kgb1971, solo che la mia è fresca fresca, cercherò di essere breve. Ho 37 anni sono sposato da 11 dopo 6 anni di fidanzamento non certo homo di primo pelo. Ho una meravigliosa bambina di 5 anni che stravede per il suo papà ed un altra femminuccia in arrivo. La favola della famiglia felice del quale mi sono sempre vantato ė crollata due giorni fa al primo giorno di vacanze al mare. Mi accorgo che mia moglie sta sempre incollata al cellulare ( la conosco da tanto e non ė sua abitudine), addirittura se lo porta anche in bagni mentre si fa la doccia, e lo mette sempre in vibrazione, mi sono sempre rifiutato di sbirciare tre le sua cose cellulare compreso perché avevo una fiducia in lei che nemmeno immaginate. 1+1 fa due, mi decido di controllare questo suo telefono in un momento di distrazione, un nome femminile è insistente ( ovviamente per camuffare il vero nome), apro la chat dei messaggio e mi tremano le mani, mi viene da piangere solo a raccontarvelo, leggo delle cose che non auguro mai  a nessuno di leggere. In una frazione di secondo le mie certezze si disintegrano, mi sento sospeso nel vuoto, non sono bravo a scrivere ma chi ci è passato può capirmi.  Cerco di raccogliere i cocci, abbiamo una figlia piccola ed una in arrivo, non devo farla soffrire o discutere davanti a lei, appena soli le chiedo perché sta così tanto attaccata al cellulare, mi risponde che naviga in internet, a questo punto le dico che ho letto tutti i messaggi e che ho scoperto tutto. Le ho fatto sicuramente andare di traverso la colazione, è sbiancata. Cerco di rimanere tranquillo, non la offendo, ascolto quello che medice senza interromperla, mi dice che è stato solo una scappatella se la tira dietro da un paio di mesi, è un suo collega, sposato da un anno, le ha fatto un non so quale lavaggio del cervello e lei è cascata. Non ho avuto il coraggio di chiederle se l'ha scopato, perchè penso che la risposta mi avrebbe ucciso all'istante. Tutt'ora non lo so, e non lo voglio nemmeno sapere. Mi chiede scusa, per lei è stata solo una grande cazzata, solo un momento di debolezza. Esisto solo io nella sua vita, siamo cresciuti insieme e fino alla vecchiaia dobbiamo arrivare insieme, così dice. Non avevo più parole. Le ho ricordato, se mai se ne fosse accorta che è incita di 5 mesi, e abbiamo una bambina di 5 anni che stravede per noi, ha capito. Mi dice  che chiuderà qualsiasi rapporto con l'altro, me lo giura.
> Non so che fare, sono rimasto tanto tempo da solo per cercare di metabolizzare e reimpostare il mio futuro, tutte le certezze sono crollate, la persona di cui più mi fidavo nella vita (forse nemmeno dei mie genitori mi sono mai fidato tanto), mi ha tradito,ma oltr il tradimento fisico, quello che mi fa più male è quello mentale. Ho pensato a tutte le volte, negli ultimi due mesi, che tornava a casa sempre con il sorriso, con un bacio per me e la nostra piccola, quando contente si sedeva a tavola e mi faceva i complimenti per la cena che le avevo preparato, il giocare insieme sul tappeto con la nostra piccola, e raccontarle una storia per farla addormentare. Mi sono sentito una merda. Non c'è aggettivo che può descrivere questa situazione. Ma con che faccia........con che cuore........ti dovresti sentire una merda anche solo a toccare nostra figlia. 20 giorni fa siamo anche andati a fare la morfologica e ci piangevano gli occhi vedere nostra figlia muoversi dentro la tua pancia, ma con quale coraggio........questa cosa mi ha devastato.
> Siamo al quarto giorno di ferie, non le rivolgo nemmeno più la parola perché mi da fastidio anche guidata. Ho ancora 13 giorni di ferie davanti, ci rimango solo per mia figlia che si diverte un modo, lo vedo dai soi occhi, ma dentro vorrei urlare e scappata, piango spesso in bagno come un bambino, ma è l'unico modo per scaricare la tensione, altrimenti impazzirei. Non mi fido più di lei, non è una frase fatta, ma sono stato ingannato e preso in giro da l'ultima persona sulla terra che avrei mai pensato lo potesse fare. Mi separerei all'istante. Non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare a continuare una vita con lei, mi sentirei perennemente ingannato, preso in giro, ha tradito la mia fiducia. Come faccio a stare tranquillo dietro ai suoi sorrisi? Devo passare una vita a leggere il suo cellulare? A leggerle le mail? Ma che vita è?
> ...


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sbagliare è umoano si...ma perseverare....
> 
> 1:anche se la storia fosse iniziata prima..(e questo lo penso anche io)
> quando si è accorta di essere incinta poteva anche tagliarla..o temporaneamente accantonarla...
> ...


grande annuccia :up::up:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non condivido quasi nulla...
> Se sei nella fase di stanca sel tuo mateimonio in cui cerchi qualcuno che ti faccia sentire bella e appagata come fai a volere e cercare un figlio con tuo marito?
> Questa cosa che una donna incinta non si sente bella mi mette una tristezza infinita. Dio mio ma cosa c'é di più bello che vedere il tuo corpocambiare perchè tuo figlio sta crescendo dentro di te?
> *Io non vedevo l'ora che gli abiti mi andassero stretti, indossare abiti premaman ecc ecc*...



:up:


più o meno abbiamo risposto allo stesso modo...

io li adoravo....

anzi rischiando di andare in OT dico..
quel pancione un po mi dava fastidio in alcuni momenti...
ma dopo aver partorito....non so perchè ma mi mancava...buffo...
l'ho sempre sfoggiato con orgoglio


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> più o meno abbiamo risposto allo stesso modo...
> ...


Non essendo io un fuscello ricordo che i primi mesi non si vedeva nulla. La seconda gravidanza alla fine del quinto mese ero dimagrita. Mamma come mi faceva incazzare sta cosa...


----------



## Essenove (17 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non condivido quasi nulla...
> Se sei nella fase di stanca sel tuo mateimonio in cui cerchi qualcuno che ti faccia sentire bella e appagata come fai a volere e cercare un figlio con tuo marito?
> Questa cosa che una donna incinta non si sente bella mi mette una tristezza infinita. Dio mio ma cosa c'é di più bello che vedere il tuo corpocambiare perchè tuo figlio sta crescendo dentro di te?
> Io non vedevo l'ora che gli abiti mi andassero stretti, indossare abiti premaman ecc ecc...


Credo che il difficile di dare dei consigli sia quello di levarsi dai propri panni e provare a vestire quelli di chi è al centro della vicenda per trovare delle motivazioni. Sono d'accordo con quello che scrivi, ma evidentemente non era ciò che sentiva la moglie del nostro amico. Tu non ti saresti comportata alla stessa maniera ma non credo questo aggiunga alla discussione molto. Per tua info, anche se uomo, io mi ritrovo molto nelle tue parole e trovo incredibile quel comportamento. Ma è successo. vediamo di ipotizzare i perchè, fare una diagnosi e poi vedere quale può essere il trattamento, no?:up:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non essendo io un fuscello ricordo che i primi mesi non si vedeva nulla. La seconda gravidanza alla fine del quinto mese ero dimagrita. Mamma come mi faceva incazzare sta cosa...


io invece rimasi incinta in un periodo che ero dimagrita parecchio...(infatti poi mi sono ripresa alla grande)
quindi fino al 4 quasi 5 mese si vedeva poco....poi esplose in un colpo....

cazzo presi 18 kg....meno male che ero partita magra...


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io invece rimasi incinta in un periodo che ero dimagrita parecchio...(infatti poi mi sono ripresa alla grande)
> quindi fino al 4 quasi 5 mese si vedeva poco....poi esplose in un colpo....
> 
> cazzo presi 18 kg....meno male che ero partita magra...


Io 8 e 10 ma partivo giá bene di mio


----------



## Essenove (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sbagliare è umoano si...ma perseverare....
> 
> 1:anche se la storia fosse iniziata prima..(e questo lo penso anche io)
> quando si è accorta di essere incinta poteva anche tagliarla..o temporaneamente accantonarla...
> ...


Mea culpa non sono stato chiaro. Non voglio scusare nessuno. cerco di trovare una spiegazione. Per poi pensare a cosa può fare il nostro amico. Non dico che tutti dovrebbero tradire quando aspettano un bimbo, cerco di pensare a perchè sia successo.

Non credo che la semplice condanna di un comportamento biasimevole sia d'aiuto. Si parla di tradimento, cosa di per se' negativa.


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io invece rimasi incinta in un periodo che ero dimagrita parecchio...(infatti poi mi sono ripresa alla grande)
> quindi fino al 4 quasi 5 mese si vedeva poco....poi esplose in un colpo....
> 
> cazzo presi 18 kg....meno male che ero partita magra...


ne avessi presi anche 30 resti una donna adorabile
:smile::smile:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io 8 e 10 ma partivo giá bene di mio


leggi la risposta ad annuccia.. è estesa anche a te:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## aristocat (17 Agosto 2012)

Caro Argos

Non ho letto le risposte degli altri, solo il tuo racconto.

Impressioni a caldo? Tua moglie ti ha dato una risposta tanto per "rabbonirti" e scaricarsi tutta la responsabilità di quello che sta facendo. Perché con una risposta del genere io non vedo pentimento vero, voglia di analizzare veramente il perché e il percome lei è arrivata a tradirti. Io credo che lei ti abbia raccontato quattro cazzate per tenerti buono mentre lei continua con questa doppia vita.

Lei in pratica dà tutta la colpa al collega che l'ha circuita, già il fatto che non si assume la responsabilità di ammettere che per es. lei è in cerca di conferme, che la vita attuale le sta stretta, ma appunto è tutta colpa degli altri e non sua, non è un buon segno. Lei può continuare a ingannarti a vita con questo atteggiamento deresponsabilizzante.
Poi durante la gravidanza! E' una che - per carattere - non si fa nessuno scrupolo. E' in grado di recitare molto bene, ha grande sangue freddo. Non sottovalutarlo mai questo aspetto. 
Lei farà in modo di uscirne sempre pulita tanto sarà sempre colpa degli altri.

ari


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Adesso*

Adesso signori e signore ditemi che non è vero che da quando è tornato BATTIATO questo forum ha ripreso colore.....!!Provateci....!


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso signori e signore ditemi che non è vero che da quando è tornato BATTIATO questo forum ha ripreso colore.....!!Provateci....!


grazie fratè :up:


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Battiato*

Nessun grazie è solo la verità.....!Peccato perchè ste donne troppo timide cazzo!:incazzato:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nessun grazie è solo la verità.....!Peccato perchè ste donne troppo timide cazzo!:incazzato:


sapremo svezzarle amico mio...abbiamo il biberon adatto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso signori e signore ditemi che non è vero che da quando è tornato BATTIATO questo forum ha ripreso colore.....!!Provateci....!



ah bè! io ho scoperto pure di avere un cognato! :smile:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Mea culpa non sono stato chiaro. Non voglio scusare nessuno. cerco di trovare una spiegazione. Per poi pensare a cosa può fare il nostro amico. Non dico che tutti dovrebbero tradire quando aspettano un bimbo, cerco di pensare a perchè sia successo.
> 
> *Non credo che la semplice condanna di un comportamento biasimevole sia d'aiuto*. Si parla di tradimento, cosa di per se' negativa.


qui hai pienamente ragione...

infatti mi dispiace per lui perchè capisco quanto puo essere combattuto...
perchè la sua scelta non potrà mai essere obiettiva...
in questo momento purtroppo non puo ragionare come vorrebbe con un bimbo in arrivo...
già è difficile quando ci sono figli...figuriamoci in una situazione delicata del genere...

non so cosa farei al suo posto..
probabilmente per un po accantonerei la cosa e aspetterei che nasca..rimanderei per quanto sia difficile discussioni accese vista la condizione di lei....è anche la sua di bimba che porta in grembo...quindi tuteliamo la gravidanza....poi fare una bella chiacchierata civile...per capire cosa succede...come mai è stata spinta a farlo in quella condizione...


solo una cosa vorrei sapèere...
il secondo figlio è stato voluto...o è capitato???....
non malignate...non lo chiedo perchè potrebbe essere dell'altro....


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ah bè! io ho scoperto pure di avere un cognato! :smile:


  mi commuovi..


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ne avessi presi anche 30 resti una donna adorabile
> :smile::smile:


grazie...



ma che ti è successo???....ti "leggo"cambiato...in meglio(e non lo dico per il complimento)


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Simò*

E che cognato.....25cm di arnese a riposo.....vedi tu!


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> sapremo svezzarle amico mio...abbiamo il biberon adatto:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


tu credi?....





sento
odore
di
svaccamento.....




in effetti siamo in ritardo ragazzi:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Annuccia*

Non divagare.....battiato ha un bel biberon....!!:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> grazie...
> 
> 
> 
> ma che ti è successo???....ti "leggo"cambiato...in meglio(e non lo dico per il complimento)



 grazie annuccia.. ma io sono così.. forse prima non sono riuscito ad esprimermi bene e quindi a farmi capire:smile::smile::smile:  se c'è un problema serio lo affronto con serietà ma se c'è da scherzare e sdrammatizzare lo so fare molto bene....


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tu credi?....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ritardo??? c'è qualcosa che devi annunciarci???:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non divagare.....battiato ha un bel biberon....!!:rotfl:


e latte a volontà.. :sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E che cognato.....25cm di arnese a riposo.....vedi tu!


e tu....

come lo sai????:girlhaha:


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Battiato*

Vabbè diciamo che un pò ti ha aiutato pure tuo fratello,eri timidino,adesso sei aggressivo al punto giusto,pronto a donare orgasmi anali in ogni dove...!


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e tu....





Annuccia ha detto:


> come lo sai????:girlhaha:


abbiamo fatto il servizio militare insieme


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Credo che il difficile di dare dei consigli sia quello di levarsi dai propri panni e provare a vestire quelli di chi è al centro della vicenda per trovare delle motivazioni. Sono d'accordo con quello che scrivi, ma evidentemente non era ciò che sentiva la moglie del nostro amico. Tu non ti saresti comportata alla stessa maniera ma non credo questo aggiunga alla discussione molto. Per tua info, anche se uomo, io mi ritrovo molto nelle tue parole e trovo incredibile quel comportamento. Ma è successo. vediamo di ipotizzare i perchè, fare una diagnosi e poi vedere quale può essere il trattamento, no?:up:


Ma io non riesco ad ipotizzare nessun motivo per cui una donna tradisca un uomo mentre sta cercando un figlio da lui ( ripeto di avere dei sospetti su questo) o dopo essere rinasta incobta di lui. 
Ti mancano delle cose da tuo marito tanto da spingerti a tradirlo e ci fai un figlio?????
Scusa non ce la faccio


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè diciamo che un pò ti ha aiutato pure tuo fratello,eri timidino,adesso sei aggressivo al punto giusto,pronto a donare orgasmi anali in ogni dove...!



certo fratello mio sei stato determinante negli assist.... adesso a noi i timidi culetti


----------



## Tubarao (17 Agosto 2012)

OT:

Farfie, con quale cavolo di aggeggio stai postando ? 

Fine OT


----------



## aristocat (17 Agosto 2012)

*Argos*

Comunque c'è una bella differenza tra il tradimento di tua moglie e quello della moglie di KGB
La moglie di KGB ha ammesso che è stata lei a prendere l'iniziativa e a dare una certa disponibilità.
Tua moglie vuole farti credere che ha fatto tutto sotto ipnosi o giù di lì , che non è colpa sua, povera.

ari


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Battiato!*

E non ci hanno preso....nelle docce facevamo venire i complessi di inferiorità a tutti i militari...ricordi?Ricordi le manovre per andare in bagno?Ci dovevano aiutare....!Ti ricordi che diceva la mamma?Quando siamo nati le ostetriche hanno chiesto il numero alla mamma:quando son grandi le faccio un colpo di telefono....!!


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ritardo??? c'è qualcosa che devi annunciarci???:sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:



in ritardo nel senso che alle volte si svacca prima un 3d.....
ma vista la delicatezza della trama siamo stati piu delicati....


non devo annunciare nulla....
ho gia dato...


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non ci hanno preso....nelle docce facevamo venire i complessi di inferiorità a tutti i militari...ricordi?Ricordi le manovre per andare in bagno?Ci dovevano aiutare....!Ti ricordi che diceva la mamma?Quando siamo nati le ostetriche hanno chiesto il numero alla mamma:quando son grandi le faccio un colpo di telefono....!!



non ho mai capito perchè sotto la doccia gli uomini si guardano l'uccello a vicenda....


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Annuccia*

Non è il mio caso...io non guardo.... mi guardano.....anche perchè per girarmi è un problema!


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io non riesco ad ipotizzare nessun motivo per cui una donna tradisca un uomo mentre sta cercando un figlio da lui ( ripeto di avere dei sospetti su questo) o dopo essere rinasta incobta di lui.
> Ti mancano delle cose da tuo marito tanto da spingerti a tradirlo e ci fai un figlio?????
> Scusa non ce la faccio


:umile:


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E non ci hanno preso....nelle docce facevamo venire i complessi di inferiorità a tutti i militari...ricordi?Ricordi le manovre per andare in bagno?Ci dovevano aiutare....!Ti ricordi che diceva la mamma?Quando siamo nati le ostetriche hanno chiesto il numero alla mamma:quando son grandi le faccio un colpo di telefono....!!


 certo che ricordo fratè.... e che dire di quando chiesi a quella ragazza mentre la scopavo a pecora se le piacesse e lei rispose se "mi potessi girare ti sputerei in faccia :sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

QUOTE=oscuro;971755]Non è il mio caso...io non guardo.... mi guardano.....anche perchè per girarmi è un problema![/QUOTE]


:sonno:gia sentito....



dai fai vedere un po....ho giusto il righello in mano....


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Battiato 63*

Però, intanto....si è fatta devastare le pareti anali.,...!


----------



## battiato63 (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in ritardo nel senso che alle volte si svacca prima un 3d.....
> ma vista la delicatezza della trama siamo stati piu delicati....
> 
> 
> ...


ahaah l'avevo capito darling... in quanto al fatto che tu abbia già dato .... bè io credo che una donna come te ha sempre da dare :smile::smile:



marò comme sò galante


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> OT:
> 
> Farfie, con quale cavolo di aggeggio stai postando ?
> 
> Fine OT


Tapa talk... Quanti danni ho fatto?


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tapa talk... Quanti danni ho fatto?



tranquilla tesoro! ....a volte andiamo ad intuito.... ma ti capiamo lo stesso:smile:


----------



## Zod (17 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tapa talk... Quanti danni ho fatto?


Aspettiamo che i pompieri spengano l'incendio dove é caduto l'aereo e poi ti sappiamo dire...

S*B


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquilla tesoro! ....a volte andiamo ad intuito.... ma ti capiamo lo stesso:smile:


Nel senso che sbaglio le lettere? É colpa della tastiera del cell... E poi sono come Lothar: scrivo di corsa.


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Aspettiamo che i pompieri spengano l'incendio dove é caduto l'aereo e poi ti sappiamo dire...
> 
> S*B


----------



## Tubarao (17 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Tapa talk... Quanti danni ho fatto?


No, nessuno in particolare  Mi chiedevo solo perchè ad ogni post mettessi il titolo del thread


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No, nessuno in particolare  Mi chiedevo solo perchè ad ogni post mettessi il titolo del thread


non vale....stavo per dirlo io


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No, nessuno in particolare  Mi chiedevo solo perchè ad ogni post mettessi il titolo del thread


Davvero? Non ne avevo idea....

Va bé ma non mi cazziare 
Ti ricordo che mi hai lasciato giorni aspettarti sul divano


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2012)

Argos,
A me sono due cose che colpiscono della tua vicenda.
La prima la superficialità del comportamento di lei: dico, ma come, sei una donna che si concede certe cose con un collega? Ok. Allora ste cose restino relegate all'ambiente di lavoro, nelle cose solo sue. Ma non esiste un cazzo che se sei in ferie con la tua famiglia passi il tuo tempo con sto cazzo di cellulare a chattare con un amichetto del cazzo. 

Si sa, io condanno moltissimo il lurkare nel cellulare della compagna.
Ma è anche vero che la compagna non deve mettermi in tentazione.
In genere chi fa certe cose, ha il famigerato cellulare segreto, che lascia a casa spento quando va in ferie.
Cioè per dirti, se sono via con la mia famiglia, e vedo che lei non mi caga perchè è ossessionata dal suo iphone...cioè le dico...o la pianti con sto aggeggio o vola in mare...tanto per capirci.

La seconda cosa che mi colpisce è il modo in cui vedi lei.
Ma perchè idealizziamo il nostro partner?
L'essere in cui avevo posto ogni fiducia ecc..ecc..ecc...
Cosa ti capita? Che tuo malgrado sei costretto a capire che lei non è una santa.
E che le è capitata una cosa che oggidì grazie all'immensa promiscuità uomo donna può succedere...

Dici bene...un collega...il collega...
I colleghi le persone con cui passiamo parte della nostra giornata senza il compagno ufficiale.

Non so se ci sono problemi di coppia tra voi, non sono un psico.
Ma mi pare evidente che lei abbia dei problemi affettivi, se ha ancora bisogno di questo tipo di emozioni, se ha bisogno di sognare tramite chat e sms, e se si sente appagata da tutto ciò.

E forse, anche tu, hai qualcosa di irrisolto.
Nel senso che la famiglia del mulino bianco non esiste.
Nel senso che forse tu hai idealizzato lei.

Ora sai che lei è una donna che può tradirti, che è debole, e che non sa come sottrarsi al fascino di certe cose.

Ma mi piace leggere la solidarietà dei traditi maschi qui dentro.

Prova se riesci a vedere lei solo come una donna e non come un essere speciale per il semplice fatto che è tua moglie.

Infine, non so, ma per quel che mi ricordo, mia moglie quando era in stato interessante, era molto fuori di testa, e sempre in preda a pazzie...quindi non so dire, perchè non sono na donna, se il suo essere incinta abbia influito su certe cose.

Sono d'accordo per il fatto che tu possa, dato che hai scoperto, chiamare sta persona.
Anzi io al tuo posto, appena scoperto sta roba, chiamavo lui e gli dicevo, guarda che ho letto tutto, sono suo marito, vedi di lasciare in pace mia moglie e la mia famiglia. Vedevi come s'incazzava tua moglie.
Poi le dicevo, non ti sta bene che ho parlato con il tuo amichetto, bon trovati un buon avvocato che quella è la porta.

Allora non so dirti se tu ami troppo tua moglie, ma stiamo attenti a non amare male e in maniera da dipendenti affettivi, con la paura che lei ci scappi.

Cioè non esiste un cazzo che mi vadano per traverso le ferie per colpa di ste robe qua.
Sono in ferie e ho diritto a stare in pace con la mia famiglia.


----------



## Essenove (17 Agosto 2012)

Tutto sacrosanto, conte. Ma quando scopri le corna non c'è verso che poi riesci a goderti le ferie, no?


----------



## aristocat (17 Agosto 2012)

E vogliamo parlare delle scuse che si è inventata? "Ah ma mi ha fatto il lavaggio del cervello. Non è colpa mia".

Avesse detto: "Ho preso l'iniziativa, ho scoperto che mi piace essere ammirata anche da altri uomini, e occasionalmente andarci anche a letto", si poteva capire di più.

ari


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Tutto sacrosanto, conte. Ma quando scopri le corna non c'è verso che poi riesci a goderti le ferie, no?


Ovvio.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> E vogliamo parlare delle scuse che si è inventata? "Ah ma mi ha fatto il lavaggio del cervello. Non è colpa mia".


Il serpente mi ha ingannata e io ho mangiato.
Dai su...
La cosa che più mi fa tenerezza delle donne è l'arte di giustificare sè stesse.


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il serpente mi ha ingannata e io ho mangiato.
> Dai su...
> La cosa che più mi fa tenerezza delle donne è l'arte di giustificare sè stesse.


però anche gli uomini conte...si giustificano...
eccome...
ma chissa perchè non mi fanno tenerezza...


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> E vogliamo parlare delle scuse che si è inventata? "Ah ma mi ha fatto il lavaggio del cervello. Non è colpa mia".
> 
> Avesse detto: "Ho preso l'iniziativa, ho scoperto che mi piace essere ammirata anche da altri uomini, e occasionalmente andarci anche a letto", si poteva capire di più.
> 
> ari



:up:


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il serpente mi ha ingannata e io ho mangiato.
> Dai su...
> La cosa che più mi fa tenerezza delle donne è l'arte di giustificare sè stesse.



Gli uomini non sono da meno....e a me fanno rabbia


----------



## aristocat (17 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il serpente mi ha ingannata e io ho mangiato.
> Dai su...
> La cosa che più mi fa tenerezza delle donne è l'arte di giustificare sè stesse.


Dai, una scusa così si accetta se di lavoro fai la valletta di Giucas Casella e sei caduta vittima di un suo sortilegio :carneval:
Ma non credo che la moglie di Argos faccia questo nella vita


----------



## aristocat (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> però anche gli uomini conte...si giustificano...
> eccome...
> ma chissa perchè non mi fanno tenerezza...





Simy ha detto:


> Gli uomini non sono da meno....e a me fanno rabbia



E' la parità dei sessi, bellezze :carneval::sonar:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> E' la parità dei sessi, bellezze :carneval::sonar:


Ma noi uomini non siamo capaci di essere così sottili nell'arte di giustificarci e rimaniamo imbrogliati dentro le nostre stesse parole...
Allora taciamo no?

Se solo le donne sapessero che cosa ne esce nel bar tra na partita a carte e l'altra...se solo lo sapessero...
Quante separazioni in più ci sarebbero...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Essenove (17 Agosto 2012)

Ancora che separate gli uomini e le donne ? Tradiscono tutti, cambia lo stile. Ma quello è relativo alla persona più che al genere.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Ancora che separate gli uomini e le donne ? Tradiscono tutti, cambia lo stile. Ma quello è relativo alla persona più che al genere.


Eh no caro mio...da quel che si legge qui...mica tutti tradiscono...esistono anche molte persone fedeli...


----------



## Annuccia (17 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh no caro mio...da quel che si legge qui...mica tutti tradiscono...esistono anche molte persone fedeli...


intendeva uomini e donne non tutti gli uomini e tutte le donne.....
ed è vero...
l'infedeltà non ha sesso....


----------



## Essenove (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> intendeva uomini e donne non tutti gli uomini e tutte le donne.....
> ed è vero...
> l'infedeltà non ha sesso....


Confermo. Intendevo ciò. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> intendeva uomini e donne non tutti gli uomini e tutte le donne.....
> ed è vero...
> l'infedeltà non ha sesso....


Eh no cara...
L'infedeltà è un sostantivo di genere femminile....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl  :

Come la gelosia....

[video=youtube;9iFLtilGJow]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9iFLtilGJow[/video]


----------



## Niko74 (17 Agosto 2012)

*R: Entro anche io nel club dei cornuti*

A parte la moglie incinta del secondo figlio al momento della scoperta, siamo piu o meno sulla stessa barca. Io ci sono passato 1 anno e mezzo fa ma capisco come ti senti.

Le scuse buttate li da tua moglie sono al 90% sempre le stesse...c'è una sorta di cliché 

Per esperienza ti dico che lei ti ha detto il minimo indispensabile per tentare di far si che tu te la necessità e tenerti li buono buono.

Tu ascolta oscuro che ha ragione luiii


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> A parte la moglie incinta del secondo figlio al momento della scoperta, siamo piu o meno sulla stessa barca. Io ci sono passato 1 anno e mezzo fa ma capisco come ti senti.
> 
> Le scuse buttate li da tua moglie sono al 90% sempre le stesse...c'è una sorta di cliché
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## Giulio(40) (17 Agosto 2012)

Io sono di questa idea:

prima di tutto solidarietà a questo forista che sta passando le pene dell'inferno. Ma poi vorrei dirgli che guardare le cose anche dal punto di vista della moglie che ha preso una infatuazione per un altro uomo. Le persone che come te scoprono il tradimento vedono solo le cose dal proprio punto di vista; sentono solo il proprio dolore; vivono la delusione del crollo di ciò su cui credevano di poter contare ciecamente. Ma c'è anche l'altro lato della medaglia: amare vuol dire comprendere; mettersi nei panni dell'altro partner. Poteva succedere  a lui di trovare una donna che lo attraesse al punto di volerci fare sesso e che lui sicuro comunque dell'amore profondo per la propria moglie avesse corteggiato l'altra donna solo per una breve e scappatella senza importanza. Sono cose umane che succedono da millenni e in tutte le parti del mondo.
Vorrri dire al forista che ci sono tradimenti ben peggiori pur senza rapporti sessuali adulterini. Quando la stima finisce e la donna ti considera solo un partner detestabile (pur fingendo con te un comportamente abituale) ma non ti tradisce sessualmente per semplice scrupolo morale, o perché non ci sono le circostanze adatte, pur vivendoti accanto e dormendo accanto allora credimi, il tradimento è ben peggiore. Cova l'odio, il rancore, il disprezzo per tutto ciò che fai. Molte donne vivono per necessità o per convenzioni o per motivi religioso-moralistici vicino a uomini che odiano, eppure agli occhi del mondo e dei mariti stessi sono tranquille mogli che hanno si quasi sempre disturbi come mal di testa cronici o vaginiti, ma che assecondano il marito perché non possono fare diversamente.

Tua moglie ha fatto una scappatella... Tu ci soffri... Ma lei dice di amarti e che è stata una momentanea sbandata. Dalle di nuovo fiducia e supera questa tua delusione. Dalle tempo di capire bene cosa prova per lui e consentile di fare la sua scelta. Se sceglierà di stare con te vorrà dire che ti ama e che in lei è solo scattata una molla umana, animalesca. Capita a quasi la metà delle donne nel tempo di fare un cornetto al marito e capita ai mariti di farlo alla moglie. Considera con meno severià la cosa e lascia da parte il tuo orgoglio di maschio tradito. Tu sicuramente non saresti meglio di lei di fronte ad una occasione, solo che sei stato tu stavolta il tradito, ma poteva capitare l'inverso.

Non dare retta ai moralisti/te bacchettoni/ne che provando intimamente gioia per ciò che accade a te, ti consigliano di fare il talebano.

Se la ami -e credo che tu la ami molto- passaci sopra e dimostrati un uomo superiore. Dimostra a te e a lei che sei uno con una marcia in più e non un lamentoso cornutello che sfrigucola e strilla. 

Fai pure come ti pare, ma io le parlerei col cuore in mano e le direi di fare una scelta. Se lei sceglie te, credile. Tutti abbiamo diritto ad una seconda occasione. Lei non ha tradito col cuore. Non ha tradito i vostri anni insieme. Non ha tradito il matrimonio. Ha solo preso una sbandatella di poco conto che se magari non la scoprivi tempo due mesi finiva da sola. Perché quando portiamo a letto noi una amnte la consideriamo una botta e via mentre dobbiamo considerare le nostre mogli delle schifose traditrici puttane e non più degne se hanno la medesima scappatella? Finiamola e guardiamo ai valori che sicuramente non sono stati distrutti. Non piangerti addosso e non farti dare consigli dai sacerdoti del dolore altrui.


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Niko 74*

Io ho ragione perchè conosco il finale di certe storie....finale drammatico!


----------



## aristocat (17 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Io sono di questa idea:
> 
> prima di tutto solidarietà a questo forista che sta passando le pene dell'inferno. Ma poi vorrei dirgli che guardare le cose anche dal punto di vista della moglie che ha preso una infatuazione per un altro uomo. Le persone che come te scoprono il tradimento vedono solo le cose dal proprio punto di vista (...) Ma c'è anche l'altro lato della medaglia: amare vuol dire comprendere; mettersi nei panni dell'altro partner.





Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Vorrri dire al forista che ci sono tradimenti ben peggiori pur senza rapporti sessuali adulterini.


 Assolutamente vero e giusto


Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Tua moglie ha fatto una scappatella... Tu ci soffri... Ma lei dice di amarti e che è stata una momentanea sbandata. *Dalle di nuovo fiducia e supera questa tua delusione.*


 Così, d'emblée?   Fiducia a scatola chiusa, chiavi in mano?


Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Non dare retta ai moralisti/te bacchettoni/ne che provando intimamente gioia per ciò che accade a te, ti consigliano di fare il talebano.


 Non ti sembrano un po' di parte e in malafede queste due righe?





Giulio(40) ha detto:


> *Lei non ha tradito col cuore.* Non ha tradito i vostri anni insieme. Non ha tradito il matrimonio.


 Questo come fai ad affermarlo con tanta sicurezza? La scoperta è piuttosto recente in fondo.





Giulio(40) ha detto:


> e non farti dare consigli dai sacerdoti del dolore altrui.


 Ma dove li vedi questi sacerdoti? 

Brevemente, Giulio... Molto bello e profondo il tuo discorso, parli a cuore aperto . Sicuramente molto di parte comunque. Poco "temperato" in alcuni passaggi.

ari


----------



## Giulio(40) (17 Agosto 2012)

Aristocat, mi chiedi come sia sicuro che la lei non abbia tradito col cuore? Te lo dico subito: quando una moglie ama col cuore un altro uomo lo si capisce benissimo. Ci sono segnali così evidenti che non possono venir ignorati. Niente o quasi più sesso e se lo fa lo fa solo al minimo sindacale (non si presta più a rapporti orali, anali, giochi erotici, ecc); umore spesso cupo; nervosismo e scatti di insofferenza; sembra spesso assente; piange appena può; i musilunghi durano giorni, mentre prima duravano un minuto; critica tutto del marito: lavoro, punti di vista, pilizia personale; sembra sempre sul punto di prendere una decisione sfavorevole. Se il marito non vede questi segnali vuol dire che lei fa bene a mettergli le corna.

In questo caso invece tutto filava normalmente, tanto che il nostro amico è rimasto di sasso, non se lo apettava; fulmine a ciel sereno; nessun segno premonitore. Non è così quando la moglie non ama più e ha un altro in testa, nel cuore  nella passerottina.

Poi sono sicuro che non lo ha fatto col cuore, perché una volta scoperta la donna che non ama più ma ama un altro fa scoppiare il bubbone. Non nega più ma attacca, si difende con astio, accusa. Non giura che vuole continuare per tutta la vita a stare col marito; non cerca di scusarsi dandosi torto e ammettendo che è stata solo una sbandata sessuale. che è pronta a chiudere pur di salvare il matrimonio.

Ci sono donne che arrivano a fare sbagli (come lasciare messaggi nel cellulare) proprio per essere scoperte e contrattaccare. Anche la moglie del nostro amico ha lasciato i messaggi nel cellulare, ma non ha contrattaccato, anzi! ha cercato a tutti i costi di fare pace; di scusarsi; di voler diemnticare e riprendere la vita felice col marito.

Io non solo la capirei, ma le darei il tempo di vedere dentro di se e di tornare completamente (sessualemnte e amorosamente) con me solo una volta convinta di cosa davvero stia nel suo cuore. Nel frattempo seppure soffrendo, starei con lei come se niente fosse accaduto... come un amico. La metterei in condizione di fare la sua scelta con la massima serenità. Certo, che se lei sceglesse lui allora il matrimonio sarebbe al capolinea, figli o non figli, mutuo o non mutuo.

Un marito tradito, se decide di passarci sopra non deve diventare il padrone della situazione che dispensa perdoni.

Chi ci dice che questo nostro amico non fosse diventato il_  bravo maritino tutto casa e lavoro_, padre felice che ha costruito il suo presepino con dentro la Madonna e i pargoletti? Insomma, la famiglia mulino bianco. Una moglie ha bisogno di avere vicino a se anche un marito-amante focoso, un pò porco, che nel letto cambia musica spesso e non che magari fa la sua suonatina di trenta secondi una volta ogni 10 giorni se non di più... tanto ormai ha nel letto la brava mogliettina... che in più gli porta anche lo stipendio per la seconda macchina e le vacanza. Poi arrivano le corna e allora apriti cielo! (non alludo all'amico, parlo in generale, ma i cornuti spesso sono come dico io). Colui col quale la moglie tradisce è spesso meno valido del marito, ma è la novità, il brio, la voglia di una piccola evasione, _la scopata senza cerniera; i_l piccolo gioco di corteggiamento che le ridà la sensazione di essere ancora una ragazza; il gusto del proibito.


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*giulio*

Ma 40 sono i tuoi anni ho le cazzate che riesci a scrivere ad ogni post?il campionario del luogo comune!!!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Aristocat, mi chiedi come sia sicuro che la lei non abbia tradito col cuore? Te lo dico subito: quando una moglie ama col cuore un altro uomo lo si capisce benissimo. Ci sono segnali così evidenti che non possono venir ignorati. Niente o quasi più sesso e se lo fa lo fa solo al minimo sindacale (non si presta più a rapporti orali, anali, giochi erotici, ecc); umore spesso cupo; nervosismo e scatti di insofferenza; sembra spesso assente; piange appena può; i musilunghi durano giorni, mentre prima duravano un minuto; critica tutto del marito: lavoro, punti di vista, pilizia personale; sembra sempre sul punto di prendere una decisione sfavorevole. Se il marito non vede questi segnali vuol dire che lei fa bene a mettergli le corna.
> 
> Poi sono sicuro perché una volta scoperta fa scoppiare il bubbone. Non nega più ma attacca, si difende con astio, accusa. Non giura che vuole continuare per tutta la vita a stare col marito: non cerca di scusarsi dandosi torto e ammettendo che è stata una sbandata sessuale.
> 
> ...


Giulio...
Imparerai qui dentro che ci sono una serie di casi particolari con diverse analogie...
Non pensare per luoghi comuni...dai...
Direi comunque che in genere hai toccato molti tasti dolenti...
Mi pare che qua dentro ogni tradito uomo sia diverso da un altro no?
Ovvio che è rassicurante ridurre l'interpretazione del reale secondo precisi schemi per lo più riduttivi...
Cosa dicono gli uomi al bar? Eh? Che le donne sono tutte....
Ovvio ognuno pensa tranne quella che ho in casa o quella che ho sposato...o mia madre o mia sorella...
Ma sono tutte in definitiva tautologie aristoteliche...che hanno poco a che vedere con la realtà di ogni singola persona...


----------



## Giulio(40) (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma 40 sono i tuoi anni ho le cazzate che riesci a scrivere ad ogni post?il campionario del luogo comune!!!


potrei riposderti, ma ne vale la pena? No! sono entrato ora. Ci sarà tempo per restituirti la finezza liguistica. Stanne certo.


----------



## aristocat (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma 40 sono i tuoi anni ho le cazzate che riesci a scrivere ad ogni post?il campionario del luogo comune!!!


Ma dai è appena arrivato :singleeye:! Lasciamolo carburare, ambientarsi un po'


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Sai che paura......!


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai che paura......!



eccallà....ciao tesò :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Simò*

Insomma sembra che la donna sia un robot,niente sesso orale,niente sesso anale,tradisce!Direi troppo semplice,cmq mi sa che 40 son le pippe che si fa al giorno!


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma sembra che la donna sia un robot,niente sesso orale,niente sesso anale,tradisce!Direi troppo semplice,cmq mi sa che 40 son le pippe che si fa al giorno!


i luoghi comuni sono una brutta bestia purtoppo...ma diamogli tempo di ambientarsi... 

io non amo parlare per statistiche e luoghi comuni...ma sai spesso le persone si lasciano condizionare


----------



## Giulio(40) (17 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Giulio...
> Imparerai qui dentro che ci sono una serie di casi particolari con diverse analogie...
> Non pensare per luoghi comuni...dai...
> Direi comunque che in genere hai toccato molti tasti dolenti...
> ...


Sono completamente daccordo. Ogni caso è un caso a se. Ma non penso che il piangersi addosso e piangere sulle altrui spalle aiuti molto. Bisogna sentire le due campane. Il tradito addossa le colpe al traditore, sempre! Non ho mai letto -anche in altri forum tematici- che qualcuno dica: mi ha trradito perché sono un buono a nulla che la trascurava, che non la considerava che la trattava come una serva  e via dicendo. Mai! Leggo invece sempre di bravi mariti lavoratori, fedeli, premurosi, che non meritavano le corna.

Ma allora mi chiedo, possibile che questi uomini abbiano sposato delle donne serpi pronte al tradimento e alle avventure boccaccesche senza mai essersi accorti di chi avessero accanto? Possibile che quelle donne siano state così perverse nei loro confronti?  

No! la realtà in cui io credo è che il marito tradito abbia contribuito -cosciente o meno- al verificarsi delle condizioni che hanno portato al tradimento. Mariti distratti, abitudinari, trascurati nei confronti della moglie, divenuti pantofolai e più attenti alla partita che all'eccitazione della moglie. Mariti che non hanno saputo vedere e interpretare i primi segnali. Il tradimento non viene mai all'improvviso. Da una serie di segnali sempre più marcati che un marito attento non può non vedere.
Se poi per assurdo quel marito ha sposato una donnaccia (uso un termine che non penso) allora se le è meritate, perché ha sposato a scatola chiusa, magari per comodità. Non è stato un uomo maturo e responsabile. Magari voleva a tutti i costi quella donna che però non era la donna giusta e lui ha ignorato certi segnali, certe abitudini che anche nel fidanzamento non sarebbero dovuti sfuggire.


----------



## Giulio(40) (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Insomma sembra che la donna sia un robot,niente sesso orale,niente sesso anale,tradisce!Direi troppo semplice,cmq mi sa che 40 son le pippe che si fa al giorno!


Ora ho capito! se non ti danno del cretino non vai a cena. Mi spiace ma stasera del cretino non te lo do, anche se ti spetterebbe di diritto.


----------



## aristocat (17 Agosto 2012)

Giulio

Ho letto il tuo discorso, vedo molti spunti di riflessione.... In molti casi sarà vero quello che ipotizzi...

Ma concordo pure con chi dice (e se resti un po' lo vedrai) che non necessariamente devi essere un'ameba a letto per avere la sorpresa di un "terzo incomodo"... Spesso le cause di una scappatella (o anche di una storia con un certo costrutto) sono le più diverse....

Non so dire se la moglie di Argos ha fatto questo solo per il gusto del proibito, oppure no... anche perché non lo so .

Per quanto mi riguarda, mi hanno colpito le risposte che ha dato lei....
_"lui mi ha fatto il lavaggio del cervello.... è stato lui, mi ha circuito...Io non c'entro eh: lui mi ha dato la caramellina e io ci sono cascata"_ 
Non per altro: un minimo di onestà intellettuale, non guasta mai, anche in caso di corna. 

ari


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2012)

*Giulio*

Cretino dillo a tuo padre...!Tu a cena vai tranquillamente come ogni brava testa di cazzo!


----------



## Simy (17 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Ora ho capito! se non ti danno del cretino non vai a cena. Mi spiace ma stasera del cretino non te lo do, anche se ti spetterebbe di diritto.


:ira:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Sono completamente daccordo. Ogni caso è un caso a se. Ma non penso che il piangersi addosso e piangere sulle altrui spalle aiuti molto. Bisogna sentire le due campane. Il tradito addossa le colpe al traditore, sempre! Non ho mai letto -anche in altri forum tematici- che qualcuno dica: mi ha trradito perché sono un buono a nulla che la trascurava, che non la considerava che la trattava come una serva  e via dicendo. Mai! Leggo invece sempre di bravi mariti lavoratori, fedeli, premurosi, che non meritavano le corna.
> 
> Ma allora mi chiedo, possibile che questi uomini abbiano sposato delle donne serpi pronte al tradimento e alle avventure boccaccesche senza mai essersi accorti di chi avessero accanto? Possibile che quelle donne siano state così perverse nei loro confronti?
> 
> ...


Beh sull'assenza dell'altra campana sono d'accordo: questo è il limite più pesante del forum.
E non mi piace per niente quando qualcuno entra qui, e gli riempiono la testa di cose che magari non hanno nulla a che vedere con quello che in realtà sta vivendo...cioè con una sicumera da brivido si fanno proiezioni e descrizioni su persone che non si conoscono e che si conoscono solo per quello che ci racconta il forumista di turno.

Tu la vedi, a mio avviso in maniera molto semplicistica.
In tanti casi non c'entra niente il marito che è come dici tu...c'entra solo l'incontro fatale con una persona che ci piace.

Cioè dal momento che ci sposiamo giuriamo fedeltà ad una persona.
Ma porco cazzo, non è che perchè abbiamo sposato una, le altre non diventino più affascinanti e piacenti per noi.
Da cui chi non vuole infilarsi in certe questioni, se ne astiene, e adotta un atteggiamento come dire, prudente.
Quando vede che le cose si stanno mettendo in una certa maniera tronca di netto, e meglio condivide tutto con il partner.

Della serie....sai cara...la collega in ufficio mi fa il filo...

Quindi non diciamo baggianate, che tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare.

Posso sognare di tradire mia moglie con chi mi pare, ma se dall'altra parte non c'è questa disponibilità a certe propostine, non succede niente.

Troppo comodo giustificare un nostro tradimento con le inevitabili mancanze del nostro partner.
Troppo comodo.

COme dire si vostro onore vero ho rubato quel portafoglio, ma è anche vero che questo sporgeva dal borsello del tizio e quindi colpa del tizio che si mette in occasione di venir derubato.

Come mai se vuoi tradire...non lo dici al partner?
Senti cara...mi hai stufato con tutte le tue pecole...stasera esco con la collega e se ci sta me la faccio così non è tradimento...

Perchè non ci comportiamo così?


----------



## Fabry (17 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sull'assenza dell'altra campana sono d'accordo: questo è il limite più pesante del forum.
> E non mi piace per niente quando qualcuno entra qui, e gli riempiono la testa di cose che magari non hanno nulla a che vedere con quello che in realtà sta vivendo...cioè con una sicumera da brivido si fanno proiezioni e descrizioni su persone che non si conoscono e che si conoscono solo per quello che ci racconta il forumista di turno.
> 
> Tu la vedi, a mio avviso in maniera molto semplicistica.
> ...



:up::up::up: grande post.


----------



## aristocat (17 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cioè dal momento che ci sposiamo giuriamo fedeltà ad una persona.
> Ma porco cazzo, non è che perchè abbiamo sposato una, le altre non diventino più affascinanti e piacenti per noi.
> Da cui chi non vuole infilarsi in certe questioni, se ne astiene, e adotta un atteggiamento come dire, prudente.
> Quando vede che le cose si stanno mettendo in una certa maniera tronca di netto,* e meglio condivide tutto con il partner.*
> ...


Ma in che senso è meglio condividere con il partner? Magari si preoccupa inutilmente?


----------



## Giulio(40) (17 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :ira:


Il tipo a cui ho dato del cretino mi ha offeso due volte. Si può anche offendermi, ma non a costo zero. Io sono entrato con cortesia, ho postato il mio punto di vista e il tizio una volta a detto che dico cazzate  e una volta mi ha detto che il mio 40 sta per le pippe girnaliere che mi farei. Ora io immagino che il tipo possa offendere in quanto tollerato perché compatito, ma io non sono disponibile a considerarlo un povero sciocco villano come ha dimostrato di essere e  quindi reagisco.

Si può pensarla all'opposto rispetto a me ma se mi si offende il mio vaffa' segue a ruota. Quindi per cortesia la emoticon per par condicio mettila pure a lui.

:incazzato:


----------



## Giulio(40) (17 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cretino dillo a tuo padre...!Tu a cena vai tranquillamente come ogni brava testa di cazzo!


Beh, tu a tuo padre non puoi chiederlo... a meno che tua madre non si decida a ricordarsi chi sia stato e te ne dica il nome... se lo ricorderà...


----------



## Giulio(40) (17 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sull'assenza dell'altra campana sono d'accordo: questo è il limite più pesante del forum.
> E non mi piace per niente quando qualcuno entra qui, e gli riempiono la testa di cose che magari non hanno nulla a che vedere con quello che in realtà sta vivendo...cioè con una sicumera da brivido si fanno proiezioni e descrizioni su persone che non si conoscono e che si conoscono solo per quello che ci racconta il forumista di turno.
> 
> Perchè non ci comportiamo così?


Quando si scrive su un forum si porta un caso ma poi i vari interventi allargano l'orizzonte del topic.

Ho letto molti interventi prima di prendere l'inziativa di intervenire e in quasi tutti i post di chi è stato tradito si fa una colpa al partner. E' qui che secondo me c'è l'errore di fondo. Il tradito piange e racconta la sua disgrazia mettendo in buona luce la sua buona fede e scaricando per contro la colpa sul partner traditore.

Le statistiche sono un mezzo per valutare i comportamenti sociali e non delle masturbazioni mentali. E' un dato statistico che la donna in un rapporto ultradecennale abbia tradito almento una volta nel 45% del campione che ha risposto. Per l'uomo il dato è il 55%. Se quasi la metà delle coppie dopo un pò si tradisce vuol dire che il tradimento è un fenomeno di massa che ha una sua dinamica.

Un marito intelligente e attento alla moglie capisce prima che qualcosa sta succedendo. Lo deve capire, sennò vuol dire che è un marito egoista che una volta messo le pantofole da tutto per scontato. Così non è, che piaccia o no.


----------



## Zod (17 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Un marito intelligente e attento alla moglie capisce prima che qualcosa sta succedendo. Lo deve capire, sennò vuol dire che è un marito egoista che una volta messo le pantofole da tutto per scontato. Così non è, che piaccia o no.


Non so quanto sia deplorevole pensare di potersi fidare della persona con cui si sta condividendo la vita, i figli, il futuro. Non vedo colpe nel tradito, puó essere al 50% colpevole della crisi di coppia, ma del tradimento non ha nessuna colpa. Il tradimento é un atto vigliacco, e potrà essere di moda quanto vuoi, ma fin'ora nessuna cultura o religione o filosofia ne ha mai parlato bene. Potremmo cominciare noi oggi, ma non ci vedo un comportamento che possa portare a qualcosa di buono nel lungo periodo.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma in che senso è meglio condividere con il partner? Magari si preoccupa inutilmente?


Io ho sempre detto a lei ho conosciuto la tale, mi vedo con la tizia, questa mi manda sms carini ecc..ecc..ecc...
Ammetto che in certi tempi ho fatto ciò anche per dirle vedi tu mi critichi tanto ma io piaccio anche ad altre.
In altri tempi è perchè ho volutamente spinto la macchina sulla trasparenza totale.
Se lei mi chiede in che rapporti sei con la tale io glielo dico.

Perchè scusami sai, sai che io non ho nessunissimo problema a scrollarmi di dosso qualsiasi persona.
Tranne mia moglie.

Non posso permettermi nè accettare di avere la moglie contro di me, per la cretina di turno eh?

Facendo con questo sistema ho ottenuto un modus vivendi che mi permette cose che per tantissime persone sono precluse, e in altri casi mi ha permesso perfino di aiutare persone senza che ci siano fraintendimenti.

Per me il forum è stato eccezionale.
QUi ho imparato l'aspetto più deleterio e danneggiante del tradimento: pigliare per il culo il lui o la lei di turno.

E in tutta onestà ho pigliato per il culo molta gente nella mia vita, ma mai mia moglie.
Ecchecazzo.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Il tipo a cui ho dato del cretino mi ha offeso due volte. Si può anche offendermi, ma non a costo zero. Io sono entrato con cortesia, ho postato il mio punto di vista e il tizio una volta a detto che dico cazzate  e una volta mi ha detto che il mio 40 sta per le pippe girnaliere che mi farei. Ora io immagino che il tipo possa offendere in quanto tollerato perché compatito, ma io non sono disponibile a considerarlo un povero sciocco villano come ha dimostrato di essere e  quindi reagisco.
> 
> Si può pensarla all'opposto rispetto a me ma se mi si offende il mio vaffa' segue a ruota. Quindi per cortesia la emoticon per par condicio mettila pure a lui.
> 
> :incazzato:


Giulio dai non essere prevenuto...ok?
Imparerai che qui dentro ognuno ha una sua voce e un modus esprimendi.
Oscuro ha il suo registro poetico.
Ma credimi, te lo dico io, che sono il conte, non vuole mai offendere le persone.
( magari non se ne accorge no?)...
Se tu fai discorsi che gli fanno saltare la mosca al naso reagisce così.
Diremo che Oscuro è un uomo che ne ha viste tante no?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Quando si scrive su un forum si porta un caso ma poi i vari interventi allargano l'orizzonte del topic.
> 
> Ho letto molti interventi prima di prendere l'inziativa di intervenire e in quasi tutti i post di chi è stato tradito si fa una colpa al partner. E' qui che secondo me c'è l'errore di fondo. Il tradito piange e racconta la sua disgrazia mettendo in buona luce la sua buona fede e scaricando per contro la colpa sul partner traditore.
> 
> ...


No sai è che a volte la fiducia porta ad essere troppo sicuri dell'altro eh?
O peggio a darlo per scontato.
Ma sono il primo a dirti che se io trascuro una donna sono io che mi metto le corna in testa eh?
Oddio le statistiche non sono legge, ma solo statistiche.
Ma è proprio ragionando sul fatto che è un fenomeno di massa che io mi dico...mah per molte persone sarà fisiologico così, secondo il fisiologico indicato da MM. Della serie l'occasione rende l'uomo ladro.

Magari un marito capisce che qualcosa sta succedendo, ma non si immagina che quello che sta succedendo è l'arrivo di un altro, no? Perchè gli pare impossibile che proprio lei la sua adorata mogliettina possa cadere in certe cose.

Sai cosa penso sempre io?
Che c'è una fetta più o meno grande di vita vissuta da lei nella quale io non partecipo e che vivo solo di quello che mi racconta lei.
( ma anche ti devo dire, che non mi interessa tanto di cosa fa e con chi quando io non ci sono).

Quello che accade alle mie spalle semplicemente non esiste e non è per nulla rilevante per me.
SOno un essere umano, un essere limitato nel tempo e spazio che mi è dato di vivere.

ma io sarei l'uomo da...
Senti stronza, piantala di fare la cretina con quel deficente, e vien qua che facciamo l'amore.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Non so quanto sia deplorevole pensare di potersi fidare della persona con cui si sta condividendo la vita, i figli, il futuro. Non vedo colpe nel tradito, puó essere al 50% colpevole della crisi di coppia, ma del tradimento non ha nessuna colpa. Il tradimento é un atto vigliacco, e potrà essere di moda quanto vuoi, ma fin'ora nessuna cultura o religione o filosofia ne ha mai parlato bene. Potremmo cominciare noi oggi, ma non ci vedo un comportamento che possa portare a qualcosa di buono nel lungo periodo.
> 
> S*B


Mah sarebbe semplice no?
Sdoganare...se ci si dice che tra marito e moglie ci può stare una zona d'ombra, una zona di terra di nessuno, in cui tutto può accadere, si finisce di percepire che so le scappatelle come qualcosa contro di noi no?

Fiducia, ci riflettevo prima.
Io mi fido sempre nella misura in cui posso fidarmi. Tutto lì.
Mi fido di te nella misura in cui un uomo come me può fidarsi di una donna come te.

Per esempio io mi fido che il mio avvocato faccia i miei interessi nella misura che si ingrassa con il mio denaro.
Mi fido che le banche siano oneste con me nella misura che io le pago...ecc..ecc..ecc...
Non mi fido mai così sulla spinta di un onda.
Perchè tutte le volte che l'ho fatto se non mi tiro in parte più che in pressia arriva l'inculon eh?


----------



## Spider (17 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Quando si scrive su un forum si porta un caso ma poi i vari interventi allargano l'orizzonte del topic.
> 
> Ho letto molti interventi prima di prendere l'inziativa di intervenire e in quasi tutti i post di chi è stato tradito si fa una colpa al partner. E' qui che secondo me c'è l'errore di fondo. Il tradito piange e racconta la sua disgrazia mettendo in buona luce la sua buona fede e scaricando per contro la colpa sul partner traditore.
> 
> ...


..sono molto
 d'accordo con te Giulio, 
a parte la visione che si da dei traditori qui dentro, molti di noi sanno chi hanno accanto.
il traditore è una persona come noi, con le sue debolezze e le sue fragilità, esclusi i seriali, e
gli incoscienti, sappiamo bene che lo sbaglio fatto non è una normalità, un modo di vivere.
si risponde quindi ad un esigenza, ad uno stato d'animo.. che è nella coppia, prima che in se stessi. 
anche se le risposte per difendersi sono solo "delle frasi fatte", simili per ripetizione e modalità... 
resta che sono le loro frasi, le loro motivazioni.. il loro modo di esprimere un disagio.. 
che allora, dovremmo chiederci sia sempre lo stesso.
Se si esprime sempre lo stesso concetto.. quello allora è il punto.
Allora il traditore ti ha ferito, ingannato, offeso... ma sai che non si ripeterà... che non è la norma..
cosa fai?
resta l'offesa.. qualcosa ti è stato rubato.. non torna.
Il difficile in una società come la nostra è accettare la sconfitta, perchè il tradimento è una sconfitta,
verso te stesso, verso il proprio compagno..e verso il terzo...
che senti in forte credito verso di te... e sai che vivrà la sua vita con comodo..o comunque cosi immagini.
è entrato ed è uscito dalla tua vita come una meteora.. eppure a creato uno tsunami.


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Il tipo a cui ho dato del cretino mi ha offeso due volte. Si può anche offendermi, ma non a costo zero. Io sono entrato con cortesia, ho postato il mio punto di vista e il tizio una volta a detto che dico cazzate  e una volta mi ha detto che il mio 40 sta per le pippe girnaliere che mi farei. Ora io immagino che il tipo possa offendere in quanto tollerato perché compatito, ma io non sono disponibile a considerarlo un povero sciocco villano come ha dimostrato di essere e  quindi reagisco.
> 
> Si può pensarla all'opposto rispetto a me ma se mi si offende il mio vaffa' segue a ruota. *Quindi per cortesia la emoticon per par condicio mettila pure a lui.
> *
> :incazzato:


....mmmhh ...no.. XD


e cmq non ti ha offeso! ha solo detto che sono "cazzate" perchè sono una marea di luoghi comuni.

e sono in parte d'accordo perchè non mi baso nè sulle statistiche nè sui luoghi comuni! e questa cosa te l'ho fatta notare anche nell'altro 3D....

quella delle "pippe" è stata una conseguenza alla tua risposta....


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

Appunto,banale e offensivo verso il genere femminile!Cmq nessun problema,il nuovo entrato,mister 40 seghe troverà pane per i suoi denti....!:up:


----------



## blu (18 Agosto 2012)

*Ulla la' Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Argos,
> A me sono due cose che colpiscono della tua vicenda.
> La prima la superficialità del comportamento di lei: dico, ma come, sei una donna che si concede certe cose con un collega? Ok. Allora ste cose restino relegate all'ambiente di lavoro, nelle cose solo sue. Ma non esiste un cazzo che se sei in ferie con la tua famiglia passi il tuo tempo con sto cazzo di cellulare a chattare con un amichetto del cazzo.
> 
> ...



Mi piace questo tuo scritto anche se non cambio idea su alcune cose:LEI è UNA STRONZA!!!


blu


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2012)

*Blu*

Solo una stronza?????A me sembra una delinquente morale,una donna senza scrupoli,ma una che scopa mentre è in stato interessante è solo stronza?


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Agosto 2012)

*Ma Conte*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Giulio...
> Imparerai qui dentro che ci sono una serie di casi particolari con diverse analogie...
> Non pensare per luoghi comuni...dai...
> Direi comunque che in genere hai toccato molti tasti dolenti...
> ...


Wow che ti succede?
Sono basito in positivo,mi sembri molto rilassato ;-)

ciao da blu


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Agosto 2012)

*Ops*



oscuro ha detto:


> Solo una stronza?????A me sembra una delinquente morale,una donna senza scrupoli,ma una che scopa mentre è in stato interessante è solo stronza?


E ma non è mica mia moglie...

Il pensiero del tradimento gia' a me da una certa vibrazione negativa,ho ancora le radicine della gelosia ancorate e,l'infestante totale devono ancora inventarlo ;-)

Immaginarmi poi il tutto pene ,vagina,pancino,bambino,sperma potrebbe far scatenare in me un mostro!

Ma ripeto non è mia moglie e la rabbia mi passa accanto fortunatamente.


blu


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Non è neanche la mia di moglie..........ma se cerchiamo attenuanti ad un comportamento simile allora anche PACCIANI era un povero cristo!Insisto:Smettiamola di fare i moderni,e ogni tanto scandaliziamoci..non priviamoci di un minimo di umanità e moralità...ancora non siamo bestie...ancora...!


----------



## Leda (18 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è neanche la mia di moglie..........ma se cerchiamo attenuanti ad un comportamento simile allora anche PACCIANI era un povero cristo!Insisto:Smettiamola di fare i moderni,e ogni tanto scandaliziamoci..non priviamoci di un minimo di umanità e moralità...ancora non siamo bestie...ancora...!


:up:


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2012)

*Leda*

E già....c'è da preoccuparsi a leggere certi interventi....vuoi vedere che la colpa è di questo povero marito che ha sbirciato nel cell delle moglie?ma è possibile che questo paese è scaduto così?


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Agosto 2012)

*Tu hai ragione*



oscuro ha detto:


> Non è neanche la mia di moglie..........ma se cerchiamo attenuanti ad un comportamento simile allora anche PACCIANI era un povero cristo!Insisto:Smettiamola di fare i moderni,e ogni tanto scandaliziamoci..non priviamoci di un minimo di umanità e moralità...ancora non siamo bestie...ancora...!


Sicuramnete,non voglio trovare attenuanti ,tant'è che se chi ha aperto il post legge e immagina quello che ho immaginato io potrebbe infastidirsi di piu' ancora e mi dispiacerebbe anche...

Ma sono stanco cotto da non trovare l'energia per incazzarmi,ho bisogno di staccare la mente con le vacanze per riprendermi un po'.

Poi meglio limitare il mio lessico potrei esagerare e onestamente non mi piace tanto;comunque sia cerco di rimuovere quel piccolo grande particolare che non mi offende personalmente e che per ora nella vita mi manca di provare.

blu


----------



## oscuro (18 Agosto 2012)

*Blu*

Non mi riferivo a te,qui dentro ogni tanto approda qualche PROFESSORONE BEN PENSANTE.....!Ecco dare attenuanti ad una donna simile trovo sia offensivo nei confronti di un marito che ha avuto una vita distrutta!


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Agosto 2012)

*Si immaginavo non ti riferissi a me...*



oscuro ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a te,qui dentro ogni tanto approda qualche PROFESSORONE BEN PENSANTE.....!Ecco dare attenuanti ad una donna simile trovo sia offensivo nei confronti di un marito che ha avuto una vita distrutta!


E come per te il mio pensiero è volato li...

Ma diventa un tantino difficile sai trovare parole buone per questo utente;rimane solo la voglia di tirar su di morale una bella persona rara che probabilmente era l'ultimo a meritarsi codesta prova di forza personale.

Per questo le ho consigliato di sedersi sul fiume,quando non trovo alternative valide alla risoluzione di cio' che mi accade attendo con fiducia qualcosa di spettacolare,di meraviglioso!

blu


----------



## Nocciola (18 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è neanche la mia di moglie..........ma se cerchiamo attenuanti ad un comportamento simile allora anche PACCIANI era un povero cristo!Insisto:Smettiamola di fare i moderni,e ogni tanto scandaliziamoci..non priviamoci di un minimo di umanità e moralità...ancora non siamo bestie...ancora...!


Quoto


----------



## Zod (18 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah sarebbe semplice no?
> Sdoganare...se ci si dice che tra marito e moglie ci può stare una zona d'ombra, una zona di terra di nessuno, in cui tutto può accadere, si finisce di percepire che so le scappatelle come qualcosa contro di noi no?


Non funziona nemmeno la zona d'ombra, e anche le coppie aperte non funzionano. C'è sempre il rischio di innamorarsi della persona che si incontra nella zona d'ombra (per un uomo è raro, ma le donne hanno bisogno di coinvolgimento mentale). Senza contare i problemi di natura igienica. Forse potrebbe funzionare il concedersi ogni tanto una serata di scambio di coppia, ma da fare sempre insieme. Magari trovare una o diverse coppie fisse con cui fare scambi ogni tanto.

Se c'è stato un forte aumento di infedeltà può dipendere da una educazione che negli ultimi anni si è preoccupata di soddisfare ogni capriccio dei figli, insieme allo stress della coppia moderna dove è difficile rimediare il tempo per il "noi". Sicuramente sminuire continuamente le colpe dei traditori non aiuta. Bisognerebbe vedere come sono le percentuali in altri paesi con cultura differente, dove magari la televisione, seguita da Facebook, non ha ancora esercitato la sua influenza.

Altrimenti viviamolo come uno dei tanti rischi che il mondo moderno si porta dietro. Può capitare, e c'è comunque di molto peggio.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (18 Agosto 2012)

Io comunque non capisco che cosa ci ricaviamo noi a livello di forum, e il povero Argos a dire ah ma tua moglie è una stronza. Ricordiamoci che è sempre dire ad una persona vittima di tradimento, eh in parte è colpa tua perchè sei stato così stupido da sposarti una stronza.

Insomma non ne ricaviamo nulla e non si risolvono certo i problemi in questa maniera qua no?


----------



## Simy (18 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Solo una stronza?????A me sembra una delinquente morale,una donna senza scrupoli,ma una che scopa mentre è in stato interessante è solo stronza?





oscuro ha detto:


> Non è neanche la mia di moglie..........ma se cerchiamo attenuanti ad un comportamento simile allora anche PACCIANI era un povero cristo!Insisto:Smettiamola di fare i moderni,e ogni tanto scandaliziamoci..non priviamoci di un minimo di umanità e moralità...ancora non siamo bestie...ancora...!





oscuro ha detto:


> E già....c'è da preoccuparsi a leggere certi interventi....vuoi vedere che la colpa è di questo povero marito che ha sbirciato nel cell delle moglie?ma è possibile che questo paese è scaduto così?



Quoto! :up:


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io comunque non capisco che cosa ci ricaviamo noi a livello di forum, e il povero Argos a dire ah ma tua moglie è una stronza. Ricordiamoci che è sempre dire ad una persona vittima di tradimento, eh in parte è colpa tua perchè sei stato così stupido da sposarti una stronza.
> 
> Insomma non ne ricaviamo nulla e non si risolvono certo i problemi in questa maniera qua no?



si chiama sensibilità, empatia.... merce rara.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Sono completamente daccordo. Ogni caso è un caso a se. Ma non penso che il piangersi addosso e piangere sulle altrui spalle aiuti molto. Bisogna sentire le due campane. Il tradito addossa le colpe al traditore, sempre! Non ho mai letto -anche in altri forum tematici- che qualcuno dica: mi ha trradito perché sono un buono a nulla che la trascurava, che non la considerava che la trattava come una serva  e via dicendo. Mai! Leggo invece sempre di bravi mariti lavoratori, fedeli, premurosi, che non meritavano le corna.
> 
> Ma allora mi chiedo, possibile che questi uomini abbiano sposato delle donne serpi pronte al tradimento e alle avventure boccaccesche senza mai essersi accorti di chi avessero accanto? Possibile che quelle donne siano state così perverse nei loro confronti?
> 
> ...



ma lei è incinta, non possiamo farla rientrare nelle casistiche


----------



## Non Registrato (18 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma lei è incinta, non possiamo farla rientrare nelle casistiche


quali casistiche?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> quali casistiche?


quelle di Giulio40


----------



## Argos (18 Agosto 2012)

Scusate, ci sono, sto raccogliendo ancora i pezzi. Mi avete risposto in tantissimi, ho un pò paura a leggerli tutti, chissà che mi avreste scritto. Ieri sul bordo della piscina abbiamo parlato tanto, forse come non succedeva da tempo, sono saltate fuori diverse cose, appena ho un attimo di tempo vi aggiorno. 

Per adesso grazie!!


----------



## Giulio(40) (19 Agosto 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Scusate, ci sono, sto raccogliendo ancora i pezzi. Mi avete risposto in tantissimi, ho un pò paura a leggerli tutti, chissà che mi avreste scritto. Ieri sul bordo della piscina abbiamo parlato tanto, forse come non succedeva da tempo, sono saltate fuori diverse cose, appena ho un attimo di tempo vi aggiorno.
> 
> Per adesso grazie!!


Scommetto che fanno pace!! speriamolo. Forse Argos si accorgerà che i veri sentimenti di sua moglie  sono un pò più interni e protetti di quanto lui pensasse e non sono stati intaccati da una scappatella.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Scommetto che fanno pace!! speriamolo. Forse Argos si accorgerà che i veri sentimenti di sua moglie  sono un pò più interni e protetti di quanto lui pensasse e non sono stati intaccati da una scappatella.



e ti credo che faranno pace

con un figlio in arrivo che altro potrebbero fare?

ma il punto, qui, è un altro: con tutte le motivazioni e le scusanti e le attenuanti che può avere questa donna,
ciò che ha fatto è ABOMINEVOLE

la pace (peraltro necessaria,visto il delicato momento, ma presumibilmente precaria) sarà comunque frutto della buona volontà di Argos


----------



## contepinceton (19 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> e ti credo che faranno pace
> 
> con un figlio in arrivo che altro potrebbero fare?
> 
> ...


Però lui deve smettere di piangersi addosso e di nascosto.
Non so dire se è abominevole o meno, quello che ha fatto sta signora in stato interessante.
Nella mia esperienza posso dire che ho conosciuto più donne fuori come un balcone finchè erano in questo stato.
Ci sono anche quelle che in questo stato diventano particolarmente vogliose o altre che sono più suscettibili al fascino altrui, non per scusarla, ma per dire, che magari in questo stato lei è particolarmente sensibile.
Io le darei due ceffoni metti la testa a posto che abbiamo da famiglia da crescere. ( due ceffoni in senso figurato)...

Per esempio mia moglie ha fatto tutta la gravidanza a letto rischio aborto e quindi il pensiero era sto calma sul divano, ma per esempio la mia promotrice finanziaria, era semplicemente da sturbo e ha lavorato fino all'ultimo giorno si può dire...ma come sexy appeal era veramente meravigliosa...

Non lo so magari scatta pure questo, se sono gravida, non ho la paura latente di rimanere incinta di un altro no?

Cioè provo a vederla a 360 gradi no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però lui deve smettere di piangersi addosso e di nascosto.
> Non so dire se è abominevole o meno, quello che ha fatto sta signora in stato interessante.
> Nella mia esperienza posso dire che ho conosciuto più donne fuori come un balcone finchè erano in questo stato.
> Ci sono anche quelle che in questo stato diventano particolarmente vogliose o altre che sono più suscettibili al fascino altrui, non per scusarla, ma per dire, che magari in questo stato lei è particolarmente sensibile.
> ...



Sì, è un approccio corretto

Il mio intervento si riferisce al modo di valutare questa scappatella, al tentativo di incasellarla come una scappatella qualunque: ma il fatto che ci sia di mezzo una gravidanza a mio avviso cambia le cose e non di poco

Significa che questa donna è incosciente e a maggior ragione la pazienza, l'aiuto e la volontà verranno da lui

Poi questo discorso del sex appeal in gravidanza lo trovo francamente ridicolo: nella vita esiste solo il sex appeal?
Ti sembra normale che una donna incinta o che ha partorito da poco valuti un mantenimento del proprio sex appeal come priorità?

Se per te è normale ne prendo atto, a me fa schifo solo l'idea: anzi, fa pena

Mi fa pena una donna come questa, perchè deve avere dei bisogni inespressi così profondi che mi verrebbe da piangere per lei


----------



## geko (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, è un approccio corretto
> 
> Il mio intervento si riferisce al modo di valutare questa scappatella, al tentativo di incasellarla come una scappatella qualunque: ma il fatto che ci sia di mezzo una gravidanza a mio avviso cambia le cose e non di poco
> 
> ...


Premesso che sono esterrefatto quanto te... C'è da dire che una gravidanza può avere degli effetti, diciamo così, collaterali, da un punto di vista psicologico, spesso devastanti e poco razionalizzabili. 
Basti pensare che, quando versa in determinate condizioni, l'uccisione del figlio, da parte della madre, immediatamente dopo il parto, è punita dalla legge con una pena mooolto inferiore rispetto al classico omicidio. 

Secondo me questa coppia potrebbe aver bisogno di un aiuto esterno ed esperto. Va bene il dialogo, va bene il perdono, ma... Mi sembra un caso più particolare del solito, ecco.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, è un approccio corretto
> 
> Il mio intervento si riferisce al modo di valutare questa scappatella, al tentativo di incasellarla come una scappatella qualunque: ma il fatto che ci sia di mezzo una gravidanza a mio avviso cambia le cose e non di poco
> 
> ...


Io so solo una cosa.
Ogni persona è fatta a modo suo.
E indignarsi confrontandola con i nostri parametri è solo sterile e vacuo.
Se l'ammanco non è nel cuore
non si tengono problemi
il resto è solo fuffa.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Premesso che sono esterrefatto quanto te... C'è da dire che una gravidanza può avere degli effetti, diciamo così, collaterali, da un punto di vista psicologico, spesso devastanti e poco razionalizzabili.
> Basti pensare che, quando versa in determinate condizioni, l'uccisione del figlio, da parte della madre, immediatamente dopo il parto, è punita dalla legge con una pena mooolto inferiore rispetto al classico omicidio.
> 
> Secondo me questa coppia potrebbe aver bisogno di un aiuto esterno ed esperto. Va bene il dialogo, va bene il perdono, ma... Mi sembra un caso più particolare del solito, ecco.


Beh sai per esempio la mia prima nipote era un angelo dormiva sempre con il secondo che non dormiva mai mia sorella è arrivata al Signore tieme che lo tro xo dalla finestra....
Anche una mia amica fu molto provata dalla figlia che non dormiva mai...
Non sempre madre natura fa le cose per bene eh?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Io so solo una cosa.
> Ogni persona è fatta a modo suo.
> E indignarsi confrontandola con i nostri parametri è solo sterile e vacuo.*
> Se l'ammanco non è nel cuore
> ...



allora chiudiamo il forum e non se ne parli più


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Premesso che sono esterrefatto quanto te... *C'è da dire che una gravidanza può avere degli effetti, diciamo così, collaterali, da un punto di vista psicologico, spesso devastanti e poco razionalizzabili. *
> Basti pensare che, quando versa in determinate condizioni, l'uccisione del figlio, da parte della madre, immediatamente dopo il parto, è punita dalla legge con una pena mooolto inferiore rispetto al classico omicidio.
> 
> Secondo me questa coppia potrebbe aver bisogno di un aiuto esterno ed esperto. Va bene il dialogo, va bene il perdono, ma... Mi sembra un caso più particolare del solito, ecco.



Sì, ne sono consapevole, essendoci passata


----------



## geko (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, ne sono consapevole, essendoci passata


Beh io però mi riferivo a reazioni di tipo patologico...
Comunque quello che intendevo dire è che forse il confronto qui nel forum potrà essere utile ad Argos per metabolizzare e superare lo shock... Ma non so quanto, effettivamente, quello che 'imparerebbe' qui, servirà alla salute della loro coppia/famiglia.
Poi magari la moglie è semplicemente una stronza patentata eh, ma boh, data la particolarità delle circostanze, non è mica detto che sia solo questo il problema.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Beh io però mi riferivo a reazioni di tipo patologico...
> Comunque quello che intendevo dire è che forse il confronto qui nel forum potrà essere utile ad Argos per metabolizzare e superare lo shock... Ma non so quanto, effettivamente, quello che 'imparerebbe' qui, servirà alla salute della loro coppia/famiglia.
> *Poi magari la moglie è semplicemente una stronza patentata eh, ma boh, data la particolarità delle circostanze, non è mica detto che sia solo questo il problema.*


Pur concordando sulla distinzione tra reazioni "nella norma" e reazioni patologiche ti posso garantire che la depressione post partum è ampiamente sottovalutata, in primis dalle donne stesse


In effetti secondo me non è solo questo il problema.


----------



## geko (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Pur concordando sulla distinzione tra reazioni "nella norma" e reazioni patologiche ti posso garantire che la depressione post partum è ampiamente sottovalutata, in primis dalle donne stesse
> 
> 
> In effetti secondo me non è solo questo il problema.


Sono totalmente d'accordo.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> allora chiudiamo il forum e non se ne parli più


Perchè mai?
Se osservi gli interventi più ricchi e costruttivi dal punto di vista dei contenuti non peccano mai di questo aspetto.
Anzi...quelli che peccano di questo aspetto finiscono sempre per essere tacciati di moralismo, no?
A te sta bene che ti dica...sei da psicoterapia perchè sei una traditrice? Vedi un po' te eh?
O se uno ti dicesse quello che tu fai a tuo marito è da abominio? Eh?
Ah ma tu puoi perchè sei chiara matraini e gli altri non possono perchè sono dei miserabili deficenti?
Ed è questa la vera ricchezza del forum. (IHMO)
( e l'unico motivo per cui continuo a leggerlo no?)

Penso che siano piu costruttivi gli interventi di condivisione di chi ci passa per certe sofferenze.


----------



## Diletta (20 Agosto 2012)

...Permettetemi tutti un dettaglio a cui ho pensato ora:

la possibilità (forse remotissima) che si sia trattato di tradimento mentale, come ha scritto Argos, cambierebbe lo scenario "abominevole" di cui si sta parlando?

Se ho letto bene lui non ha chiesto lumi sul fattore fisico (cosa che, a mio avviso, avrebbe dovuto fare subito), quindi, alla luce dei fatti che conosciamo, non possiamo mettere la mano sul fuoco che la moglie abbia consumato.
Forse c'è andata vicino, qualcosa avranno combinato...senza magari arrivare alla scopata (chiamiamola col suo nome).  

Ecco, mi piacerebbe sapere le vostre opinioni su questo.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Permettetemi tutti un dettaglio a cui ho pensato ora:
> 
> la possibilità (forse remotissima) che si sia trattato di tradimento mentale, come ha scritto Argos, cambierebbe lo scenario "abominevole" di cui si sta parlando?
> 
> ...


Ma infatti...Diletta...ma infatti..andiamoci piano no a tirar raboti addosso alle persone eh?:up::up::up:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sì, è un approccio corretto
> 
> Il mio intervento si riferisce al modo di valutare questa scappatella, al tentativo di incasellarla come una scappatella qualunque: ma il fatto che ci sia di mezzo una gravidanza a mio avviso cambia le cose e non di poco
> 
> ...



A meno che tu non la conosca di persona ...noi conosciamo solo una campana e a nessuno viene il dubbio che susia stonata?
Nel senso che magari sta poretta manco ci è andata a letto...

Praticamente sta passando per  l'abomimevole  psicopatica penosa... 
Mi piacerebbe che il marito le facesse leggere tutto questo 3D .. poi secondo me avrebbe un motivo per avere le vacanze rovinate...
E se stava solo flirtando virtualmente??


----------



## lunaiena (20 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Permettetemi tutti un dettaglio a cui ho pensato ora:
> 
> la possibilità (forse remotissima) che si sia trattato di tradimento mentale, come ha scritto Argos, cambierebbe lo scenario "abominevole" di cui si sta parlando?
> 
> ...



Quoto e approvo...
e secondo me non ci sono andati neanche vicini...
Da come mi sembra di conoscere a me gli uomini non c'è n'è nessuno che si scoperebbe una donna in 
cinta di un altro....

Gli uomini del forum cosa ne dicono?


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*Allora*

Io vorrei capire:Se non è gravissimo è IRREPARABILE un comportamento simile,cosa lo è?Questa non è stata una scappatella,ma qualcosa di molto più serio e grave,vorrei capire cosa ci si guadagna nei del forum a farla passare per una ragazzata!!!Signori miei se avete una coscienza di merda il problema è vostro,non è che ridimensionando ogni azione disgustosa starete meglio.....guardatevi dentro....!


----------



## Fabry (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire:Se non è gravissimo è IRREPARABILE un comportamento simile,cosa lo è?Questa non è stata una scappatella,ma qualcosa di molto più serio e grave,vorrei capire cosa ci si guadagna nei del forum a farla passare per una ragazzata!!!Signori miei se avete una coscienza di merda il problema è vostro,non è che ridimensionando ogni azione disgustosa starete meglio.....guardatevi dentro....!



Già e Argos è diventato pure un "visionario"...ci mancava pure la mazziata...:unhappy:


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire:Se non è gravissimo è IRREPARABILE un comportamento simile,cosa lo è?Questa non è stata una scappatella,ma qualcosa di molto più serio e grave,vorrei capire cosa ci si guadagna nei del forum a farla passare per una ragazzata!!!Signori miei se avete una coscienza di merda il problema è vostro,non è che ridimensionando ogni azione disgustosa starete meglio.....guardatevi dentro....!





Fabry ha detto:


> Già e Argos è diventato pure un "visionario"...ci mancava pure la mazziata...:unhappy:


quoto e approvo entrambi!

...cmq io non capisco dove si riescano a trovare tutte ste giustificazioni...:unhappy:


----------



## Essenove (20 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo...
> e secondo me non ci sono andati neanche vicini...
> Da come mi sembra di conoscere a me gli uomini non c'è n'è nessuno che si scoperebbe una donna in
> cinta di un altro....
> ...


Per qualcuno magari è motivo di eccitazione perversa. O di cieco amore.

Se dovessi scommettere dei soldi li metterei sul fatto che il flirt/relazione è cominciato prima che lei fosse incinta.


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Per qualcuno magari è motivo di eccitazione perversa. O di cieco amore.
> 
> Se dovessi scommettere dei soldi li metterei sul fatto che* il flirt/relazione è cominciato prima che lei fosse incinta*.


e ci può stare...ma il fatto di continuare nonostante la gravidanza.... e (ancora più grave secondo me) desiderare un figlio avendo già una relazione extraconiugale è INCOMMENTABILE ....secondo me!


----------



## Essenove (20 Agosto 2012)

Vorrei brevemente sottolineare che, a mio modesto avviso, il post di pura censura (o insulti) del comportamento della moglie del nostro amico non sono tanto utili al nostro amico stesso, se non per aiutarlo a far crescere il suo rancore. Che lei sia biasimevole e blablabla è appurato. Nessuno la giustifica. Cerchiamo magari di trovare delle spiegazioni e di dare consigli più che scrivere solamente che lei dovrebbe bruciare all'inferno. Sempre a mio modesto avviso eh...


----------



## Essenove (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e ci può stare...ma il fatto di continuare nonostante la gravidanza.... e (ancora più grave secondo me) desiderare un figlio avendo già una relazione extraconiugale è INCOMMENTABILE ....secondo me!


Non sappiamo quali siano le debolezze o mancanze di questa donna. Ripeto: nessuna giustificazione. Ma se è successo qualcosa che deve averla spinta a fare ciò (e magari non condivisibile da tutti noi) ci deve essere. Pensaiamo a cosa può fare lui per vivere meglio, anzichédire solo che lei è una str***a


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè mai?
> Se osservi gli interventi più ricchi e costruttivi dal punto di vista dei contenuti non peccano mai di questo aspetto.
> Anzi...quelli che peccano di questo aspetto finiscono sempre per essere tacciati di moralismo, no?
> A te sta bene che ti dica...sei da psicoterapia perchè sei una traditrice? Vedi un po' te eh?
> ...


Ecco, quando fai questi interventi io penso solo una cosa:

Che stai perdendo completamente il senso della realtà.
Come se certe cose non fossero capitate anche a te.

Io non mi arrabbio se mi dicono che sono una stronza egoista e che sto facendo cose abominevoli a mio marito.
Non è questo il punto. Siamo adulti e sappiamo bene quello che facciamo, e quanto può essere dannoso e quali possono essere le conseguenze delle nostre azioni.

Io non so se questa donna abbia tradito col pensiero o anche fisicamente. Non lo so.
Non la giudico.

Dico solo che una donna incinta che ha già un figlio piccolo e messaggia con un presunto amante deve avere dei problemi serissimi: suoi e di coppia.
Mi fa pena.


Per inciso: io posso perchè sono Chiara Matraini, non si era capito?


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Per qualcuno magari è motivo di eccitazione perversa. O di cieco amore.
> 
> Se dovessi scommettere dei soldi li metterei sul fatto che il flirt/relazione è cominciato prima che lei fosse incinta.


anche secondo me....
ma sono solo "nostre"opinioni e sensazioni...

la verità vera la sa solo lei....

perchè se sei incinta poco ti importano le avances di qualcun'altro....poco ti importa cercare sesso altrove...
anzi ci sono gravidanze in cui non lo cerchi nemmeno dal marito...

non credo alla storiella della donna incinta che si sente brutta..e che vuole conferme...perchè le tue conferme le trovi dentro di te no fuori...

nemmeno io mi sentivo in forma e bellissima..fuori...ma dentro mi sentivo magnifica....
mio marito quando mi vedeva arrivare"ciondolante" sorrideva dicendo buongiorno balenottera....

però ammesso che fosse iniziata prima..poteva troncarla....e mi dispiace che non abbia trovato "un motivo"plausibilissimo per farlo....
beh per me era il complimento piu bello della giornata...


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Non sappiamo quali siano le debolezze o mancanze di questa donna. Ripeto: nessuna giustificazione. Ma se è successo qualcosa che deve averla spinta a fare ciò (e magari non condivisibile da tutti noi) ci deve essere. Pensaiamo a cosa può fare lui per vivere meglio, anzichédire solo che lei è una str***a



qualunque cosa sia a mio avviso non ha giustificazioni!

il nostro amico, per stare meglio, deve concentrarsi su se stesso e sul figlio che sta arrivando... ma questo non farà passare in secondo piano il dolore che prova....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io vorrei capire:Se non è gravissimo è IRREPARABILE un comportamento simile,cosa lo è?Questa non è stata una scappatella,ma qualcosa di molto più serio e grave,vorrei capire cosa ci si guadagna nei del forum a farla passare per una ragazzata!!!Signori miei se avete una coscienza di merda il problema è vostro,non è che ridimensionando ogni azione disgustosa starete meglio.....guardatevi dentro....!





Fabry ha detto:


> Già e Argos è diventato pure un "visionario"...ci mancava pure la mazziata...:unhappy:





Essenove ha detto:


> Per qualcuno magari è motivo di eccitazione perversa. O di cieco amore.
> 
> Se dovessi scommettere dei soldi li metterei sul fatto che il flirt/relazione è cominciato prima che lei fosse incinta.


Quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Vorrei brevemente sottolineare che, a mio modesto avviso, il post di pura censura (o insulti) del comportamento della moglie del nostro amico non sono tanto utili al nostro amico stesso, se non per aiutarlo a far crescere il suo rancore. Che lei sia biasimevole e blablabla è appurato. Nessuno la giustifica. Cerchiamo magari di trovare delle spiegazioni e di dare consigli più che scrivere solamente che lei dovrebbe bruciare all'inferno. Sempre a mio modesto avviso eh...



ecco un altro che non ha capito un cazzo


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anche secondo me....
> ma sono solo "nostre"opinioni e sensazioni...
> 
> la verità vera la sa solo lei....
> ...


Quoto tutto

E aggiungo: ma se fosse iniziata prima, perchè cercare un figlio con il suo compagno. Che senso ha volere un figlio quando con la testa si è da un'altra parte. PErchè giocare con una nuova vita in arrivo.

Non so che consiglio dare a lui. E' vero che l'idea di un figlio in arrivo in qualche modo modifica la percezione della realtà. Io chiederei il test del dna perchè non potrei vivere una vita con il dubbio che il figlio del quale mi innamorerò e che crescerò non sia mio. Poi potrei affrontare tutto ma almeno con qualche certezza in più.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto
> 
> E aggiungo: *ma se fosse iniziata prima, perchè cercare un figlio con il suo compagno*. Che senso ha volere un figlio quando con la testa si è da un'altra parte. PErchè giocare con una nuova vita in arrivo.
> 
> Non so che consiglio dare a lui. E' vero che l'idea di un figlio in arrivo in qualche modo modifica la percezione della realtà. Io chiederei il test del dna perchè non potrei vivere una vita con il dubbio che il figlio del quale mi innamorerò e che crescerò non sia mio. Poi potrei affrontare tutto ma almeno con qualche certezza in più.


beh forse era una cosa di poco conto....non so...
avere l'amante non significa necessariamente voler distruggere la propria famiglia...

ma a questo proposito infatti avevo chiesto al nostro utente se il figlio era stato voluto o è semplicemente arrivato per caso..ma non so se mi ha mai risposto....troppe pagine da leggere...

perchè questo secondo me potrebbe essere un particolare importante....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Vorrei brevemente sottolineare che, a mio modesto avviso, il post di pura censura (o insulti) del comportamento della moglie del nostro amico non sono tanto utili al nostro amico stesso, se non per aiutarlo a far crescere il suo rancore. Che lei sia biasimevole e blablabla è appurato. Nessuno la giustifica. Cerchiamo magari di trovare delle spiegazioni e di dare consigli più che scrivere solamente che lei dovrebbe bruciare all'inferno. Sempre a mio modesto avviso eh...



ok, mi scuso con te  e argomento:

io sono una grandissima e schifosa traditrice
una troia della peggior specie
ho fatto di quelle cose che neanche puoi immaginare

quindi pensa un pò te se io vado a condannare un tradimento

però davanti a una vita che arriva penso che sia il caso di fermarsi a fare qualche riflessione in più, non trovi?


----------



## Essenove (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco un altro che non ha capito un cazzo


Enchanté, madame


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> beh forse era una cosa di poco conto....non so...
> avere l'amante non significa necessariamente voler distruggere la propria famiglia...
> 
> ma a questo proposito infatti avevo chiesto al nostro utente se il figlio era stato voluto o è semplicemente arrivato per caso..ma non so se mi ha mai risposto....troppe pagine da leggere...
> ...


Ho avuto un amante e so che non sempre vuol dire distruggere la famiglia ma di sicuro non pensi ad avere un altro figlio. Che tu sia innamorata dell'amante o no, sai che non stai vivendo una vita di coppia dove la possibilità di un altro figlio è contemplata. E comunque torniamo al fatto che mi viene la nausea all'idea di voler un figlio da mio marito, restare incinta e scopare con un altro. E sono tutto tranne che bigotta.....


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*Essenove*

E vabbè ma esagerate!trovare spiegazioni?E che spiegazioni vuoi trovare?Bisogna avere il cazzo di coraggio di guardare la realtà punto!Che aiuto vuoi dare?L'unico aiuto è di conoscere la realtà senza riserve....!IO RESTO BASITO ormai è una corsa al ridimensionare ciò che non è possibile ridimensionare!STE MENATE SI VEDONO SOLO IN QUESTA MERDA DI PAESE DOVE SI CONFONDE LA DEMOCRAZIA CON L'ANARCHIA!!!!


----------



## Essenove (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ok, mi scuso con te e argomento:
> 
> io sono una grandissima e schifosa traditrice
> una troia della peggior specie
> ...


Uhm... andrò a ricercare la tua storia e il perchè ti definisci "una troia della peggior specie". La tua autoflagellazione celerà un disagio che magari hai sfogato nei tradimenti.

Non mi riferivo specificatamente a te (trovi qualche quote?) ma a tanti post che ho letto e che avevano come solo contenuto "lei è una stronza assurda". Non penso che il solo sottolineare questo aspetto possa essere di aiuto a chi ha aperto questa discussione. Tutto qui.

Io trovo che sarebbe il caso di fermarsi. Lei evidentemente no. Ci possono essere mille motivi. Forse sono quelli che il nostro amico dovrebbe capire.


----------



## Essenove (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè ma esagerate!trovare spiegazioni?E che spiegazioni vuoi trovare?Bisogna avere il cazzo di coraggio di guardare la realtà punto!Che aiuto vuoi dare?L'unico aiuto è di conoscere la realtà senza riserve....!IO RESTO BASITO ormai è una corsa al ridimensionare ciò che non è possibile ridimensionare!STE MENATE SI VEDONO SOLO IN QUESTA MERDA DI PAESE DOVE SI CONFONDE LA DEMOCRAZIA CON L'ANARCHIA!!!!


SONO D'ACCORDO che è uno schifo. Ma cosa ha spinto la signora a tradire nonostante il bebé in arrivo???


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho avuto un amante e so che non sempre vuol dire distruggere la famiglia ma di sicuro non pensi ad avere un altro figlio. Che tu sia innamorata dell'amante o no, sai che non stai vivendo una vita di coppia dove la possibilità di un altro figlio è contemplata. *E comunque torniamo al fatto che mi viene la nausea all'idea di voler un figlio da mio marito, restare incinta e scopare con un altro.* E sono tutto tranne che bigotta.....



infatti io parlavo del prima....
(anche se non sappiamo se sia stao prima durante o dopo....)
certo nel momento in cui mio marito ed io vogliamo un figlio....che vada a farsi fottere l'amante e tutta la mia vita precedente...SE LO VOGLIO......

cmq rinnovo la mia domanda sul figlio...cercato,voluto...o capitato???
perchè se è la seconda la risposta..io farei il DNA.....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Vorrei brevemente sottolineare che, a mio modesto avviso, il post di pura censura (o insulti) del comportamento della moglie del nostro amico non sono tanto utili al nostro amico stesso, se non per aiutarlo a far crescere il suo rancore. Che lei sia biasimevole e blablabla è appurato. Nessuno la giustifica. Cerchiamo magari di trovare delle spiegazioni e di dare consigli più che scrivere solamente che lei dovrebbe bruciare all'inferno. Sempre a mio modesto avviso eh...


Bravo bravo bravo:up::up::up::up:
QUesto intendevbo dire...
Poi ovvio tutti senza peccato a scagliare pietre...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> infatti io parlavo del prima....
> (anche se non sappiamo se sia stao prima durante o dopo....)
> certo nel momento in cui mio marito ed io vogliamo un figlio....che vada a farsi fottere l'amante e tutta la mia vita precedente...SE LO VOGLIO......
> 
> ...


E anche qui. Ma porca vacca se ho una relazione con un altro, io prende 6 pillole al giorno e gli faccio mettere 6 preservativi per essere sicura di non restare incinta ne di uno ne dell'altro.
Ma capitato de che?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ecco, quando fai questi interventi io penso solo una cosa:
> 
> Che stai perdendo completamente il senso della realtà.
> Come se certe cose non fossero capitate anche a te.
> ...


Infatti tu conosci il senso del reale...perchè sei Chiara Matraini...
Dei ma non farmi ridere...
Vedrai che quel giorno che tuo marito ti becca conoscerai anche tu il senso del reale...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Proprio perchè certe cose sono capitate anche a me insisto con il dire che deprecare e chiosare il comportamento lesivo di una persona non porta a niente di costruttivo, e peggio fornisce al nostro argos una falsa rassicurazione.

E io insisto con il dire che non è detto che una donna incinta con un figlio piccolo che messaggia abbia dei problemi serissimi...
Ma se a te piace a fare la psicoterapeuta del ferragosto fai pure...


----------



## erab (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> infatti io parlavo del prima....
> (anche se non sappiamo se sia stao prima durante o dopo....)
> certo nel momento in cui mio marito ed io vogliamo un figlio....che vada a farsi fottere l'amante e tutta la mia vita precedente...SE LO VOGLIO......
> 
> ...


io il test lo farei in qualunque caso.
Attendo con ansia il/la buonista che mi dirà che il nascituro non ha colpe, che è figlio di chi lo cresce, etc, etc.

PS: ma il legittimo proprietario del thread dov'è finito?


----------



## Essenove (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> QUesto intendevbo dire...
> Poi ovvio tutti senza peccato a scagliare pietre...


E qui vedo pioggia di pietre


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E anche qui. Ma porca vacca se ho una relazione con un altro, io prende 6 pillole al giorno e gli faccio mettere 6 preservativi per essere sicura di non restare incinta ne di uno ne dell'altro.
> Ma capitato de che?


:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Uhm... andrò a ricercare la tua storia e il perchè ti definisci "una troia della peggior specie". La tua autoflagellazione celerà un disagio che magari hai sfogato nei tradimenti.
> 
> Non mi riferivo specificatamente a te (trovi qualche quote?) ma a tanti post che ho letto e che avevano come solo contenuto "lei è una stronza assurda". Non penso che il solo sottolineare questo aspetto possa essere di aiuto a chi ha aperto questa discussione. Tutto qui.
> 
> *Io trovo che sarebbe il caso di fermarsi. Lei evidentemente no. Ci possono essere mille motivi. Forse sono quelli che il nostro amico dovrebbe capire.*



mi trovi d'accordo

una donna che non si ferma in un caso come questo, ha bisogno di aiuto
la mia prima empatia va a colui che dovrà darle per forza quell'aiuto, colui che in questo momento non può scegliere di darle un calcio in culo, capisci?


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo bravo bravo:up::up::up::up:
> QUesto intendevbo dire...
> *Poi ovvio tutti senza peccato a scagliare pietre*...


miuo caro conte hai ragione ...di peccati siamo pieni tutti...
anche io mi chiesi i motivi del tradimento di mio marito...tutti qui una volta cornificati lo chiedono....
anche se continuo a ribadire che i motivi alle volte non esistono o meglio non sono intrinsechi alla coppia...

ma una donna incinta di motivi non ne dovrebbe avere....
una donna incinta è presa al 100 per 100 dal frutto del suo seno....
una donna incinta trascura tutto il resto per occuparsi per la prima volta di se...ma non di se stessa ma di se in quanto custode del suo bimbo....

ance una traditrice seriale della peggior specie con un passato di amanti e sesso smette...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> qualunque cosa sia a mio avviso non ha giustificazioni!
> 
> il nostro amico, per stare meglio, deve concentrarsi su se stesso e sul figlio che sta arrivando... ma questo non farà passare in secondo piano il dolore che prova....


Il nostro amico ha solo questa possibilità.
Ok lei mi ha fatto questo ok me la tegno così.
Lei mi ha fatto questo, non voglio al mio fianco lei, bon me ne vado.
E fine della storia.

Il dolore che prova deve essere provato, ma non deve venir amplificato con delle fantasmagorie...

Siamo difronte una realtà di coppia: un lui e lei improfanabile.
Le verità che gli dice lei devono essere le verità che vanno bene per lui.

Quelli che dicono eh ma no di sicuro ti racconta delle balle, fanno danno a quella coppia perchè mettono nella testa di un povero marito il tarlo del sospetto.

A mio avviso gli unici che possono essere di conforto ad Argos sono i traditi del nostro forum che possono dirgli amico nostro è capitato anche a noi e noi lo abbiamo superato così.

Adesso la cosa è fresca, ma poi si ridimensiona...
Ma non si accusano le persone senza prove certe...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutto
> 
> E aggiungo: ma se fosse iniziata prima, perchè cercare un figlio con il suo compagno. Che senso ha volere un figlio quando con la testa si è da un'altra parte. PErchè giocare con una nuova vita in arrivo.
> 
> Non so che consiglio dare a lui. E' vero che l'idea di un figlio in arrivo in qualche modo modifica la percezione della realtà. Io chiederei il test del dna perchè non potrei vivere una vita con il dubbio che il figlio del quale mi innamorerò e che crescerò non sia mio. Poi potrei affrontare tutto ma almeno con qualche certezza in più.


Per esempio che senso?
Bon voglio troncare con questo qui, e mi impegno in qualcosa che sia estremamente più coinvolgente e importante...
Esiste forse una donna non innamorata di suo marito che vuole un altro figlio da lui? Eh?

Se il test del dna serve a sfrondare dei dubbi ok...

Ma mi pare di capire che non si sa se lei abbia avuto rapporti con lui no?


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il nostro amico ha solo questa possibilità.
> Ok lei mi ha fatto questo ok me la tegno così.
> Lei mi ha fatto questo, non voglio al mio fianco lei, bon me ne vado.
> E fine della storia.
> ...


poi si ridimensiona???? 
cioè...tu becchi tua moglie incinta di tuo figlio che ti tradisce e pensi che la cosa poi si ridimensiona????????

ma vogliamo imparare a guardare in faccia la realtà una volta ogni tanto o vogliamo solo dire.... vabbè caro le corna capitano anche nelle migliori famiglie...

...ma forse io non posso dare consigli...perchè non ho superato....


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per esempio che senso?
> Bon voglio troncare con questo qui, e mi impegno in qualcosa che sia estremamente più coinvolgente e importante...
> *Esiste forse una donna non innamorata di suo marito che vuole un altro figlio da lui? Eh?*
> 
> ...



No Conte, esistono persone che pensano che mettere al mondo un figlio risolva tutti i problemi di una coppia! 
è diverso


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vabbè ma esagerate!trovare spiegazioni?E che spiegazioni vuoi trovare?Bisogna avere il cazzo di coraggio di guardare la realtà punto!Che aiuto vuoi dare?L'unico aiuto è di conoscere la realtà senza riserve....!IO RESTO BASITO ormai è una corsa al ridimensionare ciò che non è possibile ridimensionare!STE MENATE SI VEDONO SOLO IN QUESTA MERDA DI PAESE DOVE SI CONFONDE LA DEMOCRAZIA CON L'ANARCHIA!!!!


Oscuro che cosa dice Pilato a Cristo?
Che cos'è la verità?

Tu conosci sempre la verità vera?

Perchè esistono i tribunali?

Allora la realtà dei fatti la conosce SOLO questa moglie.
E siccome non si può accertare lui dovrà bere il calice che lei gli darà da bere.

Poi liberissimo di non crederci.

Non si tratta di ridimensionare, ma solo di andare cauti a condannare le persone.
Solo un attimo di prudenza, perchè sono cose intime e delicate.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> E qui vedo pioggia di pietre


Da cui allora che alla gente passa la voglia di scrivere qui e preferisce il sito di maldamore. No?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Oscuro che cosa dice Pilato a Cristo?
> Che cos'è la verità?
> 
> Tu conosci sempre la verità vera?
> ...


Allora comincia per primo a farlo
Smettila di dire cattiverie  e di augurare male alle persone che la pensano diversamente da te su certi punti.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per esempio che senso?
> Bon voglio troncare con questo qui, e mi impegno in qualcosa che sia estremamente più coinvolgente e importante...
> Esiste forse una donna non innamorata di suo marito che vuole un altro figlio da lui? Eh?
> 
> ...


lui non ha le prove.....

lei nega di averli avuti.....ci credi...tu contepinceton...credi che una donna e un uomo abbiano rapporti solo virtuali per mesi???
e ammattiamo che sia così....che senso ha???


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi trovi d'accordo
> 
> una donna che non si ferma in un caso come questo, ha bisogno di aiuto
> la mia prima empatia va a colui che dovrà darle per forza quell'aiuto, colui che in questo momento non può scegliere di darle un calcio in culo, capisci?


Perchè no?
Se io fossi Argos
La mia prima reazione sarebbe stato quel calcio nel culo ( figurato)
E poi ti dicevo, quando hai finito di fare la cretina in giro con i colleghi, mostrami che sei una vera donna, una vera compagna di cui posso fidarmi e su cui posso contare, e una madrea con i controcoglioni, allora riprenderemo i nostri discorsi, perchè un uomo come me, che sono tuo marito, non ho nè tempo nè balle per andare dietro a tutte queste stupidaggini. Ok?
E prega il tuo dio, che non faccia io dell'altro.


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*Maurizio*

Cosa ha spinto Pacciani ad uccidere 16 persone?Ma cosa cazzo c'entra scusate?Non c'è nessun buona ragione per tradire qualcuno....essendo in stato interessante!TUTTO QUESTO CAZZO DI GARANTISMO ......ECCO DOVE SIAMO FINITI!!In italia fanno tutti il cazzo che gli pare....!!!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> poi si ridimensiona????
> cioè...tu becchi tua moglie incinta di tuo figlio che ti tradisce e pensi che la cosa poi si ridimensiona????????
> 
> ma vogliamo imparare a guardare in faccia la realtà una volta ogni tanto o vogliamo solo dire.... vabbè caro le corna capitano anche nelle migliori famiglie...
> ...


Che mi tradisce?
L'ho forse beccata a cavallo di uno?
Cos'ho io in mano?
Chat e sms da adolescenti innamorati...
Questa è la MIA realtà.

Allora premesso che le corna possono capitare a chiunque, anche se nessuno ha fatto nulla di male per riceverle, vediamo come puoi fare per superarle e gettartele alle spalle.

Allora inveire contro di lei, non ti farà stare meglio.

O no?
Tu mi pare hai scosso la polvere dai calzari e te ne sei andata.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Allora comincia per primo a farlo
> Smettila di dire cattiverie  e di augurare male alle persone che la pensano diversamente da te su certi punti.


E di grazia quali sarebbero le mie cattiverie?
E il male che io auguro?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lui non ha le prove.....
> 
> lei nega di averli avuti.....ci credi...tu contepinceton...credi che una donna e un uomo abbiano rapporti solo virtuali per mesi???
> e ammattiamo che sia così....che senso ha???


Io non ci credo, nè ci credo.
Semplicemente ME NE FREGO di tutto quello che non posso verificare.
Comunque si credo che tra colleghi possano esistere solo rapporti virtuali, perchè ho vissuto sta cosa con una donna.
Entrambi con dei paletti.
Sapevamo che andare oltre del tipo anche solo uscire per una cena, poteva avere dei risvolti troppo negativi per entrambi, no?

Che senso ha?
Nessun senso...solo giochini tra adulti di sesso opposto.
Un'evasione controllata dal reale.


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che mi tradisce?
> L'ho forse beccata a cavallo di uno?
> Cos'ho io in mano?
> Chat e sms da adolescenti innamorati...
> ...


bè...non l'ha colta nell'atto! ma cazzo Conte chat e sms da adolescenti innamorati....ao ma qui parliamo di una donna adulta che aspetta un figlio dal suo uomo... e si mette a giocare come una quindicenne??????


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cosa ha spinto Pacciani ad uccidere 16 persone?Ma cosa cazzo c'entra scusate?Non c'è nessun buona ragione per tradire qualcuno....essendo in stato interessante!TUTTO QUESTO CAZZO DI GARANTISMO ......ECCO DOVE SIAMO FINITI!!In italia fanno tutti il cazzo che gli pare....!!!


Ecco bell'esempio.
Bon secondo me Pacciani è innocente ed è stato usato come capro espiatorio.
L'importante comunque è che siano finiti quei delitti.


----------



## Fabry (20 Agosto 2012)

Mi sa che c'è un pò di confusione quì...andate a rileggervi il post di Argos...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè...non l'ha colta nell'atto! ma cazzo Conte chat e sms da adolescenti innamorati....ao ma qui parliamo di una donna adulta che aspetta un figlio dal suo uomo... e si mette a giocare come una quindicenne??????


Ma sai quante ce ne sono?


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che mi tradisce?
> L'ho forse beccata a cavallo di uno?
> Cos'ho io in mano?
> Chat e sms da adolescenti innamorati...
> ...




conte...la situazione è diversa...
capita di tradire e capita di indossare le corna...
ma in certi casi non si fa....
sono anch'io per il perdono...sono anch'io daccordo sul fatto che non bisogna guardare le cose solo in superfice...
ma qui c'è poco da dire....
e se lo fa in qesta cirsostanza figurati quando si sarà liberata del pancione....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lui non ha le prove.....
> 
> lei nega di averli avuti.....ci credi...tu contepinceton...credi che una donna e un uomo abbiano rapporti solo virtuali per mesi???
> e ammattiamo che sia così....che senso ha???



ma no Annuccia, diamo pure per scontato che sia così...
diamo pure tutte le attenuanti a questa donna...

non hai ancora capito che il Conte difende a prescindere chi è d'accordo con lui e tutte le donne che potrebbero virtualmente dargliela?
partendo da questo presupposto che confronto può esserci?
si sta accanendo contro di me e mi ha persino augurato di essere scoperta da mio marito solo perchè non rientro nel _range

_trasforma tutto in una questione personale nei confronti di certi utenti
nessuno è libero di indignarsi per certi comportamenti sconfortanti che lui gli salta subito al collo

riguardo questa vicenda ho dato una mia opinione e discusso, come si fa in un forum, per cui chiudo qui il contributo peraltro limitatissimo che volevo dare

pur essendo donna e pur avendo vissuto una gravidanza rilevo che il Conte si ritiene molto più qualificato di qualsiasi altro utente (uomo o donna che sia) nel dispensare consigli, per cui mi ritiro di buon grado


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io non ci credo, nè ci credo.
> Semplicemente ME NE FREGO di tutto quello che non posso verificare.
> Comunque si credo che tra colleghi possano esistere solo rapporti virtuali, perchè ho vissuto sta cosa con una donna.
> Entrambi con dei paletti.
> ...




il nostro amico cmq ha letto il contenuto di alcuni sms....
ma certo per motivi suoi non ha riferito a nnoi..o trascritto il contenuto...
ma da quel contenuto credo che abbia capito qualcosa in piu rispetto a opi...che cmq non sappiamo granchè....


giochini tra adulti...

senti conte se io voglio giocare con qualcuno...magari inizialmente lancio uno sguardo..una battuta...
si ci puo stare...
ma per mesi mi scoccerebbe solo gocare..se continuo significa che VOGLIO QUALCOSA IN PIU DEGLI SCAMBI VIRTUALI


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*Conte*

Ho avuto il grandissimo piacere di conoscere il dott,giuttari,e di leggere il suo libro:Antomia dei delitti del mostro di firenze....!Povero pacciani....!!


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

veramente ha scritto che lei gli ha detto che è stata una "scappatella" e che lui non ha chiesto se erano andati a letto insieme....perchè non vuole sapere....
ma a me pare tutto molto chiaro....


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai quante ce ne sono?


E ALLORA.....
CASO RISOLTO
HA FATTO BENE....


----------



## Fabry (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> veramente ha scritto che lei gli ha detto che è stata una "scappatella" e che lui non ha chiesto se erano andati a letto insieme....perchè non vuole sapere....
> ma a me pare tutto molto chiaro....



Appunto ho scritto di rileggersi il post di Argos...


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Appunto ho scritto di rileggersi il post di Argos...



:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma no Annuccia, diamo pure per scontato che sia così...
> diamo pure tutte le attenuanti a questa donna...
> 
> non hai ancora capito che il Conte difende a prescindere chi è d'accordo con lui e tutte le donne che potrebbero virtualmente dargliela?
> ...


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

> ma no dai....
> 
> il conte vede la cosa a modo suo...tutto suo....
> per lui tradire è lecito sempre e comunque...ma per come lo fa lui....
> ...


stavolta ti sbagli Annù....fidati di Chiara....


----------



## lunaiena (20 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> Appunto ho scritto di rileggersi il post di Argos...


Approvo ....
e non voglio immaginare che confusione abbia in testa quell'uomo...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> miuo caro conte hai ragione ...di peccati siamo pieni tutti...
> anche io mi chiesi i motivi del tradimento di mio marito...tutti qui una volta cornificati lo chiedono....
> anche se continuo a ribadire che i motivi alle volte non esistono o meglio non sono intrinsechi alla coppia...
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> stavolta ti sbagli Annù....fidati di Chiara....



io non ho letto tutte le loro risposte.....

chiedo scusa...

mi sbaglio sulla visione che ho del conte....

il conte vive in un modndo tutto suo...e si comporta di conseguenza al suo modo di essere...
è stato chiaro tante volte...

però pretende che alche gli altri la pensino così...
pretende di guarire le ferite con semplice acqua....perchè le reputa tutte guaribili....

ma non lo sono tutte...ci sono ferite e ferite...

ripeto non ho letto tutto 

non volevo che chiara andasse via..


chiaritevi dai....


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Per esempio che senso?
> Bon voglio troncare con questo qui, e mi impegno in qualcosa che sia estremamente più coinvolgente e importante...
> Esiste forse una donna non innamorata di suo marito che vuole un altro figlio da lui? Eh?
> 
> ...


Giuro ho riletto 5 volte e non ho capito......


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lui non ha le prove.....
> 
> lei nega di averli avuti.....ci credi...tu contepinceton...credi che una donna e un uomo abbiano rapporti solo virtuali per mesi???
> e ammattiamo che sia così....che senso ha???


E soprattutto questo ci darebbe solo la certezza che il figlio è del marito.
Resta il fatto che senso ha essere nel momento più bello della tua vita e fai chat hard con uno che non è il padre di tuo figlio?


----------



## Fabry (20 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Approvo ....
> e non voglio immaginare che confusione abbia in testa quell'uomo...


Su questo non ci piove, viste le risposte che gli ha dato...(scappatella, lavaggio del cervello, ci sono cascata), nessuna pietra per lei naturalmente, ma non è certo la vittima di un "visionario"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E soprattutto questo ci darebbe solo la certezza che il figlio è del marito.
> Resta il fatto che senso ha essere nel momento più bello della tua vita e fai chat hard con uno che non è il padre di tuo figlio?


appunto

farfalla, hai centrato la questione fin dal tuo primo intervento in questa discussione
suo o non suo, trombato o non trombato

resta il fatto che una donna incinta che mette come priorità:

chat
sex appeal
sms

non ci sta con la testa
che sia causa degli ormoni o perchè è scema non cambia la storia
la persona che sta al suo fianco e che si adopererà per mantenere la serenità ha tutta la mia comprensione

poi la vita farà il suo corso e la nascita del bambino prevarrà su tutto il resto, spero


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E soprattutto questo ci darebbe solo la certezza che il figlio è del marito.
> Resta il fatto che senso ha essere *nel momento più bello della tua vita e fai chat hard con uno che non è il padre di tuo figlio?*


*
*
evidentemente....


non scrico il resto per ripetto del nostro utente.....perchè alla fine parliamo diciamo ma lui???
non oso immaginare l'inferno che stà attraversando...
gia un tradimento di per se è devastante...
non puo nemmeno sfogare la rabbia su di lei perchè portain grembo suo figlio....
non può abbandonarla pur odiandola....per lo stesso motivo...
non può godersi a pieno questo momento..l'attesa di un figlio è per entrambi un'esperienza unica pure se si tratta del decimo....cosa proverà mettendo la mano sul pancione (cosa che fanno tutti i padri)...oppure non lo farà affatto..perdendo cmq occasioni....
è triste davvero...


spero che ritrovi almeno un po di pace...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma no Annuccia, diamo pure per scontato che sia così...
> diamo pure tutte le attenuanti a questa donna...
> 
> non hai ancora capito che il Conte difende a prescindere chi è d'accordo con lui e tutte le donne che potrebbero virtualmente dargliela?
> ...


Chiara, anche se limitatissimo il tuo contributo è prezioso. Non è dal numero degli interventi che si valuta l'importanza di un utente (ma questo già lo sai)....per cui resta


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]
> evidentemente....
> 
> 
> ...


ecco, spiegalo un pò al conte


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chiara, anche se limitatissimo il tuo contributo è prezioso. Non è dal numero degli interventi che si valuta l'importanza di un utente (ma questo già lo sai)....per cui resta



quoto e approvo!


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> [/B]
> evidentemente....
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2012)

ma com'è che una per una qui mi si depaupera il parterre femminile a causa del conte?
non credo che chiara sia una incapace di tenergli testa, 
dai.
però , l'ho già chiesto una volta e nessuno mi ha risposto: lui è sempre stato uguale ....cosa caspita sta succedendo ora?


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ecco, spiegalo un pò al conte


ma io non ci provo neppure...
gia lui ha rsposto a riguardo....


lui ha troppa fiducia nelle persone nelle cose....
lui è per il lieto fine sempre....
lui magari al posto del nostro argos farebbe spallucce..la insulterebbe un po ma poi tutto tornerebbe come prima....
perchè è importante andare avanti...perchè quel che accade deve essere sempre superato...
si vero..ma non tutto si puo superare....
e poi altra cosa
non siamo tutti uguali....


----------



## Daniele (20 Agosto 2012)

Ok, quello che dice tua moglie non vale niente, ti ha già mentito, perchè non mentirti? Sii duro, chiedi che chiaramente vuoi l'esame del DNA per confermare la paternità tua, se lei piangerà e si dimenerà allora sarai certo che il figlio è dubbio, chi è certo di una cosa non ha nulla da nascondere. 
Io purtroppo penso molto male di queste cose e mi spiace dirtelo, ma se crolla la fiducia come puoi essere certo che quella storia non andava avanti da 5 mesi e più e la nova figlia non sia dell'altro? 

Tua moglie ha bisogno di una rettificata al cervello, deve capire che ti ha fatto male e questo evidente segno di dubbio che potrai fare le darà la grandezza di quello che ha fatto.
Sii forte, lo sei.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, quello che dice tua moglie non vale niente, ti ha già mentito, perchè non mentirti? *Sii duro,* *chiedi che chiaramente vuoi l'esame del DNA per confermare la paternità tua*, se lei piangerà e si dimenerà allora sarai certo che il figlio è dubbio, chi è certo di una cosa non ha nulla da nascondere.
> Io purtroppo penso molto male di queste cose e mi spiace dirtelo, ma se crolla la fiducia come puoi essere certo che quella storia non andava avanti da 5 mesi e più e la nova figlia non sia dell'altro?
> 
> Tua moglie ha bisogno di una rettificata al cervello, deve capire che ti ha fatto male e questo evidente segno di dubbio che potrai fare le darà la grandezza di quello che ha fatto.
> Sii forte, lo sei.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ma io non ci provo neppure...
> gia lui ha rsposto a riguardo....
> 
> 
> ...


Non perchè è importante andare avanti.
Ma perchè IO sono tuo marito e SONO più importante di qualsiasi stupido collega amante.
E tu SEI mia moglie, e SEI molto più importante di quello che fai o non fai.

Dicevo solo 
Che non mi piace che si diano certi epiteti con sicumera alla moglie o al marito di un utente che qui posta.
ma mi farò venire i peli sullo stomaco e me ne farò una ragione.

Dicevo solo, stiamo attenti che invece di aiutare Argos a risolvere la situazione la inaspriamo ancor di più...

Ma tanto per iniziare...
Io l'avrei mollata lì in ferie e me ne sarei andato per i cazzi miei...
Nel mio primo post ho risposto ad Argos che sono colpito dalla superficialità di sua moglie...cazzo sei in ferie con la tua famiglia e passi a chattare eh? 
E che sono colpito dalla sua reazione perchè idealizza la sua compagna.
Tutto lì...

Ripeto solo che non mi piace veder venir giudicata una persona che manco posta qui e si è tutti sicuri di dire a sto povero Argos che cosa ha in testa sua moglie...no?

Sono d'accordo che si debbano parlare tra di loro.
Non sono d'accordo nello spingere le persone a ricorrere alla psicoterapia per ogni casin.

Il fatto che sia in stato interessante o meno è del tutto irrilevante per me.
Ma non so gli altri uomini, ma io, non andrei mai a letto con una incinta, no?

Anzi mi auguro che proprio sta gravidanza spinga lei a crescere e a maturare no?

magari è solo infatuata e nemmeno si rende conto di quanto male si comporta nei confronti di suo marito, magari colpevole solo di essere troppo buono e premuroso con lei.

Ho detto:
Argos o te la tieni così.
O la mandi a cagare.
Mai scritto che la deve perdonare.

Ma vorrei vedere io se si sente abbandonata da suo marito se non muove il culo eh?

Invece sapete cosa capita?
Eh?

Ma si tradisco...
Tanto lui è buono e mi perdona sempre...
Un brutto giorno uno si stanca di perdonare sempre no?

E allora te le paghi per tutte quante.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ok, quello che dice tua moglie non vale niente, ti ha già mentito, perchè non mentirti? Sii duro, chiedi che chiaramente vuoi l'esame del DNA per confermare la paternità tua, se lei piangerà e si dimenerà allora sarai certo che il figlio è dubbio, chi è certo di una cosa non ha nulla da nascondere.
> Io purtroppo penso molto male di queste cose e mi spiace dirtelo, ma se crolla la fiducia come puoi essere certo che quella storia non andava avanti da 5 mesi e più e la nova figlia non sia dell'altro?
> 
> Tua moglie ha bisogno di una rettificata al cervello, deve capire che ti ha fatto male e questo evidente segno di dubbio che potrai fare le darà la grandezza di quello che ha fatto.
> Sii forte, lo sei.


Si Daniele.
A sto giro ti trovo molto sensato e pragmatico.

Del resto se lei ha la coscienza a posto non avrà problemi.


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*Guarda*

Conte è una mia sensazione....ma questa donna la coscienza non sa proprio dove sia di casa!!!


----------



## Essenove (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiederi il test del DNA più che altro per vedere le reazioni di lei e per farle mangiare un po' della cacca che ha fatto mangiare a te. Della paternità di tua figlia non credo dentro di te che tu abbia dubbi.


----------



## erab (20 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> Chiederi il test del DNA più che altro per vedere le reazioni di lei e per farle mangiare un po' della cacca che ha fatto mangiare a te. *Della paternità di tua figlia non credo dentro di te che tu abbia dubbi*.


perchè?


----------



## Essenove (20 Agosto 2012)

erab ha detto:


> perchè?


La vedrà. Lo sentirà. Ci saranno delle somiglianze inequivocabili. Non lo ha mai messo in discussione quando ha scritto. Ci sarà un motivo. O forse è solo ciò che ho voluto leggere io tra le righe.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

Essenove ha detto:


> La vedrà. Lo sentirà.


Si, ciao.


----------



## Daniele (20 Agosto 2012)

Lo vedrà e lo sentirà per quanto lui vuole credere.
Il test del DNA in questo caso è dovuto dalla moglie, in quanto qualunque cosa possa dire ha detto delle bugie e l'unico modo per poter essere certi delle sue bugie è il pentothal. La cosa serve soprattutto per vedere anche le reazioni di lei, se solo si indignerà della cosa darà la ragionevole certezza che neppure lei sa chi è il padre.

Ciao


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io so solo una cosa.
> Ogni persona è fatta a modo suo.
> *E indignarsi confrontandola con i nostri parametri è solo sterile e vacuo.
> *Se l'ammanco non è nel cuore
> ...





contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh sai per esempio la mia prima nipote era un angelo dormiva sempre con il secondo che non dormiva mai mia sorella è arrivata al Signore tieme che lo tro xo dalla finestra....
> Anche una mia amica fu molto provata dalla figlia che non dormiva mai...
> Non sempre madre natura fa le cose per bene eh?





geko ha detto:


> Premesso che sono esterrefatto quanto te...* C'è da dire che una gravidanza può avere degli effetti, diciamo così, collaterali, da un punto di vista psicologico, spesso devastanti e poco razionalizzabili.
> Basti pensare che, quando versa in determinate condizioni, l'uccisione del figlio, da parte della madre, immediatamente dopo il parto, è punita dalla legge con una pena mooolto inferiore rispetto al classico omicidio.
> 
> *Secondo me questa coppia potrebbe aver bisogno di un aiuto esterno ed esperto. Va bene il dialogo, va bene il perdono, ma... Mi sembra un caso più particolare del solito, ecco.


scusa conte...tu in base a cosa rispondi di norma , secondo i parametri di altri?
in secondo luogo non è che digerisca tanto questa visione della donna completamente fuori da ogni cotrollo causa gravidanza:
sì, succede .ma siamo alla stregua del tizio che si ubriaca e ammazza di botte uno sconosciuto.
stiamo parlando di gente predisposta, non di donne che ogni giorno hanno gravidanze e partoriscono a milioni avendo a cuore la priorità del piccolo che custodiscono e sentono.
come si fa ad avere un figlio che ti si muove dentro e uno per mano a pensare di fare la scema in giro?
vero, sono senz'altro i miei parametri, la prossima volta mi faccio prestare quelli di mia zia


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa conte...tu in base a cosa rispondi di norma , secondo i parametri di altri?
> in secondo luogo non è che digerisca tanto questa visione della donna completamente fuori da ogni cotrollo causa gravidanza:
> sì, succede .ma siamo alla stregua del tizio che si ubriaca e ammazza di botte uno sconosciuto.
> stiamo parlando di gente predisposta, non di donne che ogni giorno hanno gravidanze e partoriscono a milioni avendo a cuore la priorità del piccolo che custodiscono e sentono.
> ...



Quoto:up:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> *Lo vedrà e lo sentirà per quanto lui vuole credere*.
> Il test del DNA in questo caso è dovuto dalla moglie, in quanto qualunque cosa possa dire ha detto delle bugie e l'unico modo per poter essere certi delle sue bugie è il pentothal. La cosa serve soprattutto per vedere anche le reazioni di lei, se solo si indignerà della cosa darà la ragionevole certezza che neppure lei sa chi è il padre.
> 
> Ciao


Quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma com'è che una per una qui mi si depaupera il parterre femminile a causa del conte?
> non credo che chiara sia una incapace di tenergli testa,
> dai.
> però , l'ho già chiesto una volta e nessuno mi ha risposto: lui è sempre stato uguale ....cosa caspita sta succedendo ora?



minerva, succede che quando uno fa finta di non capire per n volte di seguito io mollo la pezza

e sì, succede che ha deciso di isolarsi in un'aurea parentesi riflessiva autoreferenziale (lo ripete ogni tre per due) che dovrebbe metterlo in pace col mondo, ma non manca occasione per lanciare frecciatine malevole


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto


ù

un uomo che conosco ha cresciuto insieme a sua moglia una bambina per due anni....senza mai accorgersi che non era la sua...
l'ha scoperto dopo


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa conte...tu in base a cosa rispondi di norma , secondo i parametri di altri?
> in secondo luogo non è che digerisca tanto questa visione della donna completamente fuori da ogni cotrollo causa gravidanza:
> sì, succede .ma siamo alla stregua del tizio che si ubriaca e ammazza di botte uno sconosciuto.
> stiamo parlando di gente predisposta, non di donne che ogni giorno hanno gravidanze e partoriscono a milioni avendo a cuore la priorità del piccolo che custodiscono e sentono.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Zod (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ù
> 
> un uomo che conosco ha cresciuto insieme a sua moglia una bambina per due anni....senza mai accorgersi che non era la sua...
> l'ha scoperto dopo


La perfidia femminile non ha eguali. Come lo ha scoperto?

Pare che i test DNA fai da te vadano a ruba. Il mondo é già finito, altro che Maya.

S*B


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> minerva, succede che quando uno fa finta di non capire per n volte di seguito io mollo la pezza
> 
> e sì, succede che ha deciso di isolarsi in un'aurea parentesi riflessiva autoreferenziale (lo ripete ogni tre per due) che dovrebbe metterlo in pace col mondo, ma non manca occasione per lanciare frecciatine malevole


non noto la differenza tra un tempo ed ora, tranne che ha allargato notevolmente la lista delle antipatiche.
solo che se continua così sono tanto bastian contraria che toccherà difenderlo


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> La perfidia femminile non ha eguali. Come lo ha scoperto?
> 
> Pare che i test DNA fai da te vadano a ruba. Il mondo é già finito, altro che Maya.
> 
> S*B




brevemente
lei rimase incinta e lui la sposò..nascue una bellissima bimba..
lui lavorava fuori citta...spesso mancava pure tre giorni di fila..
un giorno qualcuno al paese disse lui che la moglie si intratteneva con un altro...
un bel giorno fece finta di partire...e la seguì...
ahime vide lei entrare nella loro casa con un altro che tra l'altro conosceva,sposato con tre figli...
se ne andò
tornò per vedere la bimba...
anzi era disposto a ricominciare per il bene di quest'ultima
alche lei gli disse
che ti preoccupi tanto...non è mica tua!!
il tizio sposato era il suo amante da una vita....
lui nn voleva crederci fece il test.....e....era appunto non sua...
una storia triste...
lui chiedse l'annullamento...la citò in tribunale per danni....
la caccio di casa..

incredibile ma vero...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ù
> 
> un uomo che conosco ha cresciuto insieme a sua moglia una bambina per due anni....senza mai accorgersi che non era la sua...
> l'ha scoperto dopo


Intendevo proprio questo. Non è detto che lo vedrà e lo sentirà. Ma vedrà e sentirà quel che vorrà vedere e sentire.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non noto la differenza tra un tempo ed ora, tranne che *ha allargato notevolmente la lista delle antipatiche.
> *solo che se continua così sono tanto bastian contraria che toccherà difenderlo


Appunto, e senza motivo......


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2012)

ma se cresci una bambina per due anni ...come fai a non sentirla tua comunque?
forse ti allontana il rancore verso la madre ma lei ormai è nel tuo cuore


----------



## Essenove (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> brevemente
> lei rimase incinta e lui la sposò..nascue una bellissima bimba..
> lui lavorava fuori citta...spesso mancava pure tre giorni di fila..
> un giorno qualcuno al paese disse lui che la moglie si intratteneva con un altro...
> ...



Come dicono a Bolzano "Li mortacci sua..."


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se cresci una bambina per due anni ...come fai a non sentirla tua comunque?
> forse ti allontana il rancore verso la madre ma la bambina ormai è nel tuo cuore



lui infatti continua ad amarla è ovvio....
la figlio lo cerca....
ma non ha piu il diritto di vederla....


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lui infatti continua ad amarla è ovvio....
> la figlio lo cerca....
> ma non ha piu il diritto di vederla....


è una doppia beffa, e non so nemmeno qual è la più grave tra averlo tradito e togliergli una figlia che non sarà biologicamente sua ma che lui ha amato come tale.
questo tipo di donne non meritano di essere madri


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una doppia beffa, e non so nemmeno qual è la più grave tra averlo tradito e togliergli una figlia che non sarà biologicamente sua ma che lui ha amato come tale.
> questo tipo di donne non meritano di essere madri


lei avrebbe voluto accollarla al leggittimo padre che ne ha gia 3...
lui la mandò a cag...
lei lo fece sapere a tutto il mondo...


morale della favola..
lui restò con la sua famiglia
l'ex marito ha venduto la casa per poi trasferirsi altrove...
lei rimase sola..nemmeno i genitori la vollero accogliere in casa in un primo momento poi lo fecero....


----------



## Essenove (20 Agosto 2012)

Povera bambina.


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> brevemente
> lei rimase incinta e lui la sposò..nascue una bellissima bimba..
> lui lavorava fuori citta...spesso mancava pure tre giorni di fila..
> un giorno qualcuno al paese disse lui che la moglie si intratteneva con un altro...
> ...


Così, rudemente? Senza neanche un briciolo di, boh?, pietà?


----------



## erab (20 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Così, rudemente? Senza neanche un briciolo di, boh?, pietà?


Se poi lui le pianta due schiaffi non ci si deve scandalizzare


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Così, rudemente? Senza neanche un briciolo di, boh?, pietà?


dico l'ultima cosa..anche perchè non mi sembra argomento del 3d...

lei ha sempre sperato nel suo cuore di stare con l'altro..si è sposata fingendo...e continuava così a vederlo....
quasi quasi era pure sollevata di essere stata scoperta...
credeva che con la sua rivelazione l'altro l'avrebbe accolta nella sua vita e invece l'ha cacciata anche dal suo letto.....

adesso è sola....


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dico l'ultima cosa..anche perchè non mi sembra argomento del 3d...
> 
> lei ha sempre sperato nel suo cuore di stare con l'altro..si è sposata fingendo...e continuava così a vederlo....
> quasi quasi era pure sollevata di essere stata scoperta...
> ...


Si boh. Vabbè. Mi viene da dire che ben le sta, ma è riduttivo. Questo è uno di quei rari casi in cui mi sfuggono le parole. Che gente. Gesù.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> *La perfidia femminile non ha eguali*. Come lo ha scoperto?
> 
> Pare che i test DNA fai da te vadano a ruba. Il mondo é già finito, altro che Maya.
> 
> S*B


la perfidia in genere.
 o vogliamo parlare di quel tipo* che fa uccidere i figli ai padri per vendetta verso le mogli?






ps *tipo di perfidia


----------



## Joey Blow (20 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la perfidia in genere.
> o vogliamo parlare di quel tipo che fa uccidere i figli ai padri per vendetta verso le mogli?


Eh?


----------



## Daniele (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> dico l'ultima cosa..anche perchè non mi sembra argomento del 3d...
> 
> lei ha sempre sperato nel suo cuore di stare con l'altro..si è sposata fingendo...e continuava così a vederlo....
> quasi quasi era pure sollevata di essere stata scoperta...
> ...


Sperando che rimanga sola per sempre questa donna, se lo meriterebbe per quello che ha fatto a quello che era suo marito.


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*La verità*

Io credo che  il conte e chi come lui, usano queste teorie per assolvere in primis se stessi!Adesso non è accettabile ricondurre situazioni borderline come questa a cose che possono accadere,son ragazzi e tutte le cazzate ataviche che leggiamo ogni volta....!Non si tratta di condannare o giudicare si tratta di vedere le cose così come sono,per quello che sono,vederle migliori,equivale a vedere meglio la propria persona,e star meglio con se stessi,assolvo gli altri,non ho nulla da temere io....non funziona così....non può funzionare così!


----------



## Daniele (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo che  il conte e chi come lui, usano queste teorie per assolvere in primis se stessi!Adesso non è accettabile ricondurre situazioni borderline come questa a cose che possono accadere,son ragazzi e tutte le cazzate ataviche che leggiamo ogni volta....!Non si tratta di condannare o giudicare si tratta di vedere le cose così come sono,per quello che sono,vederle migliori,equivale a vedere meglio la propria persona,e star meglio con se stessi,assolvo gli altri,non ho nulla da temere io....non funziona così....non può funzionare così!


Non deve funzionare così!!! ma la gente ci crede, ci crede alle balle che si racconta caro Oscuro e c'è questa bella situazione della autoassoluzione (sai frasi come "devi perdonarti").

Il mondo è di cacca, me ne sto accorgendo sempre di più.


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*Daniele*

Il mondo è di merda perchè conviene a quelli che agiscono di merda,rientrano così in una sorta di normalità,il modo migliore per assolversi e  non avere peli sulla coscienza....!Daniele ci son cascato anche io....mi dicevo tanto succede a tutti..quindi....!Quindi un cazzo,ho capito e mi sono assunto le responsabilità di andare controcorrente....!Cazzo ogni tanto mi pesa e non poco...la mattina però sto in pace con me stesso....!!


----------



## Simy (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mondo è di merda perchè conviene a quelli che agiscono di merda,rientrano così in una sorta di normalità,il modo migliore per assolversi e  non avere peli sulla coscienza....!Daniele ci son cascato anche io....mi dicevo tanto succede a tutti..quindi....!Quindi un cazzo,ho capito e mi sono assunto le responsabilità di andare controcorrente....!Cazzo ogni tanto mi pesa e non poco*...la mattina però sto in pace con me stesso*....!!


:smile:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa conte...tu in base a cosa rispondi di norma , secondo i parametri di altri?
> in secondo luogo non è che digerisca tanto questa visione della donna completamente fuori da ogni cotrollo causa gravidanza:
> sì, succede .ma siamo alla stregua del tizio che si ubriaca e ammazza di botte uno sconosciuto.
> stiamo parlando di gente predisposta, non di donne che ogni giorno hanno gravidanze e partoriscono a milioni avendo a cuore la priorità del piccolo che custodiscono e sentono.
> ...


Rispondo sempre in base a quello che ho vissuto e conosciuto: non secondo i miei parametri di pensiero, ma solo secondo la mia esperienza. Dico cosa penserei di fare io nei panni di quella persona, ma non mi sono mai permesso di giudicare nè gli utenti, nè i loro mariti o mogli.
Non mi interessa se quello che ha fatto sta donna è gravissimo o meno.
A me interessa solo che è successo e vediamo quali sono le strategie per porvi rimedio no?
Sui i miei parametri fidati, nessuno li conosce, essi saltano fuori solo quando tu pensi di avermi convinto a pensarla in un certo modo e invece ti ritrovi uno che agisce in maniera opposta no?
I miei parametri sono qualcosa che muta ogni giorno a seconda e alla luce di nuovi fatti ed esperienze.

Posso dire ad Argos, amico mio, a te è capitata davvero una brutta cosa, tutto lì.

Ma se una persona insiste ok...le dico la penso come te, hai ragione, pur che la pianti di stracciarmi il cazzo no?
Non è sai un partito preso, ma una convinzione...
Almeno sono sicuro che non c'è mai incoerenza tra mio pensiero e azioni...
Ho il tipico pensiero contiano e non l'atipicità di chi poi ti dice...eh ma non fare come me, sai che io faccio le cazzate no?

Bon io le cazzate non le faccio.

Pensarla come la massa, il branco, o un gruppo o una cricca sarebbe solo travisare me stesso.

Tutte cose che spiega benissimo Junger.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> minerva, succede che quando uno fa finta di non capire per n volte di seguito io mollo la pezza
> 
> e sì, succede che ha deciso di isolarsi in un'aurea parentesi riflessiva autoreferenziale (lo ripete ogni tre per due) che dovrebbe metterlo in pace col mondo, ma non manca occasione per lanciare frecciatine malevole


Cioè quali frecciatine?
Ti ho solo detto che non mi piace vedere come giudicate la moglie altrui.
Per te quello che ha fatto sta qui potrà essere anche abominevole, ma dato che tu non detieni l'oggettività di cosa è abominevole o meno, ci andrei un tantino cauta a dire che questa ha bisongi qui e là...
perchè allora uno potrebbe dirti che dietro tutte le tue scopate, ci sono solo insicurezze e bisogno di credere sempre e comunque di essere la più figa del reame. Ma come sai benissimo non è mai così.

Poi ti ho detto che secondo me, agire così non porta mai a nulla di costruttivo.

Come dire...
Perchè tradisci to mario?
E semplice no? Mi so troia.

Ma è diverso che tu lo dica di te stessa, ma immagina che lui, scriva qui di te, dopo aver sventato certe cose e si ritrova a dover leggere di aver sposato o una irrisolta, o na pazza, o na poco di buono ecc..ecc..ecc...
Gli serve tutto ciò? NO.

A se gli serve: a cosa gli serve? A niente...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non noto la differenza tra un tempo ed ora, tranne che ha allargato notevolmente la lista delle antipatiche.
> solo che se continua così sono tanto bastian contraria che toccherà difenderlo



Senti per me qua dentro non ci sono nè simpatiche nè antipatiche.
Semplicemente tutte a giusta distanza dalla mia persona, dalla mia vita e dai miei affari.
In un certo senso e non so dirti quale, ho capito un po' della tua riservatezza e prudenza, nel non mischiare virtuale con reale eh?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io credo che  il conte e chi come lui, usano queste teorie per assolvere in primis se stessi!Adesso non è accettabile ricondurre situazioni borderline come questa a cose che possono accadere,son ragazzi e tutte le cazzate ataviche che leggiamo ogni volta....!Non si tratta di condannare o giudicare si tratta di vedere le cose così come sono,per quello che sono,vederle migliori,equivale a vedere meglio la propria persona,e star meglio con se stessi,assolvo gli altri,non ho nulla da temere io....non funziona così....non può funzionare così!


Ah si?
E quai sarebbero le mie colpe Oscuro?
Le colpe dalle quali mi autoassolvo?
Guarda che a me pare di essermi sempre assunto le mie responsabilità in prima persona.
Oscuro diremo solo che non sono disposto ad assumermi quelle degli altri no?
Come si dice: a ciascuno il suo no?

Sai io mi incazzo solo quando vengo accusato di cose che non ho fatto. No?

Ma se le ho fatte non mi sono mai nascosto dietro ad un dito eh?

Quali sono le mie colpe Oscuro?


----------



## Giulio(40) (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> lei avrebbe voluto accollarla al leggittimo padre che ne ha gia 3...
> lui la mandò a cag...
> lei lo fece sapere a tutto il mondo...
> 
> ...


Ok ok, solo un piccolo dettaglio: se la fedifraga madre della bambina chiama in giudizio l'amante per il mantenimento della bambina il giudice può chiamarlo e fare il tes genetico che se risulta positivo comporta il mantenimento in misura che stabilirà il giudice medesimo in base al reddito e ai carichi famigliari. L'importante è che il marito abbia chiesto e ottenuto il disconscimento entro sei mesi, mi pare, dal momento che è venuto a conoscienza e denunciato il fatto. Poi il marito tradito non può chiedere l'annullamento del matrimonio, ma la separazione e il successivo divorzio per colpa. Le due cose: separazione per colpa e disconoscimento della figlia permettono alla madre fedifraga di chiamare l'amante, padre biologico della figlia al mantenimento. Infine, il tradito non poteva mettere la moglie e la figlia fuori casa fintantoché il padre biologico non venisse riconosciuto e chiamato al mantenimento della figlia illegittima. I figli illegittimi hanno comunque gli stessi diritti dei figli legittimi. 
Se la fedifraga avesse subito preso un avvocato col cavolo che andava fuori casa prima della sentenza del tribunale su chi dovesse  mantenere la minore.

Almeno questo io credo. Ma ritengo di essere nel giusto.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non deve funzionare così!!! ma la gente ci crede, ci crede alle balle che si racconta caro Oscuro e c'è questa bella situazione della autoassoluzione (sai frasi come "devi perdonarti").
> 
> Il mondo è di cacca, me ne sto accorgendo sempre di più.


Daniele le persone tendono a credere la verità che meno fa male a loro no?
Cosa preferisci?
Un Daniele ti ho tradito perchè so sta na scema o un Daniele ti ho perfino tradito pur de liberarmi di te?
O vuoi un ti ho tradito perchè sei un mona psicopatico? Eh?

Un conto è autoassolversi, un conto è farsi giudici altrui no?
Ti ricordi? 
Io sono come Goering al processo di Norimberga...
Cioè dico ok...tu mi giudichi per crimini contro l'umanità ok...vero si...verissimo sono responsabile di quell' eccidio...
Ma
Devo farmi giudicare da quelli che hanno sganciato le atomiche ad Hiroshima e Nagasaki?
Dico a loro...prima di fare i conti in tasca a me guardate voi stessi no?

Ah ma noi siamo i vincitoeri e i più forti...
Ah ma è questa la verità?
Bon mi suicido per non dare a voi la possibilità di condannarmi all'impiccagione.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Ok ok, solo un piccolo dettaglio: se la fedifraga madre della bambina chiama in giudizio l'amante per il mantenimento della bambina il giudice può chiamarlo e fare il tes genetico che se risulta positivo comporta il mantenimento in misura che stabilirà il giudice medesimo in base al reddito e ai carichi famigliari. L'importante è che il marito abbia chiesto e ottenuto il disconscimento entro sei mesi, mi pare, dal momento che è venuto a conoscienza e denunciato il fatto. Poi il marito tradito non può chiedere l'annullamento del matrimonio, ma la separazione e il successivo divorzio per colpa. Le due cose: separazione per colpa e disconoscimento della figlia permettono alla madre fedifraga di chiamare l'amante, padre biologico della figlia al mantenimento. Infine, il tradito non poteva mettere la moglie e la figlia fuori casa fintantoché il padre biologico non venisse riconosciuto e chiamato al mantenimento della figlia illegittima. I figli illegittimi hanno comunque gli stessi diritti dei figli legittimi.
> Se la fedifraga avesse subito preso un avvocato col cavolo che andava fuori casa prima della sentenza del tribunale su chi dovesse  mantenere la minore.
> 
> Almeno questo io credo. Ma ritengo di essere nel giusto.



non so bene cosa sia accaduto legalmente......
so solo che lei vive con i suoi...e l'altro con la sua famiglia...


----------



## erab (20 Agosto 2012)

Non credo che Argos sia interessato ai rapporti interpersonali attualmente in essere nel forum.
Sarebbe rispettoso continuare la discussione che sta nascendo in un altro thread.


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Rispondo sempre in base a quello che ho vissuto e conosciuto: non secondo i miei parametri di pensiero, ma solo secondo la mia esperienza. *Dico cosa penserei di fare io nei panni di quella persona, ma non mi sono mai permesso di giudicare nè gli utenti, nè i loro mariti o mogli.
> Non mi interessa se quello che ha fatto sta donna è gravissimo o meno.
> A me interessa solo che è successo e vediamo quali sono le strategie per porvi rimedio no*?
> Sui i miei parametri fidati, nessuno li conosce, essi saltano fuori solo quando tu pensi di avermi convinto a pensarla in un certo modo e invece ti ritrovi uno che agisce in maniera opposta no?
> ...


in effetti questo è vero...
perchè accanendoci contro di lei mica lo aiutiamo
pure a me diedero fastidio i commenti e i giudizi poco carini nei confronti di mio marito....perchè in effetti fino a quando sei tu a dare dello stronzo a tuo marito è un conto quando lo senti dagli altri è diverso

ma

nel forum se decidi di raccontare la tua storia è inevitabile dare addosso a chi ha sbagliato..in questo caso lei..
magari certi appellativi si possono pure evitare concordo...
però non puoi pretendere che gli utenti si astengano dal commentare il suo atteggiamento...
specie in questo caso

perchè fosse stato un tradimento come tanti magari a parte qualcuno altri l'avrebbero persino difesa....
qui un po tutti a parte due o tre(e ringrazia che stermy è in ferie)propendono per il perdono e per la pace della famiglia...no???

è il caso in se che ha scosso le lingue e gli animi di tutti....


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> in effetti questo è vero...
> perchè accanendoci contro di lei mica lo aiutiamo
> pure a me diedero fastidio i commenti e i giudizi poco carini nei confronti di mio marito....perchè in effetti fino a quando sei tu a dare dello stronzo a tuo marito è un conto quando lo senti dagli altri è diverso
> 
> ...


Si ne convengo questo è un tipico caso di tradimento atipico.
Ma avrò o no il diritto di dire che non mi piacciono leggere certe cose o certi atteggiamenti no?
O deve sempre essere uno scrive na roba e tutti gli altri dietro con ti quoto, quoto e approvo?

Mi auguro che Argos ci stia scagando e sia là a sistemare con sua moglie...
Io al suo posto comunque non posterei più qui dentro, dati i risultati ottenuti...
Un rapporto tra moglie e marito è sempre delicato e complesso...è atipicissimo perchè unico...

Si ok...il comportamento di questa signora non è dei migliori...soprattutto verso sè stessa...
Ma è pur sempre la signora di un nostro utente appena iscritto.

Noto ancora una volta che non riesco bene a spiegarmi e che non si coglie il mio punto di osservazione che volevo asettico e non coinvolto...

Ma ti ringrazio di avermi fatto riflettere!


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ne convengo questo è un tipico caso di tradimento atipico.
> Ma avrò o no il diritto di dire che non mi piacciono leggere certe cose o certi atteggiamenti no?
> O deve sempre essere uno scrive na roba e tutti gli altri dietro con ti quoto, quoto e approvo?
> 
> ...


questo a prescindere da tutto me lo auguro anche io.....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ne convengo questo è un tipico caso di tradimento atipico.
> *Ma avrò o no il diritto di dire che non mi piacciono leggere certe cose o certi atteggiamenti no?
> O deve sempre essere uno scrive na roba e tutti gli altri dietro con ti quoto, quoto e approvo?*
> 
> ...



*certo, lo stesso diritto che hanno gli altri*

a me non piace leggere che una donna incinta  assume certi atteggiamenti, e lo dico

perchè devo sentirmi dire da te che non dovrei esprimere questo mio punto di vista e sentirmi augurare di essere scoperta da mio marito e quant'altro?

ma ti rendi conto di quello che scrivi e di come ti contraddici ad ogni post?

non vuoi leggere di gruppi, amici e cricche varie che si autoquotano e si sostengono (cattiverie gratuite e infondate) e tu stai lì a fare la stessa cosa con annuccia


Conte, cresci, va.....


----------



## Annuccia (20 Agosto 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *certo, lo stesso diritto che hanno gli altri*
> 
> a me non piace leggere che una donna incinta  assume certi atteggiamenti, e lo dico
> 
> ...


non ho capito....


----------



## geko (20 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa conte...tu in base a cosa rispondi di norma , secondo i parametri di altri?
> * in secondo luogo non è che digerisca tanto questa visione della donna completamente fuori da ogni cotrollo causa gravidanza:*
> sì, succede .ma siamo alla stregua del tizio che si ubriaca e ammazza di botte uno sconosciuto.
> stiamo parlando di gente predisposta, non di donne che ogni giorno hanno gravidanze e partoriscono a milioni avendo a cuore la priorità del piccolo che custodiscono e sentono.
> ...


Io la penso come te e, francamente, non me la sento affatto di giustificarla... Tutt'altro. Dicevo soltanto che però potrebbe non essere una cosa da ridurre ad un: "tua moglie è una stronza". Forse questa donna ha seriamente bisogno d'aiuto. Forse. 
C'est tout.


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io la penso come te e, francamente, non me la sento affatto di giustificarla... Tutt'altro. Dicevo soltanto che però potrebbe non essere una cosa da ridurre ad un: "tua moglie è una stronza". Forse questa donna ha seriamente bisogno d'aiuto. Forse.
> C'est tout.


al solito, da pessima utente, non ho minimamente preso in considerazione il fatto che si possa "aiutare" qualcuno in situazioni del genere.
dovendo rivolgermi al marito lo pregherei soltanto di pensare a questi due figli che hanno già una madre del genere, che almeno lui abbia la testa sul collo nei loro riguardi.
non si può fare altro che muoversi in funzione loro tutelandoli e tutelandosi


----------



## geko (20 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> al solito, da pessima utente, non ho minimamente preso in considerazione il fatto che si possa "aiutare" qualcuno in situazioni del genere.
> dovendo rivolgermi al marito lo pregherei soltanto di pensare a questi due figli che hanno già una madre del genere, che almeno lui abbia la testa sul collo nei loro riguardi.
> *non si può fare altro che muoversi in funzione loro tutelandoli e tutelandosi*


Questo assolutamente. 
Per quanto invece attiene a consigli utili sulla_ salute_ dell'individuo e della coppia... Boh. 
Io non saprei pronunciarmi in maniera asettica e, passionalmente, sarei portato anch'io a dire "tua moglie è una stronza". Visto che è già stato detto, taccio.


----------



## Giulio(40) (20 Agosto 2012)

Io scusate, mi sto facendo delle grasse risate. Ma noooooooooooo!! non è che mi sono rincoglionito come certo dirà ora l'oracolo* oscuro*... no! Il fatto è che è arrivato un certo Argo, ha scritto un componimentino che a leggerlo bene ha anche del piccante (la moglie incinta di chi? come ha sottolineato farfalla più volte) poi un ripassino dove ci diceva che a bordi piscina piascina sta chiarendo con la fedifraga e poi... abbiamo fatto tutto da soli... masturbazioni mentali a sfare. 

Io non  so perché ma ho la sensazione che siamo stati presi tutti per il sederino in un caldo meriggio agostano e se non ci si ferma con questo topic arriviamo a Natale.


Sproloqui senili, i miei?


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*No*

No giulio,le solite cazzate tranquillo!:up:


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Io scusate, mi sto facendo delle grasse risate. Ma noooooooooooo!! non è che mi sono rincoglionito come certo dirà ora l'oracolo* oscuro*... no! Il fatto è che è arrivato un certo Argo, ha scritto un componimentino che a leggerlo bene ha anche del piccante (la moglie incinta di chi? come ha sottolineato farfalla più volte) poi un ripassino dove ci diceva che a bordi piscina piascina sta chiarendo con la fedifraga e poi... abbiamo fatto tutto da soli... masturbazioni mentali a sfare.
> 
> Io non so perché ma ho la sensazione che siamo stati presi tutti per il sederino in un caldo meriggio agostano e se non ci si ferma con questo topic arriviamo a Natale.
> 
> ...


guarda, è una sensazione che ho per l'80% dei messaggi sul confessionale, ma ci sta che si possa parlare di un argomento ipotetico.
se c'è chi si diverte con così poco perché non collaborare? son così generosa


----------



## Giulio(40) (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No giulio,le solite cazzate tranquillo!:up:


fra amici quando uno fa un piacere all'altro si dice 'avanzi una bevuta'... Fra noi due cosa dovrei dire che avanzi?... vediamo se indovini...


Esatto! hai indovinato!! un bel 'ma va affan...':rotfl:


----------



## ale (20 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda, è una sensazione che ho per l'80% dei messaggi sul confessionale, ma ci sta che si possa parlare di un argomento ipotetico.
> se c'è chi si diverte con così poco perché non collaborare? son così generosa



impeccabile nella sua classe.
anche una caduta diventa un passo di danza.


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*giulio*

Dai che era divertente su!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Giulio(40) (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che era divertente su!!!:rotfl:



effettivamente ci siamo appassionati. Poi a un certo punto mi sono detto: ma qui Argo dov'è finito? Se ha fatto tanto per stimolare la nostra comprensione e solidarietà -riuscendoci, pare- , magari un aggiornamentino o una condivisione... Invece niente! ci ha lasciati qui a spennarci da soli.


Pensa che ha fatto si che si siano mandati a fare in culo anche due sconosciuti come te e me.

Ebbravo Argo!!


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si però siamo 2-1 per te.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Giulio(40) (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si però siamo 2-1 per te.....!:rotfl:


No! sei in vantaggio tu. Io ho preso quasi tutti scappellotti... Sai com'è! ho pagato il noviziato.

Un pò come quando in una officina assumono un apprendista e lo mandano a prendere in magazzino il sottopancia del tornio? la sai?


----------



## oscuro (20 Agosto 2012)

*Bè*

Bè hai pagato un certo noviziato...anche noi siamo dei cazzoni però...!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Agosto 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> No! sei in vantaggio tu. Io ho preso quasi tutti scappellotti... Sai com'è! ho pagato il noviziato.
> 
> Un pò come quando in una officina assumono un apprendista e lo mandano a prendere in magazzino il sottopancia del tornio? la sai?


ahahahahahahahaha...no so quella della squadra a controllo numerico...ahahahaah


----------



## Giulio(40) (20 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè hai pagato un certo noviziato...anche noi siamo dei cazzoni però...!




ahimè!



ma ci rifaremo, giuro che al prossimo caso dal 'Romanzo popolare' (vecchio film con Toniazzi) indago di più!


----------



## Giulio(40) (20 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahaha...no so quella della squadra a controllo numerico...ahahahaah


Il sottopancia del tornio era una base di ghisa di quasi un quintale da portare fuori dal magazzino mentre i vecchi meccanici ti mandano a portarla qua e la.

E' stata la mia fortuna. Dopo un' ora che giravo con quel pezzo di ghisa capii che dovevo cambiare mestiere e farmi furbo.:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (20 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> al solito, da pessima utente, non ho minimamente preso in considerazione il fatto che si possa "aiutare" qualcuno in situazioni del genere.
> dovendo rivolgermi al marito lo pregherei soltanto di pensare a questi due figli che hanno già una madre del genere, che almeno lui abbia la testa sul collo nei loro riguardi.
> non si può fare altro che muoversi in funzione loro tutelandoli e tutelandosi


:umile::umile::umile:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Agosto 2012)

Scusate ma nessuno nota che il sig. ARgos non scrive più....
non vorrei sia andato " a buttarsi in mare" .....
Io temo che sia un pochino disorientato e avesse bisogno di un appoggio morale per poter vedere la faccenda sotto un altro punto di vista....
Io sono imperfetta e piena di difetti ma se c'è da sostenere qualcuno in una situazione difficile non cerco altri motivi perdeprimerlo/la....


----------



## точтовыхотитеу (21 Agosto 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti
> Ho una storia molto simile a kgb1971, solo che la mia è fresca fresca, cercherò di essere breve. Ho 37 anni sono sposato da 11 dopo 6 anni di fidanzamento non certo homo di primo pelo. Ho una meravigliosa bambina di 5 anni che stravede per il suo papà ed un altra femminuccia in arrivo. La favola della famiglia felice del quale mi sono sempre vantato ė crollata due giorni fa al primo giorno di vacanze al mare. Mi accorgo che mia moglie sta sempre incollata al cellulare ( la conosco da tanto e non ė sua abitudine), addirittura se lo porta anche in bagni mentre si fa la doccia, e lo mette sempre in vibrazione, mi sono sempre rifiutato di sbirciare tre le sua cose cellulare compreso perché avevo una fiducia in lei che nemmeno immaginate. 1+1 fa due, mi decido di controllare questo suo telefono in un momento di distrazione, un nome femminile è insistente ( ovviamente per camuffare il vero nome), apro la chat dei messaggio e mi tremano le mani, mi viene da piangere solo a raccontarvelo, leggo delle cose che non auguro mai  a nessuno di leggere. In una frazione di secondo le mie certezze si disintegrano, mi sento sospeso nel vuoto, non sono bravo a scrivere ma chi ci è passato può capirmi.  Cerco di raccogliere i cocci, abbiamo una figlia piccola ed una in arrivo, non devo farla soffrire o discutere davanti a lei, appena soli le chiedo perché sta così tanto attaccata al cellulare, mi risponde che naviga in internet, a questo punto le dico che ho letto tutti i messaggi e che ho scoperto tutto. Le ho fatto sicuramente andare di traverso la colazione, è sbiancata. Cerco di rimanere tranquillo, non la offendo, ascolto quello che medice senza interromperla, mi dice che è stato solo una scappatella se la tira dietro da un paio di mesi, è un suo collega, sposato da un anno, le ha fatto un non so quale lavaggio del cervello e lei è cascata. Non ho avuto il coraggio di chiederle se l'ha scopato, perchè penso che la risposta mi avrebbe ucciso all'istante. Tutt'ora non lo so, e non lo voglio nemmeno sapere. Mi chiede scusa, per lei è stata solo una grande cazzata, solo un momento di debolezza. Esisto solo io nella sua vita, siamo cresciuti insieme e fino alla vecchiaia dobbiamo arrivare insieme, così dice. Non avevo più parole. Le ho ricordato, se mai se ne fosse accorta che è incita di 5 mesi, e abbiamo una bambina di 5 anni che stravede per noi, ha capito. Mi dice  che chiuderà qualsiasi rapporto con l'altro, me lo giura.
> Non so che fare, sono rimasto tanto tempo da solo per cercare di metabolizzare e reimpostare il mio futuro, tutte le certezze sono crollate, la persona di cui più mi fidavo nella vita (forse nemmeno dei mie genitori mi sono mai fidato tanto), mi ha tradito,ma oltr il tradimento fisico, quello che mi fa più male è quello mentale. Ho pensato a tutte le volte, negli ultimi due mesi, che tornava a casa sempre con il sorriso, con un bacio per me e la nostra piccola, quando contente si sedeva a tavola e mi faceva i complimenti per la cena che le avevo preparato, il giocare insieme sul tappeto con la nostra piccola, e raccontarle una storia per farla addormentare. Mi sono sentito una merda. Non c'è aggettivo che può descrivere questa situazione. Ma con che faccia........con che cuore........ti dovresti sentire una merda anche solo a toccare nostra figlia. 20 giorni fa siamo anche andati a fare la morfologica e ci piangevano gli occhi vedere nostra figlia muoversi dentro la tua pancia, ma con quale coraggio........questa cosa mi ha devastato.
> Siamo al quarto giorno di ferie, non le rivolgo nemmeno più la parola perché mi da fastidio anche guidata. Ho ancora 13 giorni di ferie davanti, ci rimango solo per mia figlia che si diverte un modo, lo vedo dai soi occhi, ma dentro vorrei urlare e scappata, piango spesso in bagno come un bambino, ma è l'unico modo per scaricare la tensione, altrimenti impazzirei. Non mi fido più di lei, non è una frase fatta, ma sono stato ingannato e preso in giro da l'ultima persona sulla terra che avrei mai pensato lo potesse fare. Mi separerei all'istante. Non riesco nemmeno ad immaginare a continuare una vita con lei, mi sentirei perennemente ingannato, preso in giro, ha tradito la mia fiducia. Come faccio a stare tranquillo dietro ai suoi sorrisi? Devo passare una vita a leggere il suo cellulare? A leggerle le mail? Ma che vita è?
> ...


mi dispiace tanto, questo male si affievolirà e passerà con il tempo, un poco per volta andrà meglio


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Caro Argos ho vissuto anche io un'esperienza molto simile alla tua e leggendo il tuo post ho riprovato il dolore dei primi giorni.....
mi permetto di darti due suggerimenti: fai fare il test di paternità perchè è giusto che tu sappia le cose come stannno veramente, non puoi vivere con questo dubbio e manco puoi aspettare altri 4 mesi con i peggiori pensieri; vedi se ci sono le basi per ricostruire/recuperare il rapporto con tua moglie e cercate di parlare, parlare, parlare ... nel mio caso ha aiutato molto.

il tradimento in gravidanza è un trauma doppio rispetto al classico tradimento. nel mio caso mia moglie aveva perso la testa per l'altro di cui si era innamorata ecc. ecc. .....  ora le cose sono rientrate e vanno meglio anche se ancora non posso dire di esserne uscito del tutto perchè penso spesso al passato e non riesco a scacciare i brutti pensieri che mi assalgono.


----------



## Diletta (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Caro Argos ho vissuto anche io un'esperienza molto simile alla tua e leggendo il tuo post ho riprovato il dolore dei primi giorni.....
> mi permetto di darti due suggerimenti: fai fare il test di paternità perchè è giusto che tu sappia le cose come stannno veramente, non puoi vivere con questo dubbio e manco puoi aspettare altri 4 mesi con i peggiori pensieri; vedi se ci sono le basi per ricostruire/recuperare il rapporto con tua moglie e cercate di parlare, parlare, parlare ... nel mio caso ha aiutato molto.
> 
> il tradimento in gravidanza è un trauma doppio rispetto al classico tradimento. nel mio caso mia moglie aveva perso la testa per l'altro di cui si era innamorata ecc. ecc. .....  ora le cose sono rientrate e vanno meglio anche se *ancora non posso dire di esserne uscito del tutto *perchè penso spesso al passato e non riesco a scacciare i brutti pensieri che mi assalgono.



...ma se ne esce mai del tutto?


----------



## Zod (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la perfidia in genere.
> o vogliamo parlare di quel tipo* che fa uccidere i figli ai padri per vendetta verso le mogli?
> 
> 
> ...


Uccidere é un reato punito dalla legge. A parte il caso recente di quel padre già noto per disturbi mentali, che ha fatto scomparire le figlie e poi si é suicidato, non ne ricordo altri. 

Invece se fai una ricerca su google scoprirai che i laboratori per il test del Dna non risentono della crisi, e che il 33% di chi vi si rivolge scopre di non essere l'effettivo padre del bambino. Con meno di 200 Euro si puó fare il test.

La perfidia maschile é basata sulla violenza pura, punita dalla legge. La perfidia femminile é basata sul calcolo puro, che la legge non punisce.

I recenti casi di cronaca di violenza degli uomini sulle donne sono da addebitare anche ad una legge notoriamente ingiusta. Se un uomo, dopo essere stato tradito, si vede togliere anche figli, casa, futuro, e non é una persona ragionevole, ovvero se lo si mette nella condizione di non aver piú nulla da perdere, allora puó arrivare a compiere l'irreparabile. Depressione post abbandono, paragonabile alla depressione post parto.

S*B


----------



## Annuccia (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Caro Argos ho vissuto anche io un'esperienza molto simile alla tua e leggendo il tuo post ho riprovato il dolore dei primi giorni.....
> mi permetto di darti due suggerimenti: fai fare il test di paternità perchè è giusto che tu sappia le cose come stannno veramente, non puoi vivere con questo dubbio e manco puoi aspettare altri 4 mesi con i peggiori pensieri; vedi se ci sono le basi per ricostruire/recuperare il rapporto con tua moglie e cercate di parlare, parlare, parlare ... nel mio caso ha aiutato molto.
> 
> il tradimento in gravidanza è un trauma doppio rispetto al classico tradimento. *nel mio caso mia moglie aveva perso la testa per l'altro di cui si era innamorata ecc. ecc. ..... * ora le cose sono rientrate e vanno meglio anche se ancora non posso dire di esserne uscito del tutto perchè penso spesso al passato e non riesco a scacciare i brutti pensieri che mi assalgono.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


>


annuccia, purtroppo per me lei si era innamorata dell'altro e solo ora dopo mesi ha capito la cazzata fatta!!!!!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2012)

Certo che scoparsi una donna incinta di un altro dev'essere ben strano. Immagino ci sia a chi piace, però.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> annuccia, purtroppo per me lei si era innamorata dell'altro e *solo ora dopo mesi ha capito la cazzata fatta!!!!!*


*


l'importante è questo...
vai avanti allora senza lasciarti assalire dai brutti pensieri...*


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> l'importante è questo...
> vai avanti allora senza lasciarti assalire dai brutti pensieri...[/B]


si speriamo bene.... ma non è facile riuscire a non pesare più a quello che è successo....


----------



## Niko74 (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> annuccia, purtroppo per me lei si era innamorata dell'altro e solo ora *dopo mesi* ha capito la cazzata fatta!!!!!


Troppo poco per dire che abbia davvero capito di aver fatto una cazzata.....stai all'erta


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Bò*

Concepisci un figlio che dovrebbe essere un atto d'amore,perdi la testa per un altro uomo,ci scopi in stato interessante,e dopo mesi capisci la cazzata............!NO io continuo a dire che qualcosa non và.....!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Concepisci un figlio che dovrebbe essere un atto d'amore,perdi la testa per un altro uomo,ci scopi in stato interessante,e dopo mesi capisci la cazzata............!NO io continuo a dire che qualcosa non và.....!


è vero tante cose non vanno..... tante cose non sono concepibili ed inaccettabili...... 
ma a fatto avvenuto qual'è la soluzione?


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Ecco*

La soluzione?Per incominciare non prendersi in giro,poi per una soluzione di CONVENIENZA si trova sempre il tempo...se è quello che si vuole!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è vero tante cose non vanno..... tante cose non sono concepibili ed inaccettabili......
> ma a fatto avvenuto qual'è la soluzione?


In un certo senso, è come il classicissimo tradimento in una coppia sposata con figli, solo al cubo. Quindi, la soluzione è la stessa, ma al cubo. Se perdoni sarà un gran perdono al cubo, se viceversa no, sarà un grande scazzo al cubo.


----------



## Zod (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è vero tante cose non vanno..... tante cose non sono concepibili ed inaccettabili......
> ma a fatto avvenuto qual'è la soluzione?


Il male minore. Hai tutta la mia stima.

S*B


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In un certo senso, è come il classicissimo tradimento in una coppia sposata con figli, solo al cubo. Quindi, la soluzione è la stessa, ma al cubo. Se perdoni sarà un gran perdono al cubo, se viceversa no, sarà un grande scazzo al cubo.


hai perfetamente ragione in quello che scrivi.
ora, dopo lo scotto, stiamo cercando di ricosrtruire/recuperare la storia anche se non non è facile visto quello che è successo.


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai perfetamente ragione in quello che scrivi.
> ora, dopo lo scotto, stiamo cercando di ricosrtruire/recuperare la storia anche se non non è facile visto quello che è successo.


Lo immagino bene. Io non so neanche immaginarmi come reagirei, francamente. Un conto è un tradimento "standard", diciamo. Non sono un santo io stesso, figurati. Ma così sarebbe alzare il livello un po' troppo, sai com'è. Che dirti: coraggio.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Lo immagino bene. Io non so neanche immaginarmi come reagirei, francamente. Un conto è un tradimento "standard", diciamo. Non sono un santo io stesso, figurati. Ma così sarebbe alzare il livello un po' troppo, sai com'è. Che dirti: coraggio.



e ce ne vuole davvero tanto....


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo che scoparsi una donna incinta di un altro dev'essere ben strano. Immagino ci sia a chi piace, però.


per me è...inconcepibile.


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Concepisci un figlio che dovrebbe essere un atto d'amore,perdi la testa per un altro uomo,ci scopi in stato interessante,e dopo mesi capisci la cazzata............!NO io continuo a dire che qualcosa non và.....!





oscuro ha detto:


> La soluzione?Per incominciare non prendersi in giro,poi per una soluzione di CONVENIENZA si trova sempre il tempo...se è quello che si vuole!



io continuo ad essere d'accordo...ci sono cose che per me sono inconcepibili....e questa è una di quelle....


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io continuo ad essere d'accordo...ci sono cose che per me sono inconcepibili....e questa è una di quelle....


simy anche io dico che sono Inconcepibili..... ma assodato ciò come si va avanti? come si può ricostruire in questi casi?


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> simy anche io dico che sono Inconcepibili..... ma assodato ciò come si va avanti? come si può ricostruire in questi casi?


per come la vedo io ricostruire in questi casi è molto difficile.... 
un figlio secondo me unisce se il rapporto funziona....ma se ci sono delle "crepe" l'arrivo di un figlio lo distrugge.
io ti auguro di cuore di riuscire a perdonare tua moglie...dovete lavorare in due e dovete dare il massimo entrambi


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

*Uhmmm*



Joey Blow ha detto:


> Certo che scoparsi una donna incinta di un altro dev'essere ben strano. Immagino ci sia a chi piace, però.


Non penso che "la cosa" si sia arrampicata al nono mese...

Ben che vada una donna inizia a gonfiare il pancino dopo il terzo.

blu


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Ascolta*

Ascolta,io sono sicero e ti dico quello che penso!Per come la vedo io non c'è soluzione,una donna che agisce in questo modo,non prova amore per te,per cui la parola ricostruire la trovo inutile in casi del genere!Ho molto rispetto per la tua sofferenza,sarà dirissima,poi la scelta che farete può essere qualunque,ma l'amore è un'altra cosa....!


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,io sono sicero e ti dico quello che penso!Per come la vedo io non c'è soluzione,una donna che agisce in questo modo,non prova amore per te,per cui la parola ricostruire la trovo inutile in casi del genere!Ho molto rispetto per la tua sofferenza,sarà dirissima,poi la scelta che farete può essere qualunque,ma l'amore è un'altra cosa....!


L'amore è un'altra cosa... è vero....
ricostruire è inutile? forse si, forse si lasceranno comunque...o forse avranno talmente tanta forza da andare avanti..questo noi non possiamo saperlo!

resta il fatto che io da donna...non riesco a giustificarla....


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non penso che "la cosa" si sia arrampicata al nono mese...
> 
> Ben che vada una donna inizia a gonfiare il pancino dopo il terzo.
> 
> blu


Vabbè, ma se anche fosse durata, chessò, fino al sesto mese, la panza ci sarebbe stata eccome. Che poi a qualcuno in effetti piace, se vai su siti porno ne trovi di incinte. Il mondo è meno bello perchè vario.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,io sono sicero e ti dico quello che penso!Per come la vedo io non c'è soluzione,una donna che agisce in questo modo,non prova amore per te,per cui la parola ricostruire la trovo inutile in casi del genere!Ho molto rispetto per la tua sofferenza,sarà dirissima,poi la scelta che farete può essere qualunque,ma l'amore è un'altra cosa....!


Quoto


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Joey*

Guarda io sono stato uno senza scrupoli...ma farmi una incinta mai.....potrei prendere in considerazione a fatica il secondo canale....ma insomma....solo per sfregio dai!!


----------



## Joey Blow (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda io sono stato uno senza scrupoli...ma farmi una incinta mai.....potrei prendere in considerazione a fatica il secondo canale....ma insomma....solo per sfregio dai!!



Io manco quello, ed è piuttosto significativo. Era solo pour parler.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma se anche fosse durata, chessò, fino al sesto mese, la panza ci sarebbe stata eccome. Che poi a qualcuno in effetti piace, se vai su siti porno ne trovi di incinte. Il mondo è meno bello perchè vario.


No Joey io intendevo che talvolta non ci si accorge che la donna è in dolce attesa sin quando la panciotta non lievita.

Poi se c'è gente cosi' malata da eccitarsi davanti ad un'immagine tenera e intoccabile come questa;bhe' comprendo perche' il mondo stia andando a rotoli...


p.s il ginecologo mi consiglio' rapporti rapporti rapporti sino alla fine della gravidanza di lei.


blu


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda io sono stato uno senza scrupoli...ma farmi una incinta mai.....potrei prendere in considerazione a fatica il secondo canale....ma insomma....solo per sfregio dai!!


Ma un uomo forse forse lo posso anche capire. Della serie pur di trombare va bene anche una incinta.
Ma una donna, da donna ti dico che è inconcepibile e quando Chiara scriveva che questa donna ha bisogno d'aiuto io la capisco. Non era una critica ma un dato di fatto. Devi avere un problema di fondo per riuscire a fare sesso con un uomo ed essere incinta di tuo marito.......


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Non penso che "la cosa" si sia arrampicata al nono mese...
> 
> Ben che vada una donna inizia a gonfiare il pancino dopo il terzo.
> 
> blu


nel mio caso la storia con l'altro è stata chiusa al secondo mese di gravidanza.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Ma*

Io ne facevo una questione concettuale....mi disturba il concetto di donna incinta che tromba....ma io sono"ANTICO"e "RIGIDO"!!!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nel mio caso la storia con l'altro è stata chiusa al secondo mese di gravidanza.


Probabilmente il mese in cui si è accorta di aspettare veramente un bambino!

Non voglio difenderla he ma ci sta' anche questa visione no?

Comunque sia il tradimento di per se' mi sta sulla punta e come dice Stermi è la penetrazione che ci frega!


blu


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *Probabilmente il mese in cui si è accorta di aspettare veramente un bambino!
> 
> *Non voglio difenderla he ma ci sta' anche questa visione no?
> 
> ...


Quoto
Dopodichè da analizzare ci sarebbe perchè cercare un figlio quando si è in un momento di totale confusione


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Dopodichè da analizzare ci sarebbe perchè cercare un figlio quando si è in un momento di totale confusione


Una volta la veterinaria mi disse: ve blu guarda che ai cani femmina capita come alle donne,fanno delle gravidanze isteriche perche' è una questione psicologica;il desiderio di avere un cucciolo diventa cosi' grande...

Oppure piu' egoisticamente si spera che sia la soluzione ai nostri problemi.

Oppure è capitato.

Oppure è stato il marito ad aver questa voglia di diventare padre.

Oppure oppure oppure...

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Probabilmente il mese in cui si è accorta di aspettare veramente un bambino!
> 
> Non voglio difenderla he ma ci sta' anche questa visione no?
> 
> ...


per un mese hanno continuato a vedersi nonostante fosse incinta poi è stato chiuso perchè ho scopeto il tutto!


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Oppure*

Oppure un cazzo,oppure giochi con la vita del tuo patner,e giochi con la vita di un figlio che nascerà con questi scheletri nell'armadio....!!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per un mese hanno continuato a vedersi nonostante fosse incinta poi è stato chiuso perchè ho scopeto il tutto!


Quindi dici che sarebbe durato il "tran tran" con il tipo se non ti fossi accorto di nulla?


blu


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quindi dici che sarebbe durato il "tran tran" con il tipo se non ti fossi accorto di nulla?
> 
> 
> blu


secondo me si


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

*E no scusa*



oscuro ha detto:


> Oppure un cazzo,oppure giochi con la vita del tuo patner,e giochi con la vita di un figlio che nascerà con questi scheletri nell'armadio....!!


Oscuro gli scheletri saranno ben i suoi!

Il pargolo non ha grosse colpe direi.Poi il giocare con la vita delle persone e riempire il mondo di inutili apparenze è la regola del tradimento no?

blu


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Quindi dici che sarebbe durato il "tran tran" con il tipo se non ti fossi accorto di nulla?
> 
> 
> blu


questo non lo posso dire....  però una delle cose che mi da il tormento è il pensare che (durante qule mese) neanche l'arrivo di un bambino da lei voluto è servito a farle troncare la storia!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questo non lo posso dire....  però una delle cose che mi da il tormento è il pensare che (durante qule mese) neanche l'arrivo di un bambino da lei voluto è servito a farle troncare la storia!!!


e a questo aggiungo che leggendo le mail che si scrivevano ho capito che lei si era innamorata di lui!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me si


Gia' ,anche n.r che ha preso il posto di Argus Arus Agrus (come si chiama?) come prima cosa ha sottolineato che sua moglie aveva perso la testa, sbaglio?...


blu


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Blu*

Insomma.....il pargolo non nascera sotto i migliori auspici!Giocare con la vita altrui è pessimo,ma giocare con il futuro di un figlio....lasciamo stare!


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e a questo aggiungo che leggendo le mail che si scrivevano ho capito che lei si era innamorata di lui!





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Gia' ,anche n.r che ha preso il posto di Argus Arus Agrus (come si chiama?) come prima cosa ha sottolineato che sua moglie aveva perso la testa, sbaglio?...
> 
> 
> blu


meglio che taccio perchè mi è venuto un pensiero cattivissimo


----------



## Annuccia (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> meglio che taccio perchè mi è venuto un pensiero cattivissimo



forse è uguale al mio...


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda io sono stato uno senza scrupoli...ma farmi una incinta mai.....potrei prendere in considerazione a fatica il secondo canale....ma insomma....solo per sfregio dai!!


Madonna Oscù...mi sono raccapricciata sulla sedia...Dio santo...che...che...grezzo!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e a questo aggiungo che leggendo le mail che si scrivevano ho capito che lei si era innamorata di lui!


loro lavoravano nello stesso ufficio ed erano diventati molto amici ma ninete di più....... poi lui è stato trasferito in un altra sede e da li è scoppiato il tutto.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Tebe*

E non son sicuro ci riuscirei.....forse si però.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> meglio che taccio perchè mi è venuto un pensiero cattivissimo


per me puoi dirlo se sto qui è per ascoltare i vostri commenti / suggerimenti.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> loro lavoravano nello stesso ufficio ed erano diventati molto amici ma ninete di più....... poi lui è stato trasferito in un altra sede e da li è scoppiato il tutto.



.........................................................................................................................................................................
è scopiato dopo...quando non si vedevano più???...................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> .........................................................................................................................................................................
> è scopiato dopo...quando non si vedevano più???...................................................................................................................................................................................


dalle mail che ho eltto con le date il fatto inequivocabilmente è questo!!!!! 

poi in merito agli incontri è ovvio che si sono visti anche dopo.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Una volta la veterinaria mi disse: ve blu guarda che ai cani femmina capita come alle donne,fanno delle gravidanze isteriche perche' è una questione psicologica;il desiderio di avere un cucciolo diventa cosi' grande...
> 
> Oppure piu' egoisticamente si spera che sia la soluzione ai nostri problemi.
> 
> ...


_il desiderio di avere un cucciolo diventa cosi' grande_...

 quindi indipendentemente da con chi lo fai?

_Oppure è capitato.

_Nel 2012 non lo posso leggere

_Oppure è stato il marito ad aver questa voglia di diventare padre.

_Altro splendido motivo


Oggi è la giornata in cui mi sento fuori dal mondo in tutto.....sarà la febbre


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per me puoi dirlo se sto qui è per ascoltare i vostri commenti / suggerimenti.


....mi dici quando tua moglie è rimasta incinta e quando ha cominciato a dirti che voleva cosi tanto sto figlio.....?

(io l'avevo detto che il pensiero era cattivo.....)


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Farfalla*

Ma se questo è il mondo sono fuori anche io e senza aver la febbre...ma che cazzo dai!


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma se questo è il mondo sono fuori anche io e senza aver la febbre...ma che cazzo dai!



siamo in tre....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> e a questo aggiungo che leggendo le mail che si scrivevano ho capito che lei si era innamorata di lui!



BASTA!!!!1 Ancora con sto amore...Ma si innamorano tutti in 3 giorni? e che palle!!!! Era attratta, aveva voglia di qualcosa di diverso, voleva qualcosa di tutto suo....
Ma fa meno male a un tradito l'idea che l'altro si è innamorato? No tanto per capire
Ma come cazzo di fa ad essere innamorata di un altro quando aspetti il figlio di un altro uomo, che come dire, sarebbe il tuo compagno? 
No no oggi non ce la faccio proprio


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....mi dici quando tua moglie è rimasta incinta e quando ha cominciato a dirti che voleva cosi tanto sto figlio.....?
> 
> (io l'avevo detto che il pensiero era cattivo.....)


per togliere il dubbio che era ventuo anceh a me per primo, ti dico che ho già fatto il test del dna (dall'amniocentesi) è il bimbo è mio figlio.


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> per togliere il dubbio che era ventuo anceh a me per primo, ti dico che ho già fatto il test del dna (dall'amniocentesi) è il bimbo è mio figlio.


ok.... sono felice per te...almeno per questo...


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Ragazzi*

Sinceramente ho tanta pena e tenerezza per quest'uomo..!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> BASTA!!!!1 Ancora con sto amore...Ma si innamorano tutti in 3 giorni? e che palle!!!! Era attratta, aveva voglia di qualcosa di diverso, voleva qualcosa di tutto suo....
> Ma fa meno male a un tradito l'idea che l'altro si è innamorato? No tanto per capire
> Ma come cazzo di fa ad essere innamorata di un altro quando aspetti il figlio di un altro uomo, che come dire, sarebbe il tuo compagno?
> No no oggi non ce la faccio proprio


non lo so ..... queste tue domande sono anche il mio tormento.... 
e non trovo delle risposte plausibili!!!
che ci posso fare?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ok.... sono felice per te...almeno per questo...



Ma sai che forse era meno grave che fosse dell'altro....
Nel senso, ho fatto una cagata, sono stata a letto con un altro e cretina sono anche rimasta incinta. Ammazzami.
Ma non amore tesoro facciamo un figlio, ti amo e intanto sono così innamorata di te che perdo la testa per uno e ci vado a letto mentre aspetto tuo figlio che tanto volevamo...


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma sai che forse era meno grave che fosse dell'altro....
> Nel senso, ho fatto una cagata, sono stata a letto con un altro e cretina sono anche rimasta incinta. Ammazzami.
> Ma non amore tesoro facciamo un figlio, ti amo e intanto sono così innamorata di te che perdo la testa per uno e ci vado a letto mentre aspetto tuo figlio che tanto volevamo...


mah...forse hai ragione.... non lo so cosa sia meno grave...
però a sto punto o sta donna ha seri problemi e quindi va aiutata oppure......


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> BASTA!!!!1 Ancora con sto amore...Ma si innamorano tutti in 3 giorni? e che palle!!!! Era attratta, aveva voglia di qualcosa di diverso, voleva qualcosa di tutto suo....
> Ma fa meno male a un tradito l'idea che l'altro si è innamorato? No tanto per capire
> Ma come cazzo di fa ad essere innamorata di un altro quando aspetti il figlio di un altro uomo, che come dire, sarebbe il tuo compagno?
> No no oggi non ce la faccio proprio


nel mio caso sapere che lei si era innamorata è stata un ulteriore batosta..... altro che sollievo!!!!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non lo so ..... queste tue domande sono anche il mio tormento....
> e non trovo delle risposte plausibili!!!
> che ci posso fare?



Nulla e mi scuso con te per i toni.
hai tutta la mia comprensione, e per chiarire sono una tradritrice quindi non è che colpevolizzo tutti i traditori.
Io credo che se hai deciso di stare con lei e con vostro figlio, tu debba veramente essere sicuro che anche lei è quello che vuole
Ma io vorrei parlarne e riparlarne. Queste domande che ti tormentano devono avere delle risposte che ti soddisfano


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Ma*

Seri problemi?Potrebbe esser una donna non innamorata e molto superficiale!!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> nel mio caso sapere che lei si era innamorata è stata un ulteriore batosta..... altro che sollievo!!!!



Parti dal presupposto che non lo fosse. Credeva di esserlo. Se lo fosse stata perchè ora sarebbe con te?


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Farfalla*

Perchè è in dolce attesa!


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè è in dolce attesa!


si, ma a quanto pare il figlio l'ha voluto lei! 
quindi forse ha seri problemi...oltre a essere superficiale!


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè è in dolce attesa!


Certo, ma io non ho detto che ami suo marito, sicuramente non amava l'altro però.
Sai Oscuro, ho capito che se ogni gesto affettuoso che un uomo ci fà, ogni abbraccio ogni carezza la scambiamo subito per amore e di conseguenza ci crediamo innamorate io credo di essermi innamorata almeno 10 volte in vita mia.
Invece sono convinta che l'unico uomo per cui ho provato amore sia mio marito.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Certo, ma io non ho detto che ami suo marito, sicuramente non amava l'altro però.
> Sai Oscuro*, ho capito che se ogni gesto affettuoso che un uomo ci fà, ogni abbraccio ogni carezza la scambiamo subito per amore *e di conseguenza ci crediamo innamorate io credo di essermi innamorata almeno 10 volte in vita mia.
> Invece sono convinta che l'unico uomo per cui ho provato amore sia mio marito.


...io e te....
tu per me....
la luna e le stelle....
vedi laggiù oltre l'orizzonte....2 anime...le nostre...


si vabbeh ma quando me la dai???



(guardando la luna nel pozzo ci sono cascata e stavo per annegare...la guardo da casa mia...è più sicuro ed è ugualmente bella)


----------



## Zod (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nulla e mi scuso con te per i toni.
> hai tutta la mia comprensione, e per chiarire sono una tradritrice quindi non è che colpevolizzo tutti i traditori.
> Io credo che se hai deciso di stare con lei e con vostro figlio, tu debba veramente essere sicuro che anche lei è quello che vuole
> Ma io vorrei parlarne e riparlarne. Queste domande che ti tormentano devono avere delle risposte che ti soddisfano


Non ha altra scelta. Ci prova e vede come và. Non è facile, ma è l'unica strada sensata. L'alternativa è perdere tutto. Sua moglie sembra essere tornata in sè. E' chiaro che per fare una cosa simile non era in sè. Forse lui per lavoro era distante, forse gli ormoni ci hanno messo lo zampino, ma se lei si è resa conto della cazzata fatta, possono riprendere la strada insieme. 

Secondo me, se ci sono figli di mezzo, la via della separazione è peggiore della via della ricostruzione. Con la ricostruzione almeno puoi arrivare ad una mèta valida, con la separazione non arrivi da nessuna parte, solo casini su casini per sempre. 

Non si cercano figli con il primo che capita, evidentemente alla base c'è un sentimento molto profondo che per un certo periodo è stato offuscato. Non so cosa avesse in mente questa donna, dico sempre che per il traditore l'amante diventa come una droga, non c'è limite che non si superi anche per una sola dose. L' importante è che se ne sia resa conto. 

S*B


----------



## Nocciola (21 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ...io e te....
> tu per me....
> la luna e le stelle....
> vedi laggiù oltre l'orizzonte....2 anime...le nostre...
> ...


Ma guarda anche per molto meno...
Perchè se caschi in questi discorsi stai messa ancora peggio di come scrivo
Se ti dice ti vuole bene, allora mi ama lascia la moglie ecc ecc
Ma cazzo ti voglio bene io lo dico anche al mio migliore amico, ma mica me lo voglio sposare?
ti voglio bene è ti voglio bene
Al ti amo poi posso scoppiare anche a ridere, ma ripeto oggi ho il livello del cinismo pari a 150 in una scala da 0 a 100


----------



## Annuccia (21 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Non ha altra scelta. Ci prova e vede come và. Non è facile, ma è l'unica strada sensata. L'alternativa è perdere tutto. Sua moglie sembra essere tornata in sè. E' chiaro che per fare una cosa simile non era in sè. Forse lui per lavoro era distante, forse gli ormoni ci hanno messo lo zampino, ma se lei si è resa conto della cazzata fatta, possono riprendere la strada insieme.
> 
> Secondo me, se ci sono figli di mezzo, la via della separazione è peggiore della via della ricostruzione. Con la ricostruzione almeno puoi arrivare ad una mèta valida, con la separazione non arrivi da nessuna parte, solo casini su casini per sempre.
> *Non si cercano figli con il primo che capita, evidentemente alla base c'è un sentimento molto profondo che per un certo periodo è stato offuscato. Non so cosa *avesse in mente questa donna, dico sempre che per
> ...



in effetti è vero....
puoi stare con una persona pur non amandola...molti lo fanno e riescono persino ad andare daccordo...
ma un figlio non te lo fai....

e può essere pure che la gioia della nascita faccia rinascere tutto e meglio...


----------



## Annuccia (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma guarda anche per molto meno...
> Perchè se caschi in questi discorsi stai messa ancora peggio di come scrivo
> Se ti dice ti vuole bene, allora mi ama lascia la moglie ecc ecc
> Ma cazzo ti voglio bene io lo dico anche al mio migliore amico, ma mica me lo voglio sposare?
> ...


che ci vuoi fare..molti ci cascano...
molti si innamorano o credono di innamorarsi 
molti si lasciano prendere e confondere...

alcuni rinsaviscono dopo averle prese èperò...
altri rinsaviscono e basta
altri si perdono


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parti dal presupposto che non lo fosse. Credeva di esserlo. Se lo fosse stata perchè ora sarebbe con te?


spero anche io che le cose stiano così.... credeva di essere innamorata ed è stata una brutta sbandata......  il tempo mi farà capire come stanno veramente le cose.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Io*

Io parlo da uomo antico e vetusto:La gioia di un figlio è enorme....ma il pensiero che mentre aveva in grembo mio figlio aveva fra le gambe un altro pisello mi ucciderebbe...!Mettetela come volete....io non riuscirei a superarlo proprio!!


----------



## Annuccia (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> spero anche io che le cose stiano così.... credeva di essere innamorata ed è stata una brutta sbandata...... * il tempo mi farà capire come stanno veramente le cose*.


si è vero...


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> spero anche io che le cose stiano così.... credeva di essere innamorata ed è stata una brutta sbandata......  il tempo mi farà capire come stanno veramente le cose.


cercando di mettermi nella sua testa e dalle sue mail che o letto forse potrebbe essere che lei ha confuso l'assenza del collega trasferito come forte sentimento / innamoramento e da li sia iniziato il tutto!




però resta il fatto che  il suo comportamento è  ingiustificabile ed imperdonabile!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io parlo da uomo antico e vetusto:La gioia di un figlio è enorme....ma il pensiero che mentre aveva in grembo mio figlio aveva fra le gambe un altro pisello mi ucciderebbe...!Mettetela come volete....io non riuscirei a superarlo proprio!!


giusto.... questo è un altro pensiero che non mi fa dormire...... per gli uomini il tradimento subito fa fare questi brutti pensieri nel mio caso il tutto è elevato al quadrato!


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Guarda*

Io scrivo con tutto il rispetto per la tua sofferenza,ma come farei a stimare e rispettare una donna che ha fatto un'azione simile?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io scrivo con tutto il rispetto per la tua sofferenza,ma come farei a stimare e rispettare una donna che ha fatto un'azione simile?


questo suo comportamento non merita stima e ammirazione ?  
ma cosa altro ci posso fare? 


la cosa che mi lascia pensare è che lei prima di allora è sempre stata sempre molto corretta,  rispettosa ed affettuosa nei miei confronti (e credimi non vuole essere una attenuante)

questo motivo penso e spero che sia stata una forte sbandata!!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma se anche fosse durata, chessò, fino al sesto mese, la panza ci sarebbe stata eccome. Che poi a qualcuno in effetti piace, se vai su siti porno ne trovi di incinte. Il mondo è meno bello perchè vario.


mamma mia


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*MA*

ma quante volte è successo?dove?come?ma insomma cosa sai?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> questo suo comportamento non merita stima e ammirazione. senza ombra di dubbio!
> 
> ma cosa altro ci posso fare?
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> ma quante volte è successo?dove?come?ma insomma cosa sai?


so tutto, perchè dopo aver scoperto il tradimento sono andato a ritrovare mail, sms e tutto quello che servisse a capire le come realmente stavano anche se questo indagare (cosa che non ho mai fatto in passato) mi ha procurato ulteriori sofferenze.

però dovevo sapere la verità fino in fondo!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> so tutto, perchè dopo aver scoperto il tradimento sono andato a ritrovare mail, sms e tutto quello che servisse a capire le come realmente stavano anche se questo indagare (cosa che non ho mai fatto in passato) mi ha procurato ulteriori sofferenze.
> 
> però dovevo sapere la verità fino in fondo!


come detto in precedenza la loro storia è durata due mesi prima che lo scoprissi.


----------



## Annuccia (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io scrivo con tutto il rispetto per la tua sofferenza,ma come farei a stimare e rispettare una donna che ha fatto un'azione simile?



nemmeno io approvo il comportamento di lei..per tutti i motivi che ho in lungo e largo spiegato nei vari interventi....
ma a questo punto lui...padre di quel bambino che dovrebbe fare...
farsi assalire dall'odio e dire alla signora..vabeh cara me ne vado mi chiami quando partorisci????
oppure ascoltare suo malgrado le motivazioni e dire...voglio crederti ?
ecco
il tradito si trova di fronte a questa ardua scelta...quando ci sono figli poi...dire vaffanculo diventa più difficile..ed entrambe le scelte sono dolorose....

lui avrà davanti a se una strada sterrata e tortuosa...che sceglie di percorrere per amore...e non per amore di quella zoccola che lo ha tradito..ma per amore della donna che cmq porta dentro di se suo figlio e per amore del figlio stesso...
è crudele per certi versi...è crudele che debba essere solo lui a soffrire..perchè lei dal canto suo una volta perdonata non dovrà far latro che mantenere le sue promesse ....non sarà logorata dai dubbi...
come lui...

io perdonai mio marito con fatica....
ma oggi sono felice di averlo fatto...mi è andata bene potrai dire....
ma non è fortuna...
ha sbagliato e se ne è reso conto....
e siamo sereni...

voltando le spalle repentinamente senza dare lui una possibilità avrei negato a me stessa quello che ho oggi....


coraggio caro utente....
concentrati su tuo figlio


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nemmeno io approvo il comportamento di lei..per tutti i motivi che ho in lungo e largo spiegato nei vari interventi....
> ma a questo punto lui...padre di quel bambino che dovrebbe fare...
> farsi assalire dall'odio e dire alla signora..vabeh cara me ne vado mi chiami quando partorisci????
> oppure ascoltare suo malgrado le motivazioni e dire...voglio crederti ?
> ...


grazie


----------



## Annuccia (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> grazie


di niente figurati

cmq

una volta nato il piccolo fate una bella chiacchierata a riguardo....mettendo tutti i dovuti puntini sulle i...


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> di niente figurati
> 
> cmq
> 
> una volta nato il piccolo fate una bella chiacchierata a riguardo....mettendo tutti i dovuti puntini sulle i...


ci puoi contare!!!!

voglio aggiungere che molto probabilmente avrò anche io qualche responsabilità sulla gestione del nostro rapporto (attenzioni, romanticismo, ecc. ecc. ) che forse poteva essere più seguito da parte mia e questo trauma mi sarà di insegnamento.

invece per quanto riguarda il tradimento la sola responsabile è lei e queste mancanze nel nostro rapporto certamente non giustificano il suo comportamento!


----------



## Daniele (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci puoi contare!!!!
> 
> voglio aggiungere che molto probabilmente avrò anche io qualche responsabilità sulla gestione del nostro rapporto (attenzioni, romanticismo, ecc. ecc. ) che forse poteva essere più seguito da parte mia e questo trauma mi sarà di insegnamento.
> 
> invece per quanto riguarda il tradimento la sola responsabile è lei e queste mancanze nel nostro rapporto certamente non giustificano il suo comportamento!


Chiariscile però una cosa importante carissiimo, che lei deve riconquistare la tua fiducia, un tradimento non si sotterra come vorrebbero tutti i traditori scoperti, bisogna fare salti mortali per riottenere quella fiducia e lei dovrà farlo dopo un parto e con un figlio che necessiterà di lei...cioè se ti ha dato il doppio dolore lei deve sapere che dovrà dare attenzioni al bimbo e a te...poi a se stessa che sarà l'ultima ruota del carro.
ma non lo farà mai carissimo, lei penserà che il passato è passato e compagnia bella e tu ti troverai per 3 anni a piangere di nascosto del tuo dolore, perchè chi sbaglia vorrebbe dimenticare lo sbaglio, chi subisce l'errore vorrebbe che ne pagasse almeno le conseguenze.

Ciao


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Daniele*

Come stai?


----------



## Tebe (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io parlo da uomo antico e vetusto:La gioia di un figlio è enorme....ma il pensiero che mentre aveva in grembo mio figlio aveva fra le gambe un altro pisello mi ucciderebbe...!Mettetela come volete....io non riuscirei a superarlo proprio!!


Sono vetusta anche io allora. la penso come te.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiariscile però una cosa importante carissiimo, che lei deve riconquistare la tua fiducia, un tradimento non si sotterra come vorrebbero tutti i traditori scoperti, bisogna fare salti mortali per riottenere quella fiducia e lei dovrà farlo dopo un parto e con un figlio che necessiterà di lei...cioè se ti ha dato il doppio dolore lei deve sapere che dovrà dare attenzioni al bimbo e a te...poi a se stessa che sarà l'ultima ruota del carro.
> ma non lo farà mai carissimo, lei penserà che il passato è passato e compagnia bella e tu ti troverai per 3 anni a piangere di nascosto del tuo dolore, perchè chi sbaglia vorrebbe dimenticare lo sbaglio, chi subisce l'errore vorrebbe che ne pagasse almeno le conseguenze.
> 
> Ciao


Beh è questo il senso in cui Marì diceva che il tradimento le aveva donato un marito migliore.
Lei stessa ha sempre testimoniato che Karl ha fatto veramente di tutto per riconquistare la sua fiducia.
Più lui lavorava in questo senso più lei riconosceva nel suo tradimento uno sbaglio e diceva che era solo un uomo che aveva sbagliato e non un pdm.

Scontare una pena? Meglio quella o rieducare una persona ad essere affidabile e degna della nostra stima e fiducia?


----------



## Daniele (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Come stai?


Caro Oscuro, ci sono evidenti momenti no che mi fanno stare male. I sogni esistono e con essi gli incubi, ho il potere orribile di sognare ancora tutti i bruttissimi momenti che quella ragazza mi ha fatto vivere e non sai la rabbia che ho il giorno dop che sogno il mio più pericoloso tentativo di suicidio.  
Il mio odio per lei viene sempre mantenuto alto grazie al mio inconscio che mi fa vivere da cani tutto. Non sai cosa darei per poterle dire in faccia quello che penso di lei, della sua azione e di quello che ha fatto e di quello che è diventata.

Spero per qusto uomo che sia moglie non sia una di quelle donne che sanno in fretta uccidere il passato per evitare delle vergogne che non vorrebbero vivere, perchè a volte penso che la vergogna di un tradimento sia una vergogna per la vita...una pecca così grande che bisogna lavorare l'intera vita per cancellarla.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Caro*

Caro daniele....ricorda che nessuna donna vale i momenti irripetibili  della tua vita....!Ho un buco di 16 anni..nel mio passato..e quanto mi pesano oggi che ne ho 41 neanche ti immagini.....!!D'altronde la tua vita farà il suo corso..ogni tanto pensa che io ci sono passato e vorrei tanto tornare indietro e agire diversamente....!!:up:


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro daniele....ricorda che nessuna donna vale i momenti irripetibili  della tua vita....!Ho un buco di 16 anni..nel mio passato..e quanto mi pesano oggi che ne ho 41 neanche ti immagini.....!!D'altronde la tua vita farà il suo corso..ogni tanto pensa che io ci sono passato e vorrei tanto tornare indietro e agire diversamente....!!:up:


vero. tutto si ridimensiona con il tempo... il problema è accorgersi dopo di aver abusato del tempo


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Già*

Vabbè ero giovane avevo 17 anni..però....quanto mi pesa dio mio!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè ero giovane avevo 17 anni..però....quanto mi pesa dio mio!


ma magari ti è servito a farne un uso più attento oggi.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si...potrebbe ma 16 anni son tanti....troppi!


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si...potrebbe ma 16 anni son tanti....troppi!


lo so... ma ci sembra sempre troppo il tempo che sappiamo, con il senno del poi, di aver gestito male.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Si*

Si è vero....!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Caro daniele....ricorda che nessuna donna vale i momenti irripetibili  della tua vita....!Ho un buco di 16 anni..nel mio passato..e quanto mi pesano oggi che ne ho 41 neanche ti immagini.....!!D'altronde la tua vita farà il suo corso..ogni tanto pensa che io ci sono passato e vorrei tanto tornare indietro e agire diversamente....!!:up:


Ok...ma adesso hai una compagna? E sei felice con lei?
Questo conta...
Credimi so di cosa parli...ci ho messo 20 anni io a capire certe cose di una certa persona...
Ma alla fine le ho capite...e dentro di me, pensa, perfino arrivo a scusarla quando riesco a mettermi dal suo punto di vista...e la scuso perfino per la sua impossibilità di vedere e sentire le cose dal mio...perchè se uno non ci arriva...non ci arriva...e si difende come può.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Conte*

Ma si,però 16 anni sono lunghi e lasciano il segno....!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> vero. tutto si ridimensiona con il tempo... il problema è accorgersi dopo di aver abusato del tempo


Qua ti volevo...e dici l'unico grande peccato per cui la coscienza mi rimorde verso me stesso...
Aver abusato del tempo, e solo per la mia immaturità.
Questo non me lo permetterò mai più.
E se guardo gli arretrati rispetto alla tabella di marcia che mi ero prefisso sono enormi, ma dato che ho avuto dalla natura una buona dose di buona volontà, non mi fermerò più ad abusare del tempo.
Questo io condanno aspramente di Daniele, aver sprecato una montagna di tempo a soffrire per chi in definitiva non ci meritava. ( ma in questo condanno anche me stesso).


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si,però 16 anni sono lunghi e lasciano il segno....!


Si anche 20.
Ed è stato esasperante vivere in quel modo.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Conte*

Mi condanno come te,ma oggi,.....daniele si trova come noi anni fa....capisci?


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Qua ti volevo...e dici l'unico grande peccato per cui la coscienza mi rimorde verso me stesso...
> Aver abusato del tempo, e solo per la mia immaturità.
> Questo non me lo permetterò mai più.
> E se guardo gli arretrati rispetto alla tabella di marcia che mi ero prefisso sono enormi, ma dato che ho avuto dalla natura una buona dose di buona volontà, non mi fermerò più ad abusare del tempo.
> Questo io condanno aspramente di Daniele, aver sprecato una montagna di tempo a soffrire per chi in definitiva non ci meritava. ( ma in questo condanno anche me stesso).


ci condanniamo un po' tutti, penso. 
il tempo consegnato al passato con troppa facilità... senza avergli dato il giusto valore... quando potevamo farlo...è la consapevolezza più amara che si possa avere.... con tutto quello che insieme a quel tempo siamo riusciti a perdere.


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi condanno come te,ma oggi,.....daniele si trova come noi anni fa....capisci?


Si e gliel'ho sempre detto.
Ho avuto certe fortune ch forse lui non ha avuto.
Ma guarda sai che ero serio quando gli dicevo che lo avrei accompagnato a roma.
Io sarò anche un gaudente...
Ma conosco il dolore da tradimento.
Lo conosco.

Ma allora devi passare la vita sempre a difenderti dagli spauracchi o devi imparare a misurarti con la realtà?

Mi sono fatto solo più astuto e ho imparato ad usare certi recettori.

Sai quando inizio a sentire dentro quel disagio, so che chi mi è vicino sta per incularmi.
E la mia tecnica è sempre stata questa, quando il tizio va per incularmi trova un culo di gomma al posto del mio...perchè io sono già altrove...

Sarei in poche parole quel criminale che mette una scena fissa davanti alla telecamera...no?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci condanniamo un po' tutti, penso.
> il tempo consegnato al passato con troppa facilità... senza avergli dato il giusto valore... quando potevamo farlo...è la consapevolezza più amara che si possa avere.... con tutto quello che insieme a quel tempo siamo riusciti a perdere.


E non torna indietro.
Sai io credo poco a ricostruzioni, a vite nuove ecc..ecc.ecc...
Però lascio che le persone vi credano eh?
Ognuno ha bisogno di sperare.


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Ah*

Trova un culo di gomma?Bene prestamene uno allora....!:up:


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non torna indietro.
> Sai io credo poco a ricostruzioni, a vite nuove ecc..ecc.ecc...
> Però lascio che le persone vi credano eh?
> Ognuno ha bisogno di sperare.


certo.... allora la prossima volta che consigli a qualcuno di non separarsi digli pure che non ci credi...ma li lasci nelle loro illusioni....


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Conte*

Prepara er culo de gomma caro.......!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...ma adesso hai una compagna? E sei felice con lei?
> Questo conta...
> Credimi so di cosa parli...*ci ho messo 20 anni io a capire certe cose di una certa persona*...
> Ma alla fine le ho capite...e dentro di me, pensa, perfino arrivo a scusarla quando riesco a mettermi dal suo punto di vista...e la scuso perfino *per la sua impossibilità di vedere e sentire le cose dal mio...perchè se uno non ci arriva...non ci arriva...e si difende come può*.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Qua ti volevo...e dici l'unico grande peccato per cui la coscienza mi rimorde verso me stesso...
> *Aver abusato del tempo, e solo per la mia immaturità.
> Questo non me lo permetterò mai più.*
> E se guardo gli arretrati rispetto alla tabella di marcia che mi ero prefisso sono enormi, ma dato che ho avuto dalla natura una buona dose di buona volontà, non mi fermerò più ad abusare del tempo.
> Questo io condanno aspramente di Daniele, aver sprecato una montagna di tempo a soffrire per chi in definitiva non ci meritava. ( ma in questo condanno anche me stesso).





contepinceton ha detto:


> Si anche 20.
> *Ed è stato esasperante vivere in quel modo*.



.... no comment.....


----------



## Non Registrato (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non torna indietro.
> Sai io credo poco a ricostruzioni, a vite nuove ecc..ecc.ecc...
> Però lascio che le persone vi credano eh?
> Ognuno ha bisogno di sperare.


non torna, no. ma allora al diavolo la rabbia, il rancore, i sentimenti negativi.... anche solo un minuto riempito così è sprecato.
certo.... facile a dirsi. però pensarci... almeno pensarci... cercare di ricordarsene... sempre.


----------



## lunaiena (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non torna indietro.
> Sai io credo poco a ricostruzioni, a vite nuove ecc..ecc.ecc...
> Però lascio che le persone vi credano eh?
> Ognuno ha bisogno di sperare.



Io anche ci credo poco...
infatti penso che se si vuole salvare devi riprendere da zero..
Se non riesci ad arrivare a zero ci saranno sempre dei numeri non risolti ..
consapevole del fatto che la persona che hai davanti non è quella che conoscevi o ti sembrava fosse ....


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> certo.... allora la prossima volta che consigli a qualcuno di non separarsi digli pure che non ci credi...ma li lasci nelle loro illusioni....


Ho sempre espresso i miei motivi per la separazione no?
Consiglio sempre di non separarsi...perchè sono dell'opinione che non valga la pena separarsi per na fottuta cosa di tradimento.
Ma se tu mi dici...ah ma sai aspettavo solo questa goccia che facesse traboccare il vaso ok...

Cioè per me non è sventare un tradimento causa di separazione, quanto piuttosto una persona innamorata di un altra e che farebbe carte false pur di riuscire a stare con lei no?

Non credo nelle ricostruzioni e l' ho sempre detto, credo solo nell'evoluzione dei rapporti in qualcosa che non si conosce.

Poi mia cara ognuno di noi compie analisi economiche no?
Che ci guadagno a lasciarlo? Che ci rimetto?

E ognuno compie le scelte che ritiene più opportune no?
Ma quello che va bene per una persona può essere deleterio per un'altra no?

Del resto tu stessa alla prima volta hai perdonato...alla seconda no.

Ma io potrei allora dirti...a che ti è servito ricostruire con quella persona?
Non ti sei forse illusa?

CI hai riprovato ed è andata male...
Ci riproveresti ancora?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io anche ci credo poco...
> infatti penso che se si vuole salvare devi riprendere da zero..
> Se non riesci ad arrivare a zero ci saranno sempre dei numeri non risolti ..
> consapevole del fatto che la persona che hai davanti non è quella che conoscevi o ti sembrava fosse ....


Ok ripartiamo da zero...
Ma con un rapporto diverso però eh?
Se riproponiamo lo stesso copione allora vuol dire solo che siamo persone capaci di costruire solo un tipo di rapporto eh?

E tanti fanno esperimenti e cambiano strategie all'infinito pur di raggiungere quell'obiettivo stare bene no?

Quante coppie in cui uno vive da pascià e l'altro invece soffre? Subisce e sopporta?


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho sempre espresso i miei motivi per la separazione no?
> Consiglio sempre di non separarsi...perchè sono dell'opinione che non valga la pena separarsi per na fottuta cosa di tradimento.
> Ma se tu mi dici...ah ma sai aspettavo solo questa goccia che facesse traboccare il vaso ok...
> 
> ...


sul neretto: CHE TRISTEZZA INFINITA! mai fatti sti ragionamenti

Conte io ci ho provato perchè ci credevo non perchè mi fossi aggrappata ad un illusione!
è andata male? non li rinnego quei 7 anni...perchè per me sono stati comunque importanti!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non torna, no. ma allora al diavolo la rabbia, il rancore, i sentimenti negativi.... anche solo un minuto riempito così è sprecato.
> certo.... facile a dirsi. però pensarci... almeno pensarci... cercare di ricordarsene... sempre.


Infatti ho imparato da Lothar.
Lothar vive unicamente per quello che l'appassiona.
E se provocato su cose che non sono importanti per lui o non gli interessano, manco ci prova ad appassionarsi, ti dice...
Dai non parliamo di queste cose, ma beviamo questo buon vino che è meglio.

Infatti...
Non avrei MAI creduto che uno come me, sarebbe stato capace di dare un senso così profondo a tutto quello che vive e fa...porco can non sapevo che prima lo legavo all'approvazione altrui...non lo sapevo...adesso dev'essere importante e approvato da me...e taglio molto corto eh?

Vabbè dicono che ora sono diventato ancora più orso...specie al telefono...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sul neretto: CHE TRISTEZZA INFINITA! mai fatti sti ragionamenti
> 
> Conte io ci ho provato perchè ci credevo non perchè mi fossi aggrappata ad un illusione!
> è andata male? non li rinnego quei 7 anni...perchè per me sono stati comunque importanti!


Senti analisi economiche nel senso greco e ampio del termine non i soldi...testina...
Ma un' analisi fatta così: Costi vs benefici.

Non so se ti sei aggrappata ad un'illusione...
Ma resta un fatto inoppugnabile...tu ci credevi...lui manco per il cazzo eh?

Ma appunto lo si scopre sempre dopo.


----------



## Simy (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti analisi economiche nel senso greco e ampio del termine non i soldi...testina...
> Ma un' analisi fatta così: Costi vs benefici.
> 
> Non so se ti sei aggrappata ad un'illusione...
> ...


si lui non credeva...ma non dirò mai che ho specato 7 anni di tempo
perchè in un modo o nell'altro quei  7 anni mi hanno fatto crescere ...e mi hanno fatto capire come non commettere più certi errori...
rinnegare il passato è sempre una cosa brutta


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si lui non credeva...ma non dirò mai che ho specato 7 anni di tempo
> perchè in un modo o nell'altro quei  7 anni mi hanno fatto crescere ...e mi hanno fatto capire come non commettere più certi errori...
> rinnegare il passato è sempre una cosa brutta


E chi lo rinnega il passato?
Purtroppo o per fortuna è il vissuto no?
Mi pare che parlassimo del tempo sprecato.

Ti faccio un esempio.
Semino una data cultura e spero in un dato raccolto.
Per diverse ragioni il raccolto è scadente.
Io ho sprecato tempo ed energia in un prodotto che non funziona.
E devo capire: è colpa della terra, del clima, delle sementi, di io che non so coltivare?

Ma col cazzo che l'anno dopo risemino su quella terra la stessa semenza no? Sarei scemo no?


----------



## Minerva (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E chi lo rinnega il passato?
> Purtroppo o per fortuna è il vissuto no?
> Mi pare che parlassimo del tempo sprecato.
> 
> ...


anche perché se ti aspetti di raccogliere dalla cultura al massimo puoi avere delle buone letture , non broccoli e insalata...quelli fanno parte della coltura.
mi ami?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche perché se ti aspetti di raccogliere dalla cultura al massimo puoi avere delle buone letture , non broccoli e insalata...quelli fanno parte della coltura.
> mi ami?


No mi sei indifferente e sto chiuso nella mia cultura autoreferenziale...
ma mi hai fatto venire in mente l'intervento di un nostro assessore alla cultura che faceva l'agricoltore...

Esordisce così...
Signori da dove deriva la parola cultura se non da agricultura?
Perchè qua signori miei se non savemo che roba è quella che metemo nel piatto non nemo mia avanti eh?

E dal pubblico si sente na signora...

Fascista tasi che te pompi le sariese con gli ormoni...

Ovvio io con la mia lista di ordine nuovo avevamo sempre scarso successo elettorale...
Ogni volta mi corteggiano perchè entri in politica e io dico ok...facciamo l'estrema destra...che ho voglia di fare casino no? Mi guardano sempre torvi...

Allora parla na'altro e dice...Noi uomini di scienza e cultura

e dal pubblico...ciò senti questo...ma parla come te ga insegnà to mare...

Insomma minerva mi dedico alla cultura del mio pisello no?


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Ah*

Cultura del tuo pisello?5 sec al massimo viste le dimensioni....!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

http://www.colturaecultura.it/pict/titoli/estratti/CeC_VITE_Estratto_Web.pdf


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cultura del tuo pisello?5 sec al massimo viste le dimensioni....!:rotfl:


Chiedi a quintina lei è l'unica che ha un mio mms con la foto del mio pisello...
Spero che non sia tradimento...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (21 Agosto 2012)

*Conte*

Ok,spero siano ingrandite....l'ultima volta si vedeva un pedicello e basta!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,spero siano ingrandite....l'ultima volta si vedeva un pedicello e basta!:rotfl:


Visto che amiche?
Ti mandano la foto modificata per screditarmi visto come sono?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Mandami in mp il tuo numero che te la mando...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma la feci perchè sapevo che erano una delle mie ultime erezioni no?
Ora tutto tace...

E ho smesso di broccolare no?
Per evitarmi figuracce no?

Sai che roba ?
Una ci sta e io non sono più capace...eh?


----------



## lunaiena (21 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok ripartiamo da zero...
> Ma con un rapporto diverso però eh?
> Se riproponiamo lo stesso copione allora vuol dire solo che siamo persone capaci di costruire solo un tipo di rapporto eh?
> 
> ...


Io sono una di quei tanti....
ma per me cominciare da zero significa come due persone semi estranee che si devono approcciare...
D'altro canto se lui si comporta in un modo che mi coglie imPreparata vuol dire che non ti conoscevo come pensavo..


----------



## contepinceton (21 Agosto 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io sono una di quei tanti....
> ma per me cominciare da zero significa come due persone semi estranee che si devono approcciare...
> D'altro canto se lui si comporta in un modo che mi coglie imPreparata vuol dire che non ti conoscevo come pensavo..


Ma mia cara
L' amore così come lo leggiamo qui dentro porta con sè l'hubris no?
La presunzione di conoscere una persona per il solo semplice fatto che l'amiamo.
E invece noi amiamo l'idea nel senso platonico che abbiamo di lui o di lei.
Poi vediamo questa persona nel campo della convivenza e lì le prospettive cambiano no?
Per me in fondo è divertente farci sorprendere dall'altro no?
Non si finisce mai di conoscere una persona...ma la presunzione è sempre troppa.


----------



## Diletta (21 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sul neretto: *CHE TRISTEZZA INFINITA! mai fatti sti ragionamenti*
> 
> Conte io ci ho provato perchè ci credevo non perchè mi fossi aggrappata ad un illusione!
> è andata male? non li rinnego quei 7 anni...perchè per me sono stati comunque importanti!




Cara Simy, saranno anche tristi sti ragionamenti (analisi e valutazione dei costi / benefici) ma è perfettamente normale farli, specie quando non siamo soli, ma ci sono dei figli.

E poi, diciamocela tutta...la poesia ormai è andata a farsi fottere...


----------



## Diletta (21 Agosto 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non torna, no. ma allora al diavolo la rabbia, il rancore, i sentimenti negativi.... anche solo un minuto riempito così è sprecato.
> certo.... facile a dirsi. però pensarci... almeno pensarci... cercare di ricordarsene... sempre.



Mi unisco a te: è lo stesso ragionamento che faccio anch'io.
Ma ti rendi conto di quanto sia irrispettoso nei confronti della vita stessa (che è un dono stupendo) vivere immersi nei sentimenti negativi?
E' un vivere a metà...un'offesa che si fa alla vita.
Questo a livello razionale e lo penso con tutta me stessa.

E mi ci incazzo quando vedo che l'essere umano è strutturato in modo da non riuscire in modo soddisfacente a chiudere le grosse ferite che porta dentro e che non funziona il vecchio detto: volere è potere.

Ma perché non riusciamo a realizzarlo?
Naturalmente parlo per me, ma da quello che vedo qui anche per molti altri...


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Conte*

Aspetto ste foto....!!


----------



## Daniele (22 Agosto 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si lui non credeva...ma non dirò mai che ho specato 7 anni di tempo
> perchè in un modo o nell'altro quei  7 anni mi hanno fatto crescere ...e mi hanno fatto capire come non commettere più certi errori...
> rinnegare il passato è sempre una cosa brutta


Cara Simy, io lo rinnego il passato, Serena fu il mio più grande errore, avrei dovuto scoparmela, trattarla come meritava di essere trattata e se proprio proprio mandarla a fanculo quella insicura di merda, magari le avessi fatto quelsto, conoscendola le avrei sfregiato l'anima.
Ma così non è, lei adesso è felicemente in ferie vicino a Santa Maria di leuca (supposizioni realistiche fidati, scherza e si diverte con i suoi cugini (il suo cugino quando seppe che aveva tradito le disse che aveva fatto bene, lo odio per questo), che le può fregare di aver fatto danni ad una persona così grandi? Tanto lei non li ha subiti e guarda caso non ne ha pagato neppure le conseguenze dellle sue responssabilità, se  non una telefonata di scuse (telefonata eh, mica ha deciso di prendere il treno per chiedere scusa, tropp soldi da investire in una bazzeccola come la mia vita) dopo 2 anni e mezzo, forse più per se stessa, per il senso di colpa verso mia madre che da sola e ripeto da sola si è trovata un figlio depresso da sostenere, non crederò mai che lei abbia avuto sensi di colpa per me.


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Daniele*

Sai daniè,la vita è ingiusta per default,non possiamo pretendere ne chiedere giustizia,possiamo credere che ci sia...e forse c'è!!Son arrivato ad una conclusionerefersco ricevere una cattiva azione, che farla,faccio ogni giorno i conti con la mia natura,ultimamente la mia indole mi pesa più del solito ma cosa posso farci?cosa?Quindi daniele....ho deciso di pensare più a me stesso!!!


----------



## Giulio(40) (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> cosa?Quindi daniele....ho deciso di pensare più a me stesso!!!



Vuol dire che la smetterai di dare rispostacce?
:rotfl:
:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Giulio*

Vuol dire che ne dqrò di più....!Ciao giù!:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetto ste foto....!!


Ma statento mi hai mandato il tuo numero di telefono?
No.
E allora come faccio a mandartele le ho sul telefonino...no?
Non vorrai mica che le posti qui, voglio sperare...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sai daniè,la vita è ingiusta per default,non possiamo pretendere ne chiedere giustizia,possiamo credere che ci sia...e forse c'è!!Son arrivato ad una conclusionerefersco ricevere una cattiva azione, che farla,faccio ogni giorno i conti con la mia natura,ultimamente la mia indole mi pesa più del solito ma cosa posso farci?cosa?Quindi daniele....ho deciso di pensare più a me stesso!!!


Sai e cosa dice Nicholson in quel film?
Non ci fa rabbia che a noi sia andata male...
ma che a lei sia andata da culo...
Pensa che roba...invece di pensare a come goderti le ferie sei lì che ti fai i film in testa sua quanto lei ora è felice in vacanza...
E sono solo parti della mente...pensa che potere di mistificazione ha la mente...


----------



## Simy (22 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Cara Simy, io lo rinnego il passato, Serena fu il mio più grande errore, avrei dovuto scoparmela, trattarla come meritava di essere trattata e se proprio proprio mandarla a fanculo quella insicura di merda, magari le avessi fatto quelsto, conoscendola le avrei sfregiato l'anima.
> Ma così non è, lei adesso è felicemente in ferie vicino a Santa Maria di leuca (supposizioni realistiche fidati, scherza e si diverte con i suoi cugini (il suo cugino quando seppe che aveva tradito le disse che aveva fatto bene, lo odio per questo), che le può fregare di aver fatto danni ad una persona così grandi? Tanto lei non li ha subiti e guarda caso non ne ha pagato neppure le conseguenze dellle sue responssabilità, se  non una telefonata di scuse (telefonata eh, mica ha deciso di prendere il treno per chiedere scusa, tropp soldi da investire in una bazzeccola come la mia vita) dopo 2 anni e mezzo, forse più per se stessa, per il senso di colpa verso mia madre che da sola e ripeto da sola si è trovata un figlio depresso da sostenere, non crederò mai che lei abbia avuto sensi di colpa per me.


Daniele.... il passato è passato...impara dagli errori!
la vita non è sempre rosa e fiori...anzi le spine ci sono sempre... 



oscuro ha detto:


> Sai daniè,la vita è ingiusta per default,non possiamo pretendere ne chiedere giustizia,possiamo credere che ci sia...e forse c'è!!Son arrivato ad una conclusionerefersco ricevere una cattiva azione, che farla,faccio ogni giorno i conti con la mia natura,ultimamente la mia indole mi pesa più del solito ma cosa posso farci?cosa?Quindi daniele....ho deciso di pensare più a me stesso!!!


Vedi...tu sei l'unico che di me sa davvero tutto... quindi sai cosa sto passando in questo momento....ma cosa otterrei con la cattiveria...solo altra cattiveria e rischierei di far soffrire altre persone..
quindi sto male in silenzio.... e rompo un po le  palle a te per sfogarmi....


----------



## oscuro (22 Agosto 2012)

*Simy*

e siamo pari...........!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Agosto 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> e siamo pari...........!:rotfl:


già... ma gli amici ci sono anche per questo no?
ps. tu non rompi....


----------



## Daniele (23 Agosto 2012)

Simy, ho 33 anni e solo 11 anni per me sono stati decenti, facendo le debite sottrazzioni solo 1/3 della mia vita ha avuto un andamento tranquillo (badiamo bene non stupendo), del resto solo merda su merda, ansia e fastidio, gente che mi ha usato solo per la mia necessità di bene, di qualcosa di pulito con un assassino e vari ladri e profittatori mi hanno tolto. 
Solo una cosa avevo chiesto a Serena di evitare di tradirmi e bada bene che avrei capito un tradimento in cui lei è uscita ed è successo qualcosa presi dal momento, ma non un tradimento orchestrato a tavolino via compouter con quel cesso di quel coattone che le disse chiaramente che se non mi diceva niente non sarei mai stato male...aldoveva dirle che doveva saper anche mentire dentro di se quel coglione di merda alto due mele o poco più.
Ma ho soopportato anche quello che  le avevo chiesto che non volevo subire, ma avevo accusato il colpo, avevo bisogno di un aiuto e decisamente veloce e rapido, mi ero chiuso in me e lei che ha fatto? "Bhe ci siamo lasciati, mica sono la tua ragazza io, non ti devo niente!" ed  io in silenzio in casa mia sono morto con mia madre che non capiva che cosa avessi. 
Sottolineo, io sono di mio introverso, adesso sono chiuso in me stesso tanto che la mia psicologa non riesce far breccia in me in nessun modo e nepppure mia madre ci riesce. Vivo con dentro questo dolore conoscio che lei poteva con un paio di telefonate e qualche parola gentile lenire e al massimo se mi avesse dimostrato di aver pianto almeno 5 minuti per quello che mi ha fatto, ma non lo ha mai fatto ed io sono morto....il tentativo di suicidio era ben chiamato ed evidente che sarebbe capitato.
22 anni di merda e so che il futuro mi riserva soolo quello, visto che ad ogni raccomandata il mio passato rende conto della sua parte, il passato non è mai passato, troppo spesso per me è presente.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, ho 33 anni e solo 11 anni per me sono stati decenti, facendo le debite sottrazzioni solo 1/3 della mia vita ha avuto un andamento tranquillo (badiamo bene non stupendo), del resto solo merda su merda, ansia e fastidio, gente che mi ha usato solo per la mia necessità di bene, di qualcosa di pulito con un assassino e vari ladri e profittatori mi hanno tolto.
> Solo una cosa avevo chiesto a Serena di evitare di tradirmi e bada bene che avrei capito un tradimento in cui lei è uscita ed è successo qualcosa presi dal momento, ma non un tradimento orchestrato a tavolino via compouter con quel cesso di quel coattone che le disse chiaramente che se non mi diceva niente non sarei mai stato male...aldoveva dirle che doveva saper anche mentire dentro di se quel coglione di merda alto due mele o poco più.
> Ma ho soopportato anche quello che  le avevo chiesto che non volevo subire, ma avevo accusato il colpo, avevo bisogno di un aiuto e decisamente veloce e rapido, mi ero chiuso in me e lei che ha fatto? "Bhe ci siamo lasciati, mica sono la tua ragazza io, non ti devo niente!" ed  io in silenzio in casa mia sono morto con mia madre che non capiva che cosa avessi.
> Sottolineo, io sono di mio introverso, adesso sono chiuso in me stesso tanto che la mia psicologa non riesce far breccia in me in nessun modo e nepppure mia madre ci riesce. Vivo con dentro questo dolore conoscio che lei poteva con un paio di telefonate e qualche parola gentile lenire e al massimo se mi avesse dimostrato di aver pianto almeno 5 minuti per quello che mi ha fatto, ma non lo ha mai fatto ed io sono morto....il tentativo di suicidio era ben chiamato ed evidente che sarebbe capitato.
> 22 anni di merda e so che il futuro mi riserva soolo quello, visto che ad ogni raccomandata il mio passato rende conto della sua parte, il passato non è mai passato, troppo spesso per me è presente.


Beh ti dico una cosa...
Le dissi anche in ginocchio smettila di trattarmi male...
Risultato infieriva sempre di più...

A sto punto impari che dire a Serena di non tradirti è stato armare lei in maniera letale contro di te.


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, ho 33 anni e solo 11 anni per me sono stati decenti, facendo le debite sottrazzioni solo 1/3 della mia vita ha avuto un andamento tranquillo (badiamo bene non stupendo), del resto solo merda su merda, ansia e fastidio, gente che mi ha usato solo per la mia necessità di bene, di qualcosa di pulito con un assassino e vari ladri e profittatori mi hanno tolto.
> Solo una cosa avevo chiesto a Serena di evitare di tradirmi e bada bene che *avrei capito un tradimento in cui lei è uscita ed è successo qualcosa presi dal momento, ma non un tradimento orchestrato a tavolino *via compouter con quel cesso di quel coattone che le disse chiaramente che se non mi diceva niente non sarei mai stato male...aldoveva dirle che doveva saper anche mentire dentro di se quel coglione di merda alto due mele o poco più.
> Ma ho soopportato anche quello che  le avevo chiesto che non volevo subire, ma avevo accusato il colpo, avevo bisogno di un aiuto e decisamente veloce e rapido, mi ero chiuso in me e lei che ha fatto? "Bhe ci siamo lasciati, mica sono la tua ragazza io, non ti devo niente!" ed  io in silenzio in casa mia sono morto con mia madre che non capiva che cosa avessi.
> Sottolineo, io sono di mio introverso, adesso sono chiuso in me stesso tanto che la mia psicologa non riesce far breccia in me in nessun modo e nepppure mia madre ci riesce. Vivo con dentro questo dolore conoscio che *lei poteva con un paio di telefonate e qualche parola gentile lenire e al massimo se mi avesse dimostrato di aver pianto almeno 5 minuti per quello che mi ha fatto, ma non lo ha mai fatto ed io sono morto...*.il tentativo di suicidio era ben chiamato ed evidente che sarebbe capitato.
> 22 anni di merda e so che il futuro mi riserva soolo quello, visto che ad ogni raccomandata il mio passato rende conto della sua parte, il passato non è mai passato, troppo spesso per me è presente.



Senti, sono in sintonia con te perché anch'io vivo delle fasi in cui rimugino e rimugino sempre sugli stessi pensieri che sono ormai ossessivi, ma la merda più si mescola più puzza (e lo sappiamo bene noi).

Riguardo alla prima frase che ti ho evidenziato: anche per me è esattamente così, ma una volta che l'abbiamo saputo e che abbiamo scoperto che non è andata così, vogliamo continuare per sempre ad arrovellarci e a farci marcire l'anima?
Io no davvero: io voglio ancora vivere e godere del bello di questa vita, sia mai farsela rovinare da un'altra persona.
Se mai, se proprio me la devo rovinare sarò IO che lo farò.
*Nessun altro deve avere questo potere su di me. 
*
Idem per la tua seconda frase: lei poteva, ma non l'ha fatto.
E se non l'ha voluto fare vuol dire che non ti meritava e che se ne vada quindi affanculo e via per sempre dalla tua mente che te l'ha già contaminata anche troppo!

C'è pieno di gente al mondo e chissà quanti ce ne sono che non sono delle merde, ma brave persone, degne di stare con te che sei corretto. 
Apriti a loro, riprendi un po' di fiducia...
Non sono tutti lupi travestiti da agnelli, mi rifiuto categoricamente di pensarlo.


----------



## Fabry (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Senti, sono in sintonia con te perché anch'io vivo delle fasi in cui rimugino e rimugino sempre sugli stessi pensieri che sono ormai ossessivi, ma la merda più si mescola più puzza (e lo sappiamo bene noi).
> 
> Riguardo alla prima frase che ti ho evidenziato: anche per me è esattamente così, ma una volta che l'abbiamo saputo e che abbiamo scoperto che non è andata così, vogliamo continuare per sempre ad arrovellarci e a farci marcire l'anima?
> Io no davvero: io voglio ancora vivere e godere del bello di questa vita, sia mai farsela rovinare da un'altra persona.
> Se mai, se proprio me la devo rovinare sarò



:up::up::up: Bene così...combattiva...


----------



## Diletta (23 Agosto 2012)

Fabry ha detto:


> :up::up::up: Bene così...combattiva...




...c'è un seguito: avevo pigiato il tasto sbagliato, comunque continua a leggere!!


----------



## MillePensieri (23 Agosto 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Senti, sono in sintonia con te perché anch'io vivo delle fasi in cui rimugino e rimugino sempre sugli stessi pensieri che sono ormai ossessivi, ma la merda più si mescola più puzza (e lo sappiamo bene noi).
> 
> Riguardo alla prima frase che ti ho evidenziato: anche per me è esattamente così, ma una volta che l'abbiamo saputo e che abbiamo scoperto che non è andata così, vogliamo continuare per sempre ad arrovellarci e a farci marcire l'anima?
> Io no davvero: io voglio ancora vivere e godere del bello di questa vita, sia mai farsela rovinare da un'altra persona.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Zod (23 Agosto 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Simy, ho 33 anni e solo 11 anni per me sono stati decenti, facendo le debite sottrazzioni solo 1/3 della mia vita ha avuto un andamento tranquillo (badiamo bene non stupendo), del resto solo merda su merda, ansia e fastidio, gente che mi ha usato solo per la mia necessità di bene, di qualcosa di pulito con un assassino e vari ladri e profittatori mi hanno tolto.
> Solo una cosa avevo chiesto a Serena di evitare di tradirmi e bada bene che avrei capito un tradimento in cui lei è uscita ed è successo qualcosa presi dal momento, ma non un tradimento orchestrato a tavolino via compouter con quel cesso di quel coattone che le disse chiaramente che se non mi diceva niente non sarei mai stato male...aldoveva dirle che doveva saper anche mentire dentro di se quel coglione di merda alto due mele o poco più.
> Ma ho soopportato anche quello che  le avevo chiesto che non volevo subire, ma avevo accusato il colpo, avevo bisogno di un aiuto e decisamente veloce e rapido, mi ero chiuso in me e lei che ha fatto? "Bhe ci siamo lasciati, mica sono la tua ragazza io, non ti devo niente!" ed  io in silenzio in casa mia sono morto con mia madre che non capiva che cosa avessi.
> Sottolineo, io sono di mio introverso, adesso sono chiuso in me stesso tanto che la mia psicologa non riesce far breccia in me in nessun modo e nepppure mia madre ci riesce. Vivo con dentro questo dolore conoscio che lei poteva con un paio di telefonate e qualche parola gentile lenire e al massimo se mi avesse dimostrato di aver pianto almeno 5 minuti per quello che mi ha fatto, ma non lo ha mai fatto ed io sono morto....il tentativo di suicidio era ben chiamato ed evidente che sarebbe capitato.
> 22 anni di merda e so che il futuro mi riserva soolo quello, visto che ad ogni raccomandata il mio passato rende conto della sua parte, il passato non è mai passato, troppo spesso per me è presente.


Daniele, tu stai permettendo ad una persona che disprezzi di continuare a farti del male. Vale la pena stare cosí male per una persona che non stimiamo e da cui non dipendiamo in alcun modo? No.

Che rimanga un pó di dolore, nascosto in un angolo del cuore, ci puó stare. Ma rovinarsi la vita per una puttana ...

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Daniele, tu stai permettendo ad una persona che disprezzi di continuare a farti del male. Vale la pena stare cosí male per una persona che non stimiamo e da cui non dipendiamo in alcun modo? No.
> 
> Che rimanga un pó di dolore, nascosto in un angolo del cuore, ci puó stare. Ma rovinarsi la vita per una puttana ...
> 
> S*B


Beh non vale la pena rovinarsi per na persona dei...
Insomma darghe della putana solo perchè ha tradito il signor Daniele mi pare troppo no?
Finchè lui non dimentica lei, fidati: "dipende" da lei...
Perchè nel suo cuore cova certe speranze...che non ti dico...eh?


----------



## Zod (23 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh non vale la pena rovinarsi per na persona dei...
> Insomma darghe della putana solo perchè ha tradito il signor Daniele mi pare troppo no?
> Finchè lui non dimentica lei, fidati: "dipende" da lei...
> Perchè nel suo cuore cova certe speranze...che non ti dico...eh?


Io non penso sia puttana, non la conosco. Lui l'ha definita cosí, o ci é andato vicino, oppure anche oltre, anzi mi sembra molto oltre. Parlavo dal suo cuore...

Io manco so se esiste Daniele, Serena, senza contare il relativismo cosmico e la mancanza di una teoria di campo unificato.

S*B


----------



## Argos (23 Agosto 2012)

*Ci si risente*

Eccomi tornato, mamma mia quante risposte, sono arrivato a leggerne solo metà, probabilmente la mia storia non fa statistica.......

In questi giorni, abbiamo alternato momenti di discussioni con lunghi silenzi, sono in vacanza e con mia figlia di 5 anni da fare divertire, è dura sorridere e giocare sempre con lei mentre mi porto in giro un macigno nello stomaco. Alterno fase tranquille da fasi depresse, quando la piccola fa la pennica pomeridiana mi prendo la macchina e me ne vado in giro senza una meta, solo per pensare.


L'ha fatto, si è trombata lo stronzo, per farmi ulteriore male gli ho chiesto di spiegarmi tutto nei minimi particolari, ma sono un uomo delle caverne e volevo sapere......

Quello che mi ha detto sembrava "vero", ormai lo scrivo tra virgolette perchè non lo so nemmeno io.

Mi ha garantito che la figlia è nostra, si è detta disposta anche a fare subito l'esame del DNA al nostro ritorno dalle ferie, era proprio convinta, dunque escludo che il figlio possa essere dell'altro. Abbiamo deciso di chiamarla Giorgia......

Non si capacita nemmeno lei del casino che ha fatto, mi parla di farfalle nello stomaco, di curiosità (permetto che io sono stato il suo "unico" uomo), sbalzi ormonali e le solite fregnacce. Lo stronzo le faceva inviti gentili alla macchinetta del caffè, mail ambigue, e tira e mola ci è finita a letto. 

Le ho fatto capire che oltre a sentirmi tradito, ingannato, e tutte le altre belle cose, lei aveva l'aggravante che era incinta (altra premessa le trombate avvenivano nei primi due mesi della gravidanza), e solo per questa merita di essere sotterrata, lei mi guarda con sta faccia inebetita.

Mi fa le solite promesse, non so se crederci. Anzi.......

Mi gira il culo che ha mandato in fumo 17 anni di vita insieme.

Mi sono incazzato dicendole, che se c'era qualcosa che non andava tra di noi, doveva parlarmene, avremmo affrontato insieme il problema e magari l'avremmo risolto, come magari no, ma almeno ci avrei provato, sono stato punito senza appello, mi dice che che ho perfettamente ragione, ma intanto il casco con le corna l'ho porto io.

L'hanno fatto l'ultima volta a metà Giugno, poi mi ha giurato che non l'ha più fatto anche se lui insisteva. Le ho detto che Lui è un animale, con che coraggio lo fai con una donna incinta. L'hanno fatto solo tre volte.......per me un'infinità.

Magari non ho fatto bene a chiederle tutte quelle cose, ma mi stavo facendo dei film in testa allucinati, meglio così, poveretto direte voi......

Mi da fastidio anche guardarla, in questo momento per me è solo un corpo con dentro mia figlia.

Non so più nemmeno cosa dirle, le ho vomitato addosso tante di quelle cose che mi sento svuotato, l'idea di riiniziare a litigare o discutere mi prende il magone. 

Abbiamo ancora 7 giorni di ferie davanti, sarà dura.

Al rientro mi butterò sul lavoro per cercare di pensarci il meno possibile.

Non so che fare, se sbatterla fuori di casa, tenermela, ho un casino intesta che nemmeno immaginate. Proprio da lei poi....

Ho l'aggravante (anche se per me è una gioia) della figlia in arrivo altrimenti.......

Quando mi sente in bocca la parola separazione, sbianca, mi supplica di no, ha fatto una cazzata e vuole vivere tutta la vita cone me, io le dico, ma come pensa che possa ancora fidarmi delle sue parole???

Minchia che casino, non son nemmeno dove sbattere la testa.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Eccomi tornato, mamma mia quante risposte, sono arrivato a leggerne solo metà, probabilmente la mia storia non fa statistica.......
> 
> In questi giorni, abbiamo alternato momenti di discussioni con lunghi silenzi, sono in vacanza e con mia figlia di 5 anni da fare divertire, è dura sorridere e giocare sempre con lei mentre mi porto in giro un macigno nello stomaco. Alterno fase tranquille da fasi depresse, quando la piccola fa la pennica pomeridiana mi prendo la macchina e me ne vado in giro senza una meta, solo per pensare.
> 
> ...


Ehm...
A caldo...
Non compiere scelte dettate dalla rabbia e dalla paura: sono sbagliate.
Appunto 17 anni.
Senti sono empirico e pratico: ora avrà la maternità no?
Quindi avrà il suo bel da fare e le passerà la sbornia.
Tu dici che sei stato il suo unico uomo, bon, magari si è presa una sbandata senza sapere neanche lei come è?
Non so come conosci le donne tu, io le conosco dotate di una parte tutta loro molto irrazionale, che non sanno governare...
Argos, a te è capitata proprio brutta e da schifo.
Fossi te: mi organizzo per lasciarti nei tuoi brodi almeno un anno.
Poi le bocce saranno ferme e ne riparliamo.
Lei sbianca per la separazion? Ok.

Falle provare un periodo di vita senza di te.
Forse è solo immatura affettivamente, tu rappresenti l'impegno quotidiano e lui il principe farlocco che vien dalla luna, no?

E fossi in te, in barba a tante storie, vorrei vedere che faccia ha sto tizio.
Secondo me è terapeutico per un uomo vedere la faccia del tizio con cui ci ha tradito.
Proprio per evitarci i film in testa.

Ma ci sono cose, delle nostre moglie, che non capiremo e non capiremmo mai.

Finchè stai per i cassi tuoi decidi che cosa vuoi tu.
O te la tieni con questa diremo mancanza o la lasci.

E lasciarla diventa facile se senti dentro sta roba qua:
Non ti voglio al mio fianco perchè scusami ma mi fai schifo e non voglio più avere nulla a che fare con una tipa che mi ha fatto na roba del genere.

Stai su e un abbraccio.
Credimi mi dispiace immensamente per te, perchè sei un brav'uomo e non ti meriti certo sta roba qua.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Agosto 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Eccomi tornato, mamma mia quante risposte, sono arrivato a leggerne solo metà, probabilmente la mia storia non fa statistica.......
> 
> In questi giorni, abbiamo alternato momenti di discussioni con lunghi silenzi, sono in vacanza e con mia figlia di 5 anni da fare divertire, è dura sorridere e giocare sempre con lei mentre mi porto in giro un macigno nello stomaco. Alterno fase tranquille da fasi depresse, quando la piccola fa la pennica pomeridiana mi prendo la macchina e me ne vado in giro senza una meta, solo per pensare.
> 
> ...


Intanto tu il test fallo lo stesso, anche solo per smerdarla. E poi, nulla. Non so consigliarti null'altro, non sono in grado. In bocca al lupo, compà.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2012)

ToyGirl ha detto:


> La prima cosa secondo me è fare il test del DNA. Poi si vedrà...
> 
> A fare i pianti del coccodrillo sono tutti bravi, te lo dice una che sta con un traditore seriale con una pessima reputazione...
> 
> ...


Toy per certi uomini le uniche cose belle della vita erano la loro famiglia.
Questo è il problema.
E loro due avevano quella grande esclusività di coppia no?
Toy un uomo con le palle e due figli...pensa solo...a far star bene loro...perchè in questo si sente realizzato...
QUi vanno a puttane gli ideali di un uomo capisci?
Magari quelli per i quali uno come me, non ha mai avuto il coraggio di impegnarsi a fondo, appunto per paura delle delusioni. 

Almeno tu stai con un seriale no?
Sai no com'è la vitaccia no?
Tu giri lo sguardo e lui te la combina no?


----------



## Argos (23 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Toy per certi uomini le uniche cose belle della vita erano la loro famiglia.
> Questo è il problema.
> E loro due avevano quella grande esclusività di coppia no?
> *Toy un uomo con le palle e due figli...pensa solo...a far star bene loro...perchè in questo si sente realizzato...
> ...



Penso che tu abbia centrato al 100% la situazione, non potevi esprimerti con parole migliori


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Penso che tu abbia centrato al 100% la situazione, non potevi esprimerti con parole migliori


E allora a sto punto è lei che deve mettere a posto il casino che ha combinato.
Non tu.
Il problema è se sarò in grado.
Ma almeno e scusa la domanda diretta, sto secondo figlio era desiderato e cercato da tutti e due?
Te lo dico perchè io sono uno che ha dato una grandissima delusione a sua moglie e so che non me lo perdonerà mai, per non aver voluto darle il secondo figlio, perchè non me la sentivo e comportava per me troppo sacrificio.

Perchè io forse potrei in qualche maniera capire la sua pazzia se sto figlio, è capitato per sbaglio, e come saprai succede in tantissime coppie no?


----------



## Zod (23 Agosto 2012)

Quello che é successo ormai é successo, e niente potrà cambiarlo. Vuoi rinunciare a 17 anni insieme e a vivere la quotidianità con le tue figlie per tre scopate? Vale la pena mandare tutto all'aria? Il dolore non ti passerà mica, anzi, sarà sempre lí pronto a fare rivendicazioni mentali ogni volta che avrai difficoltà a gestire la vita da separato, da quando ti accorgerai che le tue figlie soffrono per la tua decisione, a quando avrai problemi ad organizzare i weekend con loro, a quando ti renderai conto di quanto é difficile rifarsi una vita. 

Penso valga almeno la pena ritentare, non é facile, ma separarti é peggio. Domandati anche se tu, mentre lei era incinta, fossi stato ammalliato da una bella donna fino a perderci la testa, avresti resistito?

É tuo dovere ritentare, per le tue figlie. Solo se dall'altra parte ti accorgi che non c'é speranza di normalità, allora puoi optare per la separazione.

Ora tutto il male che ti viene addosso te lo stai facendo da solo, e rischi di fartene piú di quanto non te ne abbia fatto lei. Devi farti coraggio ed affrontare il problema insieme a tua moglie. Dovete riprendere il cammino.

S*B

PS : il test fallo comunque





Argos ha detto:


> Eccomi tornato, mamma mia quante risposte, sono arrivato a leggerne solo metà, probabilmente la mia storia non fa statistica.......
> 
> In questi giorni, abbiamo alternato momenti di discussioni con lunghi silenzi, sono in vacanza e con mia figlia di 5 anni da fare divertire, è dura sorridere e giocare sempre con lei mentre mi porto in giro un macigno nello stomaco. Alterno fase tranquille da fasi depresse, quando la piccola fa la pennica pomeridiana mi prendo la macchina e me ne vado in giro senza una meta, solo per pensare.
> 
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Agosto 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Quello che é successo ormai é successo, e niente potrà cambiarlo. Vuoi rinunciare a 17 anni insieme e a vivere la quotidianità con le tue figlie per tre scopate? Vale la pena mandare tutto all'aria? Il dolore non ti passerà mica, anzi, sarà sempre lí pronto a fare rivendicazioni mentali ogni volta che avrai difficoltà a gestire la vita da separato, da quando ti accorgerai che le tue figlie soffrono per la tua decisione, a quando avrai problemi ad organizzare i weekend con loro, a quando ti renderai conto di quanto é difficile rifarsi una vita.
> 
> Penso valga almeno la pena ritentare, non é facile, ma separarti é peggio. Domandati anche se tu, mentre lei era incinta, fossi stato ammalliato da una bella donna fino a perderci la testa, avresti resistito?
> 
> ...


Si ma sono cose che deve sistemare sua moglie non lui eh?
Ma dove stiamo andando a finire eh?


----------



## Zod (24 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma sono cose che deve sistemare sua moglie non lui eh?
> Ma dove stiamo andando a finire eh?


Devono farlo insieme. 

Andiamo a finire che ci sono due bambine in mezzo, di cui una non so come si chiama, mentre l'altra si chiamerà Giorgia. 

S*B


----------



## Annuccia (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> *Intanto tu il test fallo lo stesso, anche solo per smerdarla*. E poi, nulla. Non so consigliarti null'altro, non sono in grado. In bocca al lupo, compà.


si...
mi hai tolto le parole di bocca


----------



## Simy (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Intanto tu il test fallo lo stesso, anche solo per smerdarla. E poi, nulla. Non so consigliarti null'altro, non sono in grado. In bocca al lupo, compà.





Annuccia ha detto:


> si...
> mi hai tolto le parole di bocca


quoto!

e poi ora devi pensare a tua figlia ...e alla piccola in arrivo....
fai un passo alla volta.... vedrai che piano piano ce la farai!
datti delle priorità.


----------



## oscuro (24 Agosto 2012)

*Ma*

Non sono in grado di consogliarti nulla!Però non capisco perchè per tre scopate della moglie argos deve pensare se mandare all'aria 17 anni di vita..e perchè non ci ha pensate quella stronza della molgie...!Già ormai il mondo gira così di merda.....!


----------



## Daniele (24 Agosto 2012)

Argos

1) fai il test del DNA e fallo sapere alacremente ai parenti di lei il perchè, questa è la giusta punizione per una moglie infedelissima, cioè essere considerata una "poco di buono" da quelli che sono i suoi parenti (non i tuoi, bada bene). 
2) Decidi se riesci a sopportare il peso, ma adesso te l dico legalmente, va da una vvocato con tua moglie e fa mettere giù un documento. Se tu adesso dici che la perdoni e tra un anno decidi di separarti perchè non ce la fai il giudice (fidati di quello che dico), non le darà mai l'addebito. Devi mettere nero su bianco che per i prossimi due anni provi a sostenere il matrimonio nonostante il dolo di tua moglie, in caso contrario tu non ce la faccia che la separazione sarà per sua colpa (fidati è comunque un pararsi il culo che non fa mai male).
3) Adesso si parla di lavoro, tua moglie deve cercare  un altro lavoro e celermente, o altra alternativa deve cercarlo il suo collega  che tu potresti invitare gentilmente a farlo, fidati, funziona sempre l'essere gentilmente persuasivi con uno che si è scopato tua moglie incita (che schifo d'uomo, ti prego rendilo procione per tutti noi).
4) I figli non sono un buon motivo per tenere su una famiglia che si sta disgregando, purtroppo, tu e tua moglie (più che altro lei) dovete trovare un modo per evitare questa disgregazione, i figli non devono essere causa di scelte imbarazzanti come il pensare di tenersi una moglie "ppoco di buono" in casa.

Sappi che c'è gente che prova  a darti una mano, ma sappi che la rabbia che covi devi sfogarla, se no diverrà un male ch ti farà fare cose orribili, detta da chi l'ha tenuta dentra.

Ciao e un abbraccio.


----------



## Trasparenza (24 Agosto 2012)

prima di tutto mi spiace molto leggere questa brutta storia, e le poche parole che mi sento di dire,
da padre ad un padre, è di tenere duro e di salvaguardare l'interesse primario: *quello dei figli.*
Uno deve ancora nascere e credo proprio che sia figlio vostro, purtroppo sbandate di questo
genere accadono abbastanza di frequente ma non penso che sia arrivata al punto di
concepire il figlio con altra persona.
Che dire, mantieni sempre la calma e il consiglio che ti posso dare è di non passare
dalla parte del torto, quando hai mille ragioni di questo mondo.
A volte certe mogli hanno la virtù di rigirarsi la frittata in modo incredibile, magari
per passarci da vittima ("mi trascurava", "mi ha minacciata" e balle varie).
Forza e coraggio ! 

ps aveva la faccia "inebetita?" Mi ricorda qualcuna...ma la racconterò presto.


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Intanto tu il test fallo lo stesso, anche solo per smerdarla. E poi, nulla. Non so consigliarti null'altro, non sono in grado. In bocca al lupo, compà.


ma che caspita dici.in una situazione tragica come questa spiegami il senso di "smerdarla" i problemi sono ben altri.e speriamo caldamente che il figlio sia suo.eccome


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che caspita dici.in una situazione tragica come questa spiegami il senso di "smerdarla" i problemi sono ben altri.e speriamo caldamente che il figlio sia suo.eccome


Io penso che la bimba sia sua. Ma qua il concetto è di fargliela pesare. E se non le pesa abbastanza, di fargliela pesare ancora di più. E ancora di più. E ancora di piu e più e più e più e più e più e più e più.


P.S: e più e più e più.


P.P.S: più.


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io penso che la bimba sia sua. Ma qua il concetto è di fargliela pesare. E se non le pesa abbastanza, di fargliela pesare ancora di più. E ancora di più. E ancora di piu e più e più e più e più e più e più e più.
> 
> 
> P.S: e più e più e più.
> ...


ma non è assolutamente questa la priorità quanto quella di capire e farle capire motivazioni, errori per rimediare se si può o tagliare nel modo più sensato possibile per i figli.


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non è assolutamente questa la priorità quanto quella di capire e farle capire motivazioni, errori per rimediare se si può o tagliare nel modo più sensato possibile per i figli.


Ma io non sto parlando di priorità, io sto parlando di sfregio. E' diverso. Anzi, diversissimo. E certe cose, tra l'altro, non è detto che sta tizia possa capirle se non gliele si fanno pesare abbastanza. A prescindere da cosa uno poi ha effettivamente intenzione di farci, con una tipa così. Ma quello è, appunto, un altro discorso.


----------



## Minerva (24 Agosto 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non sto parlando di priorità, io sto parlando di sfregio. E' diverso. Anzi, diversissimo. E certe cose, tra l'altro, non è detto che sta tizia possa capirle se non gliele si fanno pesare abbastanza. A prescindere da cosa uno poi ha effettivamente intenzione di farci, con una tipa così. Ma quello è, appunto, un altro discorso.


lo sfregio è inutile e sciocco .secondo me


----------



## Joey Blow (24 Agosto 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo sfregio è inutile e sciocco .secondo me



Ok. E' un'opinione. Io la penso diversamente, ma vabbè.


----------



## lunaiena (24 Agosto 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm...
> A caldo...
> Non compiere scelte dettate dalla rabbia e dalla paura: sono sbagliate.
> Appunto 17 anni.
> ...



Vorrei dirti solo una cosa:
Non pensare che a prescindere ci sia qualcosa che non va nella coppia ....
a volte non è così ...
si fanno cose senza pensare alle conseguenze e poi chi deve rimediare è molto spesso il colpito .....ma questa è la vita prendere o lasciare..


----------



## miriam (25 Agosto 2012)

ciao sono disperata e ti capisco benissimo,anke la mia storia è davvero singolare.....dopo una vita trascorsa vicino a un uomo ke credevo fantastico dal quale ho avuto tre figli scopro ke dopo un mese di lontananza per lavoro, in un localaccio va con una prostituta nigeriana , le regala molti soldi m il peggio è ke vanno subito a vivere assieme . lui è completamente perso, geloso e non lo è mai stato di me, anzi si eccitava pure all'idea ke io potessi avere altri uomini......per un anno ha vissuto all'estero con lei dimenticandosi di noi, e quando volevo raggiungerlo, perkè così eravamo daccordo diceva ke non era possibile.Per farla breve il giorno di NATALE ho scoperto tutto avevano fatto foto su pc.Gli ho kiesto di scegliere ha risposto ke non poteva , doveva pensarci....ho inoltre saputo ke ha perso un lavoro bellissimo proprio perkè si portava ovunque la sua puttana una tipa ke ha 3o anni ed è sulla strada da quando ne aveva 10!!!!io ne ho compiuti 49 da poki giorni e mi immaginavo non ci fosse storia tra me e lei ....ma no peggio ke peggio è molto brutta lui la ama per la sua mente, parlano molto ed è intelligente....potrei continuare ancora per molto ma per non tediare nessuno voglio solo far presente ke ho fatto il possibile l'ho sempre amato e rispettato lui no, a inizio anno ho anke dovuto curarmi da una malattia venerea avuta in regalo per natale......troppa sofferenza, lui continua a vivere qui come se niente fosse dice ke ha sbagliato ed era la prima volta....ke se io fossi stata li non sarebbe successo....ogni giorno scopro altre sue menzogne, lei ha tel anke a casa.....spero e prego ke si trovi un lavoro , torni all'estero, così potro incominciare a vivere, i mie figli sono disgustati......io non ne posso piu.....se solo avessi un lavoro sicuro.... comunque noi tradit i dobbiamo riprenderci la nostra dignità..io non lo perdonerò MAIIII


----------



## Eliade (25 Agosto 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> a a leggere il suo cellulare? A leggerle le mail? Ma che vita è?
> Il problema è un'altro, la figlia in arrivo.......mi fa schifo solo l'idea di stringerle la mano in sala parto. Come crescerà nostra figlia? Sto malissimo.......
> 
> Non so perchè vi ho scritto tutte queste cose, volevo solo sfogarmi con qualcuno, mi sto tenendo tutto dentro e sto malissimo.


La seconda bimba crescerà benissimo perché tu le vorrei bene...
In ogni caso non è necessario tenere la mano in sala parto...
Un mio zio non ha assistito al parto dei suoi 2 figli, eppure li adora....
In ogni caso riflettici bene: era incita di tua figli e si è trombata un altro...


----------



## sciocca (25 Agosto 2012)

*idem a me ieri sera....*

non sapevo di questo sito...sono ancora sconvolta.
 Mi è successo ieri sera, simile a te,
 sposata con due bambini, fidanzata a lungo...tutto bene fino a ieri sera, quando stavo scaricando i video della vacanza e visto che il pc era impegnato, ho deciso di far vedere qualche video a mio figlio sul cellulare del papà...
non sapevo bene come funzionasse, ma tentando e girando tra le varie opzioni, ho fatto una cosa che prima non avevo mai fatto...vedere sui messaggi, non quelli ricevuti, bensì quelli della tim e....TANA! 
non ho capito subito di cosa si trattava (stupida)....
ne ho dovuti leggere almeno sette o otto, finchè uno chiaramente conteneva il nome di mio marito...e un altro il luogo dell'incontro...e le date....e il mio cuore , il mio cuore....saliva su su su sempre più su, fino alla gola tanto che per un attimo ho pensato di vomitarlo.......non riuscivo a credere non potevo credere e non potevo credere. 
un uomo che tutti dicono innamorato da sempre...di me....anzi io sono sempre sembrata la stronza di turno perchè di poche parole e perchè troppo educata, ma che dire ancora non ci credo....E NON SO COSA FARE anche io. meglio se non ci fossero i miei figli saprei cosa fare di sicuro. e' una sofferenza indicibile...è un tunnel così buio......non vedo la luce no riesco a vederla.VORREI URLARE A TUTTO IL MONDO QUANTO E' MESCHINO. io non l'ho mai tradito e ne sono certa e ora che gliel'ho detto sto ancora peggio. dopo, la sfilza di scuse, di cazzate, di cose....e poi....da vigliacco ha detto - me ne vado , non ce la faccio - lui capito !!!
E io gli ho detto - e ai bambini che diciamo....? facciamo pagare loro per la tua viltà? è solo questo- un vile un vile un vile....

Non so ancora che fare.....ma so che una parte di me è morta per sempre.
pensare che tuttora non ci credo......non a me....per chi suona la campana

grazie di avere letto la mia sofferenza


----------



## Zod (25 Agosto 2012)

sciocca ha detto:


> non sapevo di questo sito...sono ancora sconvolta.
> Mi è successo ieri sera, simile a te,
> sposata con due bambini, fidanzata a lungo...tutto bene fino a ieri sera, quando stavo scaricando i video della vacanza e visto che il pc era impegnato, ho deciso di far vedere qualche video a mio figlio sul cellulare del papà...
> non sapevo bene come funzionasse, ma tentando e girando tra le varie opzioni, ho fatto una cosa che prima non avevo mai fatto...vedere sui messaggi, non quelli ricevuti, bensì quelli della tim e....TANA!
> ...


Fatti forza, sei nella fase della rabbia, cerca di sfogarla tutelando te stessa e i bimbi. 

S*B


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2012)

sciocca ha detto:


> non sapevo di questo sito...sono ancora sconvolta.
> Mi è successo ieri sera, simile a te,
> sposata con due bambini, fidanzata a lungo...tutto bene fino a ieri sera, quando stavo scaricando i video della vacanza e visto che il pc era impegnato, ho deciso di far vedere qualche video a mio figlio sul cellulare del papà...
> non sapevo bene come funzionasse, ma tentando e girando tra le varie opzioni, ho fatto una cosa che prima non avevo mai fatto...vedere sui messaggi, non quelli ricevuti, bensì quelli della tim e....TANA!
> ...



In che senso?


----------



## Eliade (26 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> In che senso?


E' certa di non aver mai tradito...sai le storie "mio malgrado ho tradito", "mi sono ritrovata in questa situazione senza saperlo", ecc...?
Beh, forse lei è sicura che anche suo malgrado non ha tradito.


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' certa di non aver mai tradito...sai le storie "mio malgrado ho tradito", "mi sono ritrovata in questa situazione senza saperlo", ecc...?
> Beh, forse lei è sicura che anche suo malgrado non ha tradito.


Apprezzo il tuo sforzo, soprattutto in virtù dell'avvitamento triplo


----------



## Simy (26 Agosto 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' certa di non aver mai tradito...sai le storie "mio malgrado ho tradito", "mi sono ritrovata in questa situazione senza saperlo", ecc...?
> Beh, forse lei è sicura che anche suo malgrado non ha tradito.





Leda ha detto:


> Apprezzo il tuo sforzo, soprattutto in virtù dell'avvitamento triplo


:risata:


----------



## Eliade (26 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Apprezzo il tuo sforzo, soprattutto in virtù dell'avvitamento triplo


azz, io credevo di aver fatto un doppio salto mortale...devo allenarmi di più!


----------



## demoralizio (26 Agosto 2012)

Non ho letto tutte le pagine, ma volevo solo aggiungere la mia incredulità e la mia solidarietà totale per Argos.
Capisco il senso di "gabbia" e le enormi difficoltà che ti impongono la presenza dei figli, in questa storia, e ne aumentano la spirale di dolore, proprio perché per tutelare l'infanzia dei nostri bimbi noi siamo disposti a tutto... a tutto, anche a mangiare un bidone di merda e a piangere in bagno come dei bambini, e questo io credo che le nostre metà (fai anche un quarto o un ottavo) lo sappiano, anche inconsciamente.
Sanno che difficilmente butteremmo all'aria tutto, e ne approfittano.

Certo, la tua storia è veramente da incazzarsi come una bestia, il fatto che lei fosse incinta è... boh... non trovo parole adatte.

In bocca al lupo, una parte di te si è dissolta, quella più sognatrice, romantica... ma ti rimane sicuramente ancora molto.


----------



## Leda (26 Agosto 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Non ho letto tutte le pagine, ma volevo solo aggiungere la mia incredulità e la mia solidarietà totale per Argos.
> Capisco il senso di "gabbia" e le enormi difficoltà che ti impongono la presenza dei figli, in questa storia, e ne aumentano la spirale di dolore, proprio perché per tutelare l'infanzia dei nostri bimbi noi siamo disposti a tutto... a tutto, anche a mangiare un bidone di merda e a piangere in bagno come dei bambini, e questo io credo che le nostre metà (fai anche un quarto o un ottavo) lo sappiano, anche inconsciamente.
> Sanno che difficilmente butteremmo all'aria tutto, e ne approfittano.
> 
> ...


Bentornato, demoralizio 

Come sono andate le vacanze?


----------



## demoralizio (27 Agosto 2012)

Leda ha detto:


> Bentornato, demoralizio
> 
> Come sono andate le vacanze?


Ciao Leda!
Le vacanze sono... trascorse! Ci sono state un po' di sfighe qua e la, non sono riuscito a staccare la spina ma con figli piccoli è normale. Gli gnomi malefici si sono divertiti, direi, quindi sono contento però mi sono trovato ad una soglia di nervosismo che non mi piace, si riversa anche su di loro, non è giusto.

Naturalmente l'ombra è ancora lì, sovraimpressa nei miei bagni in mare, nelle cene al ristorante, nel dormiveglia.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Argos (2 Settembre 2012)

Ciao, rieccoci qui.
sono passati poco meno di 20 giorni dalla scoperta del fattaccio, sono ancora fresco di mazzata.
Sono tornato dalle ferie, nella mia casa ho riferimenti che in ferie non avevo, considerando che ho perso quelli della moglie, mi è di aiuto.
Sono ancora molto confuso, molto incazzato e pieno di rabbia nei suoi confronti. Il fattaccio mi ha destabilizzato di brutto.
Lei è sempre taciturna, parla pochissimo perché io non riescono a rivolgerle la parola se non nelle necessità familiari.
Mi implora perdono, ammette di avere fatto una cazzata colossale, di avere rovinato tutto, mi "sembra" davvero pentita (lo scrivo tra virgolette......).
In casa è un cagnolino ammaestrato, e ammetto che la cosa mi fa incazzare ancora di più.
Ho cercato di analizzare i motivi del suo gesto, a quanto pare può essere imputabile a due motivi:
Il primo potrebbe essere dovuto dal fatto che dalla nascita di nostra figlia io mi sono attaccato come una cozza a lei e lei a me, ma vi giuro che sono stato sempre premuroso con mia moglie, forse lei ha notato questo distacco, ed ha agito di conseguenza. Ma anche se l'avessi trascurata l'ho fatto per nostra figlia e non certo per gli amici o altro.
Il secondo motivo potrebbe essere proprio il fatto che io sia stato il suo unico uomo, ed è stata stuzzicata di provare altro, mi vergogno a dire queste cose ma mi sembra proprio che sia andata così. Metti insieme le due situazioni, il collega che fa il carino è la frittata è fatta.
Mi sono incazzato a morte con lei dicendole che avrebbe dovuto parlarmi e non agire subito, se solo mi avesse fatto capire la cose parlando mi sarei messo subito sui binari, il problema credetemi è che non mi sono mai accorto di questo disagio.

Mi dice che desidera stare via una settimana solo con me, senza figlia, per ritrovare quello che abbiamo perduto.

Sento tanti di voi che ci provano a ricominciare pur sapendo che non sarà mai come prima, ma credetemi io non riesco, non ce la faccio nemmeno a rivolgerle la parola, mi pesa dire queste cose, fino a 20 giorni fa avrei dato la vita per lei ed ora mi ritrovo a dire queste bruttissime parole e questi orribili pensieri.

Non so nemmeno da dove ripartire. 

Lo stronzo continua a mandarle i messaggini, qualcuno lo leggo di nascosto da lei ( che ladro che sono, mai mi sarei  aspettato di cadere così in basso), mi viene la pelle d'oca leggere le cazzate che lo stronzio scrive, ma dove cazzo vuoi andare con una incinta di 6 mesi e che tra un mese va in maternità e non la vedrai per un anno, certo che è strano......

Lei nemmeno li legge, infatti ha una bella collezione di SMS vergini. 

Lunedì torna in ufficio e si vedranno, mi ha promesso che appena lo vedo lo manda subito a cagare gridandogli in faccia che le ha rovinato la vita, chissà se lo farà veramente.

Lei di questa cosa non ne ha parlato con nessuno, lunedì ha intenzione di farlo con una suo collega più "intima" che conosce da tempo, chissà che si diranno.

Non so come uscire da questo casino, come posso pensare di perdonarla? Credetemi non so dove iniziare.

Perdonarla per me significa dargliela vinta, per me è una sconfitta, una somma e incondizionata accettazione del fatto. NO, non deve finire così, devo farle pesare il casino che ha fatto.

Non ho alternative, non ho via d'uscita, non ho scelte, con una bimba di 5 anni e una in arrivo tra tre mesi, cosa cavolo volete che faccia? Andarmene? Mandarla via? 

Discorso sesso, altro disastro, fatto salvo che nelle stato in cui si trova ( gravidanza) è sempre un po' difficile pensare di farlo, ho già di mio un blocco psicologico che è anche abbastanza normale, chi è stato padre mi può capire, ma l'idea di mettere il pisello dove l'ha messo lo stronzo mi viene il vomito; voi direte di non fare lo schizzinoso, altri rideranno, che se anche me ne trovassi un altra non la troverei di certo vergine, ma lei era mia moglie e questo fa la differenza, una differenza sostanziale, non ho più l'esclusività, una cosa condivisa, questo mi fa male da morire. Continuo con i miei film in testa dove li vedo avvinghiati nel letto, mi sale un magone addosso che vorrei spaccare tutto, in primis la faccia dello stronzo.

Mi fa male sapere con che faccia da culo copriva le sue malefatte, le volte che mi diceva che andava a fare colazione con i colleghi e invece la faceva con lui, quando mi diceva di uscire prima dall'ufficio per prendere la bambina all'asilo e poi lei andava a casa di questo. Poi come nulla fosse tornava a casa bacettino, cena, complimenti, e via a giocare con la nostra piccola, bacino della buona notte e via, ma quanto pelo sullo stomaco ci vuole.........

Come cavolo facevo a sospettare di un suo malessere se era sempre gentile e sorridente con noi.

Minchia che mazzata, mi fa malissimo pensare a questa cosa, è proprio l'imbroglio e l'inganno che ha continuato a reiterare nei miei confronti in questi tre mesi che mi distrugge.

Boh, vi ho annoiato.

Buona notte


----------



## lunaiena (2 Settembre 2012)

Continua pure lo sfogo ...
non so che dire ...


----------



## Annuccia (2 Settembre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Ciao, rieccoci qui.
> sono passati poco meno di 20 giorni dalla scoperta del fattaccio, sono ancora fresco di mazzata.
> Sono tornato dalle ferie, nella mia casa ho riferimenti che in ferie non avevo, considerando che ho perso quelli della moglie, mi è di aiuto.
> Sono ancora molto confuso, molto incazzato e pieno di rabbia nei suoi confronti. Il fattaccio mi ha destabilizzato di brutto.
> ...





ciao argos...
beh che lei sia taciturna è normale...
ricordo ancora la pesanteza di quei silenzi...

non cercare il perchè del suo gesto...
secondo me non è ne la prima ne la seconda opzione...
è accaduto e basta..
si sono trovati attratti l'uno dell'altra..complice la frequentazione giornaliera...le cose in comune ecc ecc...

la mazzata è forte soprattutto perchè lei è incinta...e sai come la penso..ma non riparliamo di questo...abbiamo già fatto abbastanza....

ti posso consigliare di tenere gli occhi aperti..almeno per un po...
perdonare non è una sconfitta...
però bisogna saperlo fare...
vista l'ora è meglio che non aggiunga altro....

ti auguro solo di riteovare la pace


----------



## erab (2 Settembre 2012)

Sei incazzato, bene!
Però devi capire che non si tratta di perdonare, non ha commesso un errore, non ha tamponato ad un
semaforo per un attimo di distrazione, ha fatto una scelta, ha scelto di tradire.
Ora, capito che non è perfetta, che è capace di fare quello che ha fatto, devi sbollire la rabbia e capire se
è la persona che vuoi, anche alla luce di tutto quello che fra voi c'è stato prima.

PS: lascia perdere l' orgoglio e il senso di fallimento, fanno solo danni!


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2012)

Bentornato Argos,
avatar bello e ironico, veramente...non lascia dubbi su come stai messo.
vedrai che il giorno che istintivamente lo cambierai, vorrà dire che qualcosa si sta modificando.

parli di "poche" scopate extra di tua moglie con il tizio.. e tutta la rabbia che ne consegue.
 Se parliamo di numeri, mettine in conto almeno il doppio.
Se può farti piacere...e spero che possa aiutarti, ti dico che nella mia storia...
loro si vedevano almeno 3 giorni su sette...e questo per un anno intero, fai tu i dovuti calcoli.


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2012)

*Argos*

Senti,prima cosa:smettila di darti colpe,qualsiasi cosa tu abbia fatto tua moglie è ingiustificabile,cercare di capire il perchè ed i percome è compito di tua moglie ammesso che ce ne possa essere uno credibile e attendibile!Nel tuo scritto ho letto una cosa che mi ha parecchio infastidito:Non è il collega che ha rovinato la vita a tua moglie!!è TUA MOGLIE CHE HA ROVINATO LA VITA A TE E ALLA TUA FAMIGLIA!L'UNICA RESPONSABILE è LEI non è il collega che ti ha messo le corna..lui è un estraneo e tale deve rimanere!!!Per il resto e scusa la franchezza,credo che la cosa sia:INSUPERABILE,IMPERDONABILE,LEI HA ROVINATO INEVITABILEMENTE TUTTO!


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti,prima cosa:smettila di darti colpe,qualsiasi cosa tu abbia fatto tua moglie è ingiustificabile,cercare di capire il perchè ed i percome è compito di tua moglie ammesso che ce ne possa essere uno credibile e attendibile!Nel tuo scritto ho letto una cosa che mi ha parecchio infastidito:Non è il collega che ha rovinato la vita a tua moglie!!è TUA MOGLIE CHE HA ROVINATO LA VITA A TE E ALLA TUA FAMIGLIA!L'UNICA RESPONSABILE è LEI non è il collega che ti ha messo le corna..lui è un estraneo e tale deve rimanere!!!Per il resto e scusa la franchezza,credo che la cosa sia:INSUPERABILE,IMPERDONABILE,LEI HA ROVINATO INEVITABILEMENTE TUTTO!


..l'eterno dilemma...
L'altro c'entra o non c'entra?
io credo di si, il tradimento è sempre la risultante di 3 entità...
di cui ognuno fa la sua parte.
facile dire che è estraneo.. in realtà bisogna, proprio per capire dargli un volto, una fisicità.
perchè è cosi comune... volere saper tutto dell'altro?
da dove nasce questa esigenza?
Anche l'altro ha la sua dose di responsabilità, perchè cosciente di moltissime cose:
conosceva la collega, sapeva che era sposata, sapeva che aspettava un bambino...
agire solo con il puro istinto, voglio tot e me lo prendo.. non lo rende esente da responsabilità.
La responsabiltà verso il "prossimo" anche se non lo conosci.


----------



## geko (2 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..l'eterno dilemma...
> L'altro c'entra o non c'entra?
> io credo di si, il tradimento è sempre la risultante di 3 entità...
> di cui ognuno fa la sua parte.
> ...


Bah, io non sono d'accordo. E non perché mi senta tirato in causa... Ma perché lui può essere considerato stronzo, immorale, disonesto, infame ecc ecc. Ma se è riuscito ad entrare nella sua vita è stato solo perché LEI gliel'ha permesso. 

La rabbia verso l'altro ci può stare, ma attribuirgli responsabilità che non ha: no. 
In fondo la coppia è formata da due persone, no? Sono queste due persone a doverla, eventualmente, 'difendere' dalle interferenze esterne. 
A meno che la donna fosse incapace di intendere e di volere o che il tutto sia avvenuto contro la sua volontà... E non mi pare sia questo il caso.


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Bah, io non sono d'accordo. E non perché mi senta tirato in causa... Ma perché lui può essere considerato stronzo, immorale, disonesto, infame ecc ecc. Ma se è riuscito ad entrare nella sua vita è stato solo perché LEI gliel'ha permesso.
> 
> La rabbia verso l'altro ci può stare, ma attribuirgli responsabilità che non ha: no.
> In fondo la coppia è formata da due persone, no? Sono queste due persone a doverla, eventualmente, 'difendere' dalle interferenze esterne.
> A meno che la donna fosse incapace di intendere e di volere o che il tutto sia avvenuto contro la sua volontà... E non mi pare sia questo il caso.


...ancora ti "pesa" che qualcuno possa attribuirti delle responsabilità, vero?
probabilmente perchè, in fondo sai bene che le hai avute, eccome.
Sta alla coppia difendersi dalle interferenze esterne, hai ragione ma sta anche a queste "interferenze", se oneste e lucide... rispettare la coppia e quindi a priori non intromettersi.
Hai mai sentito parlare di uomini che... "io non vado con donne sposate, a prescindere".


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Senti,prima cosa:smettila di darti colpe,qualsiasi cosa tu abbia fatto tua moglie è ingiustificabile,cercare di capire il perchè ed i percome è compito di tua moglie ammesso che ce ne possa essere uno credibile e attendibile!Nel tuo scritto ho letto una cosa che mi ha parecchio infastidito:Non è il collega che ha rovinato la vita a tua moglie!!è TUA MOGLIE CHE HA ROVINATO LA VITA A TE E ALLA TUA FAMIGLIA!L'UNICA RESPONSABILE è LEI non è il collega che ti ha messo le corna..lui è un estraneo e tale deve rimanere!!!Per il resto e scusa la franchezza,credo che la cosa sia:INSUPERABILE,IMPERDONABILE,LEI HA ROVINATO INEVITABILEMENTE TUTTO!





geko ha detto:


> Bah, io non sono d'accordo. E non perché mi senta tirato in causa... Ma perché lui può essere considerato stronzo, immorale, disonesto, infame ecc ecc. Ma se è riuscito ad entrare nella sua vita è stato solo perché LEI gliel'ha permesso.
> 
> La rabbia verso l'altro ci può stare, ma attribuirgli responsabilità che non ha: no.
> In fondo la coppia è formata da due persone, no? Sono queste due persone a doverla, eventualmente, 'difendere' dalle interferenze esterne.
> A meno che la donna fosse incapace di intendere e di volere o che il tutto sia avvenuto contro la sua volontà... E non mi pare sia questo il caso.



Quoto ogni singola parola di entrambi! :up:
e se posso vi approvo!

Argos...che dirti.... ti abbraccio...è una situazione durissima!
ti capisco anche per il discorso sesso..per me è stata la stessa cosa.


----------



## geko (2 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...ancora ti "pesa" che qualcuno possa attribuirti delle responsabilità, vero?
> probabilmente perchè, in fondo sai bene che le hai avute, eccome.
> Sta alla coppia difendersi dalle interferenze esterne, hai ragione ma sta anche a queste "interferenze", se oneste e lucide... rispettare la coppia e quindi a priori non intromettersi.
> Hai mai sentito parlare di uomini che... "io non vado con donne sposate, a prescindere".


No, non mi pesa. Io mi sentivo in colpa e 'responsabile' (più nei confronti del figlio che del marito, proprio perché anch'io da ragazzino avevo vissuto una situazione più o meno simile), ma ho fatto una lunghissima riflessione in merito e sono giunto alla conclusione che, per quanto il mio comportamento non fosse stato onesto e 'pulito', io con la loro crisi di coppia non c'entravo. 
Avrebbe potuto dire di no. Quando dall'altra parte c'è un NO categorico, prima o poi, volente o nolente, smetti di provarci.

Questo per quanto riguarda quella storia particolare, con una non-traditrice, che andava ben oltre il sesso.

Per quanto riguarda invece l'andare con donne sposate di cui parli, ti posso dire che nella maggioranza dei casi erano donne che avevano già tradito in passato, continuavano a farlo e hanno continuato a farlo anche dopo. Quella ormai era la 'normalità' per il loro matrimonio. Che c'entra l'altro? È solo una faccia ed un nome, se non è lui è un altro: può essere chiunque.


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2012)

*Spider*

Parliamo di cose diverse!Il terzo incomodo può avere delle responsabilità ma non verso il tradito!Io posso scoparmi la moglie di uno...sarò un immorale,uno stronzo,ma chi ha delle responsabilità verso il marito è la moglie!Spesso,anzi troppo spesso,si attribiuscono colpe all'amante  per sminuire le responsabilità del traditore.....E no!!!


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Parliamo di cose diverse!Il terzo incomodo può avere delle responsabilità ma non verso il tradito!Io posso scoparmi la moglie di uno...sarò un immorale,uno stronzo,ma chi ha delle responsabilità verso il marito è la moglie!Spesso,anzi troppo spesso,si attribiuscono colpe all'amante  per sminuire le responsabilità del traditore.....E no!!!


:up:


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No, non mi pesa. Io mi sentivo in colpa e 'responsabile' (più nei confronti del figlio che del marito, proprio perché anch'io da ragazzino avevo vissuto una situazione più o meno simile), ma ho fatto una lunghissima riflessione in merito e sono giunto alla conclusione che, per quanto il mio comportamento non fosse stato onesto e 'pulito', io con la loro crisi di coppia non c'entravo.
> Avrebbe potuto dire di no. Quando dall'altra parte c'è un NO categorico, prima o poi, volente o nolente, smetti di provarci.
> 
> Questo per quanto riguarda quella storia particolare, con una non-traditrice, che andava ben oltre il sesso.
> ...


...senti, ma supponiamo per ipotesi.. che fosse stata la moglie di un tuo AMICO, 
quindi di una persona che conoscevi, in quel caso ti sentivi responsabile , oppure no?
Immagino di si.. allora la differenza per te sta solo in quanto conosci una persona, il prossimo.
Un prossimo astratto a cui non devi niente, un volto, una faccia che non ti appartiene.. e questo ti basta, per non sentirti in colpa.

LA verità è non avere un etica.. questo è il dramma.

Sentire delle colpe verso un bambino, sfiorare lontanamente che potrebbe vivere tutto ildramma che hai vissuto tu.. non ti ha risparmiato...è proprio vero... tira più un pelo di fica che un carro di buoi.

Pe una donna può essere la normalità.. e per te che non doveva esserlo.. per la tua di coscienza, mica per quella delle altre.


----------



## oscuro (2 Settembre 2012)

*Spider*

Discorso diverso!Un mio amico non è un estraneo,quindi in questo caso sarei scorretto verso il mio amico!


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2012)

la responsabilità è sempre del coniuge , però continuo a pensare che se si è consapevoli di un vincolo bisognerebbe avere la correttezza di fare un passo indietro.


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Bah, io non sono d'accordo. E non perché mi senta tirato in causa... Ma perché lui può essere considerato stronzo, immorale, disonesto, infame ecc ecc. Ma se è riuscito ad entrare nella sua vita è stato solo perché LEI gliel'ha permesso.


Tutto quello che vuoi...ma ci vuole davvero un gran coraggio, per me ovvio, ad accettare "l'invito" di una donna incinta del marito. :unhappy: :unhappy:


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> la responsabilità è sempre del coniuge , però continuo a pensare che se si è consapevoli di un vincolo bisognerebbe avere la correttezza di fare un passo indietro.


..perfettamente.
la responsabilità è del coniuge,nessuno dice il contrario, ma l'altro è cosciente, 
agisce, sceglie come comportarsi... sa anche che da questo, potrebbe nascere un dolore.
Un dolore che non sentono solo perchè è di un estrameo...

vedi quanto tengono alla loro baracca, al loro orticello.
Un amico non si tradisce, non si inganna..se non lo conosco,
 invece faccio quello che cazzo mi pare..un etica.. due misure.. come un elastico.
che me frega...


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2012)

per non parlava di chi arriva a fare sesso con una donna incinta ( e su di lei abbiamo già abbondantemente espresso le nostre opinioni).
è chiaro che chi agisce in pieno possesso delle proprie facoltà è la moglie  ma è come una chiamata_ in correità: _chi tradisce insieme a lei sa molto bene di agire scorrettamente.


----------



## free (2 Settembre 2012)

però è anche vero che esistono traditori che intortano alla grande: il mio matrimonio è finito, non c'è più niente, non facciamo più sesso...
a questo punto l'altro/a non mi sembra scorretto/a, poichè non ha certo l'impressione di causare dolore, anzi, spesso viene preso in giro, parimenti


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> No, non mi pesa. Io mi sentivo in colpa e 'responsabile' (più nei confronti del figlio che del marito, proprio perché anch'io da ragazzino avevo vissuto una situazione più o meno simile), ma ho fatto una lunghissima riflessione in merito e sono giunto alla conclusione che, per quanto il mio comportamento non fosse stato onesto e 'pulito', io con la loro crisi di coppia non c'entravo.
> Avrebbe potuto dire di no. Quando dall'altra parte c'è un NO categorico, prima o poi, volente o nolente, smetti di provarci.
> 
> Questo per quanto riguarda quella storia particolare, con una non-traditrice, che andava ben oltre il sesso.
> ...


 ma fossi io mi sentirei e saprei di essere  io e non chiunque.


----------



## Non Registrato (2 Settembre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Ciao, rieccoci qui.
> sono passati poco meno di 20 giorni dalla scoperta del fattaccio, sono ancora fresco di mazzata.
> Sono tornato dalle ferie, nella mia casa ho riferimenti che in ferie non avevo, considerando che ho perso quelli della moglie, mi è di aiuto.
> Sono ancora molto confuso, molto incazzato e pieno di rabbia nei suoi confronti. Il fattaccio mi ha destabilizzato di brutto.
> ...


stessa recente esperienza ma sposato da 20 anni e con figlio di 17, stessa reazione di mia moglie... haha pentita ma fino a prima che la scoprissi se la sapeva godere benissimo. Per me l'unica soluzione è non fare la vecchiaia insieme ad una stronza, meglio da solo.
"Non puoi trovare giustificazioni che autorizzino il tuo gesto, nei miei comportamenti, nei miei difetti, nelle mie mancanze. La perfezione è un’utopia, l’ideale in un rapporto è trovare un’intesa. Non mi vanno tante cose di te. Sei orgogliosa, prendi posizioni e le sostieni indipendentemente dal fatto che siano giuste o meno, modifichi gli eventi per avere ragione su ogni cosa. Sono difetti che non trovo negli altri.  Basterebbe girare l’angolo per trovare qualcuna che mi darebbe soddisfazione in tal senso. Ma quella che troverei non saresti tu. Io ti volevo, ho tentato sempre di farti cambiare, ma non ho pensato di cambiarti con un’altra donna. Non è possibile inseguire quel sogno, siamo esseri umani, imperfetti ma capaci di amare. No … non ti bastava, sei stata avida, si ed egoista, avida perché eri infelice di quello che avevi e volevi di più, egoista perché non hai pensato il male che avresti fatto a tutti per inseguire quello che non esiste."

arrovellarsi per cercare una soluzione è un meccanismo che la mente percorre alla ricerca di dettagli che potrebbero costituire una giustificazione, per continuare... ma sono tre mesi che percorro tutte e vie e mi portano sempre alla stessa destinazione: sono stato superficiale a non accorgermi di avere una stronza accanto e nulla potrà essere più come prima.

P.S. ho dovuto scrivere da ospite perchè il mio account è bloccato e non so perchè

Lulullo


----------



## aristocat (2 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi, da donna vi dico: se a me un uomo che fa il moscone, non interessa, so benissimo come congedarlo e fargli cambiare idea.
Una donna sa sempre come dire NO in modo convincente, anche allo spasimante più agguerrito.
Chiunque pensi che la moglie di Argos non poteva fare diversamente, poverina, perché questo uomo la tampinava in modo ossessivo e lei per "tacitarlo" lo ha accontentato, pensa male. Molto male .

ari


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ragazzi, da donna vi dico: se a me un uomo che fa il moscone, non interessa, so benissimo come congedarlo e fargli cambiare idea.
> *Una donna sa sempre come dire NO in modo convincente, anche allo spasimante più agguerrito.*
> Chiunque pensi che la moglie di Argos non poteva fare diversamente, poverina, perché questo uomo la tampinava in modo ossessivo e lei per "tacitarlo" lo ha accontentato, pensa male. Molto male .
> 
> ari


..il potere e la forza di travisare le parole...un concetto.
nessuno mai ha espresso che la donna è stata traviata o concupita.. poverina.
la donna sceglie, ci sta e decide lei.. tutte le sue colpe.
va bene cosi?
Si parlava di colpe, di responsabilità, tra esseri adulti e coscienti.
di quanto sei conscio che anche se sei l'altro... sei conpartecipe di un dolore, di un danno altrui.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ragazzi, da donna vi dico: se a me un uomo che fa il moscone, non interessa, so benissimo come congedarlo e fargli cambiare idea.
> Una donna sa sempre come dire NO in modo convincente, anche allo spasimante più agguerrito.
> Chiunque pensi che la moglie di Argos non poteva fare diversamente, poverina, perché questo uomo la tampinava in modo ossessivo e lei per "tacitarlo" lo ha accontentato, pensa male. Molto male .
> 
> ari


Hai voglia...
Na vita di do de picche eh?
E solo per na pacca
fai la figurad del patacca.

Io fossi lui me ne andrei
ma va detto che io non sono certo attaccato a mia figlia come lui e che le età sono diverse.

Poi dopo vedo il da farsi...


----------



## Tebe (2 Settembre 2012)

Le mie risposte in blu



Argos ha detto:


> Ciao, rieccoci qui.
> sono passati poco meno di 20 giorni dalla scoperta del fattaccio, sono ancora fresco di mazzata.
> Sono tornato dalle ferie, nella mia casa ho riferimenti che in ferie non avevo, considerando che ho perso quelli della moglie, mi è di aiuto.
> Sono ancora molto confuso, molto incazzato e pieno di rabbia nei suoi confronti. Il fattaccio mi ha destabilizzato di brutt *20 giorni non sono niente Argos, fidati. sei ancora bello immerso nella merda, quindi tutto ciò che senti adesso è NORMALE. Tutti noi che siamo traditi qui, ti possono confermare. Quindi non sentirti strano. Sei solo. Normale.
> ...


----------



## geko (2 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...senti, ma supponiamo per ipotesi.. che fosse stata la moglie di un tuo AMICO,
> quindi di una persona che conoscevi, in quel caso ti sentivi responsabile , oppure no?
> Immagino di si.. allora la differenza per te sta solo in quanto conosci una persona, il prossimo.
> Un prossimo astratto a cui non devi niente, un volto, una faccia che non ti appartiene.. e questo ti basta, per non sentirti in colpa.
> ...


Fosse stata la moglie di un amico, l'amico in questione avrebbe ricevuto due diversi tradimenti: quello della moglie che è venuta meno ad un loro 'patto' interno e quello invece relativo alla mia 'amicizia'. 
Non mi sarei sentito responsabile della fine del loro matrimonio, ma della fine della nostra amicizia. Poi nessuno sta mettendo in dubbio che il comportamento sia in sè sbagliato eh.

Il dramma del bambino... Questa è una cosa che tutt'oggi non ho ancora risolto, perché mio padre ci ha lasciati (in maniera definitiva. Ha proprio cambiato nazione, per intenderci!) per una donna molto più giovane di lui. Mi ricordo che a 14 anni pensavo che _quella _avesse portato via mio padre e che la colpa fosse, praticamente, sua. Dopo poco (molto poco) ho capito che mio padre se n'era andato da solo, l'aveva scelto lui, infatti ho smesso di nutrire rancore verso quella donna. Di certo non la ritengo responsabile di aver sfasciato la nostra famiglia... Anzi, se proprio dobbiamo dirla tutta, ci aveva liberati di un enorme peso. 

Comunque nessuno dice che l'altro non sia uno stronzo, scorretto, pezzo di merda, bastardo ecc. ecc. La rabbia ci sta tutta... Solo che tecnicamente è esente da responsabilità. Punto.
La sua moralità e la sua coscienza sono cazzi suoi che non hanno niente a che vedere col tradito, col fallimento della coppia e con tutto il dolore che potrebbe conseguirne.
Di certo la sua condotta non alleggerisce la moglie del torto fatto al marito. LEI lo ha tradito perché VOLEVA farlo. Se non avesse voluto, non l'avrebbe fatto. Semplice, semplice... 
Del resto è lei che ha preso un impegno con quell'uomo, no? E' lei che ha dei 'doveri' nei suoi confronti, non tutti gli altri uomini dell'universo (buoni o cattivi che siano) che magari non sanno proprio niente delle dinamiche interne di quella coppia lì.



Eliade ha detto:


> Tutto quello che vuoi...ma ci vuole davvero un gran coraggio, per me ovvio, ad accettare "l'invito" di una donna incinta del marito. :unhappy: :unhappy:


Concordo. Ma si era già detto...



aristocat ha detto:


> Ragazzi, da donna vi dico: se a me un uomo che fa il moscone, non interessa, so benissimo come congedarlo e fargli cambiare idea.
> * Una donna sa sempre come dire NO in modo convincente, anche allo spasimante più agguerrito.*
> Chiunque pensi che la moglie di Argos non poteva fare diversamente, poverina, perché questo uomo la tampinava in modo ossessivo e lei per "tacitarlo" lo ha accontentato, pensa male. Molto male .
> 
> ari


Ecco appunto, il NO categorico di cui parlavo prima.


----------



## Argos (2 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Le mie risposte in blu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2012)

ribadire continuamente le colpe e le responsabilità del coniuge, non allegerisce la posizione dell'altro.
Ripeto ancora una volta, e prova a rispondermi senza citate mai il coniuge e le sue responsabilità, che quest'ultimo le colpe le ha tutte, questo per me era assodato, ma vedo che è di difficile comprensione.
Non è che ci sono un tot di colpe numeriche da spartire, è finite quelle non si sà più a chi darne.
Puoi dare anche il 100 per cento di colpe alla moglie, resta il fatto che tu se sei una persona responsabile e onesta sai quello che stai facendo nonostante tutto, nonostante le sue colpe.

tu non hai preso nessun impegno verso quest'uomo ed in effetti non gli devi nulla, nessun dovere...verso un amico si, ma solo verso la sua amicizia, tanto che ipocritamente riesci pure a sdoppiarle queste due cose.

Per cosa sarebbe finita la vostra amicizia?
 Non per il tradimento della moglie, visto che tu per l'elementare ragionamento non gli devi niente, non hai doveri.

Ha dimenticavo, tu hai doveri solo verso chi conosci fisicamente, verso un amico... verso la società, verso il prossimo sconosciuto... doveri non esistono.
Complimenti Geko, lezione di cinismo...sei proprio sicuro che non ci siano strascichi nel dramma adolescenziale che hai subito?


----------



## zod (2 Settembre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Non so come uscire da questo casino, come posso pensare di perdonarla? Credetemi non so dove iniziare.
> 
> Perdonarla per me significa dargliela vinta, per me è una sconfitta, una somma e incondizionata accettazione del fatto. NO, non deve finire così, devo farle pesare il casino che ha fatto.
> 
> Non ho alternative, non ho via d'uscita, non ho scelte, con una bimba di 5 anni e una in arrivo tra tre mesi, cosa cavolo volete che faccia? Andarmene? Mandarla via?


É un problema che dovete superare insieme. Tu lo stai affrontando da single, invece dovreste affrontarlo da coppia. Lei mi pare ci stia mettendo un pó di buona volontà. Ha sbagliato, lo ha ammesso, non ci sono spiegazioni che la giustifichino, al massimo attenuanti. Ormai é successo e non si torna indietro. Non potrà mai tornare come prima, ma se vi impegnate potrebbe diventare anche meglio. Quello che vi accingete a fare, e cioé superare questa situazione, puó rappresentare un collante molto forte. Prova a ragionare diversamente : non mi é successo, non le é successo, ma ci é successo. Fate di questo momento di crisi un'opportunità per rafforzare e migliorare il vostro rapporto. Inutile incolparla a vita. É brutto dirlo, ma l'unica cosa che veramente giustifica il suo tradimento, é se tu non riuscirai a perdonarla.

S*B


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> L*
> Dopo si dice sempre così. sarei stato pronto ad ascoltare. Magari è vero, magari no. Adesso non ha importanza non credi? Perchè adesso tu lo sai e lei lo sa. Non rifarà lo stesso errore e nemmeno tu. Perchè scusa se te lo dico, il tradimento è colpa di entrambi, magari e sicuramente con dosi di "colpa" diverse ma se tua moglie non è mai stata una traditrice tu hai mancato in qualcosa che per lei era basilare per la coppia e SICURAMENTE ha tentato di parlartene ma tu non eri ricettivo, infatti non ti sei accorto di niente.
> Quindi sei stato un marito almeno distratto.
> 
> *


Io non sono proprio d'accordo.
Io non credo che in questo caso si possa parlare di distrazione, ma più che altro di ragionevole fiducia vista la situazione.
La coppia aspettava il secondo figlio (il secondo, quindi lei non è nemmeno una mamma impreparata alla gravidanza), a meno che questo figlio non sia stato "programmato" ci si dovrebbe chiedere il perché di una gravidanza se lei aveva tutti questi problemi...


----------



## Tebe (2 Settembre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Le mie risposte in blu
> ...


----------



## aristocat (2 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> Ripeto ancora una volta, e prova a rispondermi senza citate mai il coniuge e le sue responsabilità, che quest'ultimo le colpe le ha tutte, questo per me era assodato, ma vedo che è di difficile compressione.
> Puoi dare anche il 100 per cento di colpe alla moglie, resta il fatto che tu se sei una persona responsabile e onesta sai quello che stai facendo nonostante tutto, nonostante le sue colpe.


Beh Spider, è ovvio, se vuoi fare un discorso su quanto è stronzo il terzo incomodo a corteggiare una mamma incinta sposata, sfondi una porta aperta con tutti noi (almeno credo). Tutti lo pensiamo, direi.
Ma alla fine a cosa serve per Argos sapere che quell'uomo è un avvoltoio, che va in visibilio quando vede una donna che traballa nel suo matrimonio e si tuffa a pescIe? Direi poco.

Poi io ho una mia teoria, che può essere valida come no, ma a me piace e sento che va bene.

Ed è questa: l'amante è uno zombie che cammina. L'amante non esiste. E' un nulla per me, ed è responsabilità di chi ho sposato cancellarlo con una vigorosa passata di spugna. 
Se l'amante osa avvicinarsi a me a una distanza inferiore a 10 metri, cambio strada; se mi si avvicina a una distanza < a 2 metri, la scanso in silenzio e non la guardo... come se vedessi un cane pulcioso che si attacca ai miei pantaloni (senza offesa per i cani). 
 Se il fenomeno diventa stalking, posso valutare una denuncia (e altre azioni più "sommerse" di offensiva trasversale atte a rovinare la sua onorabilità) contro l'incauta sfigata.

Insomma, l'amante = niente AND consorte = il nostro obiettivo; penso che sia un'equazione che aiuti in certi momenti.

ari


----------



## Simy (2 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Fosse stata la moglie di un amico, l'amico in questione avrebbe ricevuto due diversi tradimenti: quello della moglie che è venuta meno ad un loro 'patto' interno e quello invece relativo alla mia 'amicizia'.
> Non mi sarei sentito responsabile della fine del loro matrimonio, ma della fine della nostra amicizia. Poi nessuno sta mettendo in dubbio che il comportamento sia in sè sbagliato eh.
> 
> Il dramma del bambino... Questa è una cosa che tutt'oggi non ho ancora risolto, perché mio padre ci ha lasciati (in maniera definitiva. Ha proprio cambiato nazione, per intenderci!) per una donna molto più giovane di lui. Mi ricordo che a 14 anni pensavo che _quella _avesse portato via mio padre e che la colpa fosse, praticamente, sua. Dopo poco (molto poco) ho capito che mio padre se n'era andato da solo, l'aveva scelto lui, infatti ho smesso di nutrire rancore verso quella donna. Di certo non la ritengo responsabile di aver sfasciato la nostra famiglia... Anzi, se proprio dobbiamo dirla tutta, ci aveva liberati di un enorme peso.
> ...





aristocat ha detto:


> Beh Spider, è ovvio, se vuoi fare un discorso su quanto è stronzo il terzo incomodo a corteggiare una mamma incinta sposata, sfondi una porta aperta con tutti noi (almeno credo). Tutti lo pensiamo, direi.
> Ma alla fine a cosa serve per Argos sapere che quell'uomo è un avvoltoio, che va in visibilio quando vede una donna che traballa nel suo matrimonio e si tuffa a pescIe? Direi poco.
> 
> Poi io ho una mia teoria, che può essere valida come no, ma a me piace e sento che va bene.
> ...



:yes:


----------



## Spider (2 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Beh Spider, è ovvio, se vuoi fare un discorso su quanto è stronzo il terzo incomodo a corteggiare una mamma incinta sposata, sfondi una porta aperta con tutti noi (almeno credo). Tutti lo pensiamo, direi.
> Ma alla fine a cosa serve per Argos sapere che quell'uomo è un avvoltoio, che va in visibilio quando vede una donna che traballa nel suo matrimonio e si tuffa a pescIe? Direi poco.
> 
> Poi io ho una mia teoria, che può essere valida come no, ma a me piace e sento che va bene.
> ...


beh, tanto ovvio non direi, viste le risposte...
tutti si sentono estranei, non colpevoli neanche minimamente... 
come se tutto fosse capitato per caso, loro passavano di lì... e puta caso, è successa sta cosa.
resonsabilità, ma che scherziamo... lei poteva dire no... io non c'entro un cazzo...
mica l'ho cercata io, era lei, mica mandavo io gli sms, era lei, mica facevo io il provolone,era lei... mica, mica...
magari adesso si inventano pure che... non sapevo che era sposata.
In realtà hanno tanto bisogno di pulirsi la coscienza.. almeno quello che rimane.

...sulla Teoria ammazza-amante , sei fantastica!:up:


----------



## aristocat (2 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> beh, tanto ovvio non direi, viste le risposte...
> tutti si sentono estranei, non colpevoli neanche minimamente...
> come se tutto fosse capitato per caso, loro passavano di lì... e puta caso, è successa sta cosa.
> resonsabilità, ma che scherziamo... lei poteva dire no... io non c'entro un cazzo...
> ...


Guarda, è vero, tra questi "avvoltoi" ci sono tante persone (single o impegnate)  che, io non voglio dire, magari si innamorano anche di questi uomini o donne sposate.... abbassano le difese quando non devono... vedono quella persona come un'anima eletta, e quindi arrivano a dirsi: Ok quella persona è splendida, rara, uno/a così è introvabile; non sarà al 100% mia,  ma le briciole... almeno le briciole io le voglio!.... 

In quel senso sono avvoltoi che si buttano sui resti di un qualcosa che non gli appartiene. 

Perché? Per insicurezza, per incoscienza, per stronzaggine (eh, ci sono anche gli stronzi che si eccitano a  sco*arsi una donna incinta), per porcaggine ( = basta che respiri...), per ingenuità (= ma in fondo alla fine sceglierà me). Le casistiche che rimandano al tipo umano dell'avvoltoio possono essere infinite. 

Indubbiamente, anch'io apprezzo di più "l'avvoltoio" che non si nasconde dietro a un dito e ammette che ha avuto un ruolo attivo nella "conquista", che non è rimasto a guardare; che non balbetta "tanto ha fatto tutto lei".

ari


----------



## Tebe (2 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Guarda, è vero, tra questi "avvoltoi" ci sono tante persone (single o impegnate)  che, io non voglio dire, magari si innamorano anche di questi uomini o donne sposate.... abbassano le difese quando non devono... vedono quella persona come un'anima eletta, e quindi arrivano a dirsi: Ok quella persona è splendida, rara, uno/a così è introvabile; non sarà al 100% mia,  ma le briciole... almeno le briciole io le voglio!....
> 
> In quel senso sono avvoltoi che si buttano sui resti di un qualcosa che non gli appartiene.
> 
> ...


concordo (sono avvoltoia che non si nasconde dietro ad un dito)


----------



## geko (2 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ribadire continuamente le colpe e le responsabilità del coniuge, non allegerisce la posizione dell'altro.
> Ripeto ancora una volta, e prova a rispondermi senza citate mai il coniuge e le sue responsabilità, che quest'ultimo le colpe le ha tutte, questo per me era assodato, ma vedo che è di difficile comprensione.
> Non è che ci sono un tot di colpe numeriche da spartire, è finite quelle non si sà più a chi darne.
> Puoi dare anche il 100 per cento di colpe alla moglie, resta il fatto che tu se sei una persona responsabile e onesta sai quello che stai facendo nonostante tutto, nonostante le sue colpe.
> ...


Allora, per quanto riguarda la mia situazione ti rispondo di no: non c'è nessuno strascico. Mi parli come se fossi uno che va a caccia di donne sposate e poi dice "Eh ma io che c'entro? Saranno cazzi loro". 
Bene, non è così. Generalmente, anzi, se so che una è impegnata non ci penso nemmeno ad un eventuale corteggiamento. E se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta, da un po' di tempo a questa parte, le donne impegnate anche solo minimissimamente, le evito come la peste. Ho i miei buoni motivi.

Però, obiettivamente, non è una questione di avere dei doveri solo verso chi si conosce e sbattersene altamente di tutti gli altri... E' un discorso un tantino diverso. 

Nessuno mette in dubbio che quello sia stronzo perché ci sta provando con una che ha famiglia ecc ecc, ma se 'sti due scopano il tradito non può attribuire la responsabilità all'altro. Se stai a dieta e te magni mezzo chilo di cioccolata, mica puoi dare la colpa alla pubblicità della Ferrero!
Puoi aver voglia di andare a casa sua a spezzargli entrambe le gambe, ma il tradimento l'hai ricevuto dalla moglie. Tecnicamente è così. Tirare in mezzo l'amante non deve essere una scusa dietro cui rifugiarsi per dire "eh ma lui faceva così e colì, mi mandava gli sms, io che potevo fare?". "Ehm, mia cara... ad esempio mandarlo a fanculo? A questo ci hai pensato?" 

Guarda Spider, ti dirò perfino di più: io mi sentivo in colpa (a partire da un certo momento) solo perché ero innamorato di lei. Vedevo che soffriva per quello che stava facendo al marito (e al figlio) e mi sentivo un verme per questo. E' vero anche che io avevo insistito... Oggi non lo farei più, non mi ci infilerei nemmeno in una situazione di quel tipo che ha avuto conseguenze pesanti sia per lei che per me. E' stato uno sbaglio di gioventù, me la passi questa? 
Questo è quanto. 
Ma con la stessa franchezza devo dirti pure che, se per me fosse stata solo una scopata, tutte queste paranoie non me le sarei fatte.

Dai senti, mettiamo da parte le ipocrisie, per favore. Teoricamente certi discorsi non fanno una piega ma la pratica sappiamo che funziona diversamente eh.
Se una ci prova e sai che è sposata, forse qualche scrupolo iniziale te lo crei pure, ma non è che ti metti lì a dire "No aspetta, figliola, tu sei sposata. Ricordati del sacro vincolo del matrimonio. Ma non ci pensi a tuo marito? REDIMITI!!!". 
Mica sono Padre Pio... Se quello è il modo in cui TU hai scelto di vivere la tua vita, ci stai provando con me, siamo adulti e consenzienti, e non ti senti minimamente in colpa verso tuo marito, perché dovrei essere io a sentirmi in fallo (non è voluta. Giuro) nei suoi confronti, al posto tuo? 


Posso farti una domanda? Perché mi sembri veramente convinto di quello che dici... Di cosa, esattamente, dovrei sentirmi responsabile/colpevole? Istigazione all'adulterio?


----------



## aristocat (2 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> concordo (sono avvoltoia che non si nasconde dietro ad un dito)


Va detto che anche per essere avvoltoi non guasta quel minimo di stile, o anche di codice etico, che ci permette di non tampinare una donna con un cucciolo in grembo 24/seven, o di non aspettare il malcapitato Coniuge Ufficiale sotto casa per dichiarare che l'ora del divorzio è vicina, perché tanto "il mio amore ama solo me"... :nuke::sonar:

ari


----------



## geko (2 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> concordo (sono avvoltoia che non si nasconde dietro ad un dito)


Mah, Tebe, mi sta tornando in mente il discorso di quella tipa non registrata che ti accusava di essere orribile perché non ti sentivi in colpa verso la moglie di manager. :condom: Ma pensa te...


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mah, Tebe, mi sta tornando in mente il discorso di quella tipa non registrata che ti accusava di essere orribile perché non ti sentivi in colpa verso la moglie di manager. :condom: Ma pensa te...


sono registrata ma penso la stessa cosa.
*fosse mio marito è ovvio che è con lui che ne me la vedrei senza prendere minimamente  in esame tebe *; fossi tebe eviterei però una scorrettezza di questo tipo.
se un uomo ha una famiglia lo evito per mia etica , se poi lui comunque è un traditore son fatti suoi che non coinvolgono la mia coscienza.


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono registrata ma penso la stessa cosa.
> *fosse mio marito è ovvio che è con lui che ne me la vedrei senza prendere minimamente  in esame tebe *; fossi tebe eviterei però una scorrettezza di questo tipo.
> se un uomo ha una famiglia lo evito per mia etica , se poi lui comunque è un traditore son fatti suoi che non coinvolgono la mia coscienza.


Quoto.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se un uomo ha una famiglia lo evito per mia etica


Ma tu per etica eviti sostanzialmente un po' tutto, mi pare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (2 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma fossi io mi sentirei e saprei di essere  io e non chiunque.



quoto


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu per etica eviti sostanzialmente un po' tutto, mi pare.


non evito le mie responsabilità


----------



## contepinceton (2 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Allora, per quanto riguarda la mia situazione ti rispondo di no: non c'è nessuno strascico. Mi parli come se fossi uno che va a caccia di donne sposate e poi dice "Eh ma io che c'entro? Saranno cazzi loro".
> Bene, non è così. Generalmente, anzi, se so che una è impegnata non ci penso nemmeno ad un eventuale corteggiamento. E se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta, da un po' di tempo a questa parte, le donne impegnate anche solo minimissimamente, le evito come la peste. Ho i miei buoni motivi.
> 
> Però, obiettivamente, non è una questione di avere dei doveri solo verso chi si conosce e sbattersene altamente di tutti gli altri... E' un discorso un tantino diverso.
> ...


Ti approvo lucertolastro...
Io consiglierei ai traditi, prima di affrontare il malnato...di vedersi quel film "L'amore infedele!".
Ipso facto, ci troviamo difronte un estraneo che può sempre dirci...che casso vuoi da me...è stata lei a corrermi dietro eh? Che c'entro io?
Pronti a questo, poi fate il vostro gioco...
Ma un bel lascia in pace mia moglie ci sta sempre.
Poi...si...
Se sei single e vai con donne sposate...
devi essere pronto a trovarti con un pugno di mosche in mano.
Fa parte del gioco...

E non dobbiamo mai dare un peso rilevante a certe parole dette in certi momenti...
Perchè quando l'acqua tocca il culo...uhm...ognuno pensa a pararselo...e a non perdere ciò che ha no?

Del resto ragazzi parliamoci chiaro:
Io sono sposato HO molto da perdere...
Tu sei single? Non hai proprio nulla da perdere...
Ma non avendo nulla da perdere ambisci ad avere certe cose...
che appartengono ad un'altra persona.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non evito le mie responsabilità


Vere o presunte che siano.


----------



## lunaiena (2 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono registrata ma penso la stessa cosa.
> *fosse mio marito è ovvio che è con lui che ne me la vedrei senza prendere minimamente  in esame tebe *; fossi tebe eviterei però una scorrettezza di questo tipo.
> se un uomo ha una famiglia lo evito per mia etica , se poi lui comunque è un traditore son fatti suoi che non coinvolgono la mia coscienza.



Io non ho pregiudizi non evito nessuno...
non stà a me dirti quando e come di devi fermare ... sei adulto e vaccinato..


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Vere o presunte che siano.


trattandosi di mie responsabilità se io le sento vere altro non conta


----------



## Tebe (2 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Va detto che anche per essere avvoltoi non guasta quel minimo di stile, o anche di codice etico, che ci permette di non tampinare una donna con un cucciolo in grembo 24/seven, o di non aspettare il malcapitato Coniuge Ufficiale sotto casa per dichiarare che l'ora del divorzio è vicina, perché tanto "il mio amore ama solo me"... :nuke::sonar:
> 
> ari


miiiii


----------



## Tebe (2 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mah, Tebe, mi sta tornando in mente il discorso di quella tipa non registrata che ti accusava di essere orribile perché non ti sentivi in colpa verso la moglie di manager. :condom: Ma pensa te...


Infatti. Pensa te...


----------



## aristocat (2 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> miiiii


:carneval: perché c'è avvoltoio e avvoltoio :carneval:


----------



## free (2 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mah, Tebe, mi sta tornando in mente il discorso di quella tipa non registrata che ti accusava di essere orribile perché non ti sentivi in colpa verso la moglie di manager. :condom: Ma pensa te...



caro Geko, hai ragione ma, per me, la cosa più importante ben chiara nella mia mente è evitare di finire in situazioni che so già essere spiacevoli, complicate, foriere di guai infiniti che ricadrebbero anche e soprattutto sulla mia pelle, ergo, evito gli uomini sposati come la peste

ora, ed anche prima, la penso così, spero sinceramente di continuare a farlo:smile:


----------



## Tebe (2 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono registrata ma penso la stessa cosa.
> *fosse mio marito è ovvio che è con lui che ne me la vedrei senza prendere minimamente  in esame tebe *; fossi tebe eviterei però una scorrettezza di questo tipo.
> se un uomo ha una famiglia lo evito per mia etica , se poi lui comunque è un traditore son fatti suoi che non coinvolgono la mia coscienza.


hai ragione Min, è stata una scorrettezza avere tampinato manager fino a portarmelo in motel legato nel bagagliaio e narcotizzato.
Peccato che lo abbia narcotizzato talmente tanto che le sue prestazioni ne risentono ancora oggi, ma vabbè.
Non tutte le ciambelle _traditore_ escono con il buco.

La mia etica è uguale alla tua.
Tranne che on questo.
per il resto direi che siamo allineate perfettamente.
Non credi?


----------



## Tebe (2 Settembre 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> :carneval: perché c'è avvoltoio e avvoltoio :carneval:




io diversamente avvoltoia allora

:rock:


----------



## Eliade (2 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Peccato che lo abbia narcotizzato talmente tanto che le sue prestazioni ne risentono ancora oggi, ma vabbè.


Questa è la naturale e giusta punizione!

Comunque non hai capito il discorso di minerva.


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione Min, è stata una scorrettezza avere tampinato manager fino a portarmelo in motel legato nel bagagliaio e narcotizzato.
> Peccato che lo abbia narcotizzato talmente tanto che le sue prestazioni ne risentono ancora oggi, ma vabbè.
> Non tutte le ciambelle _traditore_ escono con il buco.
> 
> ...


divertente .
chiaramente ho detto una cosa ben diversa chiarendo che fossi stata sua moglie mai mi sarei sognata di chiamarti in causa con un marito che aveva certo scelto e ragionato .
ma nei tuoi panni sceglierei prede che non abbiano mogli e figli pur comprendendo che non sia facile e che ne rimangano ben pochi perché quelli buoni ce li siamo presi.


----------



## aristocat (2 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> io diversamente avvoltoia allora
> 
> :rock:


Oh yea

Dopo questa mi autonomino: docente di etica della clandestinità amorosa nella sQuola di Farfy :up:

alleggio:


----------



## Tebe (2 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> divertente .
> chiaramente ho detto una cosa ben diversa chiarendo che fossi stata sua moglie mai mi sarei sognata di chiamarti in causa con un marito che aveva certo scelto e ragionato .
> ma nei tuoi panni sceglierei prede che non abbiano mogli e figli pur comprendendo che non sia facile e che ne rimangano ben pochi perché quelli buoni ce li siamo presi.


Infatti. E ve li DOVETE tenere.
Minchia che paura....li scegliamo apposta scusa.
:scared:

io l'uomo della mia vita ce l'ho già a casa, che me ne faccio di un toy?
No no, che poi quelli liberi si innamorano e si mettono strane idee in testa...lascia stare.


:scared::scared::scared:


----------



## ballerino (2 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti. E ve li DOVETE tenere.
> Minchia che paura....li scegliamo apposta scusa.
> :scared:
> 
> ...



Ciao nonna Tebe, 
sono tornato
ma ci credi ancora?
sei troppo anziana 
per queste cose.


----------



## Tebe (2 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Ciao nonna Tebe,
> sono tornato
> ma ci credi ancora?
> sei troppo anziana
> per queste cose.


ciao nipotino, bentornato.
Ma no che non ci credo , ma ho una reputazione da difendere sai nessuno sa che sono così vecchia!

Come sono andate le tue vacanze?
hai fatto il ragazzaccio?


----------



## Minerva (2 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti. E ve li DOVETE tenere.
> Minchia che paura....li scegliamo apposta scusa.
> :scared:
> 
> ...


se non lo sai tu.


----------



## Tebe (2 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non lo sai tu.


e non lo so no.
Mica ne ho mai elevato uno al ruolo di compagno i miei toy.


----------



## ballerino (2 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao nipotino, bentornato.
> Ma no che non ci credo , ma ho una reputazione da difendere sai nessuno sa che sono così vecchia!
> 
> Come sono andate le tue vacanze?
> hai fatto il ragazzaccio?


Non sono state vacanze
Ho lavorato sempre
non faccio mai il ragazzaccio
sono le donne che fanno i numeri
mi hanno strappato anche la T-shirt


----------



## Tebe (2 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Non sono state vacanze
> Ho lavorato sempre
> non faccio mai il ragazzaccio
> sono le donne che fanno i numeri
> mi hanno strappato anche la T-shirt


infatti ragazzaccio era ironico.

Cosa ti hanno strappato scusa?
Eri al super?


----------



## Spider (3 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Non sono state vacanze
> Ho lavorato sempre
> non faccio mai il ragazzaccio
> sono le donne che fanno i numeri
> *mi hanno strappato anche la T-shirt*


...il problema è che non sapevano cosa avrebbero trovato sotto...


----------



## Spider (3 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Allora, per quanto riguarda la mia situazione ti rispondo di no: non c'è nessuno strascico. Mi parli come se fossi uno che va a caccia di donne sposate e poi dice "Eh ma io che c'entro? Saranno cazzi loro".
> Bene, non è così. Generalmente, anzi, se so che una è impegnata non ci penso nemmeno ad un eventuale corteggiamento. E se proprio vogliamo dirla tutta, da un po' di tempo a questa parte, le donne impegnate anche solo minimissimamente, le evito come la peste. Ho i miei buoni motivi.
> 
> Però, obiettivamente, non è una questione di avere dei doveri solo verso chi si conosce e sbattersene altamente di tutti gli altri... E' un discorso un tantino diverso.
> ...


...geko , proprio per le risposte che mi dai...

e potrei fermarmi qui...ma siccome mi sei simpatico, nonostante tutto..
Tu non sei padre Pio è ovvio.. ma una condotta, un etica nella tua vita l'hai elaborata?
non parlo di un comportamente indotto , ma dettato dalle esperienze, dalle sensazioni...cosa è giusto, cosa è sbagliato, non per il tuo rendiconto personale, ma perchè questa vita sia migliore, perchè tu possa alzarti la mattina fiero di quello che sei stato il giorno prima.
cosa vorresti tu che non ti venisse mai fatto, cosa per te è un affronto, una perdita di dignità?
..Ecco , ti sei risposto... lo so.. ora sai che tu hai contribuito a questo nella vita di un uomo completamente estraneo da te...
eppure non riesci a sentirti responsabile..
*lei ci ha provato, tu non sei stato da meno.
*


----------



## geko (3 Settembre 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...geko , proprio per le risposte che mi dai...
> 
> e potrei fermarmi qui...ma siccome mi sei simpatico, nonostante tutto..
> Tu non sei padre Pio è ovvio.. ma una condotta, un etica nella tua vita l'hai elaborata?
> ...


Mah, Spider, io di cose ne ho elaborate tante... Giusto/sbagliato sono il mio pane quotidiano, credimi, e ad un certo punto ti accorgi che non puoi gestire le relazioni solo secondo questo schema. Diventa una specie di gabbia... 
Se sei un tipo un minimo introspettivo e sensibile (e da come analizzi e scrivi mi sembra proprio che tu rientri nella categoria) capirai che certi pensieri, certe 'forzature' non fanno altro che soffocarti e sono fine a se stesse.
Quindi, per me, adesso, giusto/sbagliato = lecito/illecito. 

Atteniamoci a quello che succede concretamente e praticamente quando si tradisce...

Al tradito serve a ben poco prendersela col terzo estraneo. Il tradimento è una 'malattia' di coppia e, come tutte le cose di coppia, belle o brutte che siano, riguarda due persone. Tutto qua... Io la penso così.
Poi capisco la rabbia, lo sfogo, il fastidio. Ma non la questione 'responsabilità'. Il responsabile, per definizione, è qualcuno che può essere chiamato a rispondere, a rendere conto del perché e del percome, e perdonami ma questo non compete l'amante. Nella maniera più assoluta.

Io lo so come mi sveglio la mattina e conosco anche il senso di colpa. Non sto dicendo di andar fiero di quello che ho fatto nella mia vita, che poi, in definitiva, si è rivelato piuttosto inconcludente, prima ancora che sbagliato... Ma non per questo devo assumermi oneri che tecnicamente non ho: responsabilità per SCELTE altrui? Perché?
Quello che dici, sulla carta, è degno di ammirazione, ma è piuttosto utopistico. Ne convieni? Quante persone conosci che ragionano davvero in questi termini? Io ne ho incontrate pochissime... Che ti devo dire? Sarò stato sfortunato eh.
Posso accettare tutte le conseguenze del caso (bada bene: ho detto conseguenze, non responsabilità) quindi se il tipo volesse gonfiarmi di botte non lo biasimerei di certo... Ma io non ho avuto niente a che vedere con i loro problemi di coppia. La mia presenza era solo un sintomo della crisi già in atto.

Poi, per il resto, siamo d'accordo. Io per primo dico che non voglio avere niente a che fare con donne impegnate perché, onestamente, in certe dinamiche (menzogne, sotterfugi, cazzate varie) non mi ci voglio più trovare.


----------



## geko (3 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> caro Geko, hai ragione ma, per me, la cosa più importante ben chiara nella mia mente è evitare di finire in situazioni che so già essere spiacevoli, complicate, foriere di guai infiniti che ricadrebbero anche e soprattutto sulla mia pelle, ergo, evito gli uomini sposati come la peste
> 
> ora, ed anche prima, la penso così, spero sinceramente di continuare a farlo:smile:


E quindi la pensiamo uguale. Se ci fai caso, nel post alla pagina precedente al tuo, uso perfino le tue stesse parole.


----------



## geko (3 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti approvo lucertolastro...
> Io consiglierei ai traditi, prima di affrontare il malnato...di vedersi quel film "L'amore infedele!".
> Ipso facto, ci troviamo difronte un estraneo che può sempre dirci...che casso vuoi da me...è stata lei a corrermi dietro eh? Che c'entro io?
> Pronti a questo, poi fate il vostro gioco...
> ...



Giusto, Conte. Concordo su tutto. 
Minchia, l'ho visto quel film (che è un po' una cavolata, diciamocelo  ). Ad un certo punto mentre lo guardavo ho pensato " 'Orca troia... Maniman (per la traduzione rivolgersi a Minerva) mi finisce come a 'sto qua". :scared: :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Giusto, Conte. Concordo su tutto.
> Minchia, l'ho visto quel film (che è un po' una cavolata, diciamocelo  ). Ad un certo punto mentre lo guardavo ho pensato " 'Orca troia... Maniman (per la traduzione rivolgersi a Minerva) mi finisce come a 'sto qua". :scared: :rotfl:


Beh scusa...
Lui è uno sfigatino confronto il marito...
Ma in pratica gli dice...ok ho fottuto tua moglie e quanto mi sono goduto a farmi quella cagna di tua moglie...
e in più sto marito vede che lui ha ricevuto in dono un oggetto che faceva parte del NOI con sua moglie no...
Cioè si è perfino fatto umiliare eh?
Ma quel filmetto poi mostra come i due coniugi restano complici nel coprire i loro misfatti...
Quel filmetto mostra fino a che punto può ridursi la classica brava signora eh?
Che capisce di essere oltre quando si riscopre gelosa come una pazza delle altre amanti di lui...e si dimentica i figli a scuola eh?

In fondo si tratta di regole in un rapporto...
Nelle regole del mio matrimonio pagherei molto care l'andare a prendere per il bavero un suo amante...perchè sconfinerei nelle cose solo sue...e lei non me lo perdonerebbe...

Ma del resto le regole non sono fatte apposta per trasgredirle?


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh scusa...
> *Lui è uno sfigatino confronto il marito*...
> Ma in pratica gli dice...ok ho fottuto tua moglie e quanto mi sono goduto a farmi quella cagna di tua moglie...
> e in più sto marito vede che lui ha ricevuto in dono un oggetto che faceva parte del NOI con sua moglie no...
> ...


ma infatti: ho richard e mi perdo con un giovanotto qualsiasi?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti: ho richard e mi perdo con un giovanotto qualsiasi?


Embè se guardi con attenzione il film
vedi che galeotta fu una situazione innocentissima eh?
Magari con te...che ne so...un bel giovine che ha una bella collezione di quadri...o di foto...
e bla bla bla bla...
Tu ti sei salvata per due motivi..
Uno la prudenza
Due che sei una che se la tira da matti no?
E i baldi giovani in genere non me la dai tu, provo con la tua amica no?


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Giusto, Conte. Concordo su tutto.
> Minchia, l'ho visto quel film (che è un po' una cavolata, diciamocelo  ). Ad un certo punto mentre lo guardavo ho pensato " 'Orca troia... Maniman (per la traduzione rivolgersi a Minerva) mi finisce come a 'sto qua". :scared: :rotfl:


Adoro quel film


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti: ho richard e mi perdo con un giovanotto qualsiasi?


Bè c'è da dire che il Richard di quella storia non è il Richard di Pretty Woman o Autumn in New York.....:mrgreen:


----------



## Niko74 (3 Settembre 2012)

*R: Entro anche io nel club dei cornuti*



farfalla ha detto:


> Adoro quel film


Io no . 
Non mi è piaciuto nemmeno prima del tradimento ma ora non mi vien proprio voglia di guardarlo eh


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io no .
> Non mi è piaciuto nemmeno prima del tradimento ma ora non mi vien proprio voglia di guardarlo eh


Non posso darti torto......


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io no .
> Non mi è piaciuto nemmeno prima del tradimento ma ora non mi vien proprio voglia di guardarlo eh


Nemmeno a me è mai piaciuto.


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Nemmeno a me è mai piaciuto.



E va bè....ma tu sei acida:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Ok ok, solo un piccolo dettaglio: se la fedifraga madre della bambina chiama in giudizio l'amante per il mantenimento della bambina il giudice può chiamarlo e fare il tes genetico che se risulta positivo comporta il mantenimento in misura che stabilirà il giudice medesimo in base al reddito e ai carichi famigliari. L'importante è che il marito abbia chiesto e ottenuto il disconscimento entro sei mesi, mi pare, dal momento che è venuto a conoscienza e denunciato il fatto. Poi* il marito tradito non può chiedere l'annullamento del matrimonio, ma la separazione e il successivo divorzio per colpa*. Le due cose: separazione per colpa e disconoscimento della figlia permettono alla madre fedifraga di chiamare l'amante, padre biologico della figlia al mantenimento. Infine, il tradito non poteva mettere la moglie e la figlia fuori casa fintantoché il padre biologico non venisse riconosciuto e chiamato al mantenimento della figlia illegittima. I figli illegittimi hanno comunque gli stessi diritti dei figli legittimi.
> Se la fedifraga avesse subito preso un avvocato col cavolo che andava fuori casa prima della sentenza del tribunale su chi dovesse mantenere la minore.
> 
> Almeno questo io credo. Ma ritengo di essere nel giusto.


Se il matrimonio è stato celebrato con rito cattolico ne può chiedere l'annullamento alla Sacra Rota: l'annullamento del matrimonio cattolico comporta appunto l'annulamento anche degli obblighi civili.


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> E va bè....ma tu sei acida:mrgreen::mrgreen:


E vabè...ma che c'entra! :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (3 Settembre 2012)

Giulio(40) ha detto:


> Ok ok, solo un piccolo dettaglio: se la fedifraga madre della bambina chiama in giudizio l'amante per il mantenimento della bambina il giudice può chiamarlo e fare il tes genetico che se risulta positivo comporta il mantenimento in misura che stabilirà il giudice medesimo in base al reddito e ai carichi famigliari. *L'importante è che il marito abbia chiesto e ottenuto il disconscimento entro sei mesi, mi pare, dal momento che è venuto a conoscienza e denunciato il fatto.* Poi il marito tradito non può chiedere l'annullamento del matrimonio, ma la separazione e il successivo divorzio per colpa. Le due cose: separazione per colpa e disconoscimento della figlia permettono alla madre fedifraga di chiamare l'amante, padre biologico della figlia al mantenimento. Infine, il tradito non poteva mettere la moglie e la figlia fuori casa fintantoché il padre biologico non venisse riconosciuto e chiamato al mantenimento della figlia illegittima. I figli illegittimi hanno comunque gli stessi diritti dei figli legittimi.
> Se la fedifraga avesse subito preso un avvocato col cavolo che andava fuori casa prima della sentenza del tribunale su chi dovesse  mantenere la minore.
> 
> Almeno questo io credo. Ma ritengo di essere nel giusto.


Ma io non sono tanto convinta che sia facile ottenerlo. Una volta dichiarata la paternità so che è difficilissimo ottenerne il disconoscimento!


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Ciao nonna Tebe,
> sono tornato
> ma ci credi ancora?
> sei troppo anziana
> per queste cose.


bravo ballerino, diglielo anche tu. Noi donne di una certa età ad un certo punto dobbiamo ritirarci nella nostra stanzetta, mettere una poltroncina con lo schienale rigido vicino alla finestra e darci al ricamo, fino a quando gli occhi ce lo permettono.


----------



## ballerino (3 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti ragazzaccio era ironico.
> 
> Cosa ti hanno strappato scusa?
> Eri al super?


quest'anno da contratto 
ballavo quasi sempre solo in pantaloncini attillati
mi hanno strappato la maglietta in discoteca
mentre passavo tra la gente.
la mettevo quando finivo
al supermercato mi sono guardato bene da andarci
un disastro!
quest'anno è stato peggio di sempre,
quasi casa e lavoro!


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> quest'anno da contratto
> ballavo quasi sempre solo in pantaloncini attillati
> mi hanno strappato la maglietta in discoteca
> mentre passavo tra la gente.
> ...


bentornato


----------



## ballerino (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bravo ballerino, diglielo anche tu. Noi donne di una certa età ad un certo punto dobbiamo ritirarci nella nostra stanzetta, mettere una poltroncina con lo schienale rigido vicino alla finestra e darci al ricamo, fino a quando gli occhi ce lo permettono.


ma certo, per ogni cosa c'è un età
come se io fra 10 anni vado ancora a ballare nelle disco.


----------



## ballerino (3 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bentornato


Ciao Simy
ti sono mancato?


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ma certo, per ogni cosa c'è un età
> come se io fra 10 anni vado ancora a ballare nelle disco.


ma via, impensabile.:up:


----------



## Tebe (3 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> quest'anno da contratto
> ballavo quasi sempre solo in pantaloncini attillati
> mi hanno strappato la maglietta in discoteca
> mentre passavo tra la gente.
> ...



beh, non lo sai che i veri belli con l'età migliorano?
Un pò come il vino.
Evidentemente non sei più solo un bel faccino e un bel corpo, ma stai acquistando fascino.

Fidanzate?


----------



## Tebe (3 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ma certo, per ogni cosa c'è un età
> come se io fra 10 anni vado ancora a ballare nelle disco.


impensabile certo.

Cosa vorra fare?
hai già un idea?

Mettere su un agenzia tua di ballerini?
L'erede di lele mora della danza


----------



## ballerino (3 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> beh, non lo sai che i veri belli con l'età migliorano?
> Un pò come il vino.
> Evidentemente non sei più solo un bel faccino e un bel corpo, ma stai acquistando fascino.
> 
> Fidanzate?


fidanzate no, però sono stato con diverse colleghe giugno e luglio
agosto niente è arrivata la mamma e la sorellina


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> quest'anno da contratto
> ballavo quasi sempre solo in pantaloncini attillati
> mi hanno strappato la maglietta in discoteca
> mentre passavo tra la gente.
> ...


 sei gay?


----------



## ballerino (3 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> impensabile certo.
> 
> Cosa vorra fare?
> hai già un idea?
> ...


no, ho firmato x 3 anni come testimonial
per una nota griffe
non posso più ballare in disco per il momento
ne fare i corsi in palestra


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Ciao Simy
> ti sono mancato?


e ma certo!


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> no, ho firmato x 3 anni come testimonial
> per una nota griffe
> non posso più ballare in disco per il momento
> ne fare i corsi in palestra


adesso ci diventi super famoso! :up:


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> adesso ci diventi super famoso! :up:


anch'io ho firmato per 5 anni per una nota casa produttrice di profilattici la 777 extra large :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> anch'io ho firmato per 5 anni per una nota casa produttrice di profilattici la 777 extra large :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


facevi er collaudo infilandoli su quella testa de cazzo che t'arritrovi...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (3 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> no, ho firmato x 3 anni come testimonial
> per una nota griffe
> non posso più ballare in disco per il momento
> ne fare i corsi in palestra


è un ottima notizia!
Non mi sembri contento...


----------



## ballerino (3 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> adesso ci diventi super famoso! :up:


sarà peggio di adesso, 
ma in questi momenti non si possono 
rifiutare certe cifre


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> no, ho firmato x 3 anni come testimonial
> per una nota griffe
> non posso più ballare in disco per il momento
> ne fare i corsi in palestra


bhe meglio, no? niente più magliette strappate...


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> *sarà peggio di adesso*,
> ma in questi momenti non si possono
> rifiutare certe cifre


perchè dici così?


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> facevi er collaudo infilandoli su quella testa de cazzo che t'arritrovi...
> 
> ahahahahah


 strunz ma tu lo conosci a stò ballerino?


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bhe meglio, no? niente più magliette strappate...



 ma perchè lo assecondate?... così non guarirà mai


----------



## ballerino (3 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> è un ottima notizia!
> Non mi sembri contento...


Sai i problemi che vivo ogni giorno quando esco,
dopo sarà ancora peggio.
Mi hanno offerto una cifra che non si può rifiutare.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma perchè lo assecondate?... così non guarirà mai


mica ha l'influenza.


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mica ha l'influenza.


ma ha seri disturbi mentali...


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Sai i problemi che vivo ogni giorno quando esco,
> dopo sarà ancora peggio.
> Mi hanno offerto una cifra che non si può rifiutare.


ma guarda che ci vuole poco ad imbruttirsi per non essere disturbati; metti un cappellaccio, vestiti sformati , cammina un po' gobbo.


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> ma ha seri disturbi mentali...


ma no....è bello e impossibile il ragazzo :mrgreen:


----------



## ballerino (3 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma guarda che ci vuole poco ad imbruttirsi per non essere disturbati; metti un cappellaccio, vestiti sformati , cammina un po gobbo.


ma dai, 
anche a carnevale 
quando mi maschero
mi riconoscono sempre,


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ma dai,
> anche a carnevale
> quando mi maschero
> mi riconoscono sempre,


per forza... e strunz si riconoscono anche dalla puzza :mrgreen:


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> strunz ma tu lo conosci a stò ballerino?


se te cojona fa solo bene...

balleri', procedi pure...

ahahahah


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ma dai,
> anche a carnevale
> quando mi maschero
> mi riconoscono sempre,


dipende da come ti mascheri se hai un naso finto non ci vuole molto:mrgreen:


adoro quella scena di non ricordo quale film (forse pantera rosa) dove il tizio vestito da mostro ed è tutto normale, quando toglie la maschera peter sellers si spaventa:mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se te cojona fa solo bene...
> 
> balleri', procedi pure...
> 
> ahahahah


è del 63,
ma non sa quanti giri fa una boccia


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è del 63,
> ma non sa quanti giri fa una boccia


perdonalo, preferiva il 69....

e' precox...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> è del 63,
> ma non sa quanti giri fa una boccia



ma so quanti giri di cappella fa tua sorella


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> perdonalo, preferiva il 69....
> 
> e' precox...
> 
> ahahahah


si  quello che facevo con tua moglie ahahaha


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> si  quello che facevo con tua moglie ahahaha


facevi?

perche' mo' nun s'arza piu'?....

manco cor crick?...

manco co' claudia?

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (3 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> facevi?
> 
> perche' mo' nun s'arza piu'?....
> 
> ...



no perchè io le zoccole come tua moglie al massimo me le faccio per un paio di mesi poi le mando affanculo come adesso faccio con te... c'è scassat ò cazz mò levat a nanz e pall hahahaaha


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> no perchè io le zoccole come tua moglie al massimo me le faccio per un paio di mesi poi le mando affanculo come adesso faccio con te... c'è scassat ò cazz mò levat a nanz e pall hahahaaha


tu non scopi dalla caduta del sacro romano impero...ahahahah

quelle che fai so' seghe, no' ciulate...

che qualcuno lo avvisi...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2012)

che tedio ; mica per altro ma ormai le battute su madri e parenti fino al terzo livello le avete esaurite tutte e state ricominciando da capo.
chiedo scusa al conte , mio  stimolasonnoufficiale ..ma
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
z

z
z
z
z

z


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tedio ; mica per altro ma ormai le battute su madri e parenti fino al terzo livello le avete esaurite tutte e state ricominciando da capo.
> chiedo scusa al conte , mio  stimolasonnoufficiale ..ma
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


so' invidiosi perche' io na' mugliera non "battezzata" ce l'ho ancora mentre quella de Battia' s'e' portata via pure le foto...

ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (3 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> che tedio ; mica per altro ma ormai le battute su madri e parenti fino al terzo livello le avete esaurite tutte e state ricominciando da capo.
> chiedo scusa al conte , mio stimolasonnoufficiale ..ma
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> ...


Quoto
Di una noiosità mostruosa e il dramma è che non se ne accorgono


----------



## Simy (3 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Di una noiosità mostruosa e il dramma è che non se ne accorgono


:up:


----------



## caino78 (3 Settembre 2012)

*situazione simile*

ti capisco pienamente, capisco lo stato in cui versi, anche a me è capitata una cosa simile, anche se mia moglie non era incinta. Sposati da meno di due anni la scopro che si manda messaggi con un tipo di quasi 30 anni più grande di lei. Il mondo ti crolla addosso settimane di sofferenza ed angoscia, poi però posso assicurarti tutto passa, i sentimenti di disperazione assoluto vengono sostituiti da quelli dell'indifferenza assoluta nei confronti della persona che divide il tuo stesso letto, un solo pensiero inizia a ronzarti nel cervello, ovvero pan per focaccia, o occhio per occhio dente per dente. Non voglio passare per il santo di turno, anche io quando eravamo fidanzati ho avuto una scappatella (per niente piacevole sotto l'aspetto fisico) ma credo che fosse diverso, con il matrimonio le cose dovevano essere diverse ed invece tutto il contrario. Fino ad ora dire di aver avuto un matrimonio felice è dire un'assoluta eresia, ma tant'è. Comunque sono con te perchè so cosa si prova. Fai passare questa fase e poi mettiti in discussione prova nuove sensazioni e viviti la vita è solo una.....ad maiora.


----------



## Sbriciolata (3 Settembre 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto
> Di una noiosità mostruosa e il dramma è che non se ne accorgono


yawn


----------



## Sole (3 Settembre 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Ciao Simy
> ti sono mancato?


E' tornato ballerino!


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

caino78 ha detto:


> Fino ad ora dire di aver avuto un matrimonio felice è dire un'assoluta eresia, ma tant'è. Comunque sono con te perchè so cosa si prova. Fai passare questa fase e poi mettiti in discussione prova nuove sensazioni e viviti la vita è solo una.....ad maiora.


Ma te l'ha ordinato er medico di proseguire in questa farsa dalla scoperta che tu' moje 'e na' gerontofila?

se c'hai fatto pure figli dopo non va mica bene...


----------



## Minerva (3 Settembre 2012)

anatema...questo verde è terribile:unhappy:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> yawn


----------



## exStermy (3 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema...questo verde è terribile:unhappy:


perdonala se puoi ....

e' na campagnola e se ricorda i prati...

ahahahah


----------



## aristocat (3 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma infatti: ho richard e mi perdo con un giovanotto qualsiasi?


Ehm, il giovanotto qualsiasi è Olivier Martinez :inlove:


----------



## Argos (6 Settembre 2012)

Mia moglie è andata a letto adesso, abbiamo discusso per tre ore, ne avevo/vamo bisogno. Le ho vomitato addosso tutta la mia rabbia, il mio disappunto per quello che ha fatto, il desiderio sfrenato di lasciarla, di non stare più con lei.

Mi sono ritenuto a ragione (ma stasera ho capito che tutto è relativo) di essere un marito perfetto, premuroso, comprensivo, disponibile, che si è sempre annullato per la famiglia (la cosa non mi pesava mi sentivo realizzato), ma penso di non avere capito un cazzo.

Nel mentre della nostra discussione le ho detto: senti adesso mi fai un'elenco di cosa c'è che non ti va di me, che problemi hai con me, cosa non ti piace, dove pensi che possa sbagliare. Farfugliava qualcosa, mi dice che di me va bene tutto, che sono perfetto per lei. Non mi sembrava convinta, le ho risposto che doveva sentirsi libera di dirmi tutto, anche le cose che mi avrebbero ferito, la discussione serviva proprio a questo.

Sono saltate fuori un pò di novità, la cazzo di famiglia del Mulino Bianco che avevo in testa era solo nella mia testa, mi vantavo di avere una famiglia perfetta al mio fianco, ma mi sbagliavo di brutto, mia moglie mi ha aperto gli occhi.......

Sostanzialmente, per non farla troppo lunga ed arrivare al sunto del discorso, mi ha rinfacciato ( sempre con toni calmi) che lei si sentiva una statuina in un presepe, legata in una famiglia troppo perfetta che io mi ero creato e avevo coinvolto anche lei. Io troppo preso che fosse tutto alla perfezione non ho capito le sue esigenze. Io sono una persona che non ama stare con i parenti, con i mie genitori, con i miei suoceri, limitato solamente alla classica visita del dottore sono maniaco della pulizia personale e ho voluto inculcare queste cose anche a mia figlia, sbagliando.....infatti è schizzinosa di tutto, mi ha rinfacciato anche questo, non amo stare molto con gli amici perché mi sembrano falsi, mi annoio andare alle feste e portarci mia figlia ( anche se lo ho dato sempre e tanto altro, intendiamoci), non mi piace fare le ferie con amici perchè ho paura che me le possano rovinare, sempre IO, MIA MOGLIE E MIA FIGLIA, li ho trascinati dentro in una marea di paranoie e seghe mentali del cazzo che mi facevo, inconsciamente mi sono fatto da solo terra bruciata intorno e ho trascinato dentro pure lei, credendo di fare del bene invece mi sbagliavo alla grande. Lei si sentiva legata, accettava a malincuore perché mi amava, non mi ha mai rinfacciato nulla di questo suo disagio, per questo non ho mai sospettato di nulla. 

È stato sufficiente che lei abbia preso la parola per 15 minuti, io la ascoltassi, e mi è passato un film in testa del danno che stavo provocando alla mia famiglia senza accorgemene. Aveva perfettamente ragione, sono stato un pirla ( con questo non giustifico il suo gesto meschino e crudele).

Le ho chiesto del perchè non me ne avesse parlato prima di questo suo disagio, con dialogo magari l'avremmo risolto, magari no, ma ci potevamo provare insieme.

Adesso sono ancora più distrutto perché oltre tradito e mazziato mi sento anche in parte colpevole, sto male da morire.

Forse ce l'ho portata proprio io nelle braccia di quell'altro.......

Adesso gli equilibri sono cambiati, da che prima mi sentivo forte e in "diritto" di odiarla e urlare il mio dolore riversando solo a lei le colpe del fallimento, non potrei giurare che sia ancora così.

Mi sento una casino in testa allucinate, confuso più che mai, anche le poche certezze che avevo sono crollate.....

Le ho detto che ho capito dove ho sbagliato, che ha perfettamente ragione, sono stato un pirla.....

Lei dice di amarmi ancora, che i suoi sentimenti nei mie confronti non sono mutati per niente, nemmeno scalfiti da quello che ha fatto, piange, si dispera, sono l'unico uomo della sua vita, e vuole che lo rimanga per sempre. Dice di pentirsi per quello che ha fatto, da morire, il resto già lo sapete.......

Sto rivalutando di "provare", "tentare" di ricucire il rapporto, mi gira il culo di mandare a puttane 18 anni di vita insieme, in fondo io la amo ancora da impazzire nonostante quello che ha fatto, al tempo stesso la odio....

A lei non ho detto nulla, mi gira il culo farle credere che un danno del genere possa essere pulito con un colpo di spugna per altro passato da me!!!

Mi sento veramente perso, non so più nemmeno io cosa voglio.

Ho un altro grande scoglio da superare, da pirla mi sono fatto raccontare anche i minimi particolari dei loro incontri amorosi, mi sono fatto un film porno in testa, l'idea che sia stata "violata" da un altro mi blocca, l'idea che possa avere provato piacere con un altro mi inchioda al divano, penso che sia proprio la cosa che non riesca a superare e possa mandare all'aria anche solo l'intenzione di ricucire il tutto.

Forse dovrei tradire anche io per rimettere le cose in pari? È meschina l'idea?

Cosa mi può aiutare a superare questa cosa, per me è una montagna altissima da scalare, voi come siete riusciti a superarla.

Se poi al prossimo problema mi tradisce ancora? Devo rimanere sempre con l'ansia?

Avevo bisogno di sfogarmi.

Grazie. Notte


----------



## Tubarao (6 Settembre 2012)

Povera Magda, un pò la capisco però 


[video=youtube;qTxZOAC04RM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTxZOAC04RM[/video]






































































































































Argos, non t'incazzare  si fa anche per stemperare la tensione, ma è proprio che mntre ti leggevo mi veniva in mente Magda  

Ora ti rispondo seriamente.


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2012)

Ho letto tutto il tuo post. Anch'io arrivo fresco fresco nel club. La mia storia è simile ma a confronto è una bazzecola. Soprattutto perchè io ho 20 anni, lei 17 non siamo sposati e non abbiamo figli. Ma tornata dalle vacanze.mi è apparsa distaccata, mi evitava. Conoscendo la sua.password.di facebook ho provato ad entrare. È vero, non si fa, ma ho avuto la debolezza. Ha cambiato la password. Per fortuna.sapevo.anche quella.dl.suo indirizzo email cosi sono entrato comunque. Ed ho trovato la terribile conversazione. Hai detto che non auguri a nessuno di leggere una cosa simile. Ed è esattamente quello che ho.detto.ai miei amici. Cuoricini parole tenere e poi la drammatica.scoperta. la parola letto. Il mondo crolla. 5 secondi di pura disperazione e poi una rabbia animale mi ha preso. Sono contento di nn averla avuta vicino in quel momento. Non so come avrei reagito. Ora ci siamo lasciati. Lei vuole continaure avederlo. Motivo?? È l'eta vuole fare esperienze. L'avrei ammazzata...

Mai sofferto tanto. Dopo una storia di.3 anni avevamo una grande intimità. Non me lo sarei mai aspettato
Mi sono trovato a pensare che non mi ha dato fastidio l'atto in se. Lei mi ha detto di non averlo amato in quel momento. Ma quanto ho sofferto a.immatinare i baci, le.carezze e le.coccole. cose che.facevo mie e sue soltanto. Orribile. Ho visto una foto di un bacio sulla spalla e volevo morire. Per me era più grave quello.

Sono le 7 stanotte nn ho dormito. Come da molti.giorni ormai...


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto il tuo post. Anch'io arrivo fresco fresco nel club. La mia storia è simile ma a confronto è una bazzecola. Soprattutto perchè io ho 20 anni, lei 17 non siamo sposati e non abbiamo figli. Ma tornata dalle vacanze.mi è apparsa distaccata, mi evitava. Conoscendo la sua.password.di facebook ho provato ad entrare. È vero, non si fa, ma ho avuto la debolezza. Ha cambiato la password. Per fortuna.sapevo.anche quella.dl.suo indirizzo email cosi sono entrato comunque. Ed ho trovato la terribile conversazione. Hai detto che non auguri a nessuno di leggere una cosa simile. Ed è esattamente quello che ho.detto.ai miei amici. Cuoricini parole tenere e poi la drammatica.scoperta. la parola letto. Il mondo crolla. 5 secondi di pura disperazione e poi una rabbia animale mi ha preso. Sono contento di nn averla avuta vicino in quel momento. Non so come avrei reagito. Ora ci siamo lasciati. Lei vuole continaure avederlo. Motivo?? È l'eta vuole fare esperienze. L'avrei ammazzata...
> 
> Mai sofferto tanto. Dopo una storia di.3 anni avevamo una grande intimità. Non me lo sarei mai aspettato
> Mi sono trovato a pensare che non mi ha dato fastidio l'atto in se. Lei mi ha detto di non averlo amato in quel momento. Ma quanto ho sofferto a.immatinare i baci, le.carezze e le.coccole. cose che.facevo mie e sue soltanto. Orribile. Ho visto una foto di un bacio sulla spalla e volevo morire. Per me era più grave quello.
> ...


...stai tranquillo passerà.
nessuno mette in dubbio la tua sofferenza ma la tua stupenda anagrafica ti aiutera di certo, stanne sicuro.
Nuovi amori, nuove esperienze, non sono necessari... saranno naturali, proprio grazie alla tua età.
Metti nel cesto della vita questa terribile esperienza e diventerai più forte.


----------



## Zod (6 Settembre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Mia moglie è andata a letto adesso, abbiamo discusso per tre ore, ne avevo/vamo bisogno. Le ho vomitato addosso tutta la mia rabbia, il mio disappunto per quello che ha fatto, il desiderio sfrenato di lasciarla, di non stare più con lei.
> 
> Mi sono ritenuto a ragione (ma stasera ho capito che tutto è relativo) di essere un marito perfetto, premuroso, comprensivo, disponibile, che si è sempre annullato per la famiglia (la cosa non mi pesava mi sentivo realizzato), ma penso di non avere capito un cazzo.
> 
> ...


Ti ha dato le motivazioni, le hai comprese, anche se non ho capito il motivo per cui non te ne ha mai parlato prima. Comunque tu la ami, lei altrettanto, le basi per ripartire ci sono. Il tempo ti farà superare la rabbia che abbia provato piacere con un altro. Tradire a tua volta non penso migliori la situazione. Niente ti garantisce che non ti tradirà ancora, del resto anche se trovi un'altra donna non avrai questa certezza. Non é nemmeno sicuro che non sia proprio tu a tradirla in futuro. Mettiti d'impegno per riprendere la strada insieme a lei, facendo attenzione che lei faccia altrettanto, elimina la terra bruciata, e nel giro di un paio d'anni di questa vicenda resterà solo un brutto ricordo.

Peró, ribadisco, doveva parlartene prima. Ci sono diverse cose da sistemare nel vostro rapporto. Il momento é questo. Tua moglie é rimasta un pó piccola, forse ti ha scambiato per suo padre. 

S*B


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2012)

Zod ha detto:


> Ti ha dato le motivazioni, le hai comprese, anche se non ho capito il motivo per cui non te ne ha mai parlato prima. Comunque tu la ami, lei altrettanto, le basi per ripartire ci sono. Il tempo ti farà superare la rabbia che abbia provato piacere con un altro. Tradire a tua volta non penso migliori la situazione. Niente ti garantisce che non ti tradirà ancora, del resto anche se trovi un'altra donna non avrai questa certezza. Non é nemmeno sicuro che non sia proprio tu a tradirla in futuro. Mettiti d'impegno per riprendere la strada insieme a lei, facendo attenzione che lei faccia altrettanto, elimina la terra bruciata, e nel giro di un paio d'anni di questa vicenda resterà solo un brutto ricordo.
> 
> Peró, ribadisco, doveva parlartene prima. Ci sono diverse cose da sistemare nel vostro rapporto. Il momento é questo. Tua moglie é rimasta un pó piccola, forse ti ha scambiato per suo padre.
> 
> S*B


Buongiorno a tutti,ultimamente vengo pochissimo e solo leggo questa bella''storiella''..mi sembra che il tipo sia alquanto invornito,addirittura si e'convinto di essere in colpa!!
Io sono avezzo a tutto,ne ho fatte e ne sto facendo tante,non sono mai stato fedele,ma questa roba non la potrei pensare.Fare sesso con una donna incinta,che non sia mia moglie....delle due l'una o sono due malati...o il cervello non l'hanno.


----------



## Argos (6 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,ultimamente vengo pochissimo e solo leggo questa bella''storiella''..mi sembra che il tipo sia alquanto invornito,addirittura *si e'convinto di essere in colpa!!*
> Io sono avezzo a tutto,ne ho fatte e ne sto facendo tante,non sono mai stato fedele,ma questa roba non la potrei pensare.Fare sesso con una donna incinta,che non sia mia moglie....delle due l'una o sono due malati...o il cervello non l'hanno.



No, attenzione, non era questo il messaggio che volevo dare, ho solo detto che ho capito DOVE HO SBAGLIATO nel rapporto e mi sento in colpa di avere agito in questa maniera nella convinzione che CREDEVO di fare il giusto per Lei.

Il gesto che ha fatto è ignobile, tanto più come giustamente aggiungi te, fatto in un momento particolare della sua vita, la gravidanza. Non ho idea perchè sia arrivata a tanto, non riesco a capacitarmene ma è successo


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> No, attenzione, non era questo il messaggio che volevo dare, ho solo detto che ho capito DOVE HO SBAGLIATO nel rapporto e mi sento in colpa di avere agito in questa maniera nella convinzione che CREDEVO di fare il giusto per Lei.
> 
> Il gesto che ha fatto è ignobile, tanto più come giustamente aggiungi te, fatto in un momento particolare della sua vita, la gravidanza. Non ho idea perchè sia arrivata a tanto, non riesco a capacitarmene ma è successo


è una zoccola.. fattene una ragione..


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti,ultimamente vengo pochissimo e solo leggo questa bella''storiella''..mi sembra che il tipo sia alquanto invornito,addirittura si e'convinto di essere in colpa!!
> Io sono avezzo a tutto,ne ho fatte e ne sto facendo tante,non sono mai stato fedele,ma questa roba non la potrei pensare.Fare sesso con una donna incinta,che non sia mia moglie....delle due l'una o sono due malati...o il cervello non l'hanno.


ah, perchè adesso c'è pure l'etica del traditore...
questo si, questo no.
ma quarda...scusa ma in amore e guerra non era tutto lecito?
e poi, a voi terzi, che vi frega... mica c'entrate niente... colpa sua.
se trovate la troia che ci sta..  uno non è padre pio.
vero?


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Mia moglie è andata a letto adesso, abbiamo discusso per tre ore, ne avevo/vamo bisogno. Le ho vomitato addosso tutta la mia rabbia, il mio disappunto per quello che ha fatto, il desiderio sfrenato di lasciarla, di non stare più con lei.
> 
> Mi sono ritenuto a ragione (ma stasera ho capito che tutto è relativo) di essere un marito perfetto, premuroso, comprensivo, disponibile, che si è sempre annullato per la famiglia (la cosa non mi pesava mi sentivo realizzato), ma penso di non avere capito un cazzo.
> 
> ...


stamattina mi sono alzata ancora incazzata. Ho bevuto i miei trecento caffè con la bava di veleno alla bocca e come un serial killer sono venuta  su tradinet per leggere, in modalità Ora rompo un pò coglioni al mondo perchè si.
Ho letto te.
E ti ho riletto.

Tu hai fatto una cosa che..una cosa che.
Hai ascoltato tua moglie. Veramente. ma veramente. E lo fanno in pochi.
Ho visto mio padre in te.
La perfezione, la pulizia estrema, i non amici e tutto il resto.
Ho visto mio padre NON ascoltare e la successiva distruzione nucleare non solo della nostra famiglia con tre figli, ma di mia madre, dei nonni. Non si è salvato nulla.
Quest'uomo così simile a te, con un mondo dentro, che ha fatto tutto pensando fosse bene e che non ha ascoltato se non troppo tardi, quando nemmeno la parola famiglia era più una parola ma il niente, insomma quest'uomo oggi è distrutto dal senso di colpa per non avere ascoltato.

Tu lo hai fatto. Tua moglie ti ha aperto il cuore, confermandoti che il tuo amore per lei è grande. Enorme.
Una donna che comunque ha sopportato un uomo con delle "fisime" e ti assicuro io ti avrei già tagliato a pezzi e scaricato in una fossa con sopra tante margherite.
Lei no.
Lei ha rinunciato ad una parte importante di vita per te. Per quello che eri e volevi tu.
E fino alla fine lo ha nascosto. Lo ha nascosto perchè pensava tu non capissi.
Ma non ha smesso di amarti

L'altro non è un cazzo. Ma un cazzo davvero.
Questo è un tradimento con una motivazione. I duri e puri diranno che comunque lei ha tradito e bla bla, che doveva parlarti.
Ma tu sai bene che anche se ti avesse parlato tu non avresti ascoltato o capito.

L'hai fatto adesso. Grazie al tradimento.
Si dico grazie al tradimento.
Una sventolona che ti ha buttato giù dal trono spolverato e sterilizzato, gettandoti un pò nella merda.
Avresti capito senza il tradimento?
Non credo.
E tua figlia, come mio fratello, sarebbe cresciuta con la paranoia dei germi, a livelli ridicoli,
Oppure sarebbe diventata una disordinata cronica come me, oppure.

E con tua moglie vi sareste separati alla fine, perchè quanto si poteva andare avanti eh?
E l'amore sarebbe distrutto. Eroso giorno dopo giorno da mille incomprensioni.

Quest'altro con cui lei è andata. ha forse salvato la vostra famiglia.
L' ex amante del mio compagno ha sicuramente salvato la mia coppia.
Perchè anche io ero in NON ascolto.


Tu chiedi se al prossimo problema tradirà ancora.
Sei kreti?
Dopo l'analisi che hai fatto te lo chiedi?
Tu sei cambiato cazzo.
Ora hai due padiglioni auricolari che funzionano.
Ora voi riuscirete a parlare.
E lei non ti tradirà.
Non si sentirà più sola nella coppia.
No. 
No.
No.

Ora siete una coppia più di quello che siete mai stati.
I problemi ci saranno ovvio, ma ripeto.
Ora siete coppia.
Cambiati.
E parlate.






Non tradire. Lei ha tradito per "disperazione" e per amore.
Tu tradiresti per sfregio.


Chiediti solo se alla luce di tutto questo lei se lo merita.
Certo, tu ti meritavi il tradimento?
No. ma vi ha permesso di portare alla luce cose che non sospettavi nemmeno
Cosa porterebbe alla luce il tuo, che valore aggiunto potrebbe darvi?
Risponditi



rientro nella cripta


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> No, attenzione, non era questo il messaggio che volevo dare, ho solo detto che ho capito DOVE HO SBAGLIATO nel rapporto e mi sento in colpa di avere agito in questa maniera nella convinzione che CREDEVO di fare il giusto per Lei.
> 
> Il gesto che ha fatto è ignobile, tanto più come giustamente aggiungi te, fatto in un momento particolare della sua vita, la gravidanza. Non ho idea perchè sia arrivata a tanto, non riesco a capacitarmene ma è successo


Argos, non ascoltare i coglioni non registrati.
Chissà chi è questo. Che esperienze ha per giudicare? E' un traditore quindi...mah...io non lo leggerei manco, brutta gente sono.


E' vero. Ha fatto una cosa brutta.
Ok. Non lo mettiamo in discussione.
Ma per tutto quello che ti ho scritto nel papiro prima.


Ne vale la pena assolutamente riprovarci.


Poi scusami ma vengo da una famiglia di medici ed è assolutamente un dato di fatto che alcune donne in gravidanza sbarellano di brutto facendo cose che mai avrebbero fatto "normalmente".

Se vuoi ti linko fior di testi.
Non è una scusante, ma insieme a tutto il resto è una cosa da tenere assolutamente in considerazione.


Guarda solo come cambiamo quando abbiamo le mestruazioni.
Io mordo per esempio. E mangio carne umana in quel periodo.

Giuro su Previti


----------



## Argos (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> stamattina mi sono alzata ancora incazzata. Ho bevuto i miei trecento caffè con la bava di veleno alla bocca e come un serial killer sono venuta  su tradinet per leggere, in modalità Ora rompo un pò coglioni al mondo perchè si.
> Ho letto te.
> E ti ho riletto.
> 
> ...


Minchia Tebe, sei troppo forte, dovrebbero farti un monumento su quella cripta :rotfl::rotfl:

Sei troppo diretta, mi stai uccidendo.........apa:apa:


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Buongiorno Tebuccia ....prego accomodati :


----------



## Spider (6 Settembre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Minchia Tebe, sei troppo forte, dovrebbero farti un monumento su quella cripta :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sei troppo diretta, mi stai uccidendo.........apa:apa:


..no, ti sta aiutando sul serio.
Uccidendoti!!!!!
vedrai che presto sorgerà la fenice...
vero tebina????


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2012)

*R: Entro anche io nel club dei cornuti*



Argos ha detto:


> Mia moglie è andata a letto adesso, abbiamo discusso per tre ore, ne avevo/vamo bisogno. Le ho vomitato addosso tutta la mia rabbia, il mio disappunto per quello che ha fatto, il desiderio sfrenato di lasciarla, di non stare più con lei.
> 
> Mi sono ritenuto a ragione (ma stasera ho capito che tutto è relativo) di essere un marito perfetto, premuroso, comprensivo, disponibile, che si è sempre annullato per la famiglia (la cosa non mi pesava mi sentivo realizzato), ma penso di non avere capito un cazzo.
> 
> ...


Mah...il fatto che nel tradimento la colpa non sia solo del traditore è vero.
Però stai tranquillo che nelle braccia dell'altro tu non ci hai spinto proprio nessuno....lo ha scelto lei con la sua testa.

Mia moglie ha tentato entrambe le volte di rigirarmi la frittata e se alla prima tutto sommato le ho creduto ammettendo le mie mancanze (che c'erano anche se provocate da lei), alla seconda di pochi giorni fa me le ha tirate fuori tali e quali con "tu eri qua...tu eri là..."...
Ma alla mia domanda se si riferiva al passato o ad oggi lei mi risponde "no adesso era diverso.....MA non si può in un anno cancellare il passato"...però io lo devo cancellare invece!!!

Ribadisco che quando ho problemi con una persona io ci parlo o mando giu prima di cercare "soluzioni" alternative.


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Minchia Tebe, sei troppo forte, dovrebbero farti un monumento su quella cripta :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sei troppo diretta, mi stai uccidendo.........apa:apa:


Non devi sentirti ucciso. Non si smette mai di crescere e guardarsi davvero allo specchio non è facile e quasi mai edificante.
Soprattutto quando scopriamo che forse forse non eravamo poi quegli splendidi fighi emotivi che pensavamo.

Tu hai tantissimo in pentola.
Tanto tanto.
Anzi. Avete entrambi tantissimmo in pentola ma adesso davvero siete in due.
Renditi conto che chi tira la carretta nella coppia sei tu, come in ogni coppia c'è qualcuno che tira e qualcuno che va un pò a rimorchio ma forse la ami anche per quello?

Quindi. Procedi con calma.
ma con lei.
Ti stai dimostrando uomo. E non è troppo tradi...hem...tardi.

davvero Argos.
Non ti devi sentire ucciso.
Ti devi sentire con il sorriso dentro, perchè ieri tu e tua moglie avete messo in moto un cantiere che costruirà sulle macerie dell'altro una cosa davvero fantasmagorica.

Scommettiamo?


Eddai falla finita con quello straccio della polvere, che coglioni.
E' pulito il monitor, non ti ricordi che l'hai sterilizzato tre secondi fa con l'acido muriatico?


Scusa Argos, mi stanno venendo a trovare amici.
Li bombizzo direttamente o faccio finta di non essere in casa? 
Porteranno un sacco di germi in casa...paura...






:rotfl:


----------



## caino78 (6 Settembre 2012)

*ma di chi è incinta?*

domanda legittima...se è andata a letto anche con l'altro e adesso è incinta di chi sarà il nuovo arrivo? test del DNA? Fidarsi è bene non fidarsi è meglio.


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

caino78 ha detto:


> domanda legittima...se è andata a letto anche con l'altro e adesso è incinta di chi sarà il nuovo arrivo? test del DNA? Fidarsi è bene non fidarsi è meglio.



e mollaci.
Dopo 80 pagine di 3d secondo te questo aspetto non è già stato sviscerato?

sempre na parlare delle stesse  cose facendo passi indietro.

Leggere no, eh?


Argos, puliscili il monitor


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Argos, non ascoltare i coglioni non registrati.
> Chissà chi è questo. Che esperienze ha per giudicare? E' un traditore quindi...mah...io non lo leggerei manco, brutta gente sono.
> 
> 
> ...


Tebe ti stai allargando troppo e stai producendo troppi utenti zerbini....ahahhaah..ricordati che la sindrome del m...e'sempre attiva e potrebbe.....sei troppo furba per non capirmi vero??mia silente amica..


----------



## Argos (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e mollaci.
> Dopo 80 pagine di 3d secondo te questo aspetto non è già stato sviscerato?
> 
> sempre na parlare delle stesse  cose facendo passi indietro.
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Mia moglie è andata a letto adesso, abbiamo discusso per tre ore, ne avevo/vamo bisogno. Le ho vomitato addosso tutta la mia rabbia, il mio disappunto per quello che ha fatto, il desiderio sfrenato di lasciarla, di non stare più con lei.
> 
> Mi sono ritenuto a ragione (ma stasera ho capito che tutto è relativo) di essere un marito perfetto, premuroso, comprensivo, disponibile, che si è sempre annullato per la famiglia (la cosa non mi pesava mi sentivo realizzato), ma penso di non avere capito un cazzo.
> 
> ...


Chiedere pure i dettagli sessuali e' da sciroccati totali...altro che solo pirla...

ma come se fa...


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ribadisco che quando ho problemi con una persona io ci parlo o mando giu prima di cercare "soluzioni" alternative.


Ti quoto con tutto me stesso!

Argos non è perfetto, la moglie non è perfetta, manco santa maria goretti lo era (o lo è... sarà morta? boh). Argos ha un sacco di menate? Bene... dopo tot anni, per risolverle (?!?) o per scapparne vado con un altro.

Io fatico davvero a credere a queste rigirate di frittata, sono solo scusanti interiori per giustificare il fatto che si vuole altro, in quel momento.

E allora ammettilo:
- volevo provare di nuovo una passione perché c'è solo una vita e poi si muore
- ho una sessualità incredibilmente creativa
- la vita in famiglia mi spegne e mi sento un automa

Ma non dare la colpa all'altro, NON DARE LA COLPA ALL'ALTRO DEL FATTO CHE LA TUA VITA NON E' UN CAZZO DI FILM DI JULIA ROBERTS.

Dico questo perché mi sembra che Argos non sia un coglione retrogrado, ma che avrebbe ascoltato anche prima che la moglie distribuisse la brugna.

Stamattina mi sono alzato così, mi dispiace, ma non è tollerabile che si argomenti un gesto così di merda "perché la mia famiglia è troppo perfetta". Poi si possono captare le sfumature ecc... ma il succo è questo...

Argos, ti stimo perché ci stai provando davvero, ma non addossarti troppe colpe


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Chiedere pure i dettagli sessuali e' da sciroccati totali...altro che solo pirla...
> 
> ma come se fa...


si fa si fa.
L'ho fatto anche io.
Dovevo sapere. Dovevo. sapere. Tutto.
E lui doveva rispondere a qualsiasi domanda io facessi.

Non riesco a spiegarti perchè, ma sapevo dentro di me che finchè non avrei saputo tutto non potevo parlare con lui del resto.

Ognuno reagisce a modo suo Stermy.
Non c'è una cosa giusta o sbagliata.
Per assurdo invece io non vorrei mai che Mattia mi confessasse un tradimento.
Sembra un contro senso eppure sono fatta così.

Sciroccata
con la oldoini come mito


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ti quoto con tutto me stesso!
> 
> Argos non è perfetto, la moglie non è perfetta, manco *santa maria goretti lo era (o lo è... sarà morta? boh). *Argos ha un sacco di menate? Bene... dopo tot anni, per risolverle (?!?) o per scapparne vado con un altro.
> 
> ...



chanel presto!
















TUMP!


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si fa si fa.
> L'ho fatto anche io.
> Dovevo sapere. Dovevo. sapere. Tutto.
> E lui doveva rispondere a qualsiasi domanda io facessi.
> ...


Ma voi siete pazzi....

sapere nel dettaglio se gli faceva le pompe appesa ar lampadario a che cazzo serve per eventualmente tenervi sti campioni?


----------



## caino78 (6 Settembre 2012)

*si dopo 80 pagine...*



Tebe ha detto:


> e mollaci.
> Dopo 80 pagine di 3d secondo te questo aspetto non è già stato sviscerato?
> 
> sempre na parlare delle stesse cose facendo passi indietro.
> ...


cara tebe,
se tu questa mattina ti alzata con le p...e girate ti sei sentita in diritto e/o in divore di sputare e di dire quello che pensavi, anche io se permetti ho il diritto di alzarmi come cazz di mi pare e di scrivere quello che la mia testa in quel momento mi dice...la domanda è trita e ritrita? e un chissene frega non lo prendi in considerazione? Non ho bisogno del saputello, so tutto io, della situazione, e poi saranno cazz miei se voglio leggermi le altre quasi 70 pagine di forum o meno. Ad maiora.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2012)

*R: Entro anche io nel club dei cornuti*



demoralizio ha detto:


> ..... ma non è tollerabile che si argomenti un gesto così di merda "perché la mia famiglia è troppo perfetta". Poi si possono captare le sfumature ecc... ma il succo è questo...


Già...anche perché nel mio caso invece, tra le varie scuse d'ordinanza, mi è stato aggiunto che "la nostra famiglia non era perfetta come sognava"

Quindi perfetta o non perfetta il "gesto di merda" lo si fa lo stesso perché ovviamente questi non sono i veri motivi....


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

caino78 ha detto:


> cara tebe,
> se tu questa mattina ti alzata con le p...e girate ti sei sentita in diritto e/o in divore di sputare e di dire quello che pensavi, anche io se permetti ho il diritto di alzarmi come cazz di mi pare e di scrivere quello che la mia testa in quel momento mi dice...la domanda è trita e ritrita? e un chissene frega non lo prendi in considerazione? Non ho bisogno del saputello, so tutto io, della situazione, e poi saranno cazz miei se voglio leggermi le altre quasi 70 pagine di forum o meno. Ad maiora.












:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## caino78 (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


credi di essere spiritosa????


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si fa si fa.
> L'ho fatto anche io.
> Dovevo sapere. Dovevo. sapere. Tutto.
> E lui doveva rispondere a qualsiasi domanda io facessi.
> ...


Femme fatale del Risorgimento convinse con le sue grazie Napoleone III a sostenere la causa dell'indipendenza Italiana le malelingue la soprannominarono vulva d'oro..Altera e superba diceva di sè:  è il mio carattere fiero, franco e libero che mi fa essere talvolta cruda e dura”.  Gli occhi di intenso verdazzurro dalle sfumature ametista, anche nel fuoco della passionalità più violenta tradivano una mente lucida e fredda.

Tebuccuia mi merito un bacetto?


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Femme fatale del Risorgimento convinse con le sue grazie Napoleone III a sostenere la causa dell'indipendenza Italiana le malelingue la soprannominarono vulva d'oro..Altera e superba diceva di sè:  è il mio carattere fiero, franco e libero che mi fa essere talvolta cruda e dura”.  Gli occhi di intenso verdazzurro dalle sfumature ametista, anche nel fuoco della passionalità più violenta tradivano una mente lucida e fredda.
> 
> Tebuccuia mi merito un bacetto?


Tebuccuia?

ecchie'?...

ahahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Tebuccuia?
> 
> ecchie'?...
> 
> ahahahahah


famme faticà Stermy... ahahahaahah


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> e mollaci.
> Dopo 80 pagine di 3d secondo te questo aspetto non è già stato sviscerato?
> 
> sempre na parlare delle stesse cose facendo passi indietro.
> ...



Sei tarantolata?


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> famme faticà Stermy... ahahahaahah


e sarebbe anche ora...

lavativo e parassita...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

*Argos...*

... che tu e tua moglie vi siate parlati è cosa buona. Che tu sia partito da una base di umiltà chiedendo cosa c'era che non andava è cosa altrettanto buona. Che tu abbia fatto opera di autocritica è sempre cosa buona.
Perchè la famiglia del mulino bianco non esiste, esiste solo la sforzo di fare del nostro meglio... e a volte siamo così compresi in quello sforzo che non vediamo che stiamo commettendo degli errori. Ma ... se non fossimo così compresi ne commetteremmo altri. Ora, tu non mi sembri un Cerbero, non mi dai l'idea di un monolite: quanti traditi ho visto così disponibili all'ascolto nell'immediato post tradimento? Pochissimi. Ecco perchè mi vien da dire che... può essere una tentazione, a volte, trovare LA motivazione: mi ha tradito per questo motivo, questa è la colpa, questa è la causa... rimuovo la causa, risolvo il problema; è anche un modo per illudersi di poter esercitare un minimo di controllo su una situazione in cui siamo totalmente impotenti. Ma io personalmente non ci credo. Io credo che ci siano delle condizioni che possano allontanare e che sia molto più difficile lavorare per cambiarle e allo stesso tempo trovare in questo lavoro, oltre alla fatica, qualcosa che ci appaghi che non esibirci la nostra soddisfazione ad alibi per lasciare campo libero al nostro egoismo.

Io ho avuto due figli, so cos'è la gravidanza, ho sperimentato su di me gli ormoni impazziti ... ma anche la consapevolezza di portare in grembo quello che era il nostro frutto, il nostro futuro ed al tempo stesso una persona che avremmo amato incondizionatamente per tutta la vita: è una combinazione di sensazioni ed emozioni difficile da spiegare .... ma sinceramente quello è il periodo più improbabile per cercare appagamento ai nostri bisogni, proprio perchè per una donna è, normalmente, un periodo di enorme appagamento, di euforia, ci si sente quasi onnipotenti. 

Ma questa è la mia esperienza... non fa certo regola; quello che vorrei consigliarti è di essere prudente, molto prudente, nel legare cause ad effetti immediatamente, nel cercare di etichettare e classificare gli eventi, ed anche nel decidere le reazioni.
Personalmente il pan per focaccia, nello specifico, lo ritengo una ben magra consolazione.


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e sarebbe anche ora...
> 
> lavativo e parassita...
> 
> ahahahah


strunz..ahahahahhaahha:up:


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... che tu e tua moglie vi siate parlati è cosa buona. Che tu sia partito da una base di umiltà chiedendo cosa c'era che non andava è cosa altrettanto buona. Che tu abbia fatto opera di autocritica è sempre cosa buona.
> Perchè la famiglia del mulino bianco non esiste, esiste solo la sforzo di fare del nostro meglio... e a volte siamo così compresi in quello sforzo che non vediamo che stiamo commettendo degli errori. Ma ... se non fossimo così compresi ne commetteremmo altri. Ora, tu non mi sembri un Cerbero, non mi dai l'idea di un monolite: quanti traditi ho visto così disponibili all'ascolto nell'immediato post tradimento? Pochissimi. Ecco perchè mi vien da dire che... può essere una tentazione, a volte, trovare LA motivazione: mi ha tradito per questo motivo, questa è la colpa, questa è la causa... rimuovo la causa, risolvo il problema; è anche un modo per illudersi di poter esercitare un minimo di controllo su una situazione in cui siamo totalmente impotenti. Ma io personalmente non ci credo. Io credo che ci siano delle condizioni che possano allontanare e che sia molto più difficile lavorare per cambiarle e allo stesso tempo trovare in questo lavoro, oltre alla fatica, qualcosa che ci appaghi che non esibirci la nostra soddisfazione ad alibi per lasciare campo libero al nostro egoismo.
> 
> Io ho avuto due figli, so cos'è la gravidanza, ho sperimentato su di me gli ormoni impazziti ... ma anche la consapevolezza di portare in grembo quello che era il nostro frutto, il nostro futuro ed al tempo stesso una persona che avremmo amato incondizionatamente per tutta la vita: è una combinazione di sensazioni ed emozioni difficile da spiegare .... ma sinceramente quello è il periodo più improbabile per cercare appagamento ai nostri bisogni, proprio perchè per una donna è, normalmente, un periodo di enorme appagamento, di euforia, ci si sente quasi onnipotenti.
> ...


E' esattamente quello che penso io, solo spiegato molto meglio :up:


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Mia moglie è andata a letto adesso, abbiamo discusso per tre ore, ne avevo/vamo bisogno. Le ho vomitato addosso tutta la mia rabbia, il mio disappunto per quello che ha fatto, il desiderio sfrenato di lasciarla, di non stare più con lei.
> 
> Mi sono ritenuto a ragione (ma stasera ho capito che tutto è relativo) di essere un marito perfetto, premuroso, comprensivo, disponibile, che si è sempre annullato per la famiglia (la cosa non mi pesava mi sentivo realizzato), ma penso di non avere capito un cazzo.
> 
> ...


Amico mio, il nocciolo del discorso è tutto lì.


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

caino78 ha detto:


> credi di essere spiritosa????



si...un pò si in effetti.

Non ti ho fatto sorridere?


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> Femme fatale del Risorgimento convinse con le sue grazie Napoleone III a sostenere la causa dell'indipendenza Italiana le malelingue la soprannominarono vulva d'oro..Altera e superba diceva di sè:  è il mio carattere fiero, franco e libero che mi fa essere talvolta cruda e dura”.  *Gli occhi di intenso verdazzurro dalle sfumature ametista, anche nel fuoco della passionalità più violenta tradivano una mente lucida e fredda.*
> 
> Tebuccuia mi merito un bacetto?



si, ti saresti meritato un bacetto solo se non avessi scritto.
La oldoini aveva tutto tranne che una mente lucida e fredda.

però apprezzo lo sforzo...


:blank:


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sei tarantolata?



copione


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> copione


Specchio riflesso.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...
> Lei ha rinunciato ad una parte importante di vita per te. Per quello che eri e volevi tu.
> E fino alla fine lo ha nascosto. Lo ha nascosto perchè pensava tu non capissi.
> Ma non ha smesso di amarti
> ...


Ecco uno dei "duri e puri" (e pluri-cornuti anche )
Il fatto che se lei avesse parlato lui o anche io non avrei capito è una supposizione tua.

La prima volta, per quanto mi riguarda, io ho cercato di parlare un sacco con mia moglie, cercavo di capire....ho cercato di cambiare e alla fine credo di esserci anche riuscito visto che l'altra settimana mi ha detto che "ora ero diverso....ma non si può in un anno cancellare il passato" (anche perché fin che lei continua ad andare con l'altro la vedo un pò dura cancellare il passato eh ).

Pure io potrei dire di aver sposato una donna con molte fisime e che mi faceva vivere come se avessi fatto voto di castità però io accettavo questo perché pensavo che lei fosse cosi e a volte addirittura credevo di essere io a pretendere eccessivamente....
Accettando queste sue mancanze ovvio che comunque mi sentissi rifiutato e quindi mi fossi un pò allontanato da lei e quindi....questo mio stato d'animo mi è stato ritorto contro come motivazione del suo tradimento.
Poi scopro che quello che non fa con me lo fa con un altro? Andando anche contro alla tonnellata di principi religiosi in cui io manco credo ma che rispettavo perché secondo lei (e la adorata suocera) erano inviolabili?

Se permetti (e anche se non permetti ) la cosa mi fa lievemente girare le balle!!!
Alla fine sono stato coglione io a rispettarla SEMPRE ed accettare il suo comportamento questo è sicuro.

Insomma, con questo cerco di dire che pure io potrei aver tradito per disperazione, ho rinunciato ad una parte importante della mia vita per lei e bla bla bla...MA...non lo ho fatto e non me ne pento. Quindi capirai perché fatico ad accettare queste come Motivazioni del tradimento...soprattutto dopo che ho avuto la conferma da pochi giorni che, nel mio caso, erano tutte cazzate.


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco uno dei "duri e puri" (e pluri-cornuti anche )
> Il fatto che se lei avesse parlato lui o anche io non avrei capito è una supposizione tua.
> 
> La prima volta, per quanto mi riguarda, io ho cercato di parlare un sacco con mia moglie, cercavo di capire....ho cercato di cambiare e alla fine credo di esserci anche riuscito visto che l'altra settimana mi ha detto che "ora ero diverso....ma non si può in un anno cancellare il passato" (anche perché fin che lei continua ad andare con l'altro la vedo un pò dura cancellare il passato eh ).
> ...



ok.
Riassumendo.
Se è andata male a te deve andare male pure a lui?
Per forza la tua situazione è quella veritiera?
Per forza la tua fedifraga è uguale a quella di Argos?


E ripeto. Beato te che non sbagli mai.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok.
> Riassumendo.
> Se è andata male a te deve andare male pure a lui?
> Per forza la tua situazione è quella veritiera?
> ...


Tebe che hai sti giorni?


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco uno dei "duri e puri" (e pluri-cornuti anche )
> Il fatto che se lei avesse parlato lui o anche io non avrei capito è una supposizione tua.
> 
> La prima volta, per quanto mi riguarda, io ho cercato di parlare un sacco con mia moglie, cercavo di capire....ho cercato di cambiare e alla fine credo di esserci anche riuscito visto che l'altra settimana mi ha detto che "ora ero diverso....ma non si può in un anno cancellare il passato" (anche perché fin che lei continua ad andare con l'altro la vedo un pò dura cancellare il passato eh ).
> ...


Nico' ma lo dico in generale, spero solo che ti sia servito di lezione e nella prossima relazione sia meno "flemmatico" e piu' "sanguigno" e che se te va de ciula', nun ce so' cazzi se ciula...pe' capirce...

il messaggio di Aristocat sull'impressione di avere consorti senza palle, andrebbe stampato e messo all'ingresso del forum...


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Argos*

Ok ma sono due piani diversi!Adesso sei consapevole di aver fatto degli errori,ma il comportamento di tua moglie non è giustificabile per niente e non ha attinenza con le tue azioni!Poi se vuoi crovefiggerti per assolvere tua moglie...è un altro discorso!


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok ma sono due piani diversi!Adesso sei consapevole di aver fatto degli errori,ma il comportamento di tua moglie non è giustificabile per niente e non ha attinenza con le tue azioni!Poi se vuoi crovefiggerti per assolvere tua moglie...è un altro discorso!


E' incredibile come facciano a farli cadere cosi' facilmente nelle trappole psicologiche...


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Guarda io non idcuto il fatto che uno possa aver fatto degli errori!ci mancherebbe!Ma qualunque errore uno possa commettere non è infilandosi un altro cazzo che dimostri amore e volontà di salvare il rapporto!


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok.
> Riassumendo.
> Se è andata male a te deve andare male pure a lui?
> Per forza la tua situazione è quella veritiera?
> ...


Scusa eh Tebe, però anche tu hai ragionato varie volte per assiomi!!
Professi, anche giustamente, di comunicare comunicare comunicare. Ma ci sono certe persone che necessitano di una svegliata da una persona che si incazza, piuttosto che di uno zerbino che si mette ad ascoltare con una mano sulla spalla e l'altra ad asciugare le lacrime del traditore.

Davvero, leggo di prese per il culo portate così all'esasperazione che quasi mi ritengo fortunato (col cazzo...), di mancanze di rispetto così pesanti che, davvero, cercare di comunicare è come mangiare un kilo di merda col bavaglino.

Gli stessi fedifraghi probabilmente aspettano... incosciamente VOGLIONO... che l'altro non ci veda più dalla rabbia.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ok.
> Riassumendo.
> Se è andata male a te deve andare male pure a lui?
> Per forza la tua situazione è quella veritiera?
> ...


Che non sbaglio mai lo dici tu e.....ti sbagli 

A Argos non auguro assolutamente che vada male, solo che in lui rivedo molto me stesso dopo la prima scoperta e anche molte altre storie lette qui e altre viste nella vita reale hanno risvolti simili.

Poi ovviamente non è detto che le due fedifraghe siano uguali e anche questo lo dici tu.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok ma sono due piani diversi!Adesso sei consapevole di aver fatto degli errori,ma il comportamento di tua moglie non è giustificabile per niente e non ha attinenza con le tue azioni!Poi se vuoi crovefiggerti per assolvere tua moglie...è un altro discorso!





oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda io non idcuto il fatto che uno possa aver fatto degli errori!ci mancherebbe!Ma qualunque errore uno possa commettere non è infilandosi un altro cazzo che dimostri amore e volontà di salvare il rapporto!



:up:


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok ma sono due piani diversi!Adesso sei consapevole di aver fatto degli errori,ma il comportamento di tua moglie non è giustificabile per niente e non ha attinenza con le tue azioni!Poi se vuoi crovefiggerti per assolvere tua moglie...è un altro discorso!


Ecco, tu in 3 righe hai detto quello che volevo dire io prima :up:


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Guarda io non idcuto il fatto che uno possa aver fatto degli errori!ci mancherebbe!Ma qualunque errore uno possa commettere non è infilandosi un altro cazzo che dimostri amore e volontà di salvare il rapporto!


Infatti nun esiste proprio....

per quanto una abbia un marito alla Furio e cosi' scassacazzo, una vaccata del genere e' inqualificabile ed intollerabile...


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2012)

mi pare che un conto sia un'analisi del rapporto su basi delle esigenze di coppia, un'altra l'elenco delle paranoie e frustrazioni taciute portate come improbabili  giustificazioni di un tradimento particolarmente odioso come quello  di una donna in gravidanza.
se tu porti mia figlia a delle sofferenze e sei patologico nelle tue manie te lo dico , te ne parlo ...affinché la famiglia ne porti vantaggio...se scappo tradendo questa possibilità la nego a tutti


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Nico' ma lo dico in generale, spero solo che ti sia servito di lezione e nella *prossima relazione* sia meno "flemmatico" e piu' "sanguigno" e che se te va de ciula', nun ce so' cazzi se ciula...pe' capirce...
> 
> il messaggio di Aristocat sull'impressione di avere consorti senza palle, andrebbe stampato e messo all'ingresso del forum...


Guarda a leggere il grassetto per ora il primo pensiero è....:bleah:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco, tu in 3 righe hai detto quello che volevo dire io prima :up:



Quando si dice capacità di sintesi 

tu come stai?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Infatti nun esiste proprio....
> 
> per quanto una abbia un marito alla Furio e cosi' scassacazzo, una vaccata del genere e' inqualificabile ed intollerabile...


Più che altro, PERLOMENO se ci sono problemi, o pensi di avere problemi, dovresti parlarne prima. Altrimenti sono tutti buoni POI a dire "_mi sentivo sola, triste, bella statuina blablablablabla" _e nulla vieta che io mi possa sentire, giustamente, preso in giro due volte. Tipo.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro, PERLOMENO se ci sono problemi, o pensi di avere problemi, dovresti parlarne prima. Altrimenti sono tutti buoni POI a dire "_mi sentivo sola, triste, bella statuina blablablablabla" _e nulla vieta che io mi possa sentire, giustamente, preso in giro due volte. Tipo.


per parlare prima servono le palle...cosa di cui pochi possono vantarsi!
tanto nella stragrande maggioranza dei casi il tradimento viene fuori solo perchè il traditore viene scoperto...quindi


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Guarda a leggere il grassetto per ora il primo pensiero è....:bleah:


se mo' fatte monaco de clausura....ahahahah

pero' se ti fai condizionare sei pirla....

e' come quando hai un brutto incidente, ma se non ti metti piu' a guida' non lo farai piu'...

sintetizzo:

UIVA LA FAIGA!!!!

ahahahah


----------



## erab (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se mo' fatte monaco de clausura....ahahahah
> 
> pero' se ti fai condizionare sei pirla....
> 
> ...


*UIVA!!!!!!!!*


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Più che altro, PERLOMENO se ci sono problemi, o pensi di avere problemi, dovresti parlarne prima. Altrimenti sono tutti buoni POI a dire "_mi sentivo sola, triste, bella statuina blablablablabla" _e nulla vieta che io mi possa sentire, giustamente, preso in giro due volte. Tipo.


Io lo do' per scontato che almeno lo dovresti manifesta' per bene e ben prima sto' malessere...


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Scusa eh Tebe, però anche tu hai ragionato varie volte per assiomi!!
> Professi, anche giustamente, di comunicare comunicare comunicare. Ma ci sono certe persone che necessitano di una svegliata da una persona che si incazza, piuttosto che di uno zerbino che si mette ad ascoltare con una mano sulla spalla e l'altra ad asciugare le lacrime del traditore.
> 
> Davvero, leggo di prese per il culo portate così all'esasperazione che quasi mi ritengo fortunato (col cazzo...), di mancanze di rispetto così pesanti che, davvero, cercare di comunicare è come mangiare un kilo di merda col bavaglino.
> ...


Ma non discuto nel merito di quello che scrivi.
Hai ragione pure tu manco io con Mattia subito gli avevo messo la mano sulla spalla.

Ma qui mi riferisco ad Argos e alla sua situazione che tu hai contrapposto alla tua, in negativo e non c'è nemmeno il paragone.

Lui parla tu no.
E lui si mette in discussione.
Tu non mi sembra.

E sull'ultima frase non commento perchè non ne vale nemmeno la pena.


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

erab ha detto:


> *UIVA!!!!!!!!*


Non è vita senza di essaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## erab (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non discuto nel merito di quello che scrivi.
> Hai ragione pure tu manco io con Mattia subito gli avevo messo la mano sulla spalla.
> 
> Ma qui mi riferisco ad Argos e alla sua situazione che tu hai contrapposto alla tua, in negativo e non c'è nemmeno il paragone.
> ...


ehmmm hai risposto a Demoralizio ma parlavi con Niko. 
Per oggi basta caffè :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Che non sbaglio mai lo dici tu e.....ti sbagli
> 
> A Argos non auguro assolutamente che vada male, solo che in lui rivedo molto me stesso dopo la prima scoperta e anche molte altre storie lette qui e altre viste nella vita reale hanno risvolti simili.
> 
> Poi ovviamente non è detto che le due fedifraghe siano uguali e anche questo lo dici tu.



ok, ma io vedo nella vita anche tante storie che invece vanno bene.

sai, io vedo sempre il bicchiere mezzo pieno, mai mezzo vuoto.


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi pare che un conto sia un'analisi del rapporto su basi delle esigenze di coppia, un'altra l'elenco delle paranoie e frustrazioni taciute portate come improbabili  giustificazioni di un tradimento particolarmente odioso come quello  di una donna in gravidanza.
> *se tu porti mia figlia a delle sofferenze e sei patologico nelle tue manie te lo dico , te ne parlo ...*affinché la famiglia ne porti vantaggio...se scappo tradendo questa possibilità la nego a tutti


tu ne parleresti.
Mia madre non l'aveva fatto.
La moglie di Argos nemmeno.


Siamo tutti diversi.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma non discuto nel merito di quello che scrivi.
> Hai ragione pure tu manco io con Mattia subito gli avevo messo la mano sulla spalla.
> 
> Ma qui mi riferisco ad Argos e alla sua situazione che tu hai contrapposto alla tua, in negativo e non c'è nemmeno il paragone.
> ...


Stavo rispondendo al tuo post prima che lo modificassi perché facevi riferimento anche a me e visto che ormai avevo scritto quasi tutto lo metto ugualmente .

Per il grassetto non è il mio caso proprio.
Per il fatto che siano 2 situazione "nettamente diverse" è vero in parte....Questo perché se prendi la mia situazione oggi sono nettamente diverse, se la prendi un anno fa invece non era poi cosi diversa da quella di Argos. Ovvio che poi possono evolvere diversamente e lo spero molto per lui....ma io, come dicevi pre-modifica, in questi giorni tendo a vedere tutto in modo negativo.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Quando si dice capacità di sintesi
> 
> tu come stai?


Insomma...poca voglia di lavorare...anzi poca voglia di fare qualsiasi cosa.
Adesso vado in palestra a faticare un pò...almeno non penso (troppo).


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> se mo' fatte monaco de clausura....ahahahah
> 
> pero' se ti fai condizionare sei pirla....
> 
> ...


Ma quella mi piace ancora per adesso 
Di incidenti ne ho fatti molti e uno anche quasi mortale quasi 20 anni fa....e ti dirò che guidare mi piace un sacco e pure per lavoro faccio na barca di km....quindi almeno li non mi son fatto condizionare


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Insomma...poca voglia di lavorare...anzi poca voglia di fare qualsiasi cosa.
> Adesso vado in palestra a faticare un pò...almeno non penso (troppo).


se te voj svaga', al punto in cui ti trovi, ce starebbe bene un bel rimorchio...

pure bruttina che ti frega...pe' rompe er ghiaccio...

ahahahah


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Tebe che hai sti giorni?


cara Simy..dovresti averlo capito..il suo amore e'con la moglie al mare!!!dove alla faccia della ''sua''Tebe,si fa'ottime sessioni di sesso coniugale...sai come e'..se uno e'innamorato brucia!!!!!

ahahahhahhahh


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lui parla tu no.
> E lui si mette in discussione.
> Tu non mi sembra.


Gli ho già fatto i miei complimenti, è una persona che sa ascoltare... ma ascoltare le ragioni di lei in questo momento gli serve? Siamo sicuri che gli serva?

Ascoltare robe tipo: "si sentiva una statuina in un presepe", "famiglia troppo perfetta", "non mi piace fare le ferie con amici perchè ho paura che me le possano rovinare"

per poi leggere:
"Adesso sono ancora più distrutto perché oltre tradito e mazziato mi sento anche in parte colpevole, sto male da morire.
Forse ce l'ho portata proprio io nelle braccia di quell'altro......."

No, ok, sono situazioni che nel tempo pesano, perfetto, ma ti sembrano le vere motivazioni del tradimento? Siamo sicuri che non siano cazzate (e non è retorica, è una domanda vera e propria...)?

Quello che voglio dire è che è giusto mettersi in discussione, non è giusto però scarnificare troppo se stessi quando non c'è n'è bisogno...


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> tu ne parleresti.
> Mia madre non l'aveva fatto.
> La moglie di Argos nemmeno.
> 
> ...


Tebe... è evidente che questa storia ti muove cose tue. Ma. Tutti sbagliamo, tanto, poco, chi fa tanti piccoli errori, chi ne fa uno più grande degli altri. Io sbaglio... ma tu non mi tradisci per questo: forse mi puoi tradire perchè senti che ti manca qualcosa e il tradimento è una forma di appagamento. Come i piccoli furti compulsivi che commettono gli adolescenti: mi prendo qualcosa che non dovrei prendere perchè l'adrenalina, il gusto del proibito mi fanno sentire a mille. Altrimenti mi dici che non sei felice, possibilmente perchè e ne ragioniamo assieme... ma è faticoso, e tu hai voglia di sentirti a mille, inebriata, non hai voglia di far fatica... discutere... e il tradimento è di una facilità disarmante, appagamento immediato, un segreto che ti fa sorridere quando sei sola. E la comunicazione? dov'era la tanto decantata comunicazione? O spetta solo al tradito? Poi ci sono le storie come quella di Rossi, che ha provato di tutto per tenere in piedi un rapporto in cui si sentiva sola prima di tradire e ... non ha avuto riscontri per troppo tempo. Ma, in tanti rapporti, come pure nel mio... la mancanza di comunicazione addotta a posteriori come causa del tradimento mi farebbe ridere... se non ricordassi tutte le volte in cui io mi sono sentita sola e non ascoltata... e ho ingoiato e tirato dritto.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Settembre 2012)

*Argos...*

Sai cosa farei io?
Siccome mi irrita da morire a star là ad ascoltare discorsi di cui non capisso un casso...
Direi...
Come fa Francesco Nuti in quel film...
Lo sa cosa s'è tu? Lo sai cosa s'è tu? Tu sè na troia.
E morta lì.

Detto ciò.
Pari siamo: tutti gli altri discorsi non servono proprio a un cazzo di niente ad un uomo.

Quando lei ti chiederà scusa sul serio, bon ci si mette un pietrone sopra e si va avanti...

Cioè l'isolamento sociale della tua famiglia come isola felice...a mio avviso non c'entra una beata michia con quello che è successo a lei...

Il discorso va così.
Lei e lui cominciano a giocattolare...
Gioca qui e gioca là...si resta come fulminati.
E ste robe succedono dalla notte dei tempi.

Ti ripeto...
Se ci tiene a te...
E ha paura di perderti, sarà spaventata da morire dal casin che ha combinato, quindi metterà la testa a posto.
Se invece non ci tiene...
Se tanto mi dà tanto...te la combina di nuovo...

E ricorda nessuno è santo: nè tua sorella, nè tua madre...figuriamoci poi la moglie...
Nulla ci vieta di considerarla santa...

Casomai parlatene con qualche specialista...( esiste?)...

Ma sta roba di farsi raccontare i particolari intimi non esiste...non esiste proprio...

L'altro non deve assumere ai tuoi occhi nessuna importanza...

Ricordiamoci che se una moglie è sincera...e si fida di te...
Viene a casa e ti dice...sai il tale mi fa il filo....che faccio?
Almeno la mia non ha mai avuto paura di raccontarmi dei suoi successi nel campo maschile...
E abbiamo visto che il fatto che ognuno dei due...sappia di certe cose...anzichè fare male...rende solo molto più realistica la comedie umane.

Sappi che i film porno che ti fai in testa...non saranno MAI lontanamente la fotografia del reale...ma sempre una cosa distorta dalle tue paure...

Perchè...
Se io voglio...
Posso raccontare di una ciavadina di 5 minuti...con i toni di una notte di sesso...
Posso anche raccontare che lei mi ha spompinato fino a compiere il miracolo di farmi levitare dal letto...
E non essere vero niente...

Perchè io mi chiedo...
Non so voi...
Ma io ho una testa fatta così...
L'orgasmo tutto dissigilla
e tempo quindici minuti...non mi ricordo più niente...
QUalcuno di voi sa raccontare i suoi sogni con dovizie di particolari?
Io no...

Se vogliamo mi resta qualche fotogramma o immagine nella testa...
Ma non ho parole per descrivere certe cose...forse perchè sono maschio...

Ieri ho visto una bvellissima donna...
Mi chiedete com'era vestita?
Non ve lo so dire...

Piuttosto di ascoltare lei...cerca di dare un volto a lui...e mettiti l'animo in pace.
Almeno sai chi è stato e ti fermi lì.


----------



## Niko74 (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tebe... è evidente che questa storia ti muove cose tue. Ma. Tutti sbagliamo, tanto, poco, chi fa tanti piccoli errori, chi ne fa uno più grande degli altri. Io sbaglio... ma tu non mi tradisci per questo: forse mi puoi tradire perchè senti che ti manca qualcosa e il tradimento è una forma di appagamento. Come i piccoli furti compulsivi che commettono gli adolescenti: mi prendo qualcosa che non dovrei prendere perchè l'adrenalina, il gusto del proibito mi fanno sentire a mille. Altrimenti mi dici che non sei felice, possibilmente perchè e ne ragioniamo assieme... ma è faticoso, e tu hai voglia di sentirti a mille, inebriata, non hai voglia di far fatica... discutere... e il tradimento è di una facilità disarmante, appagamento immediato, un segreto che ti fa sorridere quando sei sola. E la comunicazione? dov'era la tanto decantata comunicazione? O spetta solo al tradito? Poi ci sono le storie come quella di Rossi, che ha provato di tutto per tenere in piedi un rapporto in cui si sentiva sola prima di tradire e ... non ha avuto riscontri per troppo tempo. *Ma, in tanti rapporti, come pure nel mio... la mancanza di comunicazione addotta a posteriori come causa del tradimento mi farebbe ridere... se non ricordassi tutte le volte in cui io mi sono sentita sola e non ascoltata... e ho ingoiato e tirato dritto*.


:updue:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cara Simy..dovresti averlo capito..il suo amore e'con la moglie al mare!!!dove alla faccia della ''sua''Tebe,si fa'ottime sessioni di sesso coniugale...sai come e'..se uno e'innamorato brucia!!!!!
> 
> ahahahhahhahh


no comment....
conosco Tebe..e non mi servono questi giudizi sommari su di lei...


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cara Simy..dovresti averlo capito..il suo amore e'con la moglie al mare!!!dove alla faccia della ''sua''Tebe,si fa'ottime sessioni di sesso coniugale...sai come e'..se uno e'innamorato brucia!!!!!
> 
> ahahahhahhahh


Ah? Ma pensa.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Insomma...poca voglia di lavorare...anzi poca voglia di fare qualsiasi cosa.
> Adesso vado in palestra a faticare un pò...almeno non penso (troppo).



ti capisco... 
fatica un po' anche per me ....se ti va.


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Stavo rispondendo al tuo post prima che lo modificassi perché facevi riferimento anche a me e visto che ormai avevo scritto quasi tutto lo metto ugualmente .
> 
> Per il grassetto non è il mio caso proprio.
> Per il fatto che siano 2 situazione "nettamente diverse" è vero in parte....Questo perché se prendi la mia situazione oggi sono nettamente diverse, se la prendi un anno fa invece non era poi cosi diversa da quella di Argos. Ovvio che poi possono evolvere diversamente e lo spero molto per lui....ma io, come dicevi pre-modifica, in questi giorni tendo a vedere tutto in modo negativo.



infatti il riferimento a te era per demoralizio.
Lo so che tu parlavi.
Comunque ripeto, avevo solo sbagliato il nick
Tutto il discorso era per demo.


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Gli ho già fatto i miei complimenti, è una persona che sa ascoltare... ma ascoltare le ragioni di lei in questo momento gli serve? Siamo sicuri che gli serva?
> 
> Ascoltare robe tipo: "si sentiva una statuina in un presepe", "famiglia troppo perfetta", "non mi piace fare le ferie con amici perchè ho paura che me le possano rovinare"
> 
> ...


Cosa ne sai tu di cosa pensa un altro e di quali siano i punti di rottura di un altro essere umano per tradire?
Sei piuttosto saccente non trovi?
Giudicare i motivi di un tradimento altrui.


Argos non mi sembra per niente scarnificato.
Sta solo valutando ed elaborando cosa gli ha detto sua moglie, capendo (non scusando. CAPENDO) cosa l'ha portata al tradimento.
Facciamo la top ten delle motivazioni in base a cosa.
A te?
A Niko?
A me?

No. In base alla persona che è la moglie di Argos, e in base all amore che lui prova per lei.
Anche se per te potrebbero essere cazzate.


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tebe... è evidente che questa storia ti muove cose tue. Ma. Tutti sbagliamo, tanto, poco, chi fa tanti piccoli errori, chi ne fa uno più grande degli altri. Io sbaglio... ma tu non mi tradisci per questo: forse mi puoi tradire perchè senti che ti manca qualcosa e il tradimento è una forma di appagamento. Come i piccoli furti compulsivi che commettono gli adolescenti: mi prendo qualcosa che non dovrei prendere perchè l'adrenalina, il gusto del proibito mi fanno sentire a mille. Altrimenti mi dici che non sei felice, possibilmente perchè e ne ragioniamo assieme... ma è faticoso, e tu hai voglia di sentirti a mille, inebriata, non hai voglia di far fatica... discutere... e il tradimento è di una facilità disarmante, appagamento immediato, un segreto che ti fa sorridere quando sei sola*. E la comunicazione? dov'era la tanto decantata comunicazione? O spetta solo al tradito? Poi ci sono le storie come quella di Rossi, che ha provato di tutto per tenere in piedi un rapporto in cui si sentiva sola prima di tradire e ... non ha avuto riscontri per troppo tempo. Ma, in tanti rapporti, come pure nel mio... la mancanza di comunicazione addotta a posteriori come causa del tradimento mi farebbe ridere... se non ricordassi tutte le volte in cui io mi sono sentita sola e non ascoltata... e ho ingoiato e tirato dritto.*



tu hai ragione.
Ma perchè non pensare che anche la moglie di Argos ci abbia provato?
E provato e provato.
Magari non con decisione..non lo sappiamo. Lo sa lui.
Che la conosce meglio di noi.
Argos non mi sembra cretino. Argos sta valutando cose. In base alla conoscenza che ha di sua moglie che noi non abbiamo.

Anche io quando mi sono sentita sola ho ingoiato e sono andata dritta, senza tradire.
Ma io sono io.
Tu sei tu.
La moglie di argos è lei.
Con altri limiti.


Semplicemente.

E mi fido più del fiuto di argos che di quello di tutti noi.


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no comment....
> conosco Tebe..e non mi servono questi giudizi sommari su di lei...



......considerato il sesso che fa con me, non oso pensare a quello che fa con la moglie...:scared::scared::scared::scared:





















simina ti adoro.


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cosa ne sai tu di cosa pensa un altro e di quali siano i punti di rottura di un altro essere umano per tradire?
> Sei piuttosto saccente non trovi?
> Giudicare i motivi di un tradimento altrui.
> 
> ...



Apparire saccente è l'ultimo dei miei scopi, sono ancora lontano dal capirci qualcosa e ho ancora letto poche esperienze sul forum. Sorry.


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ......considerato il sesso che fa con me, non oso pensare a quello che fa con la moglie...:scared::scared::scared::scared:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'starda 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ti voglio bene pure io :smile:


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> 'starda
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


e a me Tebuccia?


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Adesso mi incazzo per davvero!Dico io,qui c'è Mio fratello battiato che ha una sleppa da 35 cm e le donne del forum son prese da mariti e amanti che non valgono un cacio ma si può?SVeGLIATEVI!!!


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Apparire saccente è l'ultimo dei miei scopi, sono ancora lontano dal capirci qualcosa e ho ancora letto poche esperienze sul forum. Sorry.


non devi scusarti Demo.
Io capisco davvero bene come tu ti senta scartavetrato.
la testa poi...mille pensieri. Tutto il contrario di tutto.
Un minuto ed è in un modo, il minuto dopo è un altro.
E poi sempre gli stessi pensieri. Sempre,sempre peggio, sempre più neri.
Il senso di soffoco respiratorio e di anima.
Avere la voglia di togliersi la pelle strappandola a morsi.
E sempre sempre quel sottofondo di dolore che non ti abbandona mai. Mai.
L'ultima cosa che pensi prima di andare a dormire e la prima che pensi a quando apri gli occhi.
E ricomincia tutto.

E' fatica demo. Tanta fatica.
Talmente tanta che ti viene voglia di mollare perchè a volte semplicemente tutto è troppo.
E non abbiamo ammazzato nessuno per meritarcelo.




Parla con tua moglie Demo.
Non presupporre. Non farlo.
Non negare a te e a lei questa possibilità.
Magari va male.
Ma magari no.
Lo saprai solo se cambi il tuo modo.
Perchè se continui così tu e lei non avete un futuro.


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> 'starda
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


embè scusa. Tu leggi il blog.
Considerato che per lui sono:
Bellissima, stupenda, splendore, che gli piacerò sempre, che le mie microtette lo fanno impazzire, che come ho io la guest star non ce l'ha nessuno, che sono intelligentissimaunhappy, simpaticissima, kreti, lo calmo, lo rilasso, lo faccio ridere e pensare e in più...sono l'amante....
con me, il suo sogno erotico, non  fa sesso senza anal, niente cose strane, niente tripletta, già solo per farne due in 6 ore bisogna sperare in un miracolo mariano...


Ecco....

sono realista.

Se no lo stagista per cosa lo prenderei scusa, per giocare a dama?

:blank:


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> embè scusa. Tu leggi il blog.
> Considerato che per lui sono:
> Bellissima, stupenda, splendore, che gli piacerò sempre, che le mie microtette lo fanno impazzire, che come ho io la guest star non ce l'ha nessuno, che sono intelligentissimaunhappy, simpaticissima, kreti, lo calmo, lo rilasso, lo faccio ridere e pensare e in più...sono l'amante....
> con me, il suo sogno erotico fa sesso senza anal, niente cose strane, niente tripletta, già solo per farne due in 6 ore bisogna sperare in un miracolo mariano...
> ...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*tebe*

No ANAL???Ma si può?


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

battiato63 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



La prima volta non è bastato nemmeno il miracolo mariano.
e anche la seconda volta motel ho rischiato grosso.

:blank:


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> La prima volta non è bastato nemmeno il miracolo mariano.
> e anche la seconda volta motel ho rischiato grosso.
> 
> :blank:



vieni meco..


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ANAL???Ma si può?


...no.
No anal.
Un giorno mentre eravamo li, ho fatto tutta la timidina dicendogli che...insomma....era una cosa...interessante da sperimentare...e che io...non è che praticassi ma con lui...ecco....














Mi ha guardata come se fossi pazza rispondendo che la cosa non gli interessava minimamente.



:unhappy:

vabbè.
Continuerò a guardare porno solo anal.


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...no.
> No anal.
> Un giorno mentre eravamo li, ho fatto tutta la timidina dicendogli che...insomma....era una cosa...interessante da sperimentare...e che io...non è che praticassi ma con lui...ecco....
> 
> ...



ripeto: vieni meco...


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Meriti di più...senza offesa!Ma dai!!!


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Meriti di più...senza offesa!Ma dai!!!


già.:up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Anzi*

Anzi io sarei stato carino...ti avrei assecondato,avrei fatto prima un pò di preparazione mentale e fisica,poi saresti tornata a casa su una sedia a rotelle.......!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anzi io sarei stato carino...ti avrei assecondato,avrei fatto prima un pò di preparazione mentale e fisica,*poi saresti tornata a casa su una sedia a rotelle*.......!:rotfl:




scIemo:rotfl:


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Anzi io sarei stato carino...ti avrei assecondato,avrei fatto prima un pò di preparazione mentale e fisica,poi saresti tornata a casa su una sedia a rotelle.......!:rotfl:



con la borsa del ghiaccio sulle emorroidi schiacciate :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Son serio:una mi offre un culo rassicurante e composto e io che faccio?No grazie?Ma io ti ammannetto con le mani dietro la schiena magari ci ripensi....poi preparo il tutto con calma....e il giorno dopo giri con le stampelle....!


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> scIemo:rotfl:


:fischio:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son serio:una mi offre un culo rassicurante e composto e io che faccio?No grazie?Ma io ti ammannetto con le mani dietro la schiena magari ci ripensi....poi preparo il tutto con calma....e il giorno dopo giri con le stampelle....!


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Simò*

Simò...tranne le stampelle giuro che l'ho fatto più di una volta....!


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Simò...tranne le stampelle giuro che l'ho fatto più di una volta....!



mai dubitato di questo


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Simy*

Bè volevo mettergli anche un sacchetto di plastica in testa....ma è pericoloso.....vabbè dai lasciam perdere.......!


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Son serio:una mi offre un culo rassicurante e composto e io che faccio?No grazie?Ma io ti ammannetto con le mani dietro la schiena magari ci ripensi....poi preparo il tutto con calma....e il giorno dopo giri con le stampelle....!



no dai, con le stampelle?

Un culo rassicurante come il mio non puoi farlo andare in giro con delle stampelle dai.

Per le manette invece sono d'accordo


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè volevo mettergli *anche un sacchetto di plastica in testa*....ma è pericoloso.....vabbè dai lasciam perdere.......!


questa è una cosa che mi mette paura


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no dai, con le stampelle?
> 
> *Un culo *rassicurante come il mio non puoi farlo andare in giro con delle stampelle dai.
> 
> Per le manette invece sono d'accordo



a quello ci penso io tesò..


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè volevo mettergli anche un sacchetto di *plastica *in testa....ma è pericoloso.....vabbè dai lasciam perdere.......!


testina... si usa la iuta! E non mettetevi a fare cose da dilettanti che poi vi fate male...


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no dai, con le stampelle?
> 
> Un culo rassicurante come il mio non puoi farlo andare in giro con delle stampelle dai.
> 
> Per le manette invece sono d'accordo


ti sei dimenticata "flappy":rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Tebe è chiaro che con te non adotterei sistemi coercitivi,andrei sul blando,manette un pò di proctolin,qualche schiaffetto....magari ti terrei ancorata per i capelli non avendo l'uso delle mani....sarei gentile!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ti sei dimenticata "flappy":rotfl:


non infierire... CATIVA


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi ha guardata come se fossi pazza rispondendo che la cosa non gli interessava minimamente.


Ma perché?!??!? Me tapino me derelitto...


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Sbricioalta*

Bè tranquilla mi accerto che tu possa respirare...!!:up:


----------



## erab (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> testina... si usa la iuta! E non mettetevi a fare cose da dilettanti che poi vi fate male...



c'è qualcosa di te che dovremmo sapere?


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non infierire... CATIVA


buona tu che manco al supermercato ti possiamo mandare! 
la sindrome di ballerino t'è venuta:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Bè tranquilla mi accerto che tu possa respirare...!!:up:


ecco... almeno che respiri... mi pare il minimo sindacale proprio:rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> buona tu che manco al supermercato ti possiamo mandare!
> la sindrome di ballerino t'è venuta:rotfl:


ma neanche c'ero entrata! ero ancora nel parcheggio!


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma neanche c'ero entrata! ero ancora nel parcheggio!


appunto peggio! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tebe... è evidente che questa storia ti muove cose tue. Ma. Tutti sbagliamo, tanto, poco, chi fa tanti piccoli errori, chi ne fa uno più grande degli altri. Io sbaglio... ma tu non mi tradisci per questo: forse mi puoi tradire perchè senti che ti manca qualcosa e il tradimento è una forma di appagamento. Come i piccoli furti compulsivi che commettono gli adolescenti: mi prendo qualcosa che non dovrei prendere perchè l'adrenalina, il gusto del proibito mi fanno sentire a mille. Altrimenti mi dici che non sei felice, possibilmente perchè e ne ragioniamo assieme... ma è faticoso, e tu hai voglia di sentirti a mille, inebriata, non hai voglia di far fatica... discutere... e il tradimento è di una facilità disarmante, appagamento immediato, un segreto che ti fa sorridere quando sei sola. E la comunicazione? dov'era la tanto decantata comunicazione? O spetta solo al tradito? Poi ci sono le storie come quella di Rossi, che ha provato di tutto per tenere in piedi un rapporto in cui si sentiva sola prima di tradire e ... non ha avuto riscontri per troppo tempo. Ma, in tanti rapporti, come pure nel mio... la mancanza di comunicazione addotta a posteriori come causa del tradimento mi farebbe ridere... se non ricordassi tutte le volte in cui io mi sono sentita sola e non ascoltata... *e ho ingoiato e tirato dritto*.


spesso potrei evitare di scrivere, tanto ci sei tu che lo fai molto meglio.


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ma perché?!??!? Me tapino me derelitto...


manco a me er culo me dice gnente...

preferisco le cose che parleno...

ahahahah

Ps: e poi a pensa' che da li' se caga, ve divertite co' gli stronzi...

bleah...

ahahahah


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

*ma*

 i n tutto questo... vasellina o il classico sputo?  :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

E no e no cazzo....!Il CULO E LA FIGA DEL FUTURO e no!!Ma vuoi mettere?Ma il culo è un altro mondo....quando ti fai un culo ti inculi l'anima di quella donna...!!!


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> spesso potrei evitare di scrivere, tanto ci sei tu che lo fai molto meglio.


Mine' vista la piega che ha pjato er treddo, concorda' sull'ingoio nun me pare er massimo come stile...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Battiato*

Con tebe il proctolin,ongi tanto uno schiaffetto preparativo,uno schiaffetto cor pisello,Tebe va circuita e preparata...!


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no e no cazzo....!Il CULO E LA FIGA DEL FUTURO e no!!Ma vuoi mettere?Ma il culo è un altro mondo....quando ti fai un culo ti inculi l'anima di quella donna...!!!


mavafankul...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

No dai stermy......ncs non ci siamo!


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mine' vista la piega che ha pjato er treddo, concorda' sull'ingoio nun me pare er massimo come stile...
> 
> ahahahah


non ho letto...vuoi dire che sbrisciolata dice le porcherie e io firmo al buio:unhappy:?


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no e no cazzo....!Il CULO E LA FIGA DEL FUTURO e no!!Ma vuoi mettere?Ma il culo è un altro mondo....quando ti fai un culo ti inculi l'anima di quella donna...!!!


spesso potrei evitare di scrivere, tanto ci sei tu che lo fai molto meglio.


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Battiato*

NOI ABBIAMO IL CORAGGIO DELLE NOSTRE EREZIONI!!


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho letto...vuoi dire che sbrisciolata dice le porcherie e io firmo al buio:unhappy:?


te fai tutto ar bujo e poi te trovi inguaiata...

ahahahahah

appicc'a'luc'...spendili sti sordi...

ahahahah


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ps: e poi a pensa' che da li' se caga, ve divertite co' gli stronzi...
> 
> bleah...
> 
> ahahahah


E dalla figa non ci pisciano, per dire?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho letto...vuoi dire che sbrisciolata dice le porcherie e io firmo al buio:unhappy:?


non c'erano doppi sensi, tranquilla. Li vuoi vedere scappare tutti? Hai visto la fuga che ho fatto prendere a Oscuro ieri? Dimmelo e slego BadGirl...


----------



## battiato63 (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> NOI ABBIAMO IL CORAGGIO DELLE NOSTRE EREZIONI!!


già fratè..:up:


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> No dai stermy......ncs non ci siamo!


machisenefotte der culo...

io per un bel pompino posso uccidere...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Ma perché?!??!? Me tapino me derelitto...


Ma che ne so!
Non ho indagato!


L'unica cretina che si prende un amante che la tratta come una compagna.

Ma minchia sarò sfigata,
Tradisco per la prima volta e guarda lì...


:blank:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Bè perchè ti voglio bene e ti rispetto.....!Donna di camapagna ò pija ar culo e nun se lagna...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E dalla figa non ci pisciano, per dire?


certo che una donna, da tanta spiritualità poetica,non può fare altro che  rimanere abbagliata. Ora, abbiamo finito di elencare gli orifizi e le loro finalità? Possiamo andare avanti?


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Ma*

Io pompino è asettico...non c'è sofferenza....du palle!


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Mine' vista la piega che ha pjato er treddo, concorda' sull'ingoio nun me pare er massimo come stile...
> 
> ahahahah


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> te fai tutto ar bujo e poi te trovi inguaiata...
> 
> ahahahahah
> *
> ...


qui a genova sfruttiamo anche l'ultimo sprazzo di lucele palanche non si devono sprecare!


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con tebe il proctolin,ongi tanto uno schiaffetto preparativo,uno schiaffetto cor pisello,Tebe va circuita e preparata...!



oh oh....mi sa che sono nei guai....


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E dalla figa non ci pisciano, per dire?


e' piu' facile lavarla e fa meno schifo della merda se permetti...

quanno lavavi per es. er pupo da piccolo er piscio e la sua cacca te sortivano lo stesso effetto?


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io pompino è asettico...non c'è sofferenza....du palle!


Dipende caro. Ne vogliamo parlare? BadGirl


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> machisenefotte der culo...
> 
> io per un bel pompino posso uccidere...
> 
> ahahahah



ciao _carino_...flap flap


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' piu' facile lavarla e fa meno schifo della merda se permetti...
> 
> quanno lavavi per es. er pupo da piccolo er piscio e la sua cacca te sortivano lo stesso effetto?


Certo che azzereresti la libido ad una che è in astinenza da anni tu...


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Tranquilla non sono il tuo tipo.....!:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dipende caro. Ne vogliamo parlare? BadGirl



E no. Non ci provare.
Il pompino con sofferenza è la mia specialità.

Stai alla larga bad, o sono cazzi tuoi.


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Sbriciolata*

Si ci devi mettere un pò di dente...ma con me rischi che ti si rompe....!:rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ciao _carino_...flap flap


gira ar largo tu...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> *Si ci devi mettere un pò di dente*...ma con me rischi che ti si rompe....!:rotfl:


cose da dilettanti BadGirl


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Sbrciolata*

Anal?


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Ma chi conosci?Una donna che sà che va a finire sul 2 canale....... si pulisce prima.....marò!!!!


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo che azzereresti la libido ad una che è in astinenza da anni tu...


minchia...che putenz'...

ahahahah

comunque nun sei tu, no?...stamo tranquilli?

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Sei strano er culo è comunista...!


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E no. Non ci provare.
> *Il pompino con sofferenza è la mia specialità*.
> 
> Stai alla larga bad, o sono cazzi tuoi.


no, la tua specialità è l'imitazione dello squalo bianco... ma non svacchiamo definitivamente il 3d, ne riparliamo poi... adesso Sbri mi rimette la catena iange: BadGirl


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma chi conosci?Una donna che sà che va a finire sul 2 canale....... si pulisce prima.....marò!!!!


se co' na settimana de preavviso...

ahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> minchia...che putenz'...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


Tranquillo: l'ultima volta che ho avuto un rapporto sessuale al governo c'era Crispi... sono ben oltre l'astinenza, sono un'asceta io.


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sei strano er culo è comunista...!


pecche' votano?

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> gira ar largo tu...
> 
> ahahahah


ma no dai!!!
Uffi...eddai su...fallo per tebina...dai dai dai...
flap flap


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*No*

Stermy hai mai visto un culo cò na chiappa diversa dall'altra?ER CULO è COMUNISTA....LE CHIAPPE SO UGUALI!!Sò sempre uguali....!:up:


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Tebe*

Cmq siamo qui!!!:up:


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tranquillo: l'ultima volta che ho avuto un rapporto sessuale al governo c'era Crispi... sono ben oltre l'astinenza, sono un'asceta io.


e fai pure oooooooohhhhhhhmmmmmmmm.....oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhmmmmm?

ce lo fai?

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma no dai!!!
> Uffi...eddai su...fallo per tebina...dai dai dai...
> flap flap


fallo, fallo....

veramente dovresti esse piu' tu a fallo...oseno' checcazz'e'...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stermy hai mai visto un culo cò na chiappa diversa dall'altra?ER CULO è COMUNISTA....LE CHIAPPE SO UGUALI!!Sò sempre uguali....!:up:


nun insisto pero' nun so' convinto...

ahahahah


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Stermy*

Pensaci....un culo ha due chiappe diverse?Ma è possibile che qui dentro vi devo insegnare tutto?


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma che ne so!
> Non ho indagato!
> 
> 
> ...


No, era un "ma perché?!" pieno di sofferenza e incredulità!! SIGH


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> No, era un "ma perché?!" pieno di sofferenza e incredulità!! SIGH


...ero in modalità traditrice. Pensavo fossi ironico.

Sono interscambiabile.


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...ero in modalità traditrice. Pensavo fossi ironico.
> 
> Sono interscambiabile.


Sofferenza e incredulità perché non t'ha afferrato e sodomizzato all'istante eh! Forse adesso sono stato chiaro...


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> Sofferenza e incredulità perché non t'ha afferrato e sodomizzato all'istante eh! Forse adesso sono stato chiaro...



a ecco. Allora avevo capito alla prima.

mmhhh...io e te abbiamo un problema di intendimento.



Ecco. Vedi che non comunichi?


----------



## demoralizio (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> a ecco. Allora avevo capito alla prima.
> 
> mmhhh...io e te abbiamo un problema di intendimento.
> 
> ...


In che senso?


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> e' piu' facile lavarla e fa meno schifo della merda se permetti...
> 
> quanno lavavi per es. er pupo da piccolo er piscio e la sua cacca te sortivano lo stesso effetto?


Guarda, in quei momenti io non penso certo nè al pupo, nè alla piscia o alla merda. Ma manco per nulla. Altrimenti sarebbe veramente solo pompini come dici tu. E manco tanto, che sai quanta merda (in senso lato) va giù per via orale.


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

demoralizio ha detto:


> In che senso?


quale senso?
Eh?


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, in quei momenti io non penso certo nè al pupo, nè alla piscia o alla merda. Ma manco per nulla. Altrimenti sarebbe veramente solo pompini come dici tu. E manco tanto, che sai quanta merda (in senso lato) va giù per via orale.



:up:


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, in quei momenti io non penso certo nè al pupo, nè alla piscia o alla merda. Ma manco per nulla. Altrimenti sarebbe veramente solo pompini come dici tu. E manco tanto, che sai quanta merda (in senso lato) va giù per via orale.


ma infatti...
nel senso...presumo pure io.....


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ma infatti...
> nel senso...presumo pure io.....


ma anche perchè co tutte ste menate allora pure noi non dovremmo fare più soffocotti


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2012)

osti che 3d!:singleeye:

Signore, mi meraviglio di Voi!
anzi, no:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> osti che 3d!:singleeye:
> 
> Signore, mi meraviglio di Voi!
> anzi, no:rotfl:


finchè il proprietario del 3d non interviene noi facciamo salotto...mica vuoi che ci annoiamo no?


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> finchè il proprietario del 3d non interviene noi facciamo salotto...mica vuoi che ci annoiamo no?



ah ecco, infatti, è un salotto:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ah ecco, infatti, è un salotto:rotfl:


:yes:


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :yes:


argos ci ha mollato qui quattro a zero, senza dire niente...

Ma sbaglio o prima girellava qui il vero maschio alfa?

:scared:





paura fifa.
ho le visioni.
Lo vedo ovunque.

:scared::scared:


----------



## exStermy (6 Settembre 2012)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Guarda, in quei momenti io non penso certo nè al pupo, nè alla piscia o alla merda. Ma manco per nulla. Altrimenti sarebbe veramente solo pompini come dici tu. E manco tanto, che sai quanta merda (in senso lato) va giù per via orale.


ma che c'entra, nun faccio mica fatica a crede che specialmente a chi piace er culo in quei momenti li' mica se sofferma a pensa' a cosa sfocia da quel condotto....

ahahahah

e' che per me le stimolazioni (anale e vaginale), so' simili e lo scritto retro' preferisco sostituirlo co' l'orale che e' di un'altro pianeta...

e poi er 69 e' un bel numero...me ricorda er 68...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> argos ci ha mollato qui quattro a zero, senza dire niente...
> 
> Ma sbaglio o prima girellava qui il vero maschio alfa?
> 
> :scared:



infatti ero io ...visto che mi evochi...stai all'erta donna...occhio alle stanze buie


----------



## free (6 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti ero io ...visto che mi evochi...stai all'erta donna...*occhio alle stanze buie*


ma lì ci sta Minerva!:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti ero io ...visto che mi evochi...stai all'erta donna...occhio alle stanze buie


bentornato

:bacio:


----------



## Tebe (6 Settembre 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> infatti ero io ...visto che mi evochi...stai all'erta donna...occhio alle stanze buie


hemmm....io intedevo un altro maschio alfa...


oddio...ma come mai qui? Tutto a posto?


----------



## Simy (6 Settembre 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hemmm....io intedevo un altro maschio alfa...
> 
> 
> oddio...ma come mai qui? Tutto a posto?


hai ragione c'era


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Settembre 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma che c'entra, nun faccio mica fatica a crede che specialmente a chi piace er culo in quei momenti li' mica se sofferma a pensa' a cosa sfocia da quel condotto....
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...



Ok. Così è un'altra cosa, chiaramente. Io comunque preferisco tutto.


----------



## oscuro (6 Settembre 2012)

*Eccomi*

Rieccomi..chi mi cercava per un best anal?


----------



## Argos (19 Ottobre 2012)

Buongiorno a tutti.

volevo aggiornarvi sulla mia situazione sentimentale, per chi si ricorda, sperando che possa essere di aiuto a chi ha appena scoperto di essere disperato, a chi è un pò disperato e a chi disperato non lo è per nulla.......:mrgreen:.

Ho deciso di riprovarci, lei è pentita, pentitissima ed è proprio la sincerità con cui me l'ha fatto capire in questi 3 mesi e la costanza con cui con le unghie mi ha tenuto in casa (metaforicamente parlado), mi ha dato la forza di continuare. Mi sono stati moltissimo di aiuto i consigli di "un'esterna", che fin dall'inizio mi ha spronato a non mollare, pur non conoscendomi e di questo gliene sarò sempre grato.

Adesso non sono felice, non ho dimenticato e non ho perdonato, ma sto guradando la cosa da un altra prospettiva, diversa da quella che io ritenevo fosse giusta e ho aperto gli occhi.

Ci stiamo tutti e due impegnando veramente tanto e mi auguro che in futuro questo possa essere solamente un brutto e lontano ricordo.

Speriamo che duri.

Un saluto a tutto i traditi vi faccio un grosso in bocca al lupo


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> volevo aggiornarvi sulla mia situazione sentimentale, per chi si ricorda, sperando che possa essere di aiuto a chi ha appena scoperto di essere disperato, a chi è un pò disperato e a chi disperato non lo è per nulla.......:mrgreen:.
> 
> ...


IN BOCCA AL LUPO :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Ottobre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> volevo aggiornarvi sulla mia situazione sentimentale, per chi si ricorda, sperando che possa essere di aiuto a chi ha appena scoperto di essere disperato, a chi è un pò disperato e a chi disperato non lo è per nulla.......:mrgreen:.
> 
> ...


In bocca al lupo:up:


----------



## milli (19 Ottobre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> volevo aggiornarvi sulla mia situazione sentimentale, per chi si ricorda, sperando che possa essere di aiuto a chi ha appena scoperto di essere disperato, a chi è un pò disperato e a chi disperato non lo è per nulla.......:mrgreen:.
> 
> ...


Buona fortuna


----------



## MillePensieri (19 Ottobre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> volevo aggiornarvi sulla mia situazione sentimentale, per chi si ricorda, sperando che possa essere di aiuto a chi ha appena scoperto di essere disperato, a chi è un pò disperato e a chi disperato non lo è per nulla.......:mrgreen:.
> 
> ...


In bocca al lupo! :up:


----------



## Minerva (19 Ottobre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> volevo aggiornarvi sulla mia situazione sentimentale, per chi si ricorda, sperando che possa essere di aiuto a chi ha appena scoperto di essere disperato, a chi è un pò disperato e a chi disperato non lo è per nulla.......:mrgreen:.
> 
> ...


in bocca al lupo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Ottobre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> volevo aggiornarvi sulla mia situazione sentimentale, per chi si ricorda, sperando che possa essere di aiuto a chi ha appena scoperto di essere disperato, a chi è un pò disperato e a chi disperato non lo è per nulla.......:mrgreen:.
> 
> ...


tante belle cose a voi


----------



## Zod (20 Ottobre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti.
> 
> volevo aggiornarvi sulla mia situazione sentimentale, per chi si ricorda, sperando che possa essere di aiuto a chi ha appena scoperto di essere disperato, a chi è un pò disperato e a chi disperato non lo è per nulla.......:mrgreen:.
> 
> ...


Complimenti e buona fortuna alla tua famiglia.

S*B


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2012)

Argos ha detto:


> Adesso non sono felice, non ho dimenticato e non ho perdonato, ma sto guradando la cosa da un altra prospettiva, diversa da quella che io ritenevo fosse giusta e ho aperto gli occhi.


Bon ho finito di pensarci.
Ed è tutta oggi che rimescolo sta frase nella testa.
FInchè suonavo...

Bon...bon...

Pensiamoci tutti.

Facile dire, ah ma ha cambiato idea.
Vero un casso: 
Ha solo cambiato prospettiva.

E massa comodo allora trincerarsi sempre sui nostri 4 muri di certezze, e presumere di essere sempre dal punto di osservazione esatto.

Il guaio di noi umani è che possiamo vedere sempre e solo un punto alla volta.


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

*Test*

[/QUOTE]
Sei sicuro che il secondo figlio è tuo?


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

*Ok un altro cornuto e contento*

Contento te


----------



## Non Registrato (17 Novembre 2012)

Continua a fare i Test...........


----------



## Tebe (17 Novembre 2012)

Sei sicuro che il secondo figlio è tuo?[/QUOTE]



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Contento te





Non Registrato ha detto:


> Continua a fare i Test...........



Tu stai continuando a cercarti il cervello?
Mollala.
Impresa impossibile.
Non c'è.
E se trovi qualcosa non è il tuo.


----------

